# Paths of Legend - Tragedy at Silvergard



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 27, 2007)

The City of Azgund, capital of the Nation of Azgund

The capital city of Azgund is perhaps the most metropolitan of all the human cities, for it is the most open to other cultures and races.  Situated on a high hill, the House of Lords and the House of Commons overlook a sprawl of urban activity several miles across.  Spreading out across plains to the south, the city has had no reason to contain itself and, as the population has increased, so has the diameter of the city, spilling out over walls built every fifty years or so in vain attempts at either defense or simply to preserve some semblance of planning.  The House of Lords is a grand edifice, supported by ivory-white pillars rising to a slightly peaked roof carved with stylized depictions of famous lords and ladies in battle.  The House of Commons emits a more practical appearance, as befits the building where most of the governing of the land is actually accomplished.  

The inner circle surrounding the hill is dominated by the Lords' Manor, a magnificent mansion where visiting Lords and Ladies reside while the House of Lords is in session.  Private residences of wealthy Lords and merchants can also be found here, as well as the walled and guarded embassies of foreign lands.  The most prominent of these is the Tureni embassy, thanks to the continued alliance between Turen and Azgund after the Shadow War.  Also housed within these walls is the Thayvian embassy, its gothic tower jutting up beyond the walls, casting strange shadows on the city below.  

Surrounding the central wealthy district is a residential area for the moderately wealthy, including the majority of the city's merchants, as well as adventurers who have settled down to retirement or civil service.  A large swath of green cuts through this area, a miniature forest that houses the elven embassy, though no buildings in the traditional human sense can be found here.  The wall surrounding this disctrict was partially dismantled a few hundred years ago to provide building materials for the House of Lords, so remnants of it can still be found by meandering the city streets.

The city sprawl meanders in a mostly southerly direction from this point, with the central road providing access to the markets, the common residences, warehouses, shops, and other points of interest scattered about in a seemingly chaotic array.  Areas of particular note include the Adventurers' Guild compound, a fenced area housing a barracks, a guild member exclusive tavern, and various shops catering to the needs of guild members.  Adjacent to the compound but not within it is the central office of the Explorer's League, a large, somewhat imposing structure where League members convene to plan expeditions and peruse the League's collection of maps and travelogues.  The candle district, despite its unassuming name, is the city's seedy side where all manner of illicit activities can be found.  It derives its name from the ladies of the night that conduct business here.  The main thoroughfare through the area is lined with small apartments with a single window.  If a candle is lit in the window, it means the occupant is open for business.  If no candle is present, the occupant is with a client or not entertaining that evening.  Some of the more randy adventurers will often brag about "putting out the candles" when they arrive in the city after a long adventure.  Adorning the main thoroughfares of the city, interspersed at regular intervals, are "duel circles", twenty foot diameter circles set out by white stone pavers in the road.  When a conflict or argument cannot be resolved or mediated, the parties involved may legally "fight it out" in a duel circle, officiated by any available city guard.  The winner of the fight is considered the winner of the dispute.  These duels often gather crowds quickly, especially when trained fighters are involved, or, better still, when the parties involved are wealthy enough to hire "proxies" to fight in their stead, the famed Azgundi Duelists.

The most recent wall of the city, erected hastily just prior to a series of attacks by orcish hordes at the onset of the Shadow War, stands at the outer edge of the city.  Constructed of timbers harvested from forests to the south, the wall is sturdy and functional, but thoroughly unattractive.  The House of Lords recently approved a project to upgrade the wall, replacing the timbers with stone scavenged from interior city walls, and quarried from Vedlund, a province just to the north of the city, simultaneously helping to bolster Vedlund's flagging economy as it took the brunt of the orcish attacks during the war.

Early morning finds the main southern gate of that wall open to travelers, forming an ever growing line of folks entering the city.

Aohdan, an adolescent centaur, finds himself standing in a long, somewhat smelly line of travelers making their way into the city.  The sounds of livestock being taken to market mingle with the excited chatter of first time visitors to the city and the idle banter of regular travelers.  Those around him give the centaur a fairly wide berth, while openly staring at him in amazement.  Evidently, most of the travelers have never seen a centaur before.

Further back in the slow line, Johen, a Tureni druid, finds himself surrounded by other travelers, crowded and jostled by several seemingly impatient merchants carrying or leading livestock and produce.

Muzdum, a mountain dwarf, finds himself in the line as well, though, perhaps thankfully, he is surrounded by folk even shorter than himself.  A halfling family, complete with wagons, riding dogs, donkeys with loaded pack saddles, and a general jangling of a small mobile village, dominates this stretch of the line and seems to have extended an unspoken invitation to any short folk that happen to find themselves lost in the line.

Approaching the back of the line, though not yet finding himself in it, stands Valen.  As he watches the line is joined by yet another wagon, this one laden with barrels of wine, one of the main commodities of the mid-western provinces of Azgund.

Already within the city's walls, Alaric finds himself running yet another errand for Entan, his teacher in the magical arts.  Specifically, Entan has tasked him with delivering a hand written order for a variety of spell components to the supplier situated near the Adventurers' Guild compound.

Corath, having spent the evening in one of the city's many dancehalls, observes that most of the participants from the evenings activities seem to have left, also observes that morning has arrived as she exits the establishment.

Estelle wakes up in one of the city's hostels, where one can find a space on the floor to lay out a bedroll for a copper, near the taverns, dance halls, and gambling houses that make up this particular area of the city.

Though the two do not know each other, William wakes up in the same hostel.  Most of the others laid out in the hostel are still sleeping off the effects of a night of carousing.

OOC: In your initial post, please give a detailed description of your character, including the arrangement of any obvious weapons, armor, and other gear.  Also include the character's motivations for being in or coming to the city.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2007)

A strudy dwarf stands in  what seems to be an ocean of halflings. His horned helmet only allow the others to see the dwarf eyes, blue like the clean skyes of the montains from where he came. His flamered bread is very clean and smoth, hanging over his chest and bely, covering partialy his armor, whih shines with the morning sun. His shield is well tided to his back, making him a wall for the short halflings after him in the line. Muzdum holds his hammer tied to his belt, and his backpack on his left shoulder.
The smell of anther human city filled his nose. Filthy smell he thinks always. In his search for his  missing brother, Muzdum has walked into many towns, searched in many cities, but he has not succed. Maybe... Maybe this city would provide him with a little more luck.
His belly stats to make some noise, so Muzdum think its a good time for some moring food. And beer, any time is a good time for a beer!


----------



## Helfdan (May 27, 2007)

The driver of the wine-barrel laden cart looked curiously at the figure approaching the road from the wilderness.  He was tall and lean, but broadshouldered.  The hood of his forest-green cape was thrown back, revealing a clean-shaven thoughtful face with cold blue eyes and blonde hair shorn at the shoulders.  His garments were plain, and dark colored, but his high soft boots and bronze-studded leather jerkin were in excellent condition.  A light pack, a bedroll, a six-foot yew bow, and a quiver of grey-goose shafts hung at his back.  The long hilt of the sword at his belt jutted from his cloak.  ((OOC: the dagger at his right side and the iron axe at the back of his broad leathern belt were hidden by the cloak, but are easily seen if he doffs it)).  He looked at the long line heading into the city, and sighed before joining it.  His long stride had the unconscious swagger of an athlete -- or a swordsman.  

Valen Sablewood had a moment of doubt, on seeing the crowds and the paved roads.  But he could hear his now-departed father's lessons:  "Footprints are useful, but not the only spoor your prey will leave.  A ranger casts for ALL types of sign."  Yet it was not finding Johen that concerned the young warrior -- it was what the young druid had to say about his master's murder and his sudden disappearance.


----------



## shadowmask (May 28, 2007)

Following her normal routine in her human guise, Corath strolls toward the south gate.  She receives several odd looks as she changes her gait often.  As she settles into an elegant glide along the main thoroughfare of this district, she begins practicing her more subtle facial expressions.  Long ago she learned to avoid those postures, expressions, etc that garnered hostile or aggressive responses from other passersby.  She is currently attempting to master the emotion of interest, and had some small success with it the evening before.  She continues to observe the people around her, filing some of the more intense interactions into her mind for later perusal and analysis.

As she arrives at the gate, she finds a quiet corner to sit in and continues her observations.  "I'm still having trouble feigning fatigue and exhaustion.  If I am to fit in with mortals, I need to behave as if I am one."  With that quick decision, her goal for the day is set, and she settles her tall frame for an extended day of learning and observation.

To all passersby, Corath is a rather tall, slender, deeply tanned woman with brown hair and eyes.  She is obviously not a “regular girl.”  She wears leather armor and carries a pack with her wherever she goes.  The one oddity about her, other than her distant stare, is that she carries no weapons.


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2007)

William stretches and stands, donning his Chain shirt.  He was glad to see nobody had tried to take it in the night.  Perhaps the people of this city were not all thieves and cuthroats as he had heard.

The tall, well-built man stands and goes through a few minutes of excercise to loosen up, before gathering his few possessions.  He'd received a letter that looked very official, which had quite simply told him that the path to truth would begin here.  It said much more than that, of course, but that was the part that mattered.  He looked around, scratching at the stubble on his chiseled chin.  Not here, obviously, he thought, and so with Sword at his hip and Shield on his back, both ready to be swung into action at a moments notice, the young paladin looked the part, seeming to stand taller even than his (rather impressive) stature as he headed out into the city, looking into every shadow as he passed, feeling eyes on him.


----------



## Amaury (May 28, 2007)

_By the High Forest, what a crowd! So many of them! And this city! These houses, 
these streets, these palaces! How am I ever going to find his murderers! Herruwen, help me! 
What should I do? Where should I start? Who..... could I trust?.._ thinks Johen very nervously 
before realising suddenly that the tall man a few meters ahead of him in the queue, 
is not human after all but a centaur!!!

_A centaur??? A centaur in Azgund??! What.. what could he be doing here?.. He's probably 
as lost as I am.. Hum, maybe.._ thinks Johen who walks slowly, waiting his turn to go 
through the city gates.

Johen is a young man in his early twenties. He has long brown-reddish hair with a short beard
that is split in two 3-inches-long braids. His hair also has two thin braids decorated by yellow
and black bird feathers. His originally pale skin is now well tanned, a sign of his exposure to 
direct sunlight due to his extensive travelling. 
His light green eyes and his face features make Johen a rather handsome young man. 
However, a smile is rarely seen on his face. He seems both sad and determined and only 
softens up to an hawk that accompanies him, resting on a leather pad fixed on his left shoulder. 

Johen is tired. The travel from Turen has been so long. He's slept on the rough most of the 
time but has been lucky enough not to be attacked or bothered by strangers. His looks are 
somewhat very common, though he looks heavily armed for a traveller: a scimitar hanging 
from a belt, a wooden shield and shortspear in his left hand, and a serious-looking club in his 
right hand. A dark brown leather armor covers his tunic whilst he holds a wooden shield in his
left hand. The shield is decorated with primitive drawings of trees and stars.

His clothes are dirty and slightly damaged by the journey. 

Highflyer the hawk, sitting on his shoulder, is also pretty nervous. Forest's noises and smells 
have been replaced by a variety of noises and smells. All very unpleasant. His feet jump a bit
on his master's shoulders. He draws a number of stares from the crowd but the centaur
is definitively the centre of attraction!

Anyone looking at Johen will have noticed that his obvious nervosity has somewhat diminished 
and that his eyes are now locked on the centaur a few meters away from him.

[sblock=Johen's picture]http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=29275[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (May 29, 2007)

At first, Aohdan was relieved at the space given him by the other travelers waiting in line with him.  However, as he began to realize he was drawing a disproportionate amount of attention, he started to shift about unconciously.  His reddish-brown flanks started twitching nervously under the piecemeal leather armor that had been custom made to fit his unusual body shape.  The handle of the sheathed longsword at his waist made an excellent distraction for his nervously clenching hand.  Aohdan knew he needed to relax a bit.  He blew out a great sigh and shivered, then busied himself by tieing up his long, straight dark brown hair into a tail, and adjusting his panniers (saddlebags) and equipment.  The javelins he kept in a hard leather tube strapped to his pack had the tendancy to spill out when he was running, so he checked that it was upright again and not caught on something.  Once he got into the city, he hoped to find an open minded blacksmith that could rig him a better carrying method for the javelins, as well as re-shoe his shaggy tan hooves for a few gold.


----------



## ethandrew (May 29, 2007)

With a yawn and a stretch, Estelle wakes. She unfurls her long deep brown hair from its tie and lets it cascade down her back. Immediately afterwards her fists ball up into her eyes, rubbing the sleep furiously away. Without warning a second yawn wracks her body and she screws her eyes closed tightly while her mouth gapes open, displaying perfect teeth punctuated by pronounced canines. She rolls off her bedroll and curls it up tightly, securing it to her pack before hauling it onto her shoulders. Checking her hips, she notes both daggers remained untouched, and so with a sly smile and a skip in her step, she walks out under the morning sky.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 29, 2007)

Alaric yawns as he ambles through the streets, already growing congested by workers and merchants, struggling like him to start earning their meals for the day while rubbing sleep from their eyes.  Alaric wonders for the third time this week about just _when_ the old wizard actually sleeps, seeing as Entan's up at the crack of dawn every day to set his apprentices to work.  '_And I'm not even an apprentice anymore, old man!_' Alaric thinks.

Still, he presses on through the growing crowd of laborers and early-rising merchants, heading for the Guild's storehouse.  Two years a journeyman and he's still running errands to _start_ earning a living.  The young man sighs, eyes downcast.

Alaric is a young man of fairly average height and build, though a tad stocky with his broad shoulders and torso.  He appears to have none of the muscle a farmer or other laborer would possess, but still looks like an active fellow, tanned by the sun and light on his feet.  Well, except for the fact that he stoops a bit under the burden of his heavy backpack.  Alaric has fairly average features and seems to be of pure Azgundi lineage, with fair skin, dark blue eyes, sandy blonde hair, and sideburns.

He lacks the grooming and posture of a highborn Azgundi, but appears reasonably clean and presentable.  Alaric wears traveling clothes of brown and gray, and a many-pocketed black vest over his jerkin, with a leather cloak hanging from his shoulders for shelter against rain.  A broad-rimmed hat shades his face from too much sun while he's on the road, adding to his lowborn appearance.  Though not wealthy, Alaric at least appears to carry a decent number of supplies and materials in his pockets, backpack, and three belt pouches, as well as a dagger sheathed at his belt and a light crossbow that hangs behind his right shoulder.  A map or scroll case is strapped to each of his thighs, and a few waterskins hang from the front of his vest.  He's certainly well-prepared for traveling and the rigors of the road, though all that gear weighs him down and slows his stride.

For all his preparedness, Alaric wasn't making much progress yet, and still needs to find a chance to get moving out of town.  Buying that crossbow a while back probably wasn't so good an investment in the short-term, he reflects.  It takes _so much_ coin to make a trip cross-country....


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2007)

In his way to some place a little less crowed, Muzdum tries to make place for his voluminous body between the passing commoners. 
"Watch out lad!" he shouts to a young human that tried to thrust him to pass trough. The dwarf was a moving boulder, balancing his weight to one side, he pushes the boy, that ended up face to the ground. <Shards! This humans are like kobolds... but worst...> he was thinking when he almost get pushed aside like the boy, by a buch of peoples staring at a horse with a naked human riding it.
<Wait a damn minute! That's no horse! By my grandmothers bread! A centaur!> he thinks amased. 
Pushing the also amased people to a side, Muzdum makes his way to clearly see the creature. With his mouth wide open he stares at the source of the the congestion in the street. He looked at him from tail to head, as he approches slowly.
"Well that's nothing ya' get ta' see from where Ah' came from. What's yar' name big mate?" he asks the centaur, with a big smile on his face. He had never seen sucha creature, and of course never spoke to one.You know what the say: The curiosity killed the dwarf


----------



## Yttermayn (May 29, 2007)

Aohdan scanned the faces surrounding him, each one screwed up with expressions ranging from curiosity to open-mouthed wonder.  He _swore_ someone had addressed him just now.  He locked eyes with each face around him this time.  Some turned and looked away, some still stared, slack-jawed and oblivious to his scrutiny.  Finally he saw a face unlike the others.  A dwarf with an enormous and seemingly good-natured smile on his face.  'Now the "big fella" comment makes more sense.' Aohdan thought.
"Aohdan." he introduced himself.  Aohdan struggled to remember something about two legged customs.  Something about holding out your right hand to someone you are introducing yourself to to show that you aren't holding a weapon in it.  He turned his body, carefull to avoid slamming into anybody, to face the dwarf.  Noticing he wouldn't be able to reach, he leaned down and simultaneously took a knee with his forward set of legs while offering his opened hand palm up.  "And who are you?" Aohdan responded.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2007)

"No need to bow mate! Oh... Well Ah guess there's actually a need to do so" says the dwarf realizing his own stature. "Muzdum at yar' service" says the dwarf smiling as he shakes the centaur hand with vigour. "Sorry my face at first, fella, it's very unsusual to see one of yar' specie around. What are ya' doing in this filthy human town?" Muzdum asks, his smile wide as usual, and his eyes that always seems closed because of his cheeks, that rises when he smiles.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 29, 2007)

Inside the city...

Alaric's errands bring him past the tavern district, popular among the Adventurers' Guild members, with its taverns, dance halls, gambling houses, and hostels where one can sleep off the night's activities.  Of particular note this morning, are those who stir from the area at this early in the morning, a young, vaguely odd appearing Azgundi woman, exiting one of the dance halls, who briskly heads for the main gate, and two folks emerging from one of the hostels at a slightly slower pace, seemingly unaware of one another for the moment.

William emerges from the hostel, perhaps looking a bit paranoid as he looks into every shadow, and notes the young woman walking somewhat oddly, as if her joints were stiff, toward the main gate, as well as the young man on his way to the Adventurers' Guild compound.

Emerging behind William, Estelle notes all of these things as well, though the bright morning sun seems a bit harsh this early in the morning.

At the gate...

Corath arrives and notes a being wholly unlike anything she has encountered before near the head of the long line waiting to enter the gate.  A centaur, if her fractured memory serves, is the name of the creature.  The rest of the line seems to be giving the creature a wide berth, with the exception of another unusual individual, at least to her, a dwarf.

Johen notes that the line is moving slowly, though the halfling assemblage in front of him seems to be slowing things up a bit, especially as they pause to gawk at the centaur.

Valen, at the back of the line behind the wine-wagon, also notes some movement in the line.  There appears to be some hold up near the front, though he can't quite make out what the problem seems to be from this vantage point.  Falling into line behind Valen, a half-elf, obviously well armed and equipped in a gleaming mithral shirt and matching short swords at his hips, and bearing just a touch of arrogance, sighs as he observes the length of the line and mutters to himself in a fluid language Valen doesn't understand.

Aohdan and Muzdum, near the head of the line, find the line moving forward, though the halflings directly behind them are making things a bit difficult for everyone by hogging the entire width of the road.  As they approach the gate, they notice several things.  First, just inside the gate is a young Azgundi woman observing the line and those entering the city.  She appears to stare rather intently at people's faces, then mimic their facial expressions after they pass.  Second, the line splits in two as the centaur and the dwarf approach, with those possessing some sort of papers being ushered in and those who don't, mostly foreigners, being pulled aside for a thorough inspection of their belongings.  Thirdly, the foreigners, once cleared, are approached by adolescent Azgundi boys and girls, offering their services as guides to the city for a "mere bit of silver" for the entire day.


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2007)

William gives the young man (Alaric, I presume?) A nodded greeting and a faint smile as their gazes drift across each other at the same time, then notes the oddly moving woman.  Since he's on the lookout for anything out of the ordinary, he glances around and then moves to follow her.


----------



## Amaury (May 29, 2007)

Johen notices that the line isn't moving very fast and that the halflings seem to slow things 
down for some reason. He doesn't intervene and waits his turn. He keeps an eye though on 
the centaur, who he notes, seems to talk to someone Johen cannot see.

_I hope the whole city isn't that crowded, I could not stand it for long!_ he thinks.

When he reaches the gate, he gets ready to have his belongings checked by the watchmen.
_That fence required quite a few trees.._ he disapproves for himself.


----------



## ethandrew (May 29, 2007)

Using a hand to shield the sun from her eyes, Estelle smiles at the day's activities presented before her. She could go around town cutting the purses of some of the wealthier townfolk like she did last week, might be she could try and break into some of the mansions in the central district, or perhaps she could just spend the day drinking and gambling and listening to rumors. While mulling things over in her mind, she spots a strapping young man looking anxiously around and following that one woman. Estelle had seen her before but had yet to figure out who she was or what she did, but it seemed now she had a follower. _This could be fun_.

Slowly sneaking up on the young man, she pops out of a shadow by his side, beaming with mischief, "Well good mornin', sir. You lookin' for ghosts in these here shadows? Seems like you might've just found one," she winks and walks up close to him, nudging his tall frame. "I know it's early an' all but what say you and me go blow out my candle?"

She grabs his arm above the elbow and stops walking, looking right into his eyes and holding that gaze for a few seconds. Before he can answer she swishes her hair back dramatically and laughs, forcing the walk to continue, "I'm just teasin' you, I aint no scarlet woman. So where we goin'? Who's this girl you chasin'?" She hooks her arm in his, either against or with his wishes, she cares naught, "My names Estelle, by the way Handsome." She seems content just to walk with him wherever he leads her.

[sblock=Jemal]She had a Move Silently of 10 and a Hide of 22 to sneak up on William.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2007)

William starts as the woman appears out of the shadows, and eyes her curiously, studying her top to bottom.

Now, to the casual eye, it would seem that he was just checkign out this vixen... and to a certain extent, he WAS..  Just cuz he was a holy knight didn't mean he wasn't a MAN... Her offer to go 'blow out the candle', however, left him open mouthed and floundering for words, but her recovery jostles him out of it.  With the way she'd popped out of the shadows, and her eagerness to be with him, he figured he might as well go along with it.  "I do not know, but there is something... not at all ordinary about her, and as I am here to find something unusual, I figured this as good a start as any."  He continues following the woman. "Though I must admit, the unusually beautiful and sneaky seems to have found me while I was at it.  My name is William, lady Estelle."


----------



## Helfdan (May 29, 2007)

Valen tries his best to remain patient, but the delay, so close to his goal, is galling nonetheless.  He runs a professional eye over the half-elf's harness and weapons, but the man's demeanor is hardly welcoming to conversation.  He thus walks beside the winecart and speaks to the driver.  

"Excuse me, neighbor.  Mayhap from your seat you can see what is causing this hold up."


----------



## ethandrew (May 29, 2007)

Estelle bursts out in an infectious laugh, "Oh I aint no lady, Sir William, not like that one up there. But maybe one day a knight in shiny armor like yourself will sweep little ol' me off her feet and make me one. Lady Estelle, ah, what a wish," she giggles and clutches a little tighter, holding her lithe body against his. Referencing the woman up ahead, "So, do you want me to go get her purse and we can rummage through it together?"


----------



## Arkhandus (May 29, 2007)

Alaric raises an eyebrow when he sees the unusual gait of the nice-looking Azgundi lady walking out of the hostel at first.  '_She looks to be of rather high birth for someone sleeping in such a place, how odd.  And she walks funny for a highborn lady.....odder still._' he thinks.

Then he catches the tall man's gaze, and returns the courtesy of a nod and a smile to his fellow Azgundi, thinking '_Wow, he's a tall one.  And burly, well-armed....must be a soldier or guardsman._'

Alaric starts walking again through the growing river of people milling across the street.  '_I hate mornings._' he reflects.  '_Hopefully Entan doesn't expect me to run errands all day, I have work of my own to get to at some point.  And I could really use a break today._'

With that, he decides to follow the unusual lady he saw a few moments ago, that had looked like a noblewoman but acted like a common traveler.  May be something interesting going on, and if nothing else she may have some strange tale to relate.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 30, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> "No need to bow mate! Oh... Well Ah guess there's actually a need to do so" says the dwarf realizing his own stature. "Muzdum at yar' service" says the dwarf smiling as he shakes the centaur hand with vigour. "Sorry my face at first, fella, it's very unsusual to see one of yar' specie around. What are ya' doing in this filthy human town?" Muzdum asks, his smile wide as usual, and his eyes that always seems closed because of his cheeks, that rises when he smiles.




Aohdan is slightly startled by the unexpected contact, and he looked at his hand a moment as if something nasty may have been left on it.  He hadn't realized the clasping of hands was part of the custom.  He regained his composure and addressed the dwarf.  "Just here to re-supply and buy some new shoes..." Aohdan replied cautiously.  I take it you aren't exactly native here either.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2007)

The dwarf seems upset with the last coment of the centaur "This city is a real Curlbread! A fair fallhammer dwarf won't be living inside this rat hole." he says, imagining himself living in this city. Walking fast next to Aohdan, balancing his weight from right to left, the dwarf says "Ya' mention ya' needed some blacksmith ah? Well Ah'm pretty good at smith ya' know? We could take an eye on them if ya' like, Ah won't charge ya' more than one coin, what do ya' say?"


----------



## Yttermayn (May 30, 2007)

Aohdan seemed oblivious to the percieved sleight, but was encouraged by the dwarfs offer. Aohdan picked up a forehoof and pointed at the layer of metal.  See?  They are worn thin, and the right rear one feels like its going to fall off any minute.  Aohdan absently rubbed the side of his head where a scar lay partialy hidden.  He thought he might feel another one of those headaches coming on.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2007)

Muzdum examines the pice of metal for a while. "Easiest than drinking ale mate! Ah can handle it, we will add some more metal to this and a layer of other harder metal by the outsied. Ya' ll be as good as new." assures the dwarf blinking an eye. "An' now we need to find out a place that is not filled up with people!"


----------



## Yttermayn (May 30, 2007)

Aohdan looked puzzled.  "That seems like a lot of extra effort just for shoes.  Wouldn't it be easier to just replace the old ones?" he asked, suspicious now.  'Why does this guy want to get somewhere more sucluded?  And where's he going to get access to a forge where there arent people around?' he wondered.  I think maybe I'll just head into the city there and find a blacksmith or a tack and saddle shop." he backed away. Thank you, though. he added politely.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2007)

Muzdum looked at the centaur straged, he was trying to be kind, as he was told by his father, but this creature seems untrusting. He lift his shoulders. "As ya' wish fella, but ya'll be needing another pair soon enough. Ah mean, two pairs. Well, Ah'll head to the tavern, see ya'  'round" says the dwarf, and turn to the left, making place for his body between the crowd.


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2007)

William is just starting to relax, enjoying the feeling of this woman pressed against him, when her question assaults him "What.. i.. No, of course not!  Why would we need to steal from her?"


----------



## ethandrew (May 30, 2007)

She playfully tugs down on his arm and laughs, "Oh you're so uptight Sir William, are you always like this in the morning? Doesn't everyone know the easiest way to get to know someone is to look through their personals?" Her laugh subsides a little when she realizes where they're headed. She snuggles in closer, using his tall frame to shield her from the sun even more. "Hmm, she's leadin' us right to the front gate, I wonder why. Maybe she's meetin' someone there. This'll be good!"


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2007)

"Indeed, it would be a shame if she were leaving.  I've no intention of heading out of this city after it took so long to get in!"  He pointedly ignores her continued reference to thievery, seeming mildly uncomfortable with it... he WAS supposed to be a virtuous knight, after all.. or at least, he hoped he would be.

[sblock=ooc]
Ya know, I think Estelle should be very helpful in helping to remove the stick from William's rear end and introduce him to sneakiness.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 30, 2007)

"If you're truly intent on following her and seeing what she's up to, we should make for those very scary shadows you're so afraid of," she playfully slugs him in the shoulder and drags him to a darker area once the woman reaches her destination. In the shadows she relaxes her clutch onto the young knight, "Now the trick here is not to be seen nor heard, but be in a position where you can do both to your target. It's likely she's spotted us already in her haste, but dismissed us as simply a young couple, Sir William and Lady Estelle." She giggles and smiles as she wistfully muses.

[sblock=ooc]A sneaky knight isn't something you see all too often. That idea reminds me of the movie Sin City when Marv is sneaking around rooftops. Just some big lumbering warrior tiptoeing around. It's quaint.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2007)

Muzdum walks, now in a little less crowded place, singing a song he usualy sings.
"Dron dron dron
My hammer hits iron
Dum dum Drum
My hammer hits the wood
Till till till 
My hammer hits a nail"

He walks to the gates, trying to make his way out between the plebe. "Ah really need a taver, havent drink in while... an`some food would be nice too"  he says to himself out laud


----------



## Yttermayn (May 31, 2007)

Aohdan stopped to think.  If only his head would stop hurting!  He carefully followed the dwarf so as not to trample any of the other short-folk.  "My apollogies, Muzdum!" he blurted out while catching up to the dwarf.  "It's just that I haven't met many two-legs that weren't trying to kill me or take something from me.  I had no cause for mistrust, and..." he paused a moment, caught off guard by the presense of the druid.  While still eyeing the unexpected figure, he added "What's a tavern?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 31, 2007)

Valen...

The Wine Barrel wagon driver cranes his neck and stands slightly in his seat to get a better view, "Appears to be some halflings and some fella' riding a horse." His Common is a bit hard to understand and he asks in Azgundi, "You one of the Turen soldiers from the war?  Don't suppose you speak our language do you?"


----------



## Amaury (May 31, 2007)

_Hum, what's up with these halflings? What are they waiting for??_

Johen decides to take the matter in his own hands. He apologises to a few people as he steps 
ahead to talk to the group of halflings.

Apart from their obvious interest for the centaur, a quick glance doesn't help him understand 
what the problem is. He tries however to guess the nature of their trade and to identify their 
leader. 

To the supected leader, clearing his throat slightly, he says in Common and with a polite tone: 
"Hum, hum, err, hello there... Err.. sorry to bother you but is there any problem?.. 
Maybe we could move on?.."  concluding with a gesture inviting them to go to the gates.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 31, 2007)

Johen...

The halfling cart-driver you've addressed looks at Johen askance as if perhaps he'd gotten sick, looks around at his fellows for a moment, then promptly ignores the druid.  An older halfling, this one riding a pony and therefore more or less at eye level, canters up to Johen and says in Common, "Assumptions, assumptions, always with the assumptions.  You know, you of all people ought to know that making assumptions is just plain ludicrous.  I mean, really, what is the point, after all.  They're always wrong.  Always."  This last he says with particular emphasis.  

An older female halfling on the cart squints down at him, "No need to be rude.  Who's making assumptions now?  Hmm?"

"Oh fine."  He appraises Johen for a moment longer, then offers his hand, "Miraki Tal, at your service.  As for the supposed hold-up, we're waiting on my cousin, Tarkesi Tal.  This here is the entire Tal clan...well, more or less.  Some of us are elsewhere.  Some of us aren't.  Some of us would rather not be."  

It occurrs to Johen that the halflings simply have no conception that they're holding up the line or that that should be a problem.  Evidently they were told to wait for Tarkesi and that's precisely what they intend to do.


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2007)

William nods as he listens to her. "Indeed, many probably think that.  I say, it would make things a bit easier to move around as such.  Perhaps we could continue with such a play for a while.. Uh, that is, if you're Amicable."  He frowns slightly as his shirt jingles "Though I must admit it's a bit hard to be.. 'discreet' in armour."


----------



## Amaury (May 31, 2007)

Johen is slightly taken aback by the various reactions his intervention has generated. 
He only manages a brief: "Oh.. err.. I see.." before introducing himself to Miraki : 
"Nice to me you and your clan. My name is Johen.." 
He shakes the halfling's hand but then brings his to the pony's head to stroke it slowly.

"Well, I hope nothing serious has happened to Cousin Tarkesi?... Better to travel in group 
these days.. Is he nearby?? Maybe me and my hawk could help?.. But first we need to let 
these folks go about their business and get into town.." he ventures pointing at the people 
in the line and gesturing to them to move forward and bypass the halfling band. 

He lets a few travellers pass by him then turns and asks Miraki: "Sooo.. where is Cousin Tarkesi??"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 31, 2007)

Johen...

Miraki eyes Johen somewhat suspiciously as the line starts to move past the halflings, then relaxes a bit, "I'm sure Tark is in there somewhere," pointing beyond the gates, "though where precisely would be another assumption."  The older woman in the cart glares down at Miraki again, "You're ignoring the nice young man's offer."  "I am not!  I'm thinking.  Patience, if you please."  Miraki glares at her before continuing to Johen, "Might the birdy there be able to pick a halfling out in a human city?  I know the eyes on such critters are impressive, but I have my doubts that they're that good.  Mustn't make assumptions after all."


----------



## ethandrew (May 31, 2007)

Estelle looks at him and smiles, "What do you need the armor for anyway? If you're good enough, you shouldn't get hit in the first place," she finishes with a wink. "If you'd rather we walk around arm in arm, I won't object, Sir William, just give me a second to look more lady like, if you please."

While in the shadows, she relinquishes her arm from William's and makes quick work of making herself look more presentable, including braiding her hair with deft fingers and tying it off on the end. She runs her tongue over her teeth and smiles, "Ready!"

Slipping her arm into William's again she leads him out into the busy central street, keeping an eye on the woman and unique passer byers.


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2007)

William smiles silently at her and then resumes following the woman when Estelle is ready "I'm strong, but not particularily nimble.  The armour is to prevent cheap and lucky shots, M'lady."


----------



## ethandrew (May 31, 2007)

They continue to walk with a slow, lazy gait, "How very interesting, Sir William. And may I ask what protects that pretty face of yours from cheap shots? See for me, armour is too bulky and cumbersome. If I had some light and airy, then perhaps, but not anything that'll hurt my poor shoulders! And I know you're probably wondering what a small woman like me would need with armor and I'd retort asking why you're gettin' in fights with people who'd land cheap and lucky shots on you?" she smiles playfully and pulls closer to William, effectively blotting out the sun. "But truly, Sir William, what brings you into this fair city?"


----------



## Amaury (May 31, 2007)

Johen can't help smiling at the halfling's last comment and replies: ".. actually, you are assuming 
rather well: it will be difficult for my hawk to spot your cousin in town. I thought he was actually 
joining you from the country side..." 

"However..." he says rather mysteriously, staring at the sky "humm.. the Winds are kind to us today...

If we're lucky and your cousin is not enjoying a drink in a tavern as we speak, there might be 
a small chance that Highflyer - my hawk - could spot him in the streets.. 

Does your cousin wear any particular clothes or have any distinctive gear or signs??"


[sblock=DM]my idea: use Speak with Animals to explain how the cousin looks like, the trick Seek/Fetch and then cast a Guidance on Highflyer to give him a +1 on his Spot.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2007)

William clears his throat "well, um, Lady Estelle, in the calling I am preparing to follow, one comes into contact with all sorts of TRULEY Unsavory beings.  I'm not talking about your average cutpurse or such, those types are not Evil, merely Misguided, some Unlucky.  I'm talking about Assassins, Murderers, Rapists, Cult Leaders.. And worse.  The truley dark and depraved.  I have heard of an organization that stands between these darkest of men and normal people, keeping them from the light of day."  He looks around and grins "They stride through the shadows, much like we do now.  That is the reason I am here.  I received a note shrouded in mystery telling me that my quest would begin here, and that is why I am on the lookout for anything unusual, such as Her.... Or you."  he stammers for a moment "Not that I think you're Unusual, that Is, I didn't mean it quite like that, just that you ARE rather.. Um... Unique? Exotic?" William fumbles about for the words, almost walking into a wall.


----------



## Helfdan (May 31, 2007)

Valen smiled, as he answered in lightly accented Azgundi.  "Indeed I do, neighbor."   The tall man removed a dusty leather glove, and offered his hand to the teamster.  "My name is Valen Sablewood, and I do hail from Turen.  My road has been very long, and these small folk seem intent on lengthening it.  I would much appreciate if you would allow me to ride in with you.  Would a silver coin be adequate compensation?"   

From the most recent tracks, Valen knew he was less than a day behind the wayward druid.  Hopefully this delay would not be costly...

[sblock=DM]Valen will look at the obstruction ahead.  If he is entitled to a spot check to recognize Johen, the bonus would be +7, as the druid is human:http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1077495  [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 31, 2007)

Estelle steers William clear of the wall and grins to herself as he stumbles through his words, obviously a bit flustered, "Exotic, eh? Truly I am just a simple girl looking for adventure anywhere I can find it. That and a hot meal and a warm bed, to be true. Might be I could help you, Sir William, be your guide through this city. It has dangers much like those you describe, I'm sure, but many more of the misguided types. I can keep them honest from you, I assure you. And plus a mystery letter? How fun!" 

Estelle beams at this, grinning from ear to ear. If one would care to note, while she smiles her tongue unconsciously moves to rest up against the sharpened tip of her canine teeth, first to one side and then the other. She looks up at William and smiles sweetly, "So, about this woman, do we want to keep walking circles around her, or do we want to approach her and see what she's like in person?"


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2007)

"I think you'll find that I'm not QUITE as direct as some of my counterparts, I'd prefer to find where she's headed before we speak to her."


----------



## ethandrew (May 31, 2007)

"Suit yourself, Sir William, I've found that sometimes it's best to approach matters on your own terms, instead of someone else's. But I like stealthy missions more anyway, the anticipation gets my blood going," Estelle's eyes shine despite their paleness as they walk near the inside of the city gate. Looking past the woman, she can note many strange folk, as is the norm for this section of the city.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2007)

'Assuming' that the centaur didn't say that of the druid.
"Well met again Aohdan" says the dwarf before the centaur could apollogies. "Dan't ya' trouble mate, ya' had yar reasons Ah pictured. A tarvern? Well... It's tha only building in any city that deserves to be in it! Basically, its a building with a bunch of tables, and a bunch of booze. Ya' ask for something to eat and drink and they put it infront of ya' in minutes. Of course after ya' dispatch some coins. If ya' want, after getting inside this damn town Ah'll show ya' one. I need some booze quick, don't really like to be sober for too much time ya' know." Muzdum says with his typical wide smile.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 31, 2007)

Johen...

Miraki describes Tarkesi as somewhat tall for a halfling and dressed as a bard might be, complete with a halfling sized lute.  He is also prone to carrying around the toys he makes and offering them to poor children.  After Johen casts his spells and once Highflyer is airborne, the bird circles a bit to gain altitude, then heads toward the city.

OOC: Make a spot check for the bird with the +1 from Guidance.

Valen...

The wagon driver invites Valen up to sit next to him, "Keep your silver, as long as you'll promise to help me unload these damn things."  The hustle and bustle of people, as well as the halflings assorted wagons, ponies, carts, dogs, etc, makes it difficult to spot anyone of obvious Tureni descent.  However, Valen does notice a hawk take to the sky near the halflings and head toward the city.


----------



## Helfdan (May 31, 2007)

_There it is.  Sign more compelling than footprints._

Valen had to restrain his huntsman's instinct to leap from the wagon and force his way to the halflings.  Tipping his hand thus would certainly alert his prey, and if the druid were guilty...  The rangy young warrior sat back on the winecart leaned back on the cart's rough wooden seat, and pulled his hood down to shade his eyes.  

"Thank you  kindly, neighbor.  I will be glad to help."

That hawk would come back to its master.  And Valen Sablewood, ranger of Turen, would be watching when it did.


----------



## Amaury (May 31, 2007)

"Hum.. that should do.." replies Johen when he is given the description. 

"Can he read??" If the halfling is positive Johen will write a short message asking the cousin 
to come to the gates. If not, he will propose to keep Highflyer circling around the cousin so 
that someone can go and meet him.

He then walks to get behind the cart and hide himself a bit from the crowd.
He starts muttering words that the halflings cannot understand, quiet words before his hands
draw invisible signs in the air in front of him. He does again with a shorter prayer, different 
words and different arm movements.

Then he turns to Highflyer and gently places him on his right arm. He starts 'talking' to the 
bird. No whistling but words, words that no one but Highflyer understand. The hawk whistles 
back to Johen, shakes his head a couple of times and springs forward flapping his wings 
quickly to rise in the sky. Johen smiles kindly and bows his head slightly.

Johen follows the flight of Highflyer. The hawk climbs quickly and draws circles in the sky, 
exploring the city beneath him...

"He's a good bird.. a great hunter.. but the task ahead may prove too difficult for him..."

[sblock=DM]Spot Cousin (+16+1 guidance) (1d20+17=33)[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 31, 2007)

William and Estelle...

William and Estelle notice a hawk circling above.  It slowly descends into a shadowy area across the way.  Out of the shadows comes a voice, "Shoo birdy.  Darned hawk eyes anway, you've completely ruined my hiding spot.  Hrmph.  What's this?  A note?  Oh my goodness, they're here!"

At that point a somewhat tall, for a halfling, fellow jumps out of the shadow in which he was cleverly hidden a moment before and does a little jig in the street, then heads toward the city gate, though he glances back at William and winks.  The hawk flies off back beyond the gate.

Johen...

Highflyer is only gone a few minutes when he pops back over the gate and comes flying back.  The note, written by Miraki and tied to Highflyer's leg by Johen, is gone when he perches once more on Johen's shoulder.


----------



## Amaury (May 31, 2007)

"Look!.." warns Johen when he spots Highflyer gliding down before disapearing behind the walls. 
"You cousin isn't far at all.. I'd say close to the gates actually! I'm impressed, Highflyer's done 
really well!"

Memories then invade Johen's mind. He has visions of him and Herruwen, standing on the edge 
of the Green Canyon in the High Forest, calling on the Forces of Nature to grant him his animal 
companion. Herruwen spotted him first, flying high in the sky, circling around them before slowly
making his approach towards them, gracefully. Since then, it had been about  developing the 
relationship and patiently teaching him new tricks.

His mind suddenly switches back to reality when Johen spots Highflyer again reappearing from 
behing the city walls. "Here he is!..." he says with a hint of relief.

He welcomes back his bird on his arm before placing him on his shoulder, saying a few words.


----------



## Helfdan (May 31, 2007)

Valen could not feign indifference any longer, and he stood to watch the hawk's graceful landing.  Although he could not make out details, that was no halfling who received it!  As long as the small people held the traffic up, and tempers flared, he would have to bide his time.  But once the line began to move, the ranger would have to try to reach the druid, lest he lose his prey in the teeming streets.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 1, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> 'Assuming' that the centaur didn't say that of the druid.



He didn't.

"Thank you kindly Muzdum.  Look!" Aohdan points. It looks like they are letting folks past this mass of shortfolk.  A sudden flurry of motion startles Aohdan for a moment before he realizes it's just the druid loosing his hawk.  Such events are commonplace for sylvan creatures and Aohdan's interest rapidly fades.  "Lets get out of this crowd and into one of those taverns!  I _know_ what booze is!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 1, 2007)

Alaric makes his way through the busy streets and finds the oddly-walking lady near the gates, apparently staring at the line of travelers, farmers, and traders that are trying to enter the city.  He looks around a bit, wondering if there's anything important going on or any strange occurances.

A mummer's gang come to perform?  A Thayvian delegate?  Actual elves visiting perhaps?  _Hmm, doesn't seem like it_, he thinks.

Alaric ignores the strange, chatty couple that eventually meander over here, and strolls around some townspeople to sit down near the gates, looking past the odd lady and down the line of people stuck outside, waiting to enter.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 1, 2007)

Soon after settling into her usual place across from the city guides, Corath notices a hawk wing over the gate and enter an alleyway.  As she begins to turn her attention back to the mass of people attempting to enter the city, a taller than average halfling jumps out of the same alley just vacated by the hawk.  Her head snaps unnaturally fast in his direction.  She adopts a defensive crouch, alert for danger.  

While he dances, she watches his short jig and bouncy step as if she were separating each movement from the movements that came before and come after.  Once he makes his way past her, she relaxes and briefly scans the area for any other threats while trying to copy the halfling's brief dance.  Seeing what appears to be a couple enjoying time in the shadows, Corath stills her movements and stares while she attempts to make out what they appear to be trying to hide.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2007)

> I know what booze is!




"Tha's what Ah'm talkin' about mate! On our way then" says Muzdum, winking his eyes. The promise of booze to come make his smile even wider. "Dwarf comin' through! Step aside!" he says as he forced himself foward, to the gates.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 1, 2007)

Johen stays with the halfling clan, not sure whether they're friends, but at least they seem to 
procure a level of safety with their number. And, he is now _interested_ to discover who 
that cousin is and why he was not there.

However, he notices that the centaur is moving ahead with a dwarf through the gates and 
worries he will lose him in the city. "Err, let's join your cousin at the gates, my friends!" he says 
to the halflings.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 1, 2007)

As Aohdan headed toward the city gate, his eye caught on the woman standing there when her head whipped around to follow the hawk.  "So odd..." he comments to Muzdum.  "Her movements remind me of the jerky way a bird moves."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 1, 2007)

The line...

Aohdan and Muzdum move forward to the gate and are seperated out into the "foreigner line."  Soon enough a guard says in Common, "I'll need to inspect your belongings.  You two traveling together?"  At that point, a tall, for a halfling fellow, approaches the guards, "Excuse me fine gentlement but those halflings out there are my clan and I had made prior arrangements to...Holy jumping horse manure!  Is that a centaur?!"

Johen and the halflings fiind themselves next in line and hear the rather vehement exclamation.  Miraki smiles, "That'll be Tark.  Never could keep his fool mouth shut."

Valen, on the wine wagon, finds the line moving at a respectable rate now...and into line with the locals being ushered into the city.  A guard looks up at the wagon driver and then at Valen and raises an eyebrow.  The driver winks at Valen, then says to the guard, "Oh don't worry about him, Neville, I just hired him on, he's good."  The guard, apparently somewhat frazzled by the goings on of the morning, waves the wagon on through.

Inside the gate...

Corath, William, Estelle and Alaric can all hear Tarkesi's exclamation.  They all also note the entry of the wine wagon, with the Tureni man seated next to the driver.  Behind the wagon, a half-elf carrying twin short swords and wearing a mithral shirt enters as well.  Alaric recognizes the half-elf, though the last time he saw him was several years ago.  The half-elf is Iphithis, former of adventuring companion of Entan.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2007)

"Odd indeed fella, better watc up each other back in here, doesn't seems like the other citys Ah was in." Muzdum answer, but he get stopped by the guard. "My stuff? Well... Ah think it's not fair that you touch my property, but if tha's the only way to get som' booze, the hell ye' "


----------



## Amaury (Jun 1, 2007)

_Hmm, interesting fellow that Tark.._ thinks Johen for himself.
"Yes, quite tall a halfling your cousin...  

Hmm, Miraki, where are you staying in town? Any place to recommend?.."

After he gets his answer and the guard checks his belongings, Johen says to Miraki: 
"Alright, look, I'd like to have a word with that centaur.. it's quite something to see 
a centaur outside their lands! First time for me!.. So, farewell my friend.. maybe 
I'll join you tonight.." he says shaking Miraki's hand.

Johen runs after Aohdan and says to him in Sylvan: "Hey friend, excuse me!.. Yes you... 
Sorry to bother you.. my name is Johen.. I.. I am a druid from the High Forest in Turen." 

"I have heard of your species but never met one of you even in High Forest, and now here, 
in front of the Azgundi capital, I have the privilege to meet you! May Dame Nature be 
thanked for this good omen. May She look after you and those who are dear to you.."  
he concludes bowing slightly in front of Aohdan which is when he notices the dwarf near him 
to whom he simply smiles.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't touch a dwarfs stuff if you want to keep your head where it is they say, and the angry look Muzdum put over the guard confirm the fact.
"Whoa lot' o' words tha' Ah don't understand Ha ha ha! Who ya' be mate?" ask the dwarf, after retriving his backpack.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 1, 2007)

Valen jumps down from the cart, and looks up at his benefactor.
"I mean to keep my word, friend.  But there is a man coming through this gate that I must speak to, as I have followed him for many long miles.  If you cannot wait a few minutes for me, I will gladly give you not one, but five pieces of silver."   
The tall, cloaked man then fixes his piercing blue eyes on the foreigner's gate, looking for a man with a hawk.  

_The hunt may be drawing to  a close...  _


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2007)

William looks aroung, somewaht flustered "Well I say.. That's a lot happening at once.  Suddenly, the lady we've been following does seem a bit bland in comparison.  That halfling... the elf.. and a Centaur?  What do I do NOW?"  he sighs, clearly confused as he glances down at Estelle. "My apologies, M'lady, but do you have any ideas?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 1, 2007)

Muzdum...

The guard is polite but stern, "Apologies good dwarf, but since the war, we've had to protect ourselves from spies and ne'er-do-wells.  This will only take a moment."  The guard takes a peak through Muzdum's belongings and then ushers him through.

Valen...

The wine barrel wagon driver peers at Valen for a moment, "You come by the Adventurers' Guild compound, just outside the rear delivery gate in about two hours.  This wine is for the Guild tavern.  You do that and maybe I'll buy you a drink some time."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 1, 2007)

Hearing William's exclamations, Estelle stares at all the happenings. In regard to his question, she merely points at a cloaked man leaping from a wine cart intent on something, "Watch."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 1, 2007)

"Thank you, friend.  I shall be there."  

The tall man in the forest green cloak sighed gratefully as he continued to study the travelers coming through the gate.  

_By the Huntress, I hope the man is willing to talk._

Valen knew that a confrontation in front of so many onlookers would lead to no good.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 1, 2007)

"Ummm..." said Aohdan, not sure how to deal with his sudden celebrity.  "Hi!"  He figured that was the best way to put it.  He extended his hand and prepaired for the shake he now expected.  "I'd imagine your kind are not often for the cities either.  And, thank you for the blessing."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 1, 2007)

_How.....unusual.  There certainly is something going on, or a couple of little somethings.  Is the lady a mime?  Or just very exciteable?  Well, mayhap I'll try talking to her later.  But I believe I recognize that fellow over there.....man, it's been a while since I've seen him.  Wonder what's up._ Alaric's thoughts ramble on a bit as he considers the strange scene by the gates, and the arrival of Iphithis.

He walks over towards the gate now, getting up from the box he had sat down on a moment ago.  With a brief stretch, Alaric walks over to greet his teacher's old traveling companion, approaching the half-elf.

"Hail Iphithis!  It's been a while!  What brings you to Azgund?" he calls out while approaching.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 2, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> "Ummm..." said Aohdan, not sure how to deal with his sudden celebrity.  "Hi!"  He figured that was the best way to put it.  He extended his hand and prepaired for the shake he now expected.  "I'd imagine your kind are not often for the cities either.  And, thank you for the blessing."




Johen is relieved when the centaur brings his hand forward and shakes it.
"Well, no.. I really should have stayed in High Forest to take care of Her creations, but some events have brought me here, in this unfamiliar surroundings... Actually it is the first time that I have been away from High Forest.. And may I ask what brings you away from your lands?"

To the dwarf, he replies politely: "Hello, my name is Johen. I am sorry, I was speaking in sylvan, a languague that is very common for those living in the forest."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 2, 2007)

It HAD to be his prey.  A slim young man with reddish hair and a magnificent hawk on his shoulder.  Valen then did a double take.  In his focus, he had almost missed the fact that the young druid was speaking to a centaur...  and a dwarf!  What a day for wondrous sights!  But the manhunt was over.  Now to hunt for the truth.  

A tall man in a forest-green cloak approaches the druid and the centaur, and speaks in Tureni, his voice not loud, but commanding attention.  His intense demeanor belies the youthfulness of his lean, rugged face.  

"Johen of Gwynloc'h.  We must speak.  Of Herruwen, and other matters."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 2, 2007)

Estelle drops her pointing arm and slumps her shoulders at the lack of action taking place. Sure there were centaurs and dwarves and half-elves, but nothing _good_ really. "Well that was a disappointment, if I may say so myself. Even that lady is just standing there watching."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 2, 2007)

"Death and misfortune, sir, death and misfortune." Aohdan was reminded of recent events: the death of his father and others, his injury, and his subsequently getting lost.  His face darkened at these reflections, the tavern all but forgotten for the moment.  "I'd wager our presense here, yours and mine, are somehow related, Johen." Aohdan hinted.  "But we can discuss that later.  It seems someone else would have a word with you." he nodded over Johens shoulder at the approaching forester.

OOC: I won't be able to post again untill tomorrow evening, so the DM can nudge me along in my absense if needed.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 2, 2007)

On Aohdan's hint, Johen turned his head to see who was approaching. He was expecting one of
the halflings to turn up but no, a man - with some intent it seemed - stopped in front of him to 
address him. 

It took a second to Johen to realize that the man was talking in Tureni - it had been some time 
now since he had spoken or heard it - and that surprised him. But he got even more surprised 
when he got called by his name and when his master's name was spoken!!

Taken aback and surprised, it took him a moment to reply in Tureni: "Who.. how..? Who are you?.. 
and how do you know my name and... my MASTER's??" His last words had been spoken in a more 
defensive tone and he made no attempt to hide his hand's move towards his club...


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 2, 2007)

Seeing the confrontation escalating, Estelle's eyes widen. It had been a while since she had spoken Tureni, having learned it as a child in one of the many houses she was raised in, but she understood the words clearly and the intent even more so. She rushes forward, heading toward the two foreigners, half-dragging William along with her. In less than polished Tureni Estelle hastily intervenes, "Gentlemen, there is a time and a place for such an encounter, and right in the main gate of the Azgundi capital is not it, let me assure you. I know I should leave well enough alone, but if you two are gonna fight, I'd much rather it not be broken up in the two seconds it would take for the guards to arrest you both. Don't be fools! You wanna fight? Take it to a dualing circle like civilized folk!"

She looks over at William and smiles sheepishly, "I just told them that they'd be arrested if they progressed any further. You know me, ever the concerned citizen."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

William clears his throat, trying to look like he understands what's happening "Indeed, If you must resort to violence to sort your difference, I've seen this 'Dueling Circles' throughout the city, though I'm sure if we sat down over a drink we could talk this out civilly.  What exactly is the problem?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 2, 2007)

Aohdan, Muzdum, Johen, Valen, William, Estelle...

One of the guards approaches, "I need to ask you folks to stand clear.  There are others who need to enter the city and you are blocking the road."

Alaric and Corath...

The confusion at the gate seems to have gathered others.  In fact, several of the young gate-guides seem to be murmuring about a potential fight, with mention of the duel circles.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 2, 2007)

Estelle pipes up before anyone can say another word, hoping to avoid any issues with the guards, "My apologies, good sir, it's just I haven't seen my brothers in years and I am oh so excited! You understand? We didn't mean to block the gate! Have a good day," she smiles overtly, tightening her grip on William. Looking at the two men, "Whatever you do, don't do it here, okay? First timers? Follow us or stay and get arrested, your choice."

Estelle turns to leave and runs into one of the city guides, "Bugger off, pest, we don't need you, go learn a trade!" She sighs, not entirely sure why she intervened, but William's suggestion at a drink rings longingly in her ears.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 2, 2007)

OOC: Arkhandus, pardon the lapse here, please...

Alaric...

Iphithis eyes the confusion at the gate and then responds, "Alaric isn't it?  That old codger still using you apprentices for slave labor?  As to what brings me back...reporting to the Guild after an extended outing.  Age hasn't forced me into retirement like it has Entan."  He smirks a bit.  Alaric remembers vaguely that Entan's aging had often been a point of good-natured ribbing from Iphithis in the past.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 2, 2007)

Valen looks at the newcomers.  A man close to his size, with polished armor.  The nearby guards.  And the well-meaning small, attractive girl...  all disturbances in the most important part of his hunt.  And the druid was panicking.  This talk of dueling was not helping, either.  

The tall man throws back his cowl, revealing a rough-shorn mane of blonde hair and clear blue eyes.  He then spoke in Azgundi.

"I am Valen Sablewood, ranger of Turen.  And at present, all I mean to do is talk to this man, as he knows we MUST."  His voice was soft, but hard as the fliny hills of his homeland.  

"However, I agree with this comely maid that mayhap this is not the best place for our conversation."   The gallant bow looks natural, but somewhat out of place for a rough woodsman.  "Lead on, milady."   

Valen follows Estelle after again adressing Johen in Tureni:  "Please join us.  I would like to keep this civil, but I have my orders."


----------



## Amaury (Jun 2, 2007)

Johen was getting very nervous now. Two new persons had joined, coming out of nowhere 
and talking of fights and duels as if they were looking forward to them. Then a guard joined 
in as well, asking them to move away.

Then the woodsman talked of 'his orders', hardly a veiled threat, as if... Johen was the one 
accused?! This was getting very confusing. That man didn't look Azgundi and spoke good 
Tureni. Johen had learnt that the Dagger was a type used by azgundi assassins but actually,
there could be exceptions. The assassin didn't need to be an Azgundi and could very much 
be Tureni!.. That could fit..  
However even if that man looked a bit rough, Johen couldn't imagine him as an assassin
either. But then how did he know his name and.. Herruwen?? 

Johen finally makes his mind up and ignoring others' remarks, he replies to Valen in Tureni: 
"I don't know you and yet you know my name! You have not answered my previous question! 
And I am not about to follow you with these two strangers to be killed in some back street or
make a show for the pleasure of these two!! If you know things that could help me, speak! 
If you're one of THEM, then get ready to answer Herruwen's MURDER!!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 2, 2007)

"Ah really don't know what's happenin' but it sound like a fair fallhammer! Don't ya' worry mate, my four legged friend and myself will stand for ya', don't we? Let's move on!" says the dwarf, not understanding half of the conversation. Although he keeps his big smile on his beardy face, as he plays with his mustach.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 2, 2007)

The druid's reaction gave Valen a sense of relief.  Unless he was a great actor, the man was innocent.  The truth would not elude the hunter for long, now.  He replied in Tureni.  

"As I said, I am a ranger of Turen.  And I have been sent to find what role you played in the death of Druid Herruwen."   Though the taller man had not reached for the long hilt at his left hip, his soft words had enough steel in them.  "Now I recommend you keep your hand away from that stick, and speak to me.  The choice is yours.  But know I WILL do my duty."   

The serious young man then addressed the dwarf in Azgundi.  He spoke calmly, but firmly.  

"Master dwarf, I must speak to this man about serious matters.  He will not need protection if he calms down and speaks the truth."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2007)

"Well tha's a good thin' ya' know, Ah always prefered words before hammer crushs. Ha ha" he says, similing. Then he looks at all the others, except the centaur "Ah'm bein' unpolited, le' me introduce myself, Muzdum, warsmith extraordinare, at yar' service folks." Muzdum says with a long bow


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 3, 2007)

"Aye, that he is.  And I thought I finished my apprenticeship some years ago!" with a chuckle, Alaric approaches Iphithis and avoids the commotion nearby.

"Have any grand adventures while you were away, or just root around in the bushes for old junk this time?" he asks with a bit of a smirk himself.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 3, 2007)

Alaric...

Iphithis keeps an eye on the commotion as he answers, "Official job for the House of Lords this time around.  Can't really talk about it at the moment.  Speaking of which, I need to go report in.  I'm sure I'll see you at Entan's later."  He gives Alaric a clap on the back and then starts heading toward the Hill.

OOC: The Hill is what the large hill at the center of town is referred to where the House of Lords and the House of Commons are situated.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 3, 2007)

Corath is torn, although one wouldn’t know it to look at her.  The halfling’s voice is familiar to her.  The sensation of immense weight and interminable waiting broken by a voice, The Voice, washes over her.  Her gaze becomes even more distant than usual.

The talk of duels brings flashes of memory from her old existence as an assassin and bodyguard.  “I know what I can do in one of those…at least, what I could do so long ago.”  The flash of silver, the creep of shadow, and through it all, her old master’s voice commanding her to do it now.  These memories throw her noticeably off-balance, as if her entire world had shifted.  “I’m fragmenting again.  This cannot be,” she thinks, nearly panic-stricken at the unfamiliar sensations pouring through her.  She is uncertain how to handle emotion in general, and fear in particular. 

The pull of the Adventurers’ Guild wins out, however, upon her overhearing the conversation between the half-elf and the human.  Anyone taking notice of her would notice that the talk of the Adventurers’ Guild acts as a stabilizing force for her.  She approaches Alaric with a graceful stride.  She pauses a short distance from him, as if uncertain how to approach.  Her eyes eagerly follow the half-elf’s departure, although she stays put and says nothing.  Her weight is balanced on her toes, an unconsciously elegant fighter’s pose, as if she could take flight at any moment.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 3, 2007)

"Right.....  Well drat.  That was short.  Now what am I going to do to put off finishing Entan's errand?" Alaric mutters to himself, as Iphithis briskly walks away to report in.  The young man stands around, arms crossed, looking around the plaza.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Cut Scene: A Secret Meeting...*

"Why do these meetings have to take place in dark, dreary basements with no windows?"  Tarkesi wonders as he makes his way down the narrow stairs into the wine cellar.

The dwarf who was already there chuckles, "Because it's supposed to be secret, toymaker."  

Tarkesi smiles as the dwarf gives him a firm handshake, "You know, I saw another dwarf today, looks just like you.  I overheard, as I am prone to doing, that his name was something like Muddle, Muzzle...uh, something like that."

The dwarf frowns, "The clan sent poor Muzdum to come find his wayward brother, it seems.  I shouldn't be surprised, it was only a matter of time."

Another voice comes from the stairs, with its owner following, "What did you expect?  You're the only mountain dwarf that I know of that actually came out and fought in the war.  The rest..."

The dwarf interrupted, "Don't insult my people, Iphithis.  Just because I'm something of an outcast doesn't mean I take kindly to your jibes."

The half-elf's graceful step carried him to the table the dwarf and Tarkesi were already seated at, "My apologies.  Force of habit."

At the head of the table sits a figure cloaked in shadow.  A feminine voice emerges, "What news, Iphithis?"

The half-elf sits, "It is as we feared.  The druid Herruwen is dead, though he managed to slay one of his assailants."

The dwarf smacks the table for emphasis, "That tears it.  Someone is targetting our allies.  That's the fourth one."

The cloaked figure nods, "So it would seem.  Iphithis, were you able to determine the nature of his attackers?"

"No, Herruwen's apprentice came in before I could find out more.  He is here now, in the city, seeking his master's murderers.  He left in such a hurry that the druids felt the need to send someone after him...apparently the apprentice is under suspicion of the murder himself."

Tarkesi sighs dramatically, "You know, if we weren't always so secretive, we might just be able to figure this out.  You know, tell the druids what we know, they tell us what they know."

The dwarf snorts, "The day the druids tell anybody anything is the day I shave my beard."

Tarkesi smirks, "Ooh, that would be something to see.  Now, how do I go about getting a druid to tell me something...a challenge."

"Don't even think about it, toymaker."

The shadowed figure raises a hand for silence, "Our allies abroad are being systematically cut down.  First our liason with the Dark Knives in Thay, then our contact within the Arcane Tricksters, then our contact with the Slave-Dancers monastery, and now Herruwen.  All unrelated, except for the connection to us.  Any thoughts as to who this enemy might be?"

Tarkesi screws up his face in thought, "What about the Ebon Mask?"

Iphithis shakes his head, "Doesn't match her style.  She works alone.  Besides, she wouldn't risk us making her identity public knowledge."

The dwarf bows his head and says in a low voice, "What about Az...?"

"Don't say that name." The shadowed figure interrupts him.

The dwarf grumbles, "We need to consider the possiblity.  She was locked away, not destroyed."

The shadowed figure leans foward just a bit, "She cannot escape.  The Silver Shadow and The Shadow Knight made sure of that."

Tarkesi shivers just a bit, "And look at what it cost them to do that.  I think grumble-gut is right...we need to consider the possibility."

The shadowed figure leans back and sighs, "I will look into it, then.  Let us speak of other things.  Tarkesi, how goes the recruitment?"

"Uh...about that...heh...my family just made it into town, so I kind of need to pass that little project off to someone else.  Besides, he saw me.  Darn bird anyway."  This last is said as an annoyed mumble.

Iphithis smirks, "I'll take over.  I have nothing better to do for a while, except pester Entan.  Besides, if the commotion at the gate this morning is any indication, I think we may just have more than one recruit."

"Intriguing.  I shall leave it to you then.  Take care of your family, Tarkesi.  And you, good dwarf, attend to yours as well.  I shall continue to look into things and we shall meet again in a month's time."

The others get up to leave.  The shadowed figure leans back in her chair after they're gone, seemingly fatigued.  Her hand brushes across her eyes under her hood, "What do I do?  If it is her...what do I do?"


----------



## Amaury (Jun 3, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> The druid's reaction gave Valen a sense of relief.  Unless he was a great actor, the man was innocent.  The truth would not elude the hunter for long, now.  He replied in Tureni.
> 
> "As I said, I am a ranger of Turen.  And I have been sent to find what role you played in the death of Druid Herruwen."   Though the taller man had not reached for the long hilt at his left hip, his soft words had enough steel in them.  "Now I recommend you keep your hand away from that stick, and speak to me.  The choice is yours.  But know I WILL do my duty."




"What role?? I had none! That's the thing!  I have done nothing! I have let THEM murder 
my Master in the middle of the night! 

But I have started the chase, and only my death will stop me from avenging my Master's 
murder.." he replies, his voice trembling with grief and anger.

".. and THIS is what brought me here..." he concludes by unwrapping a vicious-looking blade 
from a cloth. "An Azgundi dagger, the very one that poisoned my Master.."

He then nods to the dwarf for showing his support.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2007)

William clears his throat noisily "The guard has asked that we move.  The least you can do is step a few feet to the side to allow the traffic past.  If you do not trust anybody enough to 'go off' with them, that is fair enough, considering the.. circumstances, as I understand them.  However, if we do not move, then I doubt ANY of us will find what we're looking for in the Jail."  With that, he directs them out of the way of traffic, but still staying on the main street.
As the man pulls out the dagger, William sighs "Sir, I pause at mentioning it, but carrying around the bloodied dagger and admitting that it is the one that killed this man of whom you speak would be taken by some as proof of guilt."  He raises his hands to quiet protests "Now I am not saying that I think you're guilty.. I know little of what is going on, and am just sharing a bit of advice for future use.  SO, what say we settle in somewhere and talk this over?  I sense something Important is in the air, and together I believe we may be able to find the truth."  He looks around at the strangely assembled group.. A centaur, a Dwarf, a Hunter, A druid, himself, and the lady Estelle.  

[sblock=ooc]
Whenever they speak in Tureni, William leans towards Estelle for a quick translation.  I'm assuming ethandrew has no problem with acting as translator.  if you do, just say so.
Also, i THINK al those i listed are still there, right?  Did I miss anyone?

Also, I'd be quoting my +6 Diplomacy check if not for the fact that all present are PC's.  If it is needed to calm the gaurd(s?) down and get them to back off, though, there it is.
And Finally, if the guard/s are still around he'll try to stave off the conversation of the 'murder' until they're out of earshot.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 3, 2007)

Cautiously approaching the human wizard standing with arms crossed, Corath executes a fine bow.  In strictly proper Azgundi, she says, “Excuse me.  Do you have an interest in the Adventurers’ Guild?”  Her tone is both polite and abrupt.  She waits for him to respond as if she has all the time in the world.  _“I must be cautious.  Although he appears to be Azgundi, I don’t remember the difference between Azgundi and Thayvian wizards well.”_  She continues to watch his movements very carefully, seemingly a bird about to take flight.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 3, 2007)

"Sir William has the right of it, and the idea that we'd take you in some back alley and kill you is downright silly. It is early in the morning, by the looks of it you've had a long trip. I suggest we all sit down for a meal and a drink. I know I could use one," Estelle sighs. She has no problem trying to act as a mediator, but she can tell William is more apt at dissuading situations, whereas Estelle is good at lying her way out of them.

[sblock=OOC]Estelle has no issues translating for William, and she won't be liberal either, since she knows everyone speaks Azgundi as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 3, 2007)

Turning a bit when approached, Alaric raises an eyebrow again at seeing the lady bow.  He unfolds his arms and holds his palms out a bit in front of him, motioning 'woah there, stop that.'
"Hey now, no need to bow ma'am!  I don't _think_ I look anything like a noble, heh."  He looks a bit confused for a moment, then continues.  "But yeah, I'm sorta in the Adventurer's Guild.  Haven't done any adventuring yet, though.  Err....excuse me.  I am Alaric....alchemist, tinker, artist, and novice wizard."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 3, 2007)

Valen looks up at the armored man and the slim maid again.  They are correct, of course.  And there is no way the druid could fake this reaction.  If he was guilty, Valen was a terrible judge of character.  


The tall cloaked man looks Johen in the eye, his lean face inscrutable.  Then he speaks, again in Azgundi.  

"I believe you, Johen.  My duty now is to find out who killed your master.  And you know that a ranger's skills will be useful to you.  But these folk are correct.  Put away the dagger, calm yourself, and let us talk about what you saw on that day."   

His first show of emotion is a grateful look to Estelle and William.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 3, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Turning a bit when approached, Alaric raises an eyebrow again at seeing the lady bow.  He unfolds his arms and holds his palms out a bit in front of him, motioning 'woah there, stop that.'
> "Hey now, no need to bow ma'am!  I don't _think_ I look anything like a noble, heh."  He looks a bit confused for a moment, then continues.  "But yeah, I'm sorta in the Adventurer's Guild.  Haven't done any adventuring yet, though.  Err....excuse me.  I am Alaric....alchemist, tinker, artist, and novice wizard."





“I am called Corath.”  The tall woman relaxes.  “Sorta?  As in ‘sort of?’  How can one be ‘sort of’ in the Adventurers’ Guild?  I do not understand.”  She waits with the open curiosity of a child, her brown eyes piercing in their intensity.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 4, 2007)

"Ah, well, I've been studying for several years with a member of the Adventurer's Guild, the wizard Entan.  So I know a bit of elven wizardry....  I'm only a Guild member on paper, I would think, as I haven't actually done anything for the Guild itself or gone on any adventures yet.  I'm still doing odd-jobs for Entan and some minor alchemy work, brewing up elixirs, oils, and balms.  I dabble in a lot of things, really.  Medicine, carpentry, art, scribing, masonry, hunting, baking...." he smiles a bit sheepishly.

"And, uh, sorry if my speech is a bit lazy, I grew up in the country as much as I did in the city.  And now I believe I'm rambling," he notes with a chuckle.  "May I ask who you are, ma'am?" Alaric asks.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 4, 2007)

"As I said, I am called Corath.  I am...not new to Azgund, yet I am still unfamiliar with many of the ways of the people."  She pauses and stares at Alaric intently, as if weighing her options.  "Perhaps you would care for a companion on your adventures?"  Corath's gaze becomes vague, as if she is looking into the distant recesses of her mind.  "I know how to defend mages from harm."  Her attention returns to the present.  "I do not wish to impose, but I do offer my services."  Her fingers absently curl into her palms as if she is feeling for something that should be there and isn't.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2007)

"Well let's move on, come on mates!" says the dwarf even happier that the differences between those two have been solved. At least the would be chopping their head off. He tries to push the others inside the gates grumbling "Move move move!"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 4, 2007)

Alaric is a bit taken aback by the straightforward request, but quickly answers "That's....rather sudden, lady Corath, but I would certainly welcome the company of another when I begin my travels.  I am looking to find a venture worth pursuing, but no luck as of yet.  I'm not exactly a warrior myself, after all.  Though I'm not bad with a crossbow." he smiles for a second, then looks serious again.  "You seem a bit troubled though, lady Corath.  I take it you have had some misfortune of late?  It is early, but would you care to go have a drink?"

[sblock=ooc]Can't believe it slipped my mind immediately after reading the previous post that you had just introduced Corath by name to Alaric.  D'oh.  I totally failed to notice that at first.  [/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 4, 2007)

Aohdan followed Muzdums lead.  "Yes!  The _tavern_ awaits!" He said, inwardly pleased to use his new word.  He began to move forward, allowing his bulk to loom near the others and hopefully subtly encourage them to get moving.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 4, 2007)

William's advice initially irritates Johen further. _Who is that warrior to come and tell me 
what to do? He hasn't even introduced himself!_ But then his advice makes sense. _What a
fool I make! Showing the weapon in the middle of the street! Not far from watchmen! 
I need to calm down.._ he thinks.



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> "I believe you, Johen.  My duty now is to find out who killed your master.  And you know that
> a ranger's skills will be useful to you.  But these folk are correct.  Put away the dagger, calm
> yourself, and let us talk about what you saw on that day."




Johen is a little bit puzzled by Valen's reply. _This Valen was chasing ME?.. Oooh! Of course! 
I understand now. They're not sure whether I killed Herruwen back home!_ he suddenly realizes.

He immediately wraps the dagger back in the cloth and replies in Tureni to Valen: 
"Err, I.. I didn't realise.. Sorry, these people make me very nervous and I am tired 
by my journey.. I didn't think of the possibility I could be suspected.. Err.. I am grateful for 
your proposition and accept it gladly.. And my apologies if I have been rude.."

He turns to Muzdum and Aohdan to explain but seeing that the centaur and the dwarf seem
ready to move on as well, he nods to Valen and follows him. Leaving the city entrance he 
waves goodbye to the halflings.

As they walk he asks Valen in Tureni: "So you have followed me all the way from High Forest? 
You are very skilled indeed as I haven't spotted you once.. Who sent you after me?"


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 4, 2007)

Valen nods at the druid, and replies in Tureni.  "As you did not get us arrested, no apologies are needed, master druid."  The ranger smiles for the first time, and years seem to fall from him during that brief gesture.  "And aye, it has been a long way from Turen, following your sign -- which was at times most faint.  It was master Artain, ranger-captain in Gwynloc'h, who sent me to find you, and the truth in your master's murder."   

He then turns back to the others, and speaks in Azgundi.  "I apologize if I disturbed your morning, kind folk.  I hope master Johen and I shall not disturb you further with our grim business...  but I know for a fact the tavern at the Adventurer's Guild is about to be well-stocked.  Mayhap we can be the first to sample some of that wine.  All I know is that tracking a druid across two countries is very thirsty work."   

_And I wager I'll be even thirstier after unloading that cart...  The things a ranger must do,_ he thought with an inner smile.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 4, 2007)

"Artain? Oh, I know him. A good man.. and very respectful of the ways of Nature..." he replies 
in Tureni. 

As they walked, he glanced suspiciously at William and Estelle on a few occasions. He couldn't 
figure out who they were. She called him 'Sir William'. Maybe he was part of the local nobility 
and she was working for him, but this did not feel right. They seemed different and an unlikely 
couple. 

However, he now felt much more secure and glad to have Valen as an ally, who not only 
originated from Turen but seemed to share a common goal. Reassured, he made sure Highflyer 
was alright and calm in this crowded and noisy environment. 

Johen stayed close to the group and followed them to the tavern.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 4, 2007)

OOC: Going to move things forward just slightly...  Feel free to continue inter-character banter until everyone gets in a response to what's happening below.

At the gate of the Adventurer's Guild compound...

After about an hour's walk, the odd assemblage finds itself at the fence of the Adventurer's Guild compound.

A lean fellow, not precisely a guard, but blocking the group's path nonetheless, addresses Aohdan, Muzdum, William, Estelle, Johen, and Valen, "I'm sorry, but without proper Guild identification, I can't let you folks in here.  The Guild Tavern is for Guild members only.  Now, if you folks want to register, the office for that is right across the street."  He points to a long low building directly behind them.

Alaric and Corath...

OOC: Are you headed for the Guild Tavern or somewhere else?


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 4, 2007)

Valen shakes his head.  This had to be the most complicated hunt he had been on.  But he would keep his word to the teamster.  

"I do not know much about this guild, although..."   He takes a look at the group around him: one druid, two city-folk, a dwarf, and a centaur.  "It seems the right place for us.  If you would rather go elsewhere, I have some business to take care of here, and can join you later.  Otherwise, I am willing to see what is involved in joining this guild."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2007)

"For my fathers beard! Shards! Can't a thirsty dwarf have some booze 'round here!" Muzdum grumbles. "Alright if signin' my name somewhere will give my some beer, so be it!" says the dwarf, heading to the registration building  "Filthy, dirty and curlbread city!" he grumbles as he walks. It's the first time Muzdum don't have a smile in his face.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 4, 2007)

Estelle seems just as annoyed as the others, but understands the quazi-guard's reluctance. She glares the guard in the eye, "Do they have comfortable lodging in the guild hall? Warm beds mayhaps?" The walk to the guild had been uneventful. The two Tureni men kept to themselves, mostly talking about inconsequential matters: who they mutually knew, how difficult their journey was, which was one a mass murderer; things that didn't matter to Estelle one lick. She leans in close to William, "I sure wouldn't mind finding a nice bed to sleep in, that hostel floor just isn't cuttin' for my back, ya'know?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 4, 2007)

The guard replies to Estelle, "Yes, Guild members are allowed to stay at the Guild barracks free of charge, though most only do so to utilize the services of the healers we have there."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 4, 2007)

Estelle grins and punches William lightly, "Ha! What fun!" She turns back to the guard and gathers her composure a little better, her braided hair swinging about, "And after we sign up the first trip to the tavern is on the house, right?" she grins mischievously, her eyes shining as she looks sweetly at the man.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 4, 2007)

Valen smiled at the dwarf's reaction, and followed him to the low buliding.  The young ranger reached into his belt for his money pouch...  he suspected there may be a fee in addition to a signature, if he knew his Azgundians.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 4, 2007)

The guard smiles back, but with a look in his eyes that says he means business, "Actually, unless you have the fifty gold pieces for your initial membership, you have to complete a mission first...then you can utilize the tavern, and the barracks, and the tax free shops, and the exemptions from road tolls, and the library, and...well, let's just say it is worth the hassle."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 4, 2007)

She smiles to the guard and curtsies, "Thank you very much, brother. I am sure in no time we will be breaking bread together and slaying orcs at each other's side." She turns to walk away and then shouts half-crazed, "Fifty?!?"


----------



## Amaury (Jun 4, 2007)

Johen was starting to wonder when they would ever reach that tavern. They had walked for an 
hour! He tried to disguise his amazement at the city, its size, architecture, people and its goods 
on offer. Certainly a whole different world to High Forest.

When the guard mentioned the fee he couldn't help reply: "Fifty gold pieces?? That can't be right!.. 
It's.." and stopped abruptly continuing for himself _.. years of work for most of the people I know.._ 

He then addressed the group: "I certainly cannot afford the membership fee! 
Err... also I am not sure I understand why we need to go to this particular tavern?.. I have 
seen many of them on the way from the gates... Some looked good enough to me.. Surely 
we can just have an ale in one of them??"


[sblock=DM]Sense Motive (1d20+4=10)[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 4, 2007)

(Alaric would probably intend to head over to the Guild's Tavern, since he's probably most familiar with it.)


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 4, 2007)

Valen smiled ruefully as he heard the price.  He had been right about these Azgundi.  He decided to accompany the dwarf, however, as the latter was still muttering, and apparently had not heard the exorbitant amount.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2007)

Muzdum was walking grumbling and grumbling words in his native language. Not very nice words, when his knee ears... That is, knee for money matters, catch the fee amount. 
"What?! ARG!!!" he started jumping and hitting the air with fury. "What have a dwarf like me to do for having a nice ale! Ah curse yar' guild, yar' beds and yar' booze! May all the alcohol evaporates from yar' putrid buildin'! The druid is right, we don't have to stay here and be assaulted by this rat! Ah'm out of here!" the frustrated dwarf says, as he walks in other direction, apparently random, as he grumbles: " Fifty golds! I would shave my bread before paying fifty golds to that rats..."


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 5, 2007)

Corath cocks her head to the side.  _Why do mortals bond over sustenance?  I can forward  my studies on this subject._  She smiles slightly. "I will join you in a drink, Alaric.  Where do you intend to go?"  She pauses, obviously thinking.  "Or, there is a dance hall nearby that should be opening again soon.  Pardon the rudeness, but I heard you had an errand to finish.  Would you rather finish it, or slake your thirst?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 5, 2007)

"Ah, well, I could finish Entan's errand any time this morning.  I thought you were troubled, so I offered.....  Ah never mind.  If you have other matters to attend to, I wouldn't mind.  I can finish my errand for Entan now or later this morning, it doesn't matter." he reponds.

_'Well now I'm confused.'_ Alaric thinks to himself.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 5, 2007)

Sticking with the group, Aohdan first marveled at the city inside the gates.  His face gradually drooped, going from marveled, to interested, to indifferent, and finally to bored and ultimately oblivious.  When someone finally mentioned that they were near the tavern (Aohdan could no longer tell one building from another), he perked up a bit and started paying attention again.  "Muzdum, what does 'registration' mean?  I'm completely lost here." he said ironicaly.  In a few moments though, Aohdan caught on to what was happening.  "_Oh,_ I see how it is." he said with as much ire as he could muster.  With that said, he did an about-face; presenting his back end to the guild hall (a rude gesture, for centaurs anyways) and trotted after Muzdum.  "Cripes!  I came to the city to get my shoes fixed and have a rundlet or two with yeh, and here they're askin us for our life savings!  Cities are insanity!"


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 5, 2007)

"Why would you think I was troubled?"  Corath looks at the wizard curiously.  "Perhaps, if you would rather, you can choose the tavern.  I am unfamiliar with the various alcoholic beverages served here."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 5, 2007)

"Uh, well, you seemed fidgety and a bit skittish...?  I must've misunderstood.  Anyway, a drink would help me wake up, and calm your nerves if you're feeling a bit unwell.  The Hydra's Flagon has a good selection and decent company, usually.....  It's not too far from the Guild's compound, over there." he gestures towards the compound.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2007)

Sir William makes every attempt to keep this... 'group'... together.  He didnt know why, but something gave him the feeling that if he could just get them organized, they could accomplish great things.  He didn't really believe in circumstance.

"Please, please.  There's no need to get worked up.  I'm sure we can discuss this over a nice ale at a nearby Tavern.  Perhaps later some of us may Register, but for now a seat and a drink will do fine."  He doesn't really know his way around all that well having only been here a few days, but figures it shouldn't be hard to find a tavern.  TOGETHER


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 5, 2007)

William, Estelle, Aohdan, Muzdum, Johen...

Estelle realizes that the nearest tavern to the Guild compound is the Hydra's Flagon, a tavern that often doubles as a gambling house.  The establishment is rather famous for its hydra headed ale taps, five hydra head sculptures with the ale kegs attached in the back.  The wait staff retrieve ale from the spouts in the hydra's mouths, with the relative strength (and price) increasing from left to right.  The tavern also features a premium meal of "hydra steak" though anyone with any common sense knows its just pork.

OOC: Thanks for the tavern name, Arkhandus.  

OOC: Hydra taps description edited due to my lack of ale-fu.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 5, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Please, please.  There's no need to get worked up.  I'm sure we can discuss this over a nice ale at a nearby Tavern.  Perhaps later some of us may Register, but for now a seat and a drink will do fine."




Hearing William, Johen sees red and replies to the tall man in an angry tone: "No need 
to get worked up??.. 50 gold pieces??? Most of us here can only afford to spend 
a couple of Silvers a night!!.. Who are you? A Lord? The son of a rich merchant??.. 

You have barged into our conversation and given us advice after advice but are yet to 
introduce yourself and your companion!.."


When Estelle reveals the possibility of the Hydra's Flagon and describes it, Johen has a quick 
glance at Muzdum and smiles imagining the dwarf diving in the 'beer fountain' head first!

[sblock=William]No worries!    I play Johen as 'slightly' exhausted, paranoid and seriously edgy in this unfamiliar 
(and potentially dangerous) urban environment. so he's picky and reacts rather easily...   
but otherwise he's a nice guy, serious!   [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2007)

William laughs in a friendly manner "Indeed I have forgotten my manners.  How poor of me.  I am William Windwalker, and this is my... friend, the lady Estelle."  As they sit (assuming Johen doesn't object too vehemently to them all sitting together), he smiles "And no, I'm no rich man.  I've a few gold pieces left to me but I could not afford such a hefty rate either.  I would assume the reason the rate is so high is because of their OTHER way of gaining admittance.. Though I don't suppose any of you heard _that_ over the outcry after the 50 gold.  They allow 'prospective members' to join by completing a task.. probably a quest of some sort to prove that we would be good enough to join their guild.  I for one think it would be a good idea.  They DO offer many things with membership, and the quest itself could prove interesting as well as fruitful." 

William stops for a moment, pondering the druid.  "I understand you and that hunter wish to find out who killed this master of yours, and maybe with the resources of the adventurers guild you could do so.  I mean, do you have any REAL leads right now other than a poisoned dagger?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 5, 2007)

Valen...

At the back of the Adventurer's Guild compound, Valen finds the wine barrel wagon parked by the back gate.  The driver is speaking to another guard when he sees Valen, "Ah, there's my helper!  Come on over fella."  The driver signs his name to a piece of paperwork the guard is holding out for him, then climbs back into his wagon as the guard opens the rear gate.  The driver gets his horses going and the wagon lumbers into the compound and to the back of the Guild tavern.

When the kitchen doors open for the delivery, the smells of roasted pork, venison, beef, chicken and other delights assault Valen's nose.  The kitchen is open to the common room, with dishes fit for a king spread out buffet style, adventurers picking and choosing what they want from the table.  The nearby bar apparently serves a multitude of wines, ales, beers, malts, liquors, and several things that Valen has never seen before.  And none of the patrons appear to be paying for any of it.  The driver gets Valen's attention, "Come on, we have to lug these down to the basement."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 5, 2007)

_Now I see why they charge fifty gold...  this alone is worth it_

Valen ignores his dry throat and growling stomach as he tightens the straps on his light pack, then grunts as he hefts the first barrel.  The teamster finds the forester's lean frame belies his great strength.  

[SBLOCK=math]With a strength of 15, Valen can lift 200 lbs over his head, or lug around 400 lbs![/SBLOCK]  

"So, neighbor..."  He speaks as he carries the heavy barrel.  "I did not catch your name back there."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 5, 2007)

Valen...

The driver hefts a barrel, not quite as easily as Valen, and responds with a grunt, "Orin.  From Guare."

When Orin and Valen finish, Orin comments, "If you ever need a job, come down to Guare, I could always use an extra hand."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 5, 2007)

Valen shakes the man's hand.  

"I thank you again, master Orin.  I am in your debt.  Do not hesitate to call on me should you need my help.  Though I hail from Turen, I suspect I will be here for a while." The cloaked man hands Orin a silver coin.  "Have a drink to my health, when you get back to Guare."  


He then turns to go, but stops.   "What do you know of this guild?  What do these 'adventurers' do?


----------



## Amaury (Jun 5, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> William laughs in a friendly manner "Indeed I have forgotten my manners.  How poor of me.  I am William Windwalker, and this is my... friend, the lady Estelle."




"Windwalker?? This.. name is.. interesting.. May I ask what is its origin? The reason I ask 
is that my Master - may Nature preserve his soul - and I studied the air element that 
surrounds us and in particular wind.. Master used to tell me that true Masters of the Wind 
could alleviate their body weight to 'walk the wind'.."



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> William stops for a moment, pondering the druid.  "I understand you and that hunter wish to find out who killed this master of yours, and maybe with the resources of the adventurers guild you could do so.  I mean, do you have any REAL leads right now other than a poisoned dagger?"




Johen lowers his head slightly and replies: "No.. I have no real leads.. 
I concluded - maybe wrongly - that the assassin or assassins of my master were Azgundi 
and I wanted to start by understanding who could produce such dagger and what kind of 
people would buy and use these daggers... 
That's the reason I'm here.. Maybe you're right.. Maybe these adventurers know things that 
could help..."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 5, 2007)

Valen...

Orin shrugs, "Drink and carouse mostly if you ask me.  Oh, they do quite a few useful things too, I suppose.  This one group of 'em solved a murder some years ago in Guare, and quite a few of them are friends of Lady Dawn....that's Guare's Lady.  Prettier than any man has a right to see and kind besides.  Well, I mustn't ramble so.  Good luck to you, lad."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 5, 2007)

"Be well, master Orin."  

Valen stood thoughtfully a few moments.  _Solved a murder, did they?  Someone here may be able to identify that blasted dagger.  _ 
The young ranger knew that the alternative would be to ask in the seamier parts of town, which would be both expensive and fraught with risk of discovery should they ask in the wrong place.  He thus adjusted the angle of his scabbarded sword, and set off with his usual long strides to find the Hydra's Flagon.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 5, 2007)

Inside the Hydra's Flagon Estelle was thoroughly enjoying herself. Never one to hold her ale well, she was already a tad tipsy, "Fifty gold is a whole lot, I might say, but free lodging, probably meals too, you're set for life! But maybe we could have fun on whatever mission they send us on. Maybe it's finding treasure! In which case I say we tell them we couldn't find it and choose to pay the fifty gold anyway, or set up our own adventuring guild, yeah!" By this time her braid had come undone a little, she was fixed in a perpetual smile and genuinely happy, and it wasn't even midday yet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 6, 2007)

"Ah'll take care of yar' shoes in one moment, Ah need something in my dry throat first mate! Lets go to this Hyra Ah don' know what" Says Muzdum to Aohdan
Once inside the tavern: "Bartender, the strongest thing ya' got around" Says the dwarf, already sited on a table.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 6, 2007)

OOC: Prices at the Hydra's Flagon...

Hydra Head 1 = Common Ale = 4 cp per mug
Hydra Head 2 = Stout, slightly watered down = 7 cp per mug
Hydra Head 3 = Dark Stout = 1 sp per mug
Hydra Head 4 = Dark Strong Stout = 4 sp per mug
Hydra Head 5 = Dark, really Strong Stout = 1 gp per mug

Other drinks include common and fine wines, locally made, and Halfling Stout, which has a slightly bitter, salty flavor in comparison to the regular stuff.  Meals are 3 cp, 2 sp, or 7 sp depending on the quality of food you want.

Gambling hasn't started up for the day yet (its barely noon).

Inside the Hydra's Flagon...

The tavern is a fairly common, low-price establishment, catering mostly to local merchants and the occassional traveler.  The few people in the common room give the dwarf and the centaur some strange looks, then go back to their meals and drinks.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 6, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> "Uh, well, you seemed fidgety and a bit skittish...?  I must've misunderstood.  Anyway, a drink would help me wake up, and calm your nerves if you're feeling a bit unwell.  The Hydra's Flagon has a good selection and decent company, usually.....  It's not too far from the Guild's compound, over there." he gestures towards the compound.




Corath considers his words.  "I apologize."  She pauses, as if considering whether or not to continue.  "My memory is not all it should be.  I was injured in a fall as a girl." 

She continues, "The Hydra's Flagon?  Interesting, I have never heard of it.  Lead on."


OOC: This is the standard explanantion Corath uses to dismiss any awkwardness she may exhibit.  In case you need it, any NPCs that "know" her know this history.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 6, 2007)

Aohdan stopped to address William.  "Oh, I heard the part about the 'task' option.  Even if I was so willing right now, that still dosn't get a drink in my throat or food in my belly today."  He then trotted off after Muzdum.
"No worries, friend Muzdum.  Those shoes will last a while longer yet." he replied.  Aohdan watched fascinated as the dwarfs stout was poured.  Not being familiar with plumbing of any kind, he leaned way over, trying to see what if anything was behind the hydras head fixture.  "Do it again!" he said to the barmaid "I'd have what he's having!"  Aohdan was determined to get into a better mood.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 6, 2007)

Alaric nods once and leads Corath to the tavern, though foot traffic along the way is heavy and Alaric ends up taking a longer route to get past some commotion or other in the main street.  Finally reaching the Hydra's Flagon, Alaric holds the door for Corath to enter before he follows.

The familiar carved mantle of five hydra's heads over a wine flagon, though marred by stains and worn nearly-smooth with time, is a welcome sight to the young alchemist.  Once he follows Corath inside, Alaric pauses a minute in surprise.  _'A centuar?  And is that a dwarf?  How unusual.  Wait, I recognize that burly guy.....sorta.  Wierd.'_ he thinks to himself.

Realizing that he's been staring at the strangers and wondering about them for a while, Alaric turns toward the bar and mutters to Corath "Sorry, I was a bit startled to see such a crowd here this morning." as he gestures toward, then walks over to, the bar.

"Seith, my friend," he addresses the barkeep, "I'd like a mug of Halfling Stout to help wake me up, if ya don't mind.  And some breakast for us, nothin' too fancy or cheap.  Also, a drink for the lady, whatever she'd like." he sets some coins on the bar to cover his drink and the food.  Then he looks to Corath to await an answer.


(OOC: I'm not sure how much Halfling Stout is supposed to be.)


----------



## Amaury (Jun 6, 2007)

Johen followed the group to the tavern. He frowned a bit when they came in as the air was 
stuffy with food smells, tobacco and old beer. He longed a seat and a nice meal but this 
wasn't exactly his kind of venue. 

He watched with marvel as Aohdan manoeuvered his body in the tavern with ease. At the 
table, Johen hesitated one moment to sit down with the centaur at his side being so tall, 
but exhaustion had the better of him.

He ordered a Dark Stout from the third head. He thought it was a clever device. 

He hadn't come all this way to seek fortune but to discover his Master's murderers. However 
he knew that he would need money pretty soon: for lodging and meals, but also to pay 
informants. So maybe these missions could be a quick way to make money...

He raised his glass and said: "To our meeting and our good fortune!"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 6, 2007)

OOC: Halfling Stout is 1 sp per mug.  Meal prices are quoted above, though I neglected to mention that the infamous "hydra steak" is 3 sp, in addition to the cost of a meal.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 6, 2007)

Valen's growling stomach competed with his dry throat as he sought the sign of the Hydra's Flagon.  He hoped there was food there, in addition to drink.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 6, 2007)

Valen walks into the Hydra's Flagon, and pauses to let his eyes adjust to the gloom.  He joins Johen and the rest, and doffs his pack and cloak before sitting down, revealing a jerkin of leather studded with bronze over dark clothing and high boots, and a broad leather belt with a long sword scabbarded on the left, a foot-long fighting knife on the right, and a throwing axe of blued iron at the back.  He orders a plain meal of bread and mutton, and a flagon of ale, before turning to his companions.  

"I am sorry our meeting was under such tense circumstances.  I still cannot believe I am breaking my fast with a dwarf and a centaur...  sounds like something out of a fable.  And I would again like to thank master William and miss Estelle for their efforts in defusing the situation."   He briefly stands to bow before the tipsy maid, then sets upon his plain but filling meal with undisguised gusto.  _'Tis not venison, but I will not pay silver for something I could easily procure for myself.  _


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 6, 2007)

The Hydra's Flagon...

Not too long after Valen sits and starts to enjoy his meal, the half-elf from the gate enters the tavern.  He scans the crowd and heads for the bar, hailing a fellow that William and Estelle vaguely remember seeing ealrier that morning, who happens to have the odd girl that they followed with him.

Alaric and Corath...

Iphithis enters the tavern and scans the crowd before heading toward the bar, "Alaric, there you are.  I stopped by Entan's briefly...he's wondering where his components are."  Iphithis raises an eyebrow and smirks, keeping one eye on the crowd, particularly on the crowded table with the centaur.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 6, 2007)

Muzdum short legs hanged from the chair. His stuff lies on the floor beneath him, and his coin pourse tided as it is, it's been manipulated by the dwarf."Ah'll have the Strongest Dark Stout ya' have in this place, and meat, Ah need some meat! How much all this will cost?"  Muzdum asks the barmaid. 
Seen Aohdan was willing to order the same drink he did, he smiled at the centaur "Tha's what Ah'm talkin' about mate!  Aohdan, Old and beardy Tha's right!! HaHaHA" the dwarf cheers. 
"Cheers!! Hahahaha!" laugh Muzdum, drinking his Stout in one drink. "Ahhh, tha was strong Ah tell ya'"  
Hearing Valen, Muzdum coments, balancing in his chair to actually see Valens face: "Ah can't belive Ah'm having lunch in a wood table"  The dwarf hits the table, making it shake "We are all experiencing new stuff mate."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 6, 2007)

Valen smiles as he leans back, his hunger appeased, to finish the tall pint as he adresses the dwarf.  "Indeed, my friend. This city has proven most interesting."   
He then turns to Johen.  The druid seemed much more calm and collected.  As a ranger, Valen looked to druids as spiritual advisors.  But he did not know how well suited one of them would be to a hunt such as this.  "I can think of two places we can start with to learn about..."   The ranger looks around warily, then continues in his low, hard voice.  "... our business.  We must see what we can learn about that dagger.  The most obvious place is the Tureni embassy.  If there is a representative of the druid's circle on site, we may be able to obtain the ambassador's help.  But from what I heard, the folk at the adventurer's guild are often involved in investigations of this sort...  we should look what this mission of theirs entails."


----------



## Amaury (Jun 6, 2007)

Muzdum's good spirits were having a relaxing effect on Johen's nerves: he was much calmer 
and was actually starting to enjoy himself. This was a new experience for Johen who was 
used to relaxing in a far more spiritual way. 

Helfdan' arrival a few minutes later refocused Johen very quickly. 



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> "I can think of two places we can start with to learn about..."   The ranger looks around warily, then continues in his low, hard voice.  "... our business.  We must see what we can learn about that dagger.  The most obvious place is the Tureni embassy.  If there is a representative of the druid's circle on site, we may be able to obtain the ambassador's help.  But from what I heard, the folk at the adventurer's guild are often involved in investigations of this sort...  we should look what this mission of theirs entails."



"Hum, I don't know about these embassies.. We need to act slowly and cautiously.. 
I would think this guild could be a good start.. Once we've finished with our meal, I propose 
that we enquire at their registration office.. I do not know anyone here and certainly who 
can be trusted.."


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 7, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> "Seith, my friend," he addresses the barkeep, "I'd like a mug of Halfling Stout to help wake me up, if ya don't mind.  And some breakast for us, nothin' too fancy or cheap.  Also, a drink for the lady, whatever she'd like." he sets some coins on the bar to cover his drink and the food.  Then he looks to Corath to await an answer.




Corath steps to the side as she precedes Alaric into the tavern, then follows him to the bar.  Pulling a handful of gold pieces, she proffers them to the barkeep.  "Will this pay for a glass of Guare wine?"


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 7, 2007)

"Agreed.  Let us see what is involved in joining this guild, then."   
Valen did not doubt that the mission the doorguard spoke of would be difficult, as even William and Estelle, who lived in the city, knew little of the guild.  He then addressed the rest of the impromptu company.

"The druid and I mean to find out exactly what is involved in joining this Adventurer's Guild.  Meseems within such a group there may be someone who can help with our mystery.  I hope you do not think us rude if we do not tarry here too long."   

_It may be dim, but I have sign to follow...  _ His thoughts were momentarily distracted as he saw the tall woman at the bar.  _Who knew these southern ladies were so striking...  _


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 7, 2007)

Corath...

The bartender looks at Corath as if she's lost her mind, "I'll only need one of those, lass."  He plucks one from her outstretched palm and raises an eyebrow, "Some cold hands you got there."  A minute later and he returns with her glass.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 7, 2007)

Corath shrugs and pockets her change.  She frowns slightly in thought.  _He seemed surprised at how much I had.  I must pay closer attention to commerce and such things, or I will find myself having to explain more than I care to...or can_.    Looking to Alaric, "Where shall we sit?"

At that moment, Corath notices Iphithis approaching.  _He is a link to the Adventurers' Guild.  I wonder what he's doing here, and why he seems so interested in that group at the first table._  She watches his interaction with Alaric closely, determined to find out more.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 7, 2007)

Alaric turns when Iphithis addresses him, a bit surprised to see the fellow at first.  "Oh, I thought you'd be busy for a while, Iphithis.  Or spend more time poking fun at Entan's wrinkles and aged bones." he smirks a little, then continues "Well, I'll pick up his materials soon and all, but I think Master Entan can wait a while longer for my stomach to fill itself."

"Ah, the lady is Corath, I met her this morning while out on Entan's errands.  She's interested in adventuring it seems, and I _do_ plan to get out from under Entan's gnarled old hands at some point soon, fate permitting."  He adds with a grin.

"Oh, and those folks you're glancing at were apparently in some kind of commotion at the gate, I dunno.  Unusual aren't they?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 7, 2007)

Alaric and Corath...

Iphithis smiles, suggesting an _"I know something you don't know"_ demeanor, "What would you say if I told you that I've arranged for the rest of your debt to Entan to be paid?"  He pulls an Adventurer's Guild signet ring out of his pocket and starts deftly twirling it about in his hand.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 7, 2007)

Johen nodded to Valen's comments but said nothing, waiting for the others to reply.

He briefly noticed Alaric and Corath entering the inn but didn't pay much attention to them. 
However he then spotted the half-elf coming in as well to join the couple. He could see that 
the man had elven heritage. That was good news: there might be elven people in town who 
could be potential allies in his quest... 

He noticed that the half-elf was staring at the group and not only at the centaur, which was
 what most people would do. 

When the half-elf's eyes met his, he nodded slowly and smiled at him...


[sblock=DM]ENWorld was out most of the day..
Rolled to check whether Johen spotted the half-elf staring at us. Made a 20! What do I notice on him?
spot half-elf staring at us (1d20+7=27)[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 7, 2007)

Johen...

OOC: You may want to revise your post to Valen, instead of Helfdan.      Description of Iphithis for the hawk-eyed: Half-elven male about 5'4 or so, lean and muscular, with gold-tinged blond hair and dark blue, almost violet eyes.  He wears a mithral shirt and carries two short swords on his hips.  His attire is mostly dark greens and browns, with a green, hooded cloak.  Valen will recall that earlier that morning he was also carrying a composite longbow and a quiver of arrows, as well as a modest pack, when he first arrived at the gate, but those are gone now.  He carries himself with a relaxed arrogance that seems to imply that he is ready for any eventuality and already two steps ahead of whatever may be happening around him.  Johen's keen eyes can make out what may be a brooch or pin of some sort on his vest, but the details of the item are obscured.  He also wears a signet ring with a symbol identical to the one he is currently twirling about in his hand (the Adventurer's Guild insignia).  On the opposite hand are two other rings, one a signet ring with an elven family symbol of some sort, the other a simple band of silver.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 7, 2007)

"Ya' can count with Muzdum any time ya' want pall. But first Ah need to fix my friends shoes ya' know?" the dwarf says, smiling to Aohand


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 7, 2007)

Estelle grins heartily after downing her second glass of Dark Stout before moving onto her third, obviously very much affected by its contents, "You mean to leave town as soon as you get in? That's silly! It's too bad the gamblin' aint open otherwise I'd win all our guide fees, like real fast, blink of an eye!" She slurs a word here and there, mostly using her hands to talk animatedly. "Mysteries are fun! I wanna join!"

[sblock=OOC]Just like a true teenager, too much alcohol, not enough food. She's bought 3 Dark Stouts and that's it![/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

William follows quietly along with the conversation, trying to get a feel for his(hopefully) new companions, when he notices the group at the bar.   William eyes them intently, his brow slightly furrowed as he sips his second drink of Dark Stout.  Leaning over to Estelle, he speaks in a soft tone "I don't believe in coincedences.. especially not... Are you drunk?"

[sblock=ooc]
And William doesn't live in the city.  He just got into town a few days ago.
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 7, 2007)

Valen is distracted from the three people at the bar by Estelle's comment.  He smiles kindly as he answers.  

"Nay, fair maiden.  I meant we could not tarry long here at the tavern, as we must get on with our business.  I suspect we may be in your city for a few days, although I do not yet know."   

_She wants to join?_  He looked through narrowed eyes at the inebriated girl.  _She seems to know her way around the city...  but who knows where this hunt may lead..._


[SBLOCK=William]I know that, but since Valen saw them arm in arm, he assumed... incorrectly   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 7, 2007)

Estelle laughs at William's question, "Pffft! Me? Drunk? Ha! I know how to hold an ale! And I'm not leaving this tavern until I've finished my drink!" she states emphatically, poking a finger into Valen's chest, narrowing her eyes right back at him. Out of nowhere a hiccup escapes her lips, a rather loud one that forces her to bring both of her hands over her mouth, leaving her with a look of complete shock.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

While Estelle is preoccuppied, William rolls his eyes and sneakily swaps his nearly-empty cup for her half-full one.  "Well since you're almost done, after you finish that one might I suggest some water?"

[sblock=ooc]
so William's taking care of a drunk chick who seemed mildly infatuated with him in the first place?
You're lucky he's even more of a gentleman than I am.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 7, 2007)

She smiles at William lovingly, "Thank you! I would love some water. Although it's not nearly as tasty!" She fiddles with the handle of her mug and frowns at the complete lack of ale in it.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 7, 2007)

The normally grim-faced hunter cannot help but laugh at Estelle's remark.  "Then we shall wait until you finish your drink, my lady.  Courtesy demands no less."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 7, 2007)

Alaric blinks.  "You're serious?  And why do I feel it's a bad thing that you're smiling as you say this?" he asks cautiously.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 7, 2007)

Alaric and Corath...

Iphithis responds, "Oh come now, Alaric, it's just a small favor.  The guild makes most new recruits do a preliminary mission if they can't afford the usual fee.  Those folks over there," he points at the group at the table that includes the centaur, "are, shall we say, prime candidates.  Since, with this ring, you're already a member, you can get them past the preliminary mission by claiming them as part of your group and do a real job.  Something for the House of Lords...something important."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 7, 2007)

Alaric raises an eyebrow and looks at the noisy group.  "Oh, _that's_ all." his voice drips sarcasm.  "I don't suppose they'll be sober again before tagging along to meet whichever Lord means to hire some adventurers?" he sighs.

"Ah well.  Y'know I'll take any opportunity to get movin' again, and you said it's somethin' important, so what the 'ell.  Today seems t'be the day for meetin' new people after all."  Alaric raises his mug of Halfling Stout to Corath, then takes a short drink before setting it back down on the bar for now.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 7, 2007)

Alaric and Corath...

"That's the spirit," Iphithis says with grin, "Let's go say hello, shall we?  Oh, and bring along your lady friend there too if you like."  With that Iphithis hands the ring to Alaric and saunters over to the large table.

Aohdan, Estelle, Johen, Muzdum, Valen, William...

The half-elf gets up from his seat at the bar and comes up to the group's table, "Greetings lady and gents.  Mind if my two friends and I squeeze our way into your table here?  I have a proposition for you, if you care to hear it."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 7, 2007)

Alaric looks down at the ring in his hand a bit suspiciously, then a grin flickers across his face and he puts the ring on his right ring-finger.

He whispers to Corath "Well, it looks like we just might have an adventure to set off on, soon.  If you're interested, that is.  I'm eager to leave this town behind for awhile, been here too long.  What do you say?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 8, 2007)

"Thanks, Muzdum!" Aohdan replied.  He was glad to have made a friend.  He then ordered and downed his second mug of ale, along with a decent lunch.  He started to get agitated and figety from being indoors to long, but the ale helped relax him.  Unfortunately, it also made him morrose and start dwelling on recent unpleasant events: His injury, getting lost, and mostly, the death of his parents.  He rubbed his head as the area around the scar began to throb once again, making him wince sharply.  He didn't really even notice when the half elf came to the table until he started talking to all of them.
"Would your proposition have anything to do with healing head injuries?" he said, still rubbing and squinting hard.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 8, 2007)

Valen moves aside to make room as he studies the newcomers.  He recognizes the half-elf from the entrance line that morning.  The man's gear and demeanor mark him as a skilled warrior.  Not a man to waste others' time, he would wager.

"Sit, neighbors, and be welcome.  A proposition, you say?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 8, 2007)

As he sits, the half-elf motions to his companions, "I can only make proper introductions for myself and the young gentleman here as I have yet to learn the lady's name.  I am Iphithis and this is Alaric, alchemist and apprentice of an associate of mine.  My proposition may very well include head remedies, good centaur.  A group such as this is rarely seen outside of one place in this city...the Adventurer's Guild.  I would suspect that, however, the fifty gold pieces to enter said guild is a bit beyond your means at the moment.  There is, of course, the business of performing a preliminary mission for the guild to cover the fee, but who really wants to go chasing after a lost familiar or clear rats out of a tavern's basement...even if they are dire rats?  No, I have something better, courtesy of new member Alaric, here.  I need...well, the House of Lords needs, a group to perform a mission of great importance.  Since the Guild's usual groups are all out at the moment, that leaves no one to do the job...except you.  If Alaric claims you all as part of his group, then you won't have to pay your membership fee until you get back...and I suspect that there will plenty to cover any fees at that point.  I can't really divulge the details of the mission, however, until after you're committed to it...and not in such a public place, either.  So, what do you say?"


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 8, 2007)

Valen studies his companions quietly.  _This may be the means to continue the hunt.  But I do not know these people, capable as they may appear.  And if this half-elf is as knowledgeable as he seems, and he thinks so many are needed to accomplish this task...   _ 

"Well met, Iphithis, Alaric, and milady.  My name is Valen Sablewood.  I cannot speak for my companions, as we have just met, as well.  But I, for one, would be interested in hearing about this mission."   He then turns expectantly to look at the others.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 8, 2007)

Estelle looks up sourly from her mug and huffs, "Anything to get out of this city and its tasteless water!" She pushes her glass away and stands up, stretching her arms up high. Finishing with a yawn she grins at the three newcomers and courtseys, "My name is Estelle, and it's swell to meet you. Hey!" She points at Corath, "You were that woman we were following today, how fun is that?! Wow! Weird!" She stands there, smiling in an absentminded stupor.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 8, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Alaric looks down at the ring in his hand a bit suspiciously, then a grin flickers across his face and he puts the ring on his right ring-finger.
> 
> He whispers to Corath "Well, it looks like we just might have an adventure to set off on, soon.  If you're interested, that is.  I'm eager to leave this town behind for awhile, been here too long.  What do you say?"




"I have agreed to be your sword if need be.  I understand that wizards are not necessarily defenseless...just..." Corath's voice trails off as her eyes lose focus.  Her voice seems to echo slightly as if from afar, "Wizards are vulnerable."  She refocuses her attention on Alaric and the present.  She looks at him intently, as if weighing his worth.  "I would be very interested in helping you maintain your current good health," she concludes as they trail after Iphithis.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 8, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Estelle looks up sourly from her mug and huffs, "Anything to get out of this city and its tasteless water!" She pushes her glass away and stands up, stretching her arms up high. Finishing with a yawn she grins at the three newcomers and courtseys, "My name is Estelle, and it's swell to meet you. Hey!" She points at Corath, "You were that woman we were following today, how fun is that?! Wow! Weird!" She stands there, smiling in an absentminded stupor.





Ignoring the others, Corath cocks her head towards her left shoulder.  "You are the woman in shadow."  She looks over at Sir William.  "You are her companion.  I would know more of what you were trying to hide."  Responding to Iphithis' lack of knowledge of her, she responds, "I am Corath, guard to Alaric the Wizard.  I go where he goes."

OOC: Corath is noticeably unarmed, lightly armored, with few belongings.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 8, 2007)

When Corath responds to his whisper, Alaric nods and mutters "Uh, thanks."

After she introduces herself to the others, Alaric hesitates a moment, then adds "Well, greetings.  As you must well surmise, given that the lady has already introduced herself and there is no invisible chap standing beside Iphithis here, _I_ am Alaric, the alchemist.  And wizard."

With that, Alaric executes a few quick, unusual gestures with the fingers of his left hand, muttering a peculiar Elven lyric, accompanied by brief shimmering around the dwarf's remaining ale.  A thin coating of frost forms around the mug's rim, as the ale chills to a fine temperature.

_'I wonder how easily impressed these chaps are.'_ Alaric thinks to himself.

[sblock=DM]: Y'know DM, I mentioned Corath to Iphithis four posts up, when Alaric reminded Iphithis that he's been wanting to get out from under Entan's service.   _*ducks away from smiting hand of the DM*_

Oh, and of course, Alaric just cast one of his _Prestidigitations_ for the day.[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 8, 2007)

> "I am Corath, guard to Alaric the Wizard. I go where he goes."




"Guard?  Sooo..." Aohdan looks her over, making obvious glances at her hips where weapons would typically be scabbarded. "So you guard by throwing yourself in front of any arrows or sword thrusts meant for him?" he finishes in a tipsy slur.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 8, 2007)

Johen studied the new trio. _By the nymph sisters, I've met more people today than I do 
in a month in High Forest!_ he thought.

The proposition of Iphithis sounded interesting: the membership to the Guild could offer him 
a safe base to investigate his Master's murder. But a few elements were puzzling... 
_It sounds good, but... why us?? No one knows us here.. we're newcomers.. could he be 
hiding something? Is it some kind of tourist trap?? And is it legal? And.. this involvement with 
the House of Lords! That's serious stuff.. it may bring too much exposure on us._

He replied to the half-elf: "Hello. My name is Johen, may the Stars shine upon our encounter...
Err, Iphithis, your proposal is interesting. But I'd like to ask you a few questions if I may. 
The first one: we are newcomers in town.. you do not know us and we have no reputation 
in town.. so why are you approaching us for a mission that sounds that mportant??"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 8, 2007)

Iphithis makes a sweeping gesture to include the entire group, "Because random chance and coincidence are seldom so fortuitous.  What other reason could there be for a group such as this to have assembled on this day?"

OOC: For those you  who might be of a suspicious nature, roll a Sense Motive check.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 8, 2007)

[sblock=DM]: Y'know DM, I mentioned Corath to Iphithis four posts up, when Alaric reminded Iphithis that he's been wanting to get out from under Entan's service.   _*ducks away from smiting hand of the DM*_

[/sblock][/QUOTE]

OOC: Oops.  Chalk it up to Iphithis having a lot on his mind.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2007)

William Smiles back at Estelle, though takes the 'loving' look as drunkeness.  "Of coruse, M'lady, we'll get you some more tasty water later."
He nods to the newcomers as they join.  "I was wondering when you would make it over.  I recognize you from this morning, shortly after I awoke.  Her as well." He nods his head at Corath.  
Then, he adresses the entire table.
"It may seem strange to all of you, but the moment I laid eyes on each person at this table, I felt something.  A stirring within.  Great Tidings for the future.  Our coming together here for this purpose was not chance.  I believe that whatever this.. 'mission' is, we must see it through, and we shall all be closer to what we seek.  Even if we do not yet know ourselves what exactly we DO seek."

[sblock=ooc] Damn you guys post a lot while I'm offline. 
Also, reading back over some of my posts, Sir William appears to have developed a bit of a 'wise, prophetic' streak..[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Jun 8, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Iphithis makes a sweeping gesture to include the entire group, "Because random chance and coincidence are seldom so fortuitous.  What other reason could there be for a group such as this to have assembled on this day?"
> 
> OOC: For those you  who might be of a suspicious nature, roll a Sense Motive check.




Johen cannot help raising an eyebrow in surprise when he hears the half-elf's reason...

He turns around to check Valen's and the others' reaction...


[sblock=suspicious minds]I am of a suspicious nature!   sense motive (1d20+3=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 8, 2007)

Valen nods in agreement at Johen.  To a straightforward woodsman such as himself, all this talk of fortuitous coincidence and spiritual stirrings is somewhat odd.  But if this helps in his hunt for the truth...  


[SBLOCK=sense motive] 1d20+2=16   but if half elves count as humans for the purpose of favored enemy, it would be 18 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Amaury (Jun 8, 2007)

Seeing that Valen feels the same way, Johen says: "err, right.. well maybe that chance has got something to do with it.. err, what's the pay and who's paying?" surprising himself a bit with this down-to-earth questioning .


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 8, 2007)

Iphithis looks around a bit and whispers conspiratorially, "Well, I can't get into that just yet...at least not here."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 8, 2007)

Estelle points at Iphithis, "Well how do we know yer not just gonna take us to some back alley and kill us, huh? How about that, Mister?" She grins over at Johen, obviously teasing him. "Ah I'm playin', of course I'll go with ya, why not, you know? I'm good at stuff, all sorts of stuff. You need people who are good at stuff on secret missions for the lords," she finishes with another small curtsy.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 8, 2007)

Aohdan was also suspicious.
Sense Motive = 1d20-1=12
  How come people always have to prance around and not just come out and say things?  "I get it.  You've gone daft, haven't you?  That, or this is a con."  Aohdan scowled and started in on his meal and drink again, not taking his eyes off of the half elf.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 9, 2007)

OOC: Nevermind


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 9, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> "Guard?  Sooo..." Aohdan looks her over, making obvious glances at her hips where weapons would typically be scabbarded. "So you guard by throwing yourself in front of any arrows or sword thrusts meant for him?" he finishes in a tipsy slur.




Corath stiffens a bit at the centaur's obvious disdain for her capabilities, or seeming lack thereof.  Her hands twitch slightly at her sides, and she rubs her fingers across her palms.

"That would be inefficient and ignorant.  How could I continue guarding Alaric if I die?"  She looks at the centaur quizzically, her eyes narrowing.  She continues with sincere curiousity, "Is that how centaurs protect who or what is theirs to protect?"


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 9, 2007)

_This is why I prefer to hunt alone. Should this degenerate into a drunken brawl, this Iphithis may change his mind about hiring us.  _ 

"Peace, Aohdan.  Peace, lady Corath.  If this mission is so difficult as to require so many of us, I am sure all of our skills will be put to the test soon enough."   Valen then looks up at the half-elf.  "When and where can we hear about our task, neighbor?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 9, 2007)

_'I've hardly even taken a drink, haven't been awake very long, and already I think I'm beginning to develop a headache....'_ Alaric thinks to himself, pinching the bridge of his nose with his left hand for a moment and scowling.

"Gentleman, gentleman......  Could you drop the suspicion and rudeness a notch, if you would be so kind?  I am sure it is all well and good in whatever backwoods village you hail from, but do remember you are in *Azgund* now.  This is _civilized_ country.  If we were all a bunch of violent thugs don't you think the streets would be a lot emptier?  Keep your heads, good sirs.  Iphithis is a longstanding member of the Adventurer's Guild, and you would do well not to think ill of him just because he offers you all _a job_."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 9, 2007)

The ranger's eyes narrowed at the new-comer's speech.
_My countrymen's backwoods home was not a problem when they bled for Azgund during the Shadow War...  but further argument will only delay my hunt. _ 
He thus took a deep breath, and replied in a low but firm voice.  "Peace ....  Alaric.  Harsh words will not help this situation.  Let us all be calm, and hear what Iphithis has to say.  Once we know what he proposes, each man ...  and lady...  can decide whether to accept the task."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 10, 2007)

shadowmask said:
			
		

> Corath stiffens a bit at the centaur's obvious disdain for her capabilities, or seeming lack thereof.  Her hands twitch slightly at her sides, and she rubs her fingers across her palms.
> 
> "That would be inefficient and ignorant.  How could I continue guarding Alaric if I die?"  She looks at the centaur quizzically, her eyes narrowing.  She continues with sincere curiousity, "Is that how centaurs protect who or what is theirs to protect?"




Aohdan bellowed with laughter, despite his headache.  "Well, the lady-cat has claws, though I still do not see them!  Good turn-about lady Corath!"  He bowed, with a hand over his torso and a mischeivous grin on his face.
"Rest easy, sir Valen, 'twas not even intended as a slight towards lady Corath.  Merely an observation of her lack of armament combined with a jest.  Yet she turned it back on me in an admirably humorous way.  Bravo!"  Aohdans grin faded to a more neutral expression, and he addressed the rest of the table in general with a gesture.  "As for what Iphithis proposes, well, he has said he won't tell us until we accept.  Begging your pardon, sirs, but that sounds like a deal with a lot of potential for crookedness.  I would at least know a little more of what we are agreeing to before we agree to it!"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 10, 2007)

Iphithis assesses the situation and the exchanges a moment and seems to be choosing his words very carefully, "The importance of the task at hand does warrant a measure of discretion.  I can assure you that my motives are not harmful toward any of you in any way.  I can give you more details about the nature of the job away from prying ears, whether that be in one of the private meeting rooms of the Guild tavern, or somewhere else if you all would prefer."

OOC: Sense Motive check results - everyone's checks so far have not revealed any hidden motives or agendas.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 10, 2007)

Johen didn't like the tone of the mage Alaric describing them as little more than a bunch of 
backwards savages but Valen made a reply to which Johen thought it would be best not 
to add to considering the rather 'charged' atmosphere.

The half-elf still wouldn't say much and the equation still didn't add up in the young Tureni 
druid's mind. _Still don't understand why he would recruit a bunch like us for such an important 
mission.. doesn't make any sense.. maybe one of us interests him for some reason.. 
or he's really here to take our money... though he could probably choose wealthier victims.._
he thought.

He replies to the half-elf: "Well, you're not saying much.. but as far as I am concerned, 
I am happy to follow you to the Guild to discuss it further, however, until I know more 
about this work I will not commit myself to it.."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 10, 2007)

Irritated at Alarics remark, Aohdan pipes in "Johen is right, and I answer you the same.  Though if someone asks me for 50 gold again on the way back to the guild tavern, they will be tasting their own teeth." Aohdan crossed his arms and looked at Iphithis expectantly.  So far, from what he'd seen today, there was a lot less to be ashamed of in coming from a backwoods village than from the city.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2007)

Smiling easily, William leans forward and speaks in a soothing tone. "It would seem then that the best thing for us to do is to follow this gentleman to somewhere we can speak privately.  I doubt any of us are REALLY worried about being waylayed, are we?  After all, we outnumber him and ARE a rather.. unusually talented looking group.  If any of us find his proposal not be to their liking, they are of course free to leave, correct?"  He nods, and (assuming everyone is finished their meals/drinks) stands easily, offering his hand to Estelle to help her to her feet. "I for one look forward to the opportunity.  Where to, my good man?"


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 10, 2007)

Corath ignores the byplay, apparently unfazed.  "I know of a place that should be deserted at this time of day.  If you all are willing, we can go there.  The dance hall I spent the night at is quite busy in the late afternoon and early evening.  There is a back room where some of the dancers take private patrons which should not be in use now.  Shall we go there?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 10, 2007)

"Sir William has a point.  Lets go see what Iphithis has to say, then."  Aohdan concedes, and tension visibly loosens in his muscular frame.  "What say you, friend Muzdum?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 11, 2007)

Taking William's hand, Estelle stands uneasily. "Well, I dunno what Muzdum has to say, but I'm game for goin' to a dance hall! Long as I aint the one doin' the dancin'," she giggles and lurches for her mug of water, downing it in one gulp. After slamming it back to the table she exhales heavily and grins, her hair falling over her young face every which way.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2007)

William placed a hand on Estelle's shoulder to steady her... She didn't even seem to realize how much she was swaying.   He hoped she didn't fall, and that she didn't embarass herself in front of their prospective employer.  She needed to sleep when this was done.  Why would she drink so much?

All these thoughts ran through William's head in a single instant as he eyed her worriedly, before returning his gaze to the rest at the table expectantly, while keeping Estelle steady with one hand.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 11, 2007)

A fierce look overtakes Estelle's gentle features, transforming her into something a touch more carnal and feral. Her eyes flash malevolence as she snaps her head to William, slapping his arm away from her shoulder. "I'm fine!" She shouts in a quick, angry tone, "I don't need an aid to help me walk! I've been doing it for years on my own, thank you."

She turns to the half-elf and all hostility disappears in a flash. She smiles sweetly and innocently, making a tiny curtsy, "If it pleases you, good Sir, I am ready to hear your proposal. To serve the Guild and the House of Lords would be an honor above my station." After her formality ceases, she steps back to the comfort of William's presence and leans against his tall frame.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2007)

William's eyebrows raise in shock, and as she leans against him, he glances around a bit embarassed and confused.  No more alcohol for her...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 11, 2007)

Iphithis rises and addresses the group, "Well then, to Corath's dance hall it is then."  Turning to Corath, "Lead on."  He gives Estelle a penetrating look for a brief moment, long enough to make her wonder what it is that he sees.  His usual jovial demeaner returns as he comments, "Let's see if any of you would make good dancers."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 11, 2007)

Estelle claps her hands together once and grins widely, "Oh joy!" In her exuberance, she hardly notices Iphithis' gaze, nor anyone else's for that matter.

[sblock=OOC]She ordered three drinks, which at 4sp each leaves her with a bill of 1gp 2 sp. She did not eat anything, and couple that with her size (small) and a 10 constitution, and you come to the solution as to why she got so drunk so fast. Kids these days, I swear...   [/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Jun 11, 2007)

Johen stood up without too much trouble despite the fact that he had had more alcohol in the 
last hours than he had had in the last weeks. 

He was gathering his belongings when Estelle's scene attracted his attention: 
_This Estelle... she... _ he looked at her with a growing sense of unease. 
It wasn't the first time that he had noticed her sudden change of behaviour, but that look on 
her face, it was something more unsettling...

Johen was not too pleased with the idea of going to a dancehall. He had hoped he could get 
some idea of what the Guild could offer to then decide about the job. Nevertheless he said 
nothing wanting to learn more about the offer sooner than later.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 11, 2007)

Corath, after looking sharply at the young woman the others called Estelle, leads the group through the streets.  She weaves quickly and gracefully amongst the throngs in this area of the city.  Upon reaching the dancehall she stayed in the night before, she enters and approaches the bleary-eyed proprietor.  "We would like to use the back room for business purposes."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 11, 2007)

OOC: Moving forward slightly...

The proprietor peers, squinty-eyed at the group, then his eyes widen as he sees the Tureni men, then further upon spotting the dwarf, and then he finally appears to be fully awake upon seeing the centaur, "Uh...room five...you, uh, know where to go."

The main floor of the building is much like that of a tavern, except that there are no tables or chairs and a large stage like area dominates the center.  A bar fills the far corner and entire left hand wall.  The corridor leading into the "private rooms" opens up near the end of the bar.  

Upon entering the room, which features a low, long cushioned couch and a miniature, one person sized stage in front of it, Iphithis closes the door and looks around with an amused expression, and says to Corath, "So, this is where you spend your evenings, is it?  To each their own I suppose.  Now, on to business."

He sits on the raised platform that serves as the room's stage and addresses the group, "I'm sure at least a couple of you are conversant with recent history, but for those of you who aren't...  In 1136, the barony of Silver was established in the mountain border territories, with a Thayvian Adventurer's Guild member by the name of Aluan Velestri winning the lordship of the new land in that year's tournaments.  In the 1140 tournaments, Velestri inexplicably dropped out in the middle of the competitions and the lordship of Silver was won by Tareth, who renamed the land Silvergard.  Shortly there-after, the first stirrings of the Shadow War were felt as an orcish army overran Silvergard while Tareth was in the capitol.  About two years into the war, Tareth was revealed as the villain known as The Crimson Blade on the hearing floor of the House of Lords, where The Shadow Knight, The Silver Shadow, and their associates defeated him.  With the war raging full on and an orcish seige on the capitol, Silvergard was written off as a loss.  Now that the war is over, the House of Lords has been steadily rebuilding, and they are very much interested in finding out what's become of Silvergard.  There was a community of about five hundred souls up on that plateau...not to mention a potentially rich silver mine.  That's where you come in.  The Adventurer's Guild membership took a heavy hit during the war...we lost a lot of people.  We don't have a group ready and able to take the Silvergard mission, despite the fact that the House of Lords is offering a 5,000 gold piece payment.  If you accept, those of you who don't already have Guild memberships would get one on completion of the mission, plus access to the Guild stores as a full member prior to leaving.  You'd get normal Guild salvage rights, assuming there is anything to salvage, plus the 5,000 gold, to split evenly among you.  The mission has been deemed by those who deem such things to be a bit more than an initiate Guild group could handle, but I get the feeling you folks are up to the challenge.  There's every likelihood that there are still remnants of the orcish armies in the area...and possibly other things.  The reason for the need for discretion is that the general public looks to the Adventurer's Guild as a source of security and confidence...they don't know that the Guild was practically decimated during the war and is trying to rebuild its membership.  So...what do you say?"


----------



## Amaury (Jun 11, 2007)

Johen entered the private room and was surprised to see the one-person-dancing-stage. 
He wondered for himself: _why would one want to dance on his own and do it privately?? 
How strange. Their customs are certainly different from ours.._

He then sat rather apprehensively awaiting the explanations from the half-elf. 

Iphithis started to describe the mission and Johen listened with a serious face. Until. 
Until the 5000gp payment was announced, at which point, Johen's mouth opened up to form
an incredulous  'O'!! He could not believe it! _5000gp!! 5000gp!! By all the Oaks of High Forest! 
What a sum!_

When the half-elf finished, Johen stared at him. His surprised expression was gone and 
instead he looked bewildered. _The House is ready to offer 5000gp for a scouting mission??_ 
Again his paranoia took over. _5000gp to check on a remote village? Probably burnt to the 
ground?? Come on! Hire six horsemen, check it out and take the money for yourself !!_ 
he thought.

"Iphithis! I do not mean to be rude, but you are NOT telling us everything! Why? 
Why would the House pay 5000gp for a mere scouting mission? This doesn't make sense! 
This is too good to be true! Speak up!" says the young druid in a slightly offended tone.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 11, 2007)

Iphithis chuckles, "When speaking of the House of Lords, such an amount is trivial.  In terms of sheer monetary wealth, Azgund is far wealthier than any of the other human lands.  Turen, and please forgive the assessment if it sounds a bit harsh, is limited by the Druids in how far it can develop.  That's not necessarily a bad thing...there's a lot more nature in Turen then there is here.  And this is a bit more than a scouting mission.  It may involve rescue of the village, it may involve battling wayward orcs, it may involve investigating the where abouts of the villagers if it appears they took refuge elsewhere.  There is a great deal more involved here than just scouting."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 11, 2007)

Valen stands, a look of concentration on his face.  

"We will need maps of the area, if any are available.  Of particular interest will be what fortifications were there, as the orcs will doubtlessly use them.  Also, sources of water...  the orcs are likely to be guarding these as well.  If this is a plateau, we need to know how many routes there are, as if the ways of ascent are limited, the orcs may know some and not others.  Lastly, any information we have on the mine's layout, and any potential hazards - such as toxic gases - that we need to know about."   He looked thoughtfully at the ground for a few seconds.  "I am also surprised that we have no news in such a long time.  Have there truly been no refugees?  No one to tell the tale of the invasion, off what kind of occupying force we will face?"  

The ranger obviously felt comfortable, now that there was a tactical problem to address.  He again had the intensity the others observed at the city gates, when he first faced the wayward druid.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 12, 2007)

Iphithis puts up his hands in response to Valen, "Whoa, hold on a second.  All of that...well, as much as we have, will be made available to you.  First, I need to know that you're all in...or not."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 12, 2007)

Estelle takes a seat on the couch, slouching down low. She listens intently as the half-elf goes into the mission. At the mention of the payment, she sits up slowly.

"For those of us who might be unfamiliar with Silvergard, how far a travel is this? Will mounts be provided or are we to walk?" She absentmindedly bites on her lip, not really noticing. With a brief pause, and before her questions can be answered, she blurts out, "No matter what the answers, I'm in. It sounds like fun!"


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 12, 2007)

Aohdan had to stop himself from simply pointing at Valen and saying "Yeah!  What he said!".  For some reason, he wanted to know these things, and by his interest in them had to admit his interest in the mission to himself.  Although why he would be interested in the fate of a bunch of two-leggers, he couldn't immediately fathom.  Maybe it was just the gold.  But then again, maybe it was just that spending this brief time with them, they had grown on him.  Whatever the reason, he couldn't deny he was interested.  "I'll be damned, but I'm in.  But I want a mount too, if Estelle's getting one!" he said.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 12, 2007)

"I would wager that the value of re-opening the silver mine has something to do with the reward promised by the House of Lords, gentlemen.  While it is a substantial amount for any of us poor chaps, it is as nothing to what the lords and ladies spend on their own comforts." Alaric says, looking at the suspicious country bumpkins.

To Iphithis, he adds "You know of course that I won't refuse the offer."

(ooc: ....what would Aodhan even use for a mount?)


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 12, 2007)

> "Whoa, hold on a second. All of that...well, as much as we have, will be made available to you. First, I need to know that you're all in...or not."




Valen's fair complexion reddens slightly in embarrassment.  

"You are right, of course.  I believe it is obvious -- you have my sword."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2007)

Had William not allready made up his mind, the story would have made it for him.  "Of course you have my services, good sir."


----------



## Amaury (Jun 12, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Iphithis chuckles, "When speaking of the House of Lords, such an amount is trivial.  In terms of sheer monetary wealth, Azgund is far wealthier than any of the other human lands.  Turen, and please forgive the assessment if it sounds a bit harsh, is limited by the Druids in how far it can develop.  That's not necessarily a bad thing...there's a lot more nature in Turen then there is here.  And this is a bit more than a scouting mission.  It may involve rescue of the village, it may involve battling wayward orcs, it may involve investigating the where abouts of the villagers if it appears they took refuge elsewhere.  There is a great deal more involved here than just scouting."




_Limited by the Druids?? We live in harmony with Nature, not in a stinky crowded city!_ 
he thought. 

Johen thought for a while before taking his decision. Silvergard was not that close and the
mission itself could last a while. However, all of his newfound companions seemed ready to 
go. This adventure would provide him with financial security beyond his wildest dreams and 
also means to investigate the murder of his Master. Also, he knew he would feel much better
out in the wild than within the walls of this noisy city.

"I accept the mission. Highflyer and I will go to Silvergard. I will pray the Wind Spirits 
to help us succeed in this task. he said to the half-elf.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 14, 2007)

Corath becomes visibly interested upon mention of the Silver Shadow and the Shadow Knight.  She waits until Alaric has given his answer.  "As I said, I go where Alaric the Wizard goes." _I may now get the chance to learn more of my past.  The Silver Shadow and the Shadow Knight are linked to the Voice.  I must learn more._

Looking at the centaur in bemusement, Corath says, "Would you not be your own mount?  I do not believe that anything could carry you comfortably."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 14, 2007)

shadowmask said:
			
		

> Looking at the centaur in bemusement, Corath says, "Would you not be your own mount?  I do not believe that anything could carry you comfortably."




"Bwaaaahahahahahaha!" Aohdan laughed.  "You two-leggers are so stiff!  It's a joke, Corath!"  Aohdan guffawed a few moments before noticing no one else seemed to get it, so he stiffled further laughter and wiped a tear from the corner of his smiling eyes.  "Auughhhh..." he sighed, exaspirated.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 14, 2007)

Valen smiled at the exchange between the striking young woman and the centaur, then shook his head.  _I actually heard a joke from a CENTAUR...  truly an incredible day, this one..._  His blue eyes looked sideways at Estelle, and then he spoke, hiding his smile behind the ale jack.  "Actually, given their relative sizes, mayhap master Aohdan could BE lady Estelle's mount...  she looks quite slight...  perhaps save the guild a few coins that way."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 14, 2007)

Flashback: On the way to the dance hall, Muzdum caught sight of another dwarf.  Realizing that it was the only other dwarf he had seen since entering the city, he informed the group that he would catch up with them later as the search for his missing brother took precedence for him.

At the dance hall...

Iphithis stands gracefully, "Well then, welcome to the Guild.  You will all get your guild rings upon completing the mission, but, under Alaric's escort, you can enter the guild compound and make use of the merchants there, before you set out.  As for Valen's questions, a map can be procured from the Explorer's League.  Or, a guide can be provided.  A halfling guild member by the name of Tarkesi Tal was employed in Silvergard under Lord Velestri.  The only two ways that I know of for getting there are the path carved into the side of plateau by Lord Velestri, or climbing the bloody thing straight up.  Tarkesi will know more about all of that.  As for survivors, during the initial orc attack, The Shadow Knight and The Silver Shadow managed to rescue a few people from the Lord's Fortress, but were forced to retreat due to overwhelming numbers.  Tarkesi was one of those who made it out.  Beyond that, no, there has been no other word.  Any other questions?  Would you like to head to the guild compound now, or do you want to arrange to meet again tomorrow some time?"


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 14, 2007)

"I would favor going to the Guild Hall now.  Mayhap Tarkesi is there."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 14, 2007)

Estelle looks at Iphithis with a mixture of joy and curiosity, "You want us to wait for tomorrow? Or you'd expect us to?" She exhales in an over-exaggerated scoff, "Yeah right! I wanna go now, see what it's like on the inside, see what those comfy bunks look like!" She grins excitedly and clutches her hands together tightly, holding them in front of her chest.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 14, 2007)

"...It would be wise to speak with Tarkesi before we leave.  I agree with the others, let's head for the Guild's compound first.  I'll want to see if Tarkesi's around to answer any questions we have about Silvergard and the paths to get there." Alaric chimes in.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 14, 2007)

"Tarkesi?? Oh, I know him! I mean.. I've met him at the gates.. He's related to the halflings 
who were in the queue with me.. it was a bit odd.. they were waiting for him and he would not 
turn up... I had to send Highflyer my hawk to find him.. "  Johen says.

He then adds: "Let's go to the Guild now.. We need to meet Tarkesi beforehand.. 
His experience of the place and the war will be priceless.. We'll check what he has to say about
the routes so we can purchase proper equipment.. Which brings me to the topic of payment: 
we'll need some advance to cover our costs.." That last sentence was said without a hint 
of hesitation. For Johen it was obvious that they would be granted equipment or money to cover for it.

He gets up, ready to get to the Guild.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 14, 2007)

Iphithis chuckles when Johen's mentions an advance, "I've been trying to convince the Guild to demand advances from sponsors and employers for twenty years.  It still hasn't happened.  Azgundi society is based around end results.  If you can demonstrate an accomplishment, then you are rewarded, not before.  Unfortunately, that extends to the Guild as well.  The House of Lords has come to rely on the Guild to get dangerous tasks done.  Any "advance" would be seen as a loan and those are severely looked down on here.  A debt indicates that you are placing yourself in a position of inferiority to the person you owe the debt to.  That particular game is one I have no desire to play, nor does the Guild at large.  Leave that to the Lords and their power mongering."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 15, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Valen smiled at the exchange between the striking young woman and the centaur, then shook his head.  _I actually heard a joke from a CENTAUR...  truly an incredible day, this one..._  His blue eyes looked sideways at Estelle, and then he spoke, hiding his smile behind the ale jack.  "Actually, given their relative sizes, mayhap master Aohdan could BE lady Estelle's mount...  she looks quite slight...  perhaps save the guild a few coins that way."




Aohdan's nostrils flared with a sharp intake of breath at Valen's words.  "I AM NOT..." he began indignantly, then visibly calmed himself.  "Master Valen, I realize you are not familiar with my people, and meant nothing by it, but we are _not_ to be ridden or hitched to a plow like dray animals.  It is a highly offensive idea to us.  We as thinking beings should have no more a desire to ride on the back of a centaur than to ride on the back of a halfling, despite size or capability."  He paused a few moments, then addressed Iphithis "Yes, good sir, lets head to the guild.  It seems I'll be needing the services of a smith after all in Muzdum's absense."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 15, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Aohdan's nostrils flared with a sharp intake of breath at Valen's words.  "I AM NOT..." he began indignantly, then visibly calmed himself.  "Master Valen, I realize you are not familiar with my people, and meant nothing by it, but we are _not_ to be ridden or hitched to a plow like dray animals.  It is a highly offensive idea to us.  We as thinking beings should have no more a desire to ride on the back of a centaur than to ride on the back of a halfling, despite size or capability."





"Peace, Master Aohdan!"   Valen spoke placatingly, with a sincere smile.  "Of course I meant no disrespect, I merely jested, as you were jesting a moment ago.  But you are right in that I am not familiar with your people.  Perhaps during our travels you can enlighten me, as I know little but legends about your kind."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 15, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> "Peace, Master Aohdan!"   Valen spoke placatingly, with a sincere smile.  "Of course I meant no disrespect, I merely jested, as you were jesting a moment ago.  But you are right in that I am not familiar with your people.  Perhaps during our travels you can enlighten me, as I know little but legends about your kind."




"Well!  You should know, sir Valen, that my people when provoked can shoot fire out our eyes and lightning out our rears!  You'd do well to make sure that dosn't happen!" Aohdan quipped back to show there was no harm done.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 15, 2007)

Estelle cautiously sticks out her hand and pokes at Aohdan a couple times, hoping and fearful for any provocation she might produce. When he turns to address her, she blushes slightly and giggles, "I just wanted to see it happen, that's all!" Slowly she starts to slink toward the door.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 15, 2007)

The response of Iphithis surprised Johen and in particular the social and economic aspects to
lending. He looked at his companions whose lack of reaction invited him not to reply to the 
half-elf.

The exchanges between the centaur and the ranger and yet another provocation from Estelle
made Johen laugh. exhaustion and alcohol helping, he laughed for quite a bit and his shoulders 
were shaking. Their movement made Highflyer a bit jumpy. Johen calmed down then stroke his 
beard thoughtfully _pff... that was funny! a good bunch, these guys.. actually it's been a while 
since I laughed like that.._

He followed the others to the Guild.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 18, 2007)

OOC: Back to the game.    

At the Adventurer's Guild compound...

After a brief absence while the group stocked up on some supplies, Iphithis returns with two halflings in tow.  One Johen recognizes as Tarkesi.  The other is a young female halfling, obviously a relative of Tarkesi.  Iphithis motions down to the two halflings, "This is Tarkesi Tal, and his niece, Norali Tal.  Tark here is an expert on Silvergard."

Tarkesi looks up at Iphithis sardonically, "I wouldn't say 'expert'.  More like 'former resident' but still, I'm one of the few people around who knows anything about it at all.  Like helping to steal the Silver Arrow...twice.  Ah, that was great fun, let me tell you.  There I was, minstrel and small time spy for Lord Velestri, when all of a sudden this fl..."  

Ipithis looks at him, alarmed, "Maybe we should save that story for another time, Tark."  "Oh, yes, of course, silly me.  Um, yes, well...ah, any questions?"

Norali, somewhat shyly, says, "Uncle Tark, were you going to tell them about me?"  "Oh, right.  My niece is a healer and I've told her just about everything I know, so she can act as a guide as well."  Tarkesi looks somewhat sheepish, especially with another glare from Iphithis.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 18, 2007)

OOC: Sorry for the delay in my posting, I wasn't able to even touch the pc in these two weaks. That's because a family helath problem and lot's of work and "burocratic issues" to attend. I'll be posting again soon, see you around!


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 18, 2007)

Valen offers his hand to the halfling.  "Well met, both of you.  I do have several questions.  The first is, what is the situation there?  Are orcs entrenched there?  Do they have fortifications?  Also, do you know if the entrance is guarded?"      The ranger spoke softly, then paused.  A few questions at a time would be best, he knew.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 18, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry for the delay in my posting, I wasn't able to even touch the pc in these two weaks. That's because a family helath problem and lot's of work and "burocratic issues" to attend. I'll be posting again soon, see you around!




OOC: I moved Muzdum "offscreen" while you were gone.  Please give us some kind of notification of any absences next time.

Muzdum...

Having excused himself from the group to pursue a dwarf he had spotted in the street on the way to the dance hall, Muzdum finds himself frustrated upon discovering that the dwarf is a hill dwarf with no knowledge of his brother.  He spots the others on their way back to the Adventurer's Guild compound and is able to catch up with them.

OOC: Please read through previous posts to get current with what's happened recently.  Please let me know in the OOC thread if Muzdum intends to buy anything at the Guild.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 19, 2007)

Aohdan took to both front knees in a gracefull bow to the two halflings and smiled at them.  "I for one am glad you'll be coming, miss Tal." he said.  "It sounds like we're about to get to the good part..." he trailed off.  He then regained his legs and focused his attention on Iphithis's response to Valen's questions.

OOC: Oops.  I knew that.  For some reason thought Tarkesi was the _last_ name.  Corrected.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Aohdan took to both front knees in a gracefull bow to the two halflings and smiled at them.  "I for one am glad you'll be coming, miss Tarkesi." he said.  "It sounds like we're about to get to the good part..." he trailed off.  He then regained his legs and focused his attention on Iphithis's response to Valen's questions.




OOC: Not sure if I mentioned this, but Tarkesi is male.  Norali is female.  Tarkesi isn't going with you, Norali is.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 19, 2007)

Alaric just waits quietly for the others' questions to be answered, not going to be rude and interrupt.  He bows slightly to the Tals, though.


_(ooc: Just don't want to interrupt, since questions have already been asked)_


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 19, 2007)

Estelle stands back patiently and smiles. She is not really sure what is going on or what is being said, but she has always found the smaller halflings to be amusing. So far this has been a very strange day and it is just past halfway.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 19, 2007)

Both halflings look up at the centaur in something of a melding of fear and awe.  Tarkesi takes a moment to compose himself before addressing Valen's questions, "The last time I saw Silvergard was on our way out.  The orcs had breached the walls of the keep...I don't know what they did to the village.  If they stayed, I'd imagine they'd have set up some kind of basic defenses...but they are orcs, so I don't imagine they'd be very good defenses."  Norali stays quiet, listening attentively to her uncle, occassionally glancing at the group for reactions.  Iphithis appears somewhat bored.

OOC: Anyone of a suspicious nature, please make a Sense Motive check.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 19, 2007)

Valen's ponders the halfling's words.  He did not know much about orcs, but underestimating an enemy seemed foolish to the young ranger.  "Do you have, or did you hear any estimate of their numbers?  Also, are there any ways of accessing the plateau other than the main road?  What route did you use to escape?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 20, 2007)

At Valen's last question, Iphithis looks sharply at Tarkesi.  Tarkesi clears his throat, "Ahem, yes, well, you know...magic, of course.  As for getting to the plateau...um...climb the cliff I suppose.  There was a whole mess of orcs that came out of the mountains and overran Vedlund before being turned back during the seige on the capitol.  A couple of thousand I believe.  I don't know if they all came through Silvergard and went back that way or not."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 20, 2007)

Aohdan noticed Iphithis's sudden movement and observed his expression for a moment.  'Something's not right...' he thought to himself.  While he pondered Iphithis' reaction, a brilliant pinpoint of light appeared upon Iphithis' forehead, accompanied by a severe pain in Aohdan's head.  His eyes rolled back in thier sockets and he staggered backwards, his suddenly ungracefull hind legs kicking over a chair while seeking secure footing.  Finally, Aohdan's front and rear legs folded up abruptly and he sat on the floor, holding his head.

OOC: The other characters do not see the light, BTW.

Sense Motive (1d20-1=12)


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 20, 2007)

Valen's eyes narrowed at Iphitis's reaction, and Tarkesi's stammering.  _A couple of thousands! Climb the cliff!  Are the rest of these folk skilled at mountaineering? _  Before he could verbalize his questions he saw the normally graceful centaur stumble, and sprang to Aohdan's side.  "Are you ill, neighbor?"   He then turned to Norali.  "Can you help him, milady?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 20, 2007)

"How difficult is it to reach the top of the cliff?  Is it possible with a mule or otherwise without actually having to climb by hand?  I'm not exactly practiced in mountaineering..." Alaric says, just before Aodhan's sudden collapse.  The mage is startled, instinctively starting to reach towards the centaur, then stops himself.  He's kind of lacking in muscle and doesn't even know what's wrong, so Alaric pulls back his hand, looking about for a moment.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 20, 2007)

Aohdan groaned.  "My head...  once injured..." he struggled to reassure his companions amidst the agony.  "It will pass..."  Aohdan rubbed the scar, hard, while he cradled his head in the other hand.  After several moments like this and the pain began to recede, he spoke again in terse common.  "I do not wish to interrupt this meeting any further.  Please continue, and thank you for your concern."  He looked up at Valen and gave him a grateful nod.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Cut Scene: A flash of memory...*

OOC: Yttermayn...remember how I said I may muck with Aohdan's background slightly...

OOC: The following is a cut scene for everyone but Aohdan.  For Aohdan, this is what passes through his mind during the brief flash of pain...

8th month, 1141, just outside the city of Azgund

The sky was shadowed, unnaturally so, and it had the armies jittery.  The Tureni foot soldiers, superstitious folk, were ill at ease.  The presence of the elves helped to calm their nerves some, but the giants...the druid among them assured them that they were creatures of nature, but some of the soldiers had their doubts.  A young centaur, hidden in a copse of trees, his curiosity having gotten the better of him, watched as a small group of Tureni soldiers approached a handful of the giant creatures known as ogres.  The lead ogre glared at the humans, "What you want, little man?"  The ogres were barely held in check by the one among them known as Urga.  And Urga, along with the commander of the Eldritch Knights and the leader of the elven army, was in the capitol, speaking with the House of Lords.  The Tureni soldiers wavered for a moment, but the leader of the group puffed out his chest and stood tall, refusing to be intimidated by the brutes, "We overheard what that white skinned giant said about you.  How you're nothing but grunts and runts.  That you don't deserve to even be called giants."  The ogres bristled, several of them brandishing clubs.  The biggest one, nearly four feet taller than the tall human who stood before him, stepped up to the man, puffed his own chest out, and glared down at him, "Who runt now, little man?"

The young centaur thought a fight might break out.  He wondered if he should tell his parents.  They had come with the elves, his father wanting to help fight in the war.  As this passed through his mind, a strange light appeard in the sky, streaking across it like a bolt of lightning.  It passed so quickly that he doubted anyone else had seen it.  A small portion of the light broke off and veered toward the clearing where the ogres and the humans argued.  Both groups looked up as the light hovered above them for a moment.  Fear gripped both groups, and each looked as if they might bolt into the surrounding woods.  The light descended upon them, swirled about them, lifting them from the ground.  As the centaur watched, each ogre seemed to merge with one of the humans, creating a new being that melded aspects of both.  As they descended to the ground, the new beings looked about in confusion for a moment, then the leader, a melding of the Tureni leader and the big ogre, let out a bellow and stomped his foot on the ground.  The ground shook where his foot landed.  The others followed and the entire clearing shook as if from an earthquake.  The centaur lost his footing and fell, dashing his head against a large rock.  As he lost consciousness, a small light, like the one in the clearing hovered over him.  The last thing he saw was the light streaking at him.

When he awoke, he did not remember the incident in the clearing...but time had passed.  The armies were gone.  His parents were gone.  And his head hurt.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 20, 2007)

Norali looks at the centaur, then answers Valen's question, "I don't think he is still injured.  Whatever ails him, it is not the injury.  That is healed, many years healed I would say."

Tarkesi, startled by Aohdan's near collapse, stands and seems about to say something, apparently thinks better of it, and sits again, a puzzled look on his face. 

Iphithis watches Aohdan intently for a moment, "I could fetch a more experienced healer if you like.  No offense Norali, but his ailment seems to be more than mere injury."


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 21, 2007)

Corath watches the centaur's collapse and recovery dispassionately.  _I am no healer; I cannot help him.  Better to let the others do something._

After Aohdan regains his composure, Corath asks Tarkesi.  "What do you know of a Thayvian Enchanter fighting the Shadow Knight and the Silver Shadow?"  She watches his and Iphithis' reaction carefully.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 21, 2007)

Estelle still seems to be a little out of it, as her head rotates side to side in order to catch all the action. Listening intently, or at least appearing to do so, she nods when it seems appropriate, offers a few subtle "Mmm Hmm" and "Oh Yeahs" at other times. When the centaur goes down, she looks completely bewildered, her eyes betraying a thoroughly confused stare.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 21, 2007)

Aohdan struggled back to his feet as the old memories, freshly resurfaced, were processed by his overwrought mind.  He stared at Iphithis accusingly a moment.  "You..." he started No, not you.  Sorry.  I'm a bit confused."


----------



## Amaury (Jun 21, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> OOC: Anyone of a suspicious nature, please make a Sense Motive check.



OOC: yes? are you calling me??   
Sense Motive (1d20+3=13)



Johen saluted both halflings and listened to the discussion initially. That they could be 
confronted to some of the 2000 orcs wasn't really reassuring. And he still didn't like this 
whole mission that lacked a bit of definition. However, he had agreed and he would go, but 
they needed to know a little bit more. 

Then the centaur collapsed to everyone's surprise. Iphithis was right, it wasn't an external 
injury, more like a shock of some sort. Satisfied that Aohdan was feeling better, Johen asked 
in turn: "We are told that there are two paths to get to the plateau... 
Could you describe them and the duration of the journey? That will help us decide what route
to choose and buy appropriate equipment or mounts.. 

Nature doesn't always provide for the unprepared.."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 21, 2007)

Iphithis' head whips around, his usual non-chalant demeanor replaced by a cold intensity as he looks at Corath, "What do you know about that?"

Tarkesi watches Iphithis reaction and says something in a language none of the group understands (OOC: William can make a Knowledge (Religion) check to try and identify the language).  Iphithis visibly calms, considering Tarkesi's words, "I apologize for my outburst, Corath.  I will take my leave.  I'm not really needed here anymore and there are other things I must attend to."  With that, he exits the room somewhat hastily.

Tarkesi watches him go, then turns to Johen, "The path Lord Velestri had carved out of the cliff face took about a week or so to traverse as it kind of winded around and back on itself.  Climbing the thing, if you're a decent climber, could only take a day, maybe two.  There is a possible third route," his voice hushes to a near whisper, "Lord Velestri also planned out and started excavating a series of secret tunnels through the cliff that led straight into his keep.  Most of them weren't finished by the time he...uh..stepped down, as it were.  But I'm pretty sure there was at least one that you could use.  That one will actually take you to a large cavern with...well, it would pretty much be an empty cavern now with a huge opening right onto the plateau, big enough for a dragon to fly into really...the cave entrance I mean, not the secret tunnel.  You...um...you probably shouldn't mention that I told you any of this, by the by."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 21, 2007)

Estelle takes a deep breath and gulps, looking intently at the halflings, "There aren't going to _be_ dragons, are there?"


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 21, 2007)

Corath looked between Iphithis' exit and Alaric.  _He knows more than he is admitting.  I need to know the identity of the Voice.  Yet, Alaric needs my protection._  She edged toward the door.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 21, 2007)

Noticing the look and movement, Alaric quietly asks Corath "What's wrong?  Don't worry about Iphithis, he's probably just upset about something.  I don't know what, but we'll probably see him again before we leave.  Well, perhaps, anyway."


----------



## Amaury (Jun 21, 2007)

Iphithis's reaction surprises Johen. _what's going on?? why is he upset? what did she talk about? 
Some Thayvian Mage? And what languague are they now talking in?? I don't like this!_

Johen then listens to the halfling's response.. 


			
				crazypixie said:
			
		

> There is a possible third route," his voice hushes to a near whisper, "Lord Velestri also planned out and started excavating a series of secret tunnels through the cliff that led straight into his keep.  Most of them weren't finished by the time he...uh..stepped down, as it were.  But I'm pretty sure there was at least one that you could use.  That one will actually take you to a large cavern with...well, it would pretty much be an empty cavern now with a huge opening right onto the plateau, big enough for a dragon to fly into really...the cave entrance I mean, not the secret tunnel.  You...um...you probably shouldn't mention that I told you any of this, by the by."



"Though I for one would much prefer to travel under the open sky, this third route 
may prove to be an excellent choice.. We would escape the attention of the orcs' sentries 
on the other routes and get immediately into the keep! What do you think??" he asks 
his companions.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 21, 2007)

Tarkesi chuckles a little at Estelle, "Oh, no, no, no, of course not.  I just meant that the cavern opening could fit something the size of a dragon.  You know like a...uh...well, nevermind."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 22, 2007)

Aohdan looked to be feeling better, enough so that he was able to rejoin the conversation.  "Uh, yeah.  I'm not really thrilled at the undergroung idea, but I don't really see a better tactical alternative." he said unhelpfully.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 23, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Noticing the look and movement, Alaric quietly asks Corath "What's wrong?  Don't worry about Iphithis, he's probably just upset about something.  I don't know what, but we'll probably see him again before we leave.  Well, perhaps, anyway."




Corath looks in the direction Iphithis left.  _Alaric knows Iphithis.  Perhaps I can learn more from Alaric._  She turns her attention toward Alaric.  "Of course."  

Her gaze shifts to the halfling known as Tarkesi.  _He sounds familiar, too.  He is also a link to the half-elf.  I can stay with this group and still find the Voice._  She confidently settles herself to listen to the conversation, offering no input to what's been said so far.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 24, 2007)

Assuming the rest of his companions agree with the tunnel route, Johen asks Tarkesi: 
"Well.. it looks like your tunnel route is our prefered option.. how long will it take us 
to get there and do we need climbing equipment?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2007)

Throughout it all, William just kind of stood there, his head swimming a little.. it had been a while since he'd drank, and it seemed to be bothering him.  That language, though.. something about it nagged at him... (Know: Religion 13)


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 24, 2007)

Valen knows something important just passed between Corath and Iphitis, but he does not think it is germane to the mission.  "Master Tarkesi...  I am assuming one of you can guide us to, or point out on a map, the location of this tunnel.  But... is it guarded?  Do you know if Lord Velestri left any wards?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 27, 2007)

After mulling it over in his thoughts a bit, William realizes that Iphithis and Tarkesi were speaking in Celestial a moment ago.

Tarkesi continues in his conspiratorial whisper, "Climbing gear..hmm...I don't know.  Maybe.  The tunnel was done as far as the excavation and being able to get in and out goes...but finished as in easy to get through...that I'm not so sure of.  Norali will be able to guide you there.  As I said, it was really rough last I knew so I don't think any wards or traps or anything like that were put in...at least not during Velestri's time.  If there's anything there, it was put in after we evacuated."

Tarkesi stands and straightens out his shirt a bit, saying to Norali, "You'll be allright with this bunch?"

The younger halfling replies quietly, "Yes, uncle."

"Good, because I must be off.  I must see what sort of chaos has ensued with Miraki trying to stuff two dozen Tals into my little house.  Any last minute questions before I go?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 27, 2007)

"Hm.  Any of you got a rope, grappling hook, and some spikes or anything like that?  I can't climb very well at all, and I can't really afford a slew of climbing gear myself.  I suppose this tunnel's our best bet.  Tarkesi, thanks for the information." Alaric responds.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 27, 2007)

Valen bowed his head in thought.  At least one thousand orcs.  A secret, hastily built secret tunnel.  No wonder they sought professionals for this mission.  "Only one thing, neighbor.  Do we have access to a map of the barony, and if possible, of the mines?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 28, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> "Hm.  Any of you got a rope, grappling hook, and some spikes or anything like that?  I can't climb very well at all, and I can't really afford a slew of climbing gear myself.  I suppose this tunnel's our best bet.  Tarkesi, thanks for the information." Alaric responds.




OOC Edit: Disregard


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 28, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> "Hm.  Any of you got a rope, grappling hook, and some spikes or anything like that?  I can't climb very well at all, and I can't really afford a slew of climbing gear myself.  I suppose this tunnel's our best bet.  Tarkesi, thanks for the information." Alaric responds.




Corath answers, "I have a hook and rope that can be used."  She waits for Tarkesi's response to the map question.

OOC: crazypixie's post that wasn't.  Sorry, brain-fried.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 28, 2007)

Aohdan asked of Tarkesi: "I can manage a little climbing, but I'm just not built for it, any more than two leggers are built for running.  Would there be any thing helpful for this problem at the guild?"


----------



## Amaury (Jun 29, 2007)

"We'll have to hope that there will be little climbing else we would have to retreat because of Aohdan.. Tarkesi, thank you for this information. One last question: what about the Keep itself? Is there anything you culd reveal?" asks Johen.

After the halfling's answer Johen thanks him and says: "Farewell, may the Wind Spirits accompany you and the rest of your family. My regards to Miraki.."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 29, 2007)

Picking at her blouse, she notes a curled up piece of fuzz sticking onto the rough-spun surface. Delicately Estelle captures it between finger and thumb and blows it like a daffodil. _So many questions, I'm sure they're important, but I'm getting ancy. I want to just get this underway._ She looks into the eyes of each of her new companions, watching as they listen intently and get lost in their own thoughts.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2007)

William seems to be paying about as much attention to Estelle as to the information, though he is of course taking it all in.  He too wishes to get underway.  
'There is Questing to be done!' He thinks to himself, then 'And what a beauty will I be travelling with.'
At that point he sees Estelle looking around, and as her eyes meet his, he abruptly and somewhat embarrasedly snaps his head back to look at Tarkesi as the halfling finishes answering the previous question.  "Aside from that, nobody seems to have any more questiosn to keep you here with.  Thank you, kind sir, we will do you much honour."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 30, 2007)

When William's head snaps back after their little eye-love, Estelle grins wickedly. _Sure, maybe he likes me *now* but wait until he sees me with mud all over my face after a hard day's work at farm, or waking up in a wet ditch after a rainy night of sleep_. She tilts her head to the side and bites her lower lip, lost in reminiscing.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 30, 2007)

Ahhh, well. Aohdan conceded.  "I guess there's no point worrying too much about it yet.  Iphithis chose us, myself included, for this mission.  If he didn't think I could manage it up to Silverguard, he wouldn't have included me.  I see no further point in staying here.  Let us get underway."


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 30, 2007)

_Mortals require sustenance._ "You have everything you require, then?  Are we leaving now?"  Corath looks at the others expectantly.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 4, 2007)

Tarkesi answers, "Norali has a map I procured for her from the Explorer's League.  The map predates the building of the village and the keep though...it's just a survey map of the plateau and the caves where the mines were starting to be delved.  The keep was mostly finished...Lord Velestri left a lot of room between rooms and walls for secret passages, but those never got finished for the most part, except for one tunnel leading to the proverbial dragon cave."

Tarkesi gives Norali a big, for a halfling, hug and offers a bow to the group.  As he turns to go, William notices Tarkesi winking at him again.  Tarkesi pauses at the door, "Farewell friends and good luck!"  And out he goes.

OOC: Please finalize any supplies you may need and post what, if anything, is being carried by the mule in the OOC thread.  Next week I'll be picking things up as the party is leaving the city.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 5, 2007)

Johen looks at the halfling as he leaves the group. This mission is still shrouded in mystery for the young druid. But at least they seem to have found a safer passage.

"Right! Let's see what supplies we can acquire from this Guild!" he says to the group before venturing to the shop... He discusses with his companions what is needed and makes his purchases.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 5, 2007)

The ranger shoulders his light pack, then turns to the others.  "I am ready."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 5, 2007)

Putting her hands on each of her hips, she feels the reassuring sharpness of her daggers. Smiling wryly, she looks around at the group, "I am ready too. Let's hope the weather will be nice on our trip."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 5, 2007)

"Well, buy whatever supplies you need, and I'll accompany you around the Adventurer's Guild compound.  Once that's done, you can wait for me near the city gates.  I have enough supplies in my pack already, but I need to visit a few folks briefly before I leave.  So, once you're done in the compound, I'll meet you at the gates in about an hour." Alaric says, pointing at a marked sundial in the plaza.


Once everyone's done buying goods in the compound, Alaric heads over to pick up and deliver components to Master Entan, informing the old wizard that he's about to leave town on a trip for the Guild, and probably won't be back for several weeks or a few months for all he knows.  Then Alaric says farewell to the few other apprentices and goes to visit his great-uncle Lamont for a bit, and finally the young mage returns to the plaza by Azgund's gates, ready to leave.


----------



## shadowmask (Jul 5, 2007)

Upon Alaric saying he was going to say his goodbyes, Corath tells the group at large, "I will meet you at the gates." She quickly takes her leave, finding her usual spot at the gate. She patiently waits the hour, keeping a lookout for Alaric. When she sees him approaching, she rejoins him.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 6, 2007)

Aohdan waited out the time by taking a little nap near any of the others who promise to wake him up when everyone's ready.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 6, 2007)

Johen is quite impressed with the gear available at the Guild's shop. He finds tools and items that he had never seen before. However he remains cautious and spends little.

Then the  group discusses for quite a while about acquiring a mule. In the end they decide to buy it and Johen finds himself leading the animal out of the Guild's compound. He makes his way with the others to the City Gate to meet Alaric.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 7, 2007)

At the sight of Johen leading the mule toward the gate, Estelle perks up and stands on her tip-toes to get a better look. "We got a pony! I am so excited - Oh. It's a mule. Fun." She slumps her shoulders and has a silly smirk on her face.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 8, 2007)

Aohdan patiently followed the group to meet with Alaric.  His calm demeanor belied his impatience to get underway, however.  While walking, he focused on the sensations coming from his feet striking the cobblestones.  'I guess those shoes will have to do for a while longer.' he thought.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 9, 2007)

After briefly visiting his relatives, teacher, and fellow apprentices, Alaric returns to the gate of Azgund, walking a bit slowly with his backpack of junk and supplies weighing him down as usual.  "Hello again, all.  Apologies for the wait, but I couldn't just up and leave town without letting my friends, relatives, and Master Entan know that I was leaving.  I'm ready now if you are."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 11, 2007)

Before Leaving the City...

Alaric

Upon entering Entan's modest home, Alaric sees the old wizard in his usual spot, stooped over his desk poring over yet another old tome.  Without looking up he says, "Off on a grand adventure at the behest of the grand fool, Iphithis, are we?  You know, the last time Iphithis inpsired one of my apprentices to adventure, the poor lad never returned.  Be wary.  Iphithis and I haven't seen eye to eye for a number of years.  He has secrets that may very well prove dangerous for you and whoever else he managed to coerce into whatever mess you're heading into.  Try not to get killed."

Corath

On her way to the north gate, Tarkesi's voice comes at her from an alley, "Psst, hey!"  Upon her approach, he looks around furtively then whispers, "There's not much time.  The battle you mentioned...between that red wizard and the Silver Shadow and the Shadow Knight.  My uncle Jolly was there.  He can tell you more.  That's all I have time for.  Go!  And good luck."  The name Jolly...Jolithri Tal...is familiar...

Leaving the City...

The North Road winds through grassy and lightly wooded hills as it heads north toward Vedlund.  Alaric's Guild Ring allows the group to pass the Rock River bridge without paying the usual bridge toll.  During their first day of travel, the group notes several things.  First, when the group stops to eat, the others notice that Corath does not partake.  Second, Norali is quiet, walking behind the group.  Third, there are few other travelers on the road.  After the Rock River bridge, the land begins to flatten out, with farmsteads on either side of the road.  Cattle, sheep, and horses graze behind flimsy wooden fences.  A sheep dog barks at the group as they pass by.  As the end of the day nears, the group finds themselves still on the road, with farm and grazing lands still fenced off to either side.  A fairly large farm stead house stands on a minor rise just ahead.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 11, 2007)

Valen studies the farmhouse as they approach.  

[sblock=Spot Check]18 [/sblock]

"Alaric and Norali.  Do either of you know of a nearby inn?  If not, perhaps we could ask for at least a hayloft to spend the night here. "


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 11, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Valen studies the farmhouse as they approach.
> 
> [sblock=Spot Check]18 [/sbock]
> 
> "Alaric and Norali.  Do either of you know of a nearby inn?  If not, perhaps we could ask for at least a hayloft to spend the night here. "




OOC: Spot Check result...

The farm house is a two story near-mansion, apparently the home of a wealthy land owner.  The perimeter of the fence that Valen sees seems to indicate that the house's owner also controls several acres of land, including the sheep pens that contain the barking dog.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 11, 2007)

"Hmmm.  Nah, we should probably keep moving an' just camp outside when it gets too dark t' continue.  I'll conjure up some light t' see by when we need t' gather firewood, but it won't last very long.  I'd rather not impose on any of the landowners around here.  'Should be an inn some ways further down the road, but I don't think we'll reach it 'till tomorrow or somethin', considerin' we're on foot." Alaric responds.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 12, 2007)

Aohdan was _very_ glad to get out of the city.  He had not realized just how oppressive it had been, with all it's smells, closed spaces, and bustle.  Alarics comment about being on foot made him snort and grin.  Aohdan had been holding back the urge to trot all day, but instead held to the two leggers pace.  He didn't complain though.  He was well aware that they may have to be patient with _his_ mobility when the time for climbing came.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 12, 2007)

Having a bit of a headache, Estelle watched the first few hours of walking pass by in a blur. Slowly the realization of familiar landmarks started to dawn on her. This was the way she came into town those few weeks past. Her small settlement lay only a few days more journey and the unease of possibly walking through began to grow. During their first stop she managed to eat in silence, sitting by herself in contemplation.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 12, 2007)

Valen nodded non-commitally at Alaric's words, but inside, he was glad.  He agreed that the less people they talked to on their way, the better.  He was pleasantly surprised that the city dweller was eager to camp outside.


----------



## shadowmask (Jul 13, 2007)

Corath spends her day in quiet contemplation of Tarkesi's words, although she seems to have as much trouble as Aohdan in keeping pace with the others instead of moving ahead.

Just as the homestead passes out of sight behind the group, Corath approaches Alaric.  "What do you know of Jolithri Tal?  I was told he had a connection to the Shadow Knight and the Silver Shadow."  She cocks her head to the side, much as a bird eyeing a shiny object of keen interest.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 13, 2007)

Johen enjoyed the sudden space available to them, the fresh air and he immediately let Highflyer off to see him flap his wings vigorously and take his flight. The city experience had been a rich one, but he was glad to be out of that crowded and noisy place. 

He walked happily, leading the mule. He noticed that the halfling was a bit quiet and offering her some water he asked: "Are you sad?? Missing the city or your family already??"

Later as the group discusses the option of staying out for the night, he obviously supports that option.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 14, 2007)

"Hm?  Oh, I don't know.  Not sure I've heard of that fellow before....." Alaric responds, thinking.

When the group starts to set up camp, it is perhaps a bit surprising that Alaric actually looks to at least _kind of_ know what he's doing, when he helps pick and set up the temporary campsite.

[sblock=ooc]Alaric's Knowledge (local - Azgund) check to see if he recognizes the person Corath mentioned: 14
Knowledge check to recognize Jolithri 'Jolly' Tal (1d20+4=14)
So probably not likely, eh?

Taking 10 on Survival to help find firewood or similar material and set up camp, for a total result of 12.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 14, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> "Hm?  Oh, I don't know.  Not sure I've heard of that fellow before....." Alaric responds, thinking.
> 
> When the group starts to set up camp, it is perhaps a bit surprising that Alaric actually looks to at least _kind of_ know what he's doing, when he helps pick and set up the temporary campsite.
> 
> ...




OOC: With a 14, Alaric has actually heard the name, associated with a high priced tailor in the Azgundi capital who mostly caters to the Lords.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 14, 2007)

Aohdan looked on in wonder while the two leggers bustled about thier designated camp sight.  Having never needed much more than a place to stand, and an occasional campfire to cook with, Aohdan was at a loss as to the needs of his new companions.  Still, he wanted to be helpfull.  He crouched down next to where Alaric and others were depositing firewood and began carefully assembling a small cone of twigs, with dried moss underneath for tinder.  "Does anyone use steel and flint?  Or shall I do it the old fashioned way?" he joked.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 14, 2007)

Estelle perks up at this Aohdan's question, "I think I actually might have some in my pack. I can't remember though, I haven't dug through all this in a little while. I sure hope it doesn't rain tonight, that'd be a rotten way to start this trip." She unfurls her bedroll and kneels down on the rough fabric, looking through her pack.

[sblock=OOC]I thiiiink she has flint and steel, I just have to wait til I'm home to look at her character sheet. If she does have it, it's unused, so prime for lightin'.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 14, 2007)

"Camping near to such a well-travelled road should be safe enough, but there still may be thieves about.  Should we pick guard shifts?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 14, 2007)

"Ah, yes, I always carry fire-starting implements for cooking or camping.  Thank you for the help, Aohdan." Alaric says, opening up a compartment of his right belt pouch, withdrawing a piece of flint and a small steel plate, both marked up a bit from occasional use.

"I agree we should set up a nightly watch while we're on the road," he says while striking the flint across the steel, putting sparks to the tinder.  "I suppose I'll stay up a few hours for the first watch, before I get too drowsy."

Once the fire's going, he stands back up and approaches Corath.  "Y'know, I think I do remember that Tal person.  A tailor in Azgund, works on clothing for the Lords and Ladies of the city I think.  Never seen 'em myself, but I've heard a lot while wandering the city and talking with folks.  Might be able to point you in the general direction to his shop, but that'll probably have to wait until after we get back from Silvergard."


----------



## shadowmask (Jul 14, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> "I agree we should set up a nightly watch while we're on the road," he says while striking the flint across the steel, putting sparks to the tinder.  "I suppose I'll stay up a few hours for the first watch, before I get too drowsy."
> 
> Once the fire's going, he stands back up and approaches Corath.  "Y'know, I think I do remember that Tal person.  A tailor in Azgund, works on clothing for the Lords and Ladies of the city I think.  Never seen 'em myself, but I've heard a lot while wandering the city and talking with folks.  Might be able to point you in the general direction to his shop, but that'll probably have to wait until after we get back from Silvergard."




Corath says to Alaric, "Thank you for the offer; I accept."  She attempts to help with the camp chores, but is obviously inexperienced and more hindrance than help.  After the camp chores are completed, she says, "I will aid Alaric on watch."  She settles herself to sleep.

[sblock=OOC]Corath's bluff check...as the DM requested. (1d20+3=23) [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 14, 2007)

OOC: Anyone on watch when Corath is not, please make a Sense Motive check to notice that she isn't actually sleeping vs her Bluff check (23...yeesh).


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 15, 2007)

Valen eats his rations quietly, studying his new companions as he does.  He usually worked alone, otherwise he had only worked with other rangers.  Going into this situation without knowing his companions' mettle made him uncomfortable.  But the journey to Silvergard was long...  hopefully long enough to get to know them...


----------



## Amaury (Jul 15, 2007)

[sblock=DM]
does the halfling answer my question?
for the sleeper:
sense motive (1d20=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 15, 2007)

[sblock=sense motive] 14

Obviously I did not add my favored enemy bonus vs. humans, as she is not human (as if that would have helped, LOL).  But just as academic interest:  Given the fact that humans ARE Valen's favored enemies, does he notice something odd about Corath (other than the fact she barely eats, LOL)?
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 15, 2007)

OOC: Helfdan, you can actually add the Favored Enemy bonus for the specific purpose of determining that something isn't, in fact, a creature of your favored enemy type, but not for any other purpose.  However, even with that +2, you still didn't get the 23.  The whole non-eating thing is still a little suspicious, though.

Norali looks at Johen a few moments after he asks his question, as if only just now hearing him and answers quietly, "Oh...sorry, distracted.  Not sad really, just quiet.  I'm the youngest of ten...the quiet one."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 16, 2007)

Aohdan took his opportunity to sleep and went with it with a fervor.  He dozed heavily until the previous watch approached his standing, sleeping form to wake him.  He took his watch seriously, he removed some dried hot peppers from his trail rations to chew on and keep him alert.  As the night wore on, he took some time studying each of his new companions, some of them as strange to him as he must be to them:  Alaric, the city bred man and mage.  Aohdan couldn't imagine what type of person it would take to live almost entirely in the confines of the city, much less what it must be like to wield mysterious arcane powers.  Estelle was a bit of a mystery as well.  She also came from the city, but he wasn't at all sure what she even _did_  that made her a viable part of the team.  The brief flash of feral rage she exhibited in the tavern might be a clue, he thought.  Johen and Valen were familiar, in the sense that Aohdan had encountered rangers and druids before.  William's equipment marked him as a warrior, though he seemed a little naive - a trait enhanced when he was around Estelle, Aohdan mused.  Corath was just plain odd.  She had a kind of cold confidence about her, but no passion.  He gathered that she must be some type of warrior as well, to be guarding Alaric.  Still, he wondered just what kind of warrior bore no weapons?  Aohdan quietly walked around the outer perimeter of the camp to help keep himself awake and the circulation in his legs flowing.  He paused near Corath, taking the opportunity to scrutinize her equipment unfettered.  "Nope, not even tiny ones..." he muttered to himself.  "Huhhmm."

Sense Motive: Corath awake? (1d20-1=4)


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 16, 2007)

Estelle had a fitful sleep, waking up time after time. Perhaps it was sleeping under the stars, but she had been doing that since she was a child. Maybe it was the cold, hard ground underneath her body. For whatever reason, it was effective. She had always liked the night, for some reason, and had never been one for a full night's rest. Now that they set up camp so early, it makes perfect sense to her why she cannot make it until dawn.

Seeing Aohdan pace around the camp while the other's rested prompted her to rise. She left her bedroll laid out, in case a bout of sleep finally overcame her. She approached him slowly, not wanting to startle him. "I have never seen one of your kind before," she states in a low whisper, "Obviously I have seen horses, and we have our mule, but you are much different than those; much more unique. Do you have a family where you come from?"

Sense Motive 4


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 16, 2007)

"I did..." Aohdan started. "But they are dead, now." he added.  "It still weighs heavily upon me."  A small forest sound gave Aohdan an excuse to be distracted from the gaze of his companion a moment, and he snapped his head in its direction.  He already knew it was just a small night creature, but he continued to look in its direction for several moments before turning back to Estelle.  "And what of your family?" he asked, ignoring the question of where he came from for now.  It's not like he was really clear on that subject himself or he'd _be_ there now.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 16, 2007)

At his insistence at looking at some inconsequential noise, Estelle furrows her eyebrows and looks at Aohdan oddly. With a small shrug she answers the question in her soft voice, "I never had a family. I'm sure one day I did, but my mother died giving birth, and no one knows who my father is. I was raised not too far from here actually," she pauses and looks down slightly, her head tilted, "Good people, the lot of them."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 17, 2007)

"If you know where your family is - or rather the extended one that raised you, why are you not with them?  I'm not very familiar with human growth, but I get the impression you are still very young yet, to be leaving home."  Aohdan's voice and expression carried genuine candor.  "I would understand if you chose not to speak of it, Estelle." he offered.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 17, 2007)

Estelle hand-waves Aohdan's concern, and shakes her head slowly, "No, it makes sense. I suppose I am young, naïve in a sense to the world, I had only been in the city for about a month I guess. I didn't really have one family to call my own, not one ma and pa to hold me close when I got scared, just a bunch of aunts and uncles who, while they cared, never stuck their necks out. So I guess when the going got tough, no one fought for me. Leaving was the best option," she moves slightly away and kicks at nothing on the ground, "And it's best I don't go back."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 17, 2007)

Aohdan stayed quiet several moments and pondered Estelle's words.  At the same time, he took advantage of the silence to listen for signs of any unwelcome guests.  "So I guess you burnt some bridges, then?" he finally asked.  Working on a hunch, Aohdan continued before Estelle could answer his first, largely rhetorical question.  "I guess further that that is why you are with us now, not just because you've no home, but because someone with your talents tends to become less welcome in certain kinds of places?"  His eyes met Estelles.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 17, 2007)

She stifles a yawn and arcs her back in a majestic stretch, "Some people just take themselves too seriously, that's all, getting afraid of their own shadows."

The first beam of light crests the horizon as dawn approaches. Estelle watches intently as it creates soft streaks into the sky. She spots movement from some of the others, as if they are rousing. Looking up at Aohdan, Estelle smiles, "I like how we start talking about you and end up only talking about me. How very much like me."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 18, 2007)

Aohdan smiles at Estelle's remark.  "You may find, however, it is often better to know, than to be known."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 18, 2007)

On the Road...

As the group breaks camp that morning, they note that the owner of the nearby manor, his family and servants are out and about tending to chores.  Of particular note is the manor's dog, the same one that barked at them yesterday, watching them from behind the wooden fence.  It starts barking again as they start down the road, seemingly at Corath in particular.

More farms and homesteads, none as elaborate as that first one, dot the road as the group travels on toward Vedlund.  Most of the farms are grazing lands for cattle and sheep.  There are also several orchards, all of which appear to be regrown over the past few years.  Alaric recalls that this entire area was trampled underfoot and razed by the orcish army as they advanced on the capital during the Shadow War.

A week's travel finds the group passing out of the farmlands and into Vedlund's stone quarries dominating either side of the road.  Workers are busy hauling stone out on large pulley systems, loading two or three blocks on sturdy wagons pulled by immense (Clydesdale) draft horses.  A dozen or so of these wagons are lined up, apparently waiting until a full shipment is ready before setting out for the capital.

As the group is passing by one of the pulleys, one of the draft horses starts and rears, as if reacting to something unnatural.  The wagon it is attached to backs into the pulley system and the stone block dangling precariously in the ropes starts to sway.  The wagon driver appears unable to control the horse and is on the verge of panic himself as the ton of stone sways over his head.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 19, 2007)

Valen cautiously approaches the horse, speaking softly in an attempt to calm it. 

[sblock=Wild Empathy]

Wild Empathy to calm horse: (1d20+0)=19 
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 19, 2007)

Aohdan took in the situation in a split second and started moving before he fully thought it through.  Using his greater height and speed, he hopped over any intervening obstacles and made a beeline for the driver, with the intent of pulling him from the cart and away from the stone as the top priority.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 20, 2007)

Johen notices the horse very quickly and realizes the potential danger to the cart driver. His first reaction is to check that Highflyer is not showing signs of nervousness as well, then he frees his falcon to let him survey the surroundings.
As soon as the bird has left his shoulder, Johen hurries to the horse to try to calm him down. "Valen, take the rein when you can and pull it back..." he says to the ranger in a quiet tone.

He slows down as he gets closer to the large animal and tries to calm him down: "Oooh.. easy my boy... easy... oooh..."

[sblock=DM]
wild empathy (1d20+2=20)[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 20, 2007)

(ooc: You mean Valen, not Helfdan. :\ 


I'm just waiting, as I know Alaric couldn't possibly do anything to help in this situation.)


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 20, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] thats what i get for having a user name that sounds like a character name    [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2007)

William moves forward, noting that both the horse and driver are apparently being taken care of.  Something startled that horse, though, and William is now looking around for what it could have been.

OOC: He's expecting a snake or something, but checks out anyone nearby that may look suspicious or like they're trying to hide something/their face.
Spot is only +1 unfortunately, but if there's anyone acting strangely, sense motive = +5.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 21, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]oops I keep on doing this!! sorry[/sblock]


----------



## shadowmask (Jul 24, 2007)

Corath waits with Alaric.  She looks curiously around, noticing William doing the same.  Seeing nothing, she says to the wizard, "Are horses always so skittish?  I seem to remember some of the horses in the city behaving this way as well."  She is obviously more interested in his answer than in what is going on around her.

Waiting for Alaric to respond, Corath thinks to herself, _I do not understand any of this.  Perhaps it would have been better if I had stayed in the city.  I have given my word to Alaric and will not go back on it.  Curious.  This is quite the conundrum I have found myself in.  Is this what the Voice meant by choice?_


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 24, 2007)

"Hm, not usually, no.  Horses are easily spooked or riled up by some things, but I don't see any reason why this one is agitated.  Hopefully the others can help that fellow, but I don't have any skill with animals nor am I particularly strong or fast.....I can't be of much use right now.  I don't even have any spells or alacrity, calming, or strength ready to invoke at the moment." Alaric says with a sigh.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2007)

Seeing nothing out of the ordinary, William turns to the centaur thoughtfully "Perhaps.. Forgive me if this sounds insulting, but maybe they're reacting to you.. Have you encountered horses before that did this, or is this a recent thing?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 25, 2007)

OOC: I've kinda been waiting to see if the GM had any reaction to my actions, but apparently not, so I'm assuming that Aohdan has made it to the driver and pulled him off the cart, and that the stone hasn't fallen on the driver, myself, the cart, the horse, or Valen or Johen. 

Aohdan ignored any objections the driver had at being pulled off and away from the cart, responding only when he was safe by simply pointing at the enormous chunk of stone swaying treacherously over the cart.  At William's question, Aohdan took his leave of the driver and replied "No, the horses I've encountered before typically aren't any more upset by centaurs than they are by humans.  Usually, this reaction is because of the presence of a predator, or something..." He paused, as if carefully considering his next word.  "Unnatural." he decided.  Aohdan looked around, wondering where whatever spooked the horse might be lurking.
Spot (1d20-1=16)


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 25, 2007)

At Aohdan's mentioning of something unnatural being in the vicinity, Estelle instinctively places her hand over her mouth in a defensive position while taking a couple small steps backwards.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 25, 2007)

The Vedlund Stone Quarries...

The horse calms considerably as Valen and Johen approach it.  They are able to pull it and the wagon with it away from the pulley as the stone swaying above begins to settle.

The driver, now seated somewhat unceremoniously on the ground where Aohdan placed him, looks around at the group, confused.

William, upon his initial scan of the area notes nothing out of the ordinary, although Corath's typically stiff demeanor seems to be still causing the horse some discomfort.

The quarry foreman comes running up, puffing and sweating as his bulky form bounces up to the wagon, "What's the meaning of this?  Who are you people?  What did you do to my horse?  I'll have you know I am under direct orders from Lord Ezra himself to have anyone mucking up the works hogtied and posted for all and sundry to see!  Explain yourselves!"

He grabs the reins away from Valen with a bit of a snarl.  The horse rears slightly and the foreman snarls at it as well, "Shut up you stupid beast!"


----------



## shadowmask (Jul 25, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> "Hm, not usually, no.  Horses are easily spooked or riled up by some things, but I don't see any reason why this one is agitated.  Hopefully the others can help that fellow, but I don't have any skill with animals nor am I particularly strong or fast.....I can't be of much use right now.  I don't even have any spells or alacrity, calming, or strength ready to invoke at the moment." Alaric says with a sigh.




"I have nothing to offer in the way of assistance, either.  Perhaps we should both let the others do what they do best."  Corath's gaze goes unfocused briefly, and her head cocks to the side as if she sees or hears something the other can't.  _It is not up to me to...empathize?...with the Wizard.  Is this what I am doing?_

Upon the foreman's approach, Corath 'returns' to the present.  She listens to him attentively.  Her only response is to his last statement.  "You may not wish to refer to that animal as a stupid beast.  The two with an affinity for animals and the centaur may become upset with you."  She looks from one to the other in turn, waiting.  She is balanced on her toes, much like a bird about to take flight.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 25, 2007)

*Valen*

The ranger from Turen turns on the foreman, his dark green cloak whirling.  *"Quiet, you!  It may still be dangerous"*

[sblock=Bluff]
Bluff: 1d20 -1 (charisma) +2 (favored enemy) = 21 
(I made a mistake and wrote intimidate in the entry, but this is the only roll)
[/sblock]

He takes the reins back from the man and speaks in a lower voice to Johen.  "Can you speak to it...  find out what frightens it so?"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2007)

William approaches the Foreman, and speaks in a calming manner "I apologize if we've upset your schedule or anything like that, good sir.  This horse began acting strangely and my companions - who as you can see have a certain affinity for animals - leaped to action in an attempt to prevent any injury.. wether to man OR beast.  "

[sblock=ooc]
Diplomacy + 6 attempting to calm him
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 25, 2007)

Alaric nods and and motions to Corath and the others, towards the road, then he turns away from the quarries and resumes walking on the road to Silvergard.  He wonders what it was Corath had heard when she cocked her head, but doesn't expect there to be anything dangerous around here so he doesn't pry.

"Aye, let's go.  The others can finish dealing with the horse and the horse's arse," Alaric says quietly to Corath, referring to the foreman.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 26, 2007)

Aohdan scowled at the foreman's bluster and ill-tempered remarks. "I've seen stupider." he said, looking pointedly at the foreman.  "At least neither man nor beast were turned into a big greasy smear today."  Aohdan turned an about-face, presenting his hindquarters to the foreman, and walked away.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 27, 2007)

Johen is happy to see the horse react to both his and Valen's interventions. He starts to frown and is about to react to the foreman when Valen says in a low voice: 







			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Valen*
> 
> He takes the reins back from the man and speaks in a lower voice to Johen.  "Can you speak to it...  find out what frightens it so?"




Johen thinks about it for a moment. The concept that something 'unnatural' might exist was not exactly forthcoming to him but then he nodded to his compatriot. His voice started to mutter a few simple words that none of you could understand. 

He then seemed to address the horse directly, ignoring the surprised looks of the foreman and the others.

[sblock=OOC]cast Speak with animals.[/sblock]
[sblock=Horse chit chat]To the horse: "My friend.. easy.. easy.. You look strong and proud, working hard with us 'two-legged'.. So what happened? Why have you reared so brutally? Something must have frightened you to react in the way you did.. What was it? Is it something we 'two-legged' cannot see?"[/sblock]


----------



## shadowmask (Jul 29, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Alaric nods and and motions to Corath and the others, towards the road, then he turns away from the quarries and resumes walking on the road to Silvergard.  He wonders what it was Corath had heard when she cocked her head, but doesn't expect there to be anything dangerous around here so he doesn't pry.
> 
> "Aye, let's go.  The others can finish dealing with the horse and the horse's arse," Alaric says quietly to Corath, referring to the foreman.




"Very well."  Corath follows Alaric toward the road.  Upon hearing the strange, horse-like sounds begin to issue from Johen, Corath pauses and turns.  "What is he doing?"  She watches in fascination.  _This is not like anything my faceted memory can conjure.  What is he?_  She speaks to Alaric, "What can a horse possibly have to say of interest to a human?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 29, 2007)

"Huh?" Alaric asks, stopping for a moment and turning about.  He looks over at Johen for a moment.

"Uh, I suppose Johen is using some spell of nature-magic to speak horse?  I don't know." he shrugs.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 31, 2007)

Aohdan rejoined the party members still on the road.  As he approached, his eyes met briefly with Alarics when the wizard spoke his question.  Thinking Alaric was speaking to him, Aohdan replied "Damned if I know."
Aohdan clenched his teeth a bit, as the beginning pangs of another headache came on.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 1, 2007)

The Vedlund Stone Quarries...

The belligerent foreman calms a bit as he speaks to William, "Well, that's good I suppose.  Costs a bit of money to replace these damn horses...I should know, we lose at least one a month.  As for this lout," he kicks dirt at the driver who is only now picking himself up from where Aohdan placed him, "they get paid too much as it is."  The foreman turns to return to work and starts shouting orders at the workers.  He turns back to the group, "Get on then, unless you want to start hauling these stones yourself!"

[sblock=Johen and the Horse]  The horse snorts apprehensively, "Two leg of walking metal...not alive...looks alive, smells like metal." The horse nods its head over to where Alaric, Corath and Aohdan are heading further down the road.[/sblock]

Norali has been watching the scene unfold this whole time, ready to lend a hand if needed.  As things start to calm, she calls to William, Valen, Johen and Estelle, "Seems the centaur, the wizard and the wizard's unarmed guard are wandering off without us.  Perhaps we should catch up with them."

[sblock=Aohdan's headache] Brief imagery flashes through Aohdan's mind.  Swirling lights of different colors, twinkling like precious stones.  Crystal, amethyst, emerald, sapphire, and topaz all flash before his eyes.  The images clear almost as quickly as they appeared.[/sblock]

Up ahead, Alaric and Corath can see the town of Vedlund beyond the quarries, along with Lord Ezra de Vedlund's keep, perhaps half a day's more walk up the road.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 1, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen looks on expectantly as Johen converses with the horse.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2007)

William thanks the foreman for his time then rushes off to catch up to the three wanderers "Hold for one moment, friends.  It would seem our companion can speak to animals, and is attempting to discover what startled it so.  We should not wander too far in case there is something afoot.  I've heard that many animals can sense unatural and evil things."


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 6, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> William thanks the foreman for his time then rushes off to catch up to the three wanderers "Hold for one moment, friends.  It would seem our companion can speak to animals, and is attempting to discover what startled it so.  We should not wander too far in case there is something afoot.  I've heard that many animals can sense unatural and evil things."




Corath continues to wait.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 6, 2007)

Estelle stands back, watching everything unfold, unsure if she is going to be the subject of ire and persecution by these people she now considers her friends. But when no one acknowledges her or flashes dark looks under furrowed brows, she brings her hand down from over her mouth and makes her way toward Sir William and the comfort he portends.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 7, 2007)

Aohdan stopped at William's words and turned to look back at what the two woodsmen were doing.  His headache momentarily forgotten, a bemused grin appeared on Aohdan's face.  _"Naofa cac!"_ he exclaimed in centaur as he started trotting back towards the scene.  "He's actually doing it!  What's carrot-breath got to say then, Johen?"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2007)

William chuckled at the Centaur's exclamation, and his smile brightened when he saw Estelle approach. "You looked rather taken aback, was it the horse or the foreman?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 8, 2007)

The Azgundi Capital, three days ago...

"It has been good to see you after all this time, Muzdum."  Dacar Ironhands clapped his brother on the back good naturedly.  His tone became serious, "I've taken a new name...as far as the clan is concerned, you can tell them I'm dead.  I'm not going back.  There are too many important things to do.  Speaking of which, those friends of yours...when you catch up to them, keep an eye on them.  I have ears in odd places and one of them tells me that one of your friends may turn on you.  I've arranged for one of the southern vineyard workers to take you up to Vedlund along with his next shipment up that way.  With luck, you'll catch up to them."

The Road to Vedlund, a day's ride south of the Stone Quarries, Now...

The wine wagon driver, Orin, slows the wagon a bit and addresses Muzdum, "Well friend dwarf, we'll be there in another day.  If you happen to see a fella by the name of Valen in Vedlund, tell him Orin sends his regards."

[sblock=OOC for Voda Vosa]Muzdum is about a day behind the rest of the group.  Unless they are delayed, which they may well be, Muzdum will arrive in Vedlund only an hour or so after they do, since they are on foot.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Cut Scene...* 

The Lord's Mansion in the Azgundi Capital...

"Do those wings ever interfere with...well, with whatever they might get in the way of?"  Lady Devera de Sisan snickered a bit as she took a sip of her wine.

The angelic looking Lady Dawn de Guare flared her white feathered wings out a bit, as she answered, a note of condescension in her voice, "I'm sure you have heard the rumors of my chastity.  If there is no activity for them to get in the way of, then it needn't be a concern, wouldn't you agree?"

The other assembled Lords and Ladies shared light hearted, and mostly insincere, laughter at this exchange.  Lady Dawn left Lady Devera behind as she made her way across the banquet room to the Elder Lord.  She curtsied elegantly, her wings extended briefly to their full span.  The Elder Lord bowed formally back to her, "What may I do for you, Lady of Guare."  

"I come not as Lady of Guare, Elder Lord, but as High Priestess of the Churches of the Silver Shadow and the Shadow Knight.  The shrine upon the hill outside the city, the site of the blessed union and wedding of the Lord and Lady of Shadow, is in disrepair.  I humbly request that you allow me to send an attendant to the shrine."

The Elder Lord's brow furrowed, "You have made this request before and my answer has not changed.  The House of Lords cannot be seen as sponsoring or favoring any religion over any other.  That is our tradition."

"But your refusal comes not as an edict of the House of Lords.  The Healing Light, since my departure ten years ago, has played politics in such a manner as to block my every move, with this being their latest action."

The Elder Lord's face grew stern, "If you intend to accuse me of misconduct, you will have to do so formally at the next meeting of the House of Lords."  With that, he turned and walked away from the half-celestial woman.  As Dawn shook her head in frustration, a servant approached, "Mi'Lady, you have a visitor."

Dawn followed the servant to the entrance hall of the grand mansion.  Waiting there for her was a half-elven adventurer, "Iphithis, it is good to see you.  Why have you come?"

Iphithis normally jovial demeanor was dampened somewhat, "We have a problem.  The apprentice of Herruwen and his companions have among them a potential traitor."

Dawn sighed heavily as she drew Iphithis into a private meeting room, "There is the prospective knight...he is a paladin, so I doubt it would be him.  Tarkesi's neice is likewise exempt from suspicion.  I couldn't imagine it of a centaur.  Herruwen's apprentice and the ranger who tracked him here you have said are innocent of any crime.  Dacar has spoken highly of his brother.  That leaves Entan's apprentice and the two unknown women."

Iphithis sat and propped his feet on the polished table, "Entan has assured me that his policy of not meddling with our affairs is still in place as long as our policy of not meddling with his is likewise.  At worst, his apprentice is simply there to gather information for his master, knowingly or not."

Dawn pondered this a moment, "That leaves the two women.  What do you know of them?"

Iphithis sat up, "One of them knows more than she should about the battle with Tetrarch.  The other is a complete unknown, though she was seen with our prospect...which could very well make him suspect as well, unfortunately."

Dawn bowed her head in thought, her wings furling and unfurling reflexively, "Very well.  What is the traitor's next move?"

"We think the murderer will target Herruwen's apprentice next, to remove even the remote possibility that he may have witnessed something.  The others will likely be taken out as well, in case he told them something.  The traitor will wait for the right moment, then leave the group open to ambush."  Iphithis stood, "This is all speculation of course, based on the murderer's pattern thus far."

"And your plan of action?"

"Dacar slipped a seeing stone to his brother before he left.  We'll be able to scry on him without interference."

Dawn's face lined with sorrow, "So they are to be sacrificed, that we may know the identity of the murderer?"

Iphithis frowned, "We really have no other options.  I wish there was another way."

"As do I."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2007)

The Road to Vedlund, a day's ride south of the Stone Quarries, Now...

"Well friend dwarf, we'll be there in another day. If you happen to see a fella by the name of Valen in Vedlund, tell him Orin sends his regards." said the driver, Orin.
"Aye, Ah will surely do ma' good man." replied Muzdum. "So... we have one more day still?" Muzdum lies down, getting the more comfortable he could on the wooden seat. "Get me up if somethin' happens mate, Ah'll take a nap, he he, those poor fools, walking... He he... ZzzzZzzz" the dwarf feel asleep.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 10, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> William chuckled at the Centaur's exclamation, and his smile brightened when he saw Estelle approach. "You looked rather taken aback, was it the horse or the foreman?"




She stands next to his tall frame and slumps her shoulders in a dejected fashion. "I dunno, I think it was just the whole thing. Came outta nowhere, ya'know? And then brave little me just stands there like a fool while you others actually make use of yourselves. I swear I dunno why I'm here. I haven't done anything to prove my worth."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2007)

William frowned, then lifted her chin to look at her. "You did nothing wrong.  Dealing with people like THAT" *He nods his head at the foreman* "Is something I'm quite used to, and HE is a Druid, more used to animals than to his own kind...  You're not used to dealing with animals OR pompous arses, that's perfectly fine.  You'll show your worth the way it's meant to be shown.. When it's WORTH it."  He smiled warmly at her, wondering why he felt the desire to comfort her so..

(Bump and Character Development!)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 11, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> William frowned, then lifted her chin to look at her. "You did nothing wrong.  Dealing with people like THAT" *He nods his head at the foreman* "Is something I'm quite used to, and HE is a Druid, more used to animals than to his own kind...  You're not used to dealing with animals OR pompous arses, that's perfectly fine.  You'll show your worth the way it's meant to be shown.. When it's WORTH it."  He smiled warmly at her, wondering why he felt the desire to comfort her so..
> 
> (Bump and Character Development!)




OOC: And intriguing character development at that.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 11, 2007)

Estelle looks up in Williams eyes for a moment, her own wet with dispair and frustration. Silent and still she remains in that pose until she pulls her chin off his hand and looks toward the ground. Dizzying thoughts race through her mind, unannounced and unwanted. _I can't. Not him. Not after what happened before, what happened last time. I can't do that again._ She takes a slow step backwards, pulling away from William. Looking up, Estelle manages a weak smile, "You're right." She nods her head once and makes to return to where the others are located and waiting.


----------



## Amaury (Aug 14, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> The Vedlund Stone Quarries...
> [sblock=Johen and the Horse]  The horse snorts apprehensively, "Two leg of walking metal...not alive...looks alive, smells like metal." The horse nods its head over to where Alaric, Corath and Aohdan are heading further down the road.[/sblock]




[sblock=Chit Chat to Horse]"not alive? hum..." replies Johen as he looks at the three leaving the Quarry focusing more on Corath. "Do not worry my friend, whatever you refer to,will not harm you in any way.. I promise.. goodbye." he adds as he pats him on the neck. [/sblock]

Johen seems to be replying to the whinnying of the horse and then walks back to his companions.

He hesitates for a moment, clears his throat and says to his companions: "Err.. hmm.. things are settled now.. the horse got scared, that's all... Let's move on, my friends..."


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 14, 2007)

*Valen*



			
				Amaury said:
			
		

> "Err.. hmm.. things are settled now.. the horse got scared, that's all... Let's move on, my friends..."




The young ranger narrows his eyes suspiciously at his countryman's words.  _A workhorse getting scared during its routine labors?  Johen is hiding something...  _  However, he keeps his peace as they join the others.


----------



## Amaury (Aug 15, 2007)

Johen starts walking with the others. He is thoughtful and remains at the back of the group. 

He notices that Valen stares at him and makes a sign to him, inviting him to get closer to him.
Once Valen walks nearby him, Johen slows their pace a bit, stops to check a few flowers along
the road, and once a few meters away from the rest of the group, he whispers to him in Tureni.

[sblock=Tureni chat to Valen]"I see that you've read my mind well Valen.. or maybe I just can't lie.. I just only started 
to use lying since I left the Big Forest.. 
ahum! anyway..
The horse.. err.. the horse he said that err.. one of Alaric, Aohdan or Corath.. err.. 
like they smelled of metal.... he meant.. err.. like their flesh was metal.. 
I am confused about this, but that's really what he meant.. I cannot understand that 
something made of metal could walk like a human and even less that it could look like flesh! 
It cannot be Aohdan, by the Big Forest, I'd swear he's a centaur, but the other two?..[/sblock]
[sblock=DM]have I still time to use Speak with animal (only 1 minute at 1st level) immediately after i'm done with the horse. i'd like to use it with Highflyer to spy on the others!
If yes, I ask Highflyer to look carefully at Corath and spots anything unusual. I believe its his Spot check vs her Disguise check? ta.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 15, 2007)

*Valen*

Valen nods thoughtfully, then whispers back to the druid.

[sblock=Speaking in Tureni to Johen]

"Thank you.  I shall see if I notice anything as well."
[/sblock]


[sblock=DM]
Spot vs. Disguise: Corath  26 
Spot vs. Disguise: Alaric  26 

WOW!!!
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 15, 2007)

*The Road to Vedlund just past the Stone Quarries...*

Johen's hawk, Highflyer, takes off, circling the group.  As the group continues onward toward Vedlund, Valen notes that although nothing appears to be amiss with Alaric, Corath's odd and jerky movements stand out on occassion.

[sblock=OCC: shadowmask]I'll need another disguise check, this time vs Valen's 26 Spot.[/sblock]

Behind them, the group notes the stone block laden wagons lining up on the road, making ready to head for the capital.

*The Road to Vedlund, the Stone Quarries...*

Orin brings his wagon to a stop, rousing Muzdum, "Sorry for disturbing you, friend dwarf, but...look."

The wagons hauling the massive stone blocks have begun to line up on the road, completely blocking it.  Orin nudges his own team of horses off the road, dragging the wagon with it.  "Looks like we're held up for a bit.  You can probably squeeze passed on foot though."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 15, 2007)

Although Muzdum sleep was heavy, as it always has been, Orin manage to wake him up. The half sleep dwarf looked at the pile of stone blocking the road. "Well then, Ah'll have ta follow 'n foot it seems. Anyway, thank for tha ride mate, Ah'll give yar message to tha scout." with a wave of his hand, Muzdum said good bye to Orin. "Lets see now..." he dwarf tries to get himself pass through the pile of stones. After hi is on the other side, he start running _"A little workout will save me some minutes, Ah'll find the others quickly at this speed Hee."
_


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 16, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Corath's disguise check, +3 CHA and +10 Disguise Self (1d20+13=33)[/sblock]

Corath continues on, not really paying attention to anyone else.  She is seemingly lost in thought.  _What is my purpose here?  Why do I care about these people?  Why and how do I "care" at all?_


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

William is too pre-occupied with Estelle's apparent 'rejection' to notice Johen's paper-thin lie.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 17, 2007)

Amaury said:
			
		

> [sblock=Chit Chat to Horse]"not alive? hum..." replies Johen as he looks at the three leaving the Quarry focusing more on Corath. "Do not worry my friend, whatever you refer to,will not harm you in any way.. I promise.. goodbye." he adds as he pats him on the neck. [/sblock]
> 
> Johen seems to be replying to the whinnying of the horse and then walks back to his companions.
> 
> He hesitates for a moment, clears his throat and says to his companions: "Err.. hmm.. things are settled now.. the horse got scared, that's all... Let's move on, my friends..."




"Sooo..." Aohdan started.  "Either your spell didn't work, or we can't count on you to tell us the truth.  I won't even bother with picking the lie apart.  It is as plain as day already." he ended bluntly.  Aohdan didn't wait for a reply.  He turned and kept with the movements of the rest of the group as they walked down the road, leaving Johen to consider things.


----------



## Amaury (Aug 17, 2007)

Aohdan's blunt reaction surprises Johen but triggers a thought. _why not?...
might be a better solution.._

Johen joins the rest of the group to stop and say in a loud but hesitant voice: 
"Companions, a monent please.. Aohdan is right.. I lied.. the horse was scared.. 
Ahum, actually, he was scared by one of us.. One who has a nature that I do not 
understand and somehow also fear... One whose flesh is made of.. metal!.. 
Yes! Made of metal!..

Johen pauses to make sure everyone had understood him correctly before resuming:
"I lied as I was confused.. it did not make sense to me.. but I swear the horse meant 
what he meant.. One of Alaric, Aohdan or Corath is not what he or she appears to be..." 

He concludes in a more assertive voice: I think that that person needs to reveal herself
and explain herself. Our group could not remain one otherwise."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2007)

William looks down at his armour "I'm not wearing THAT much..." he mumbles, before hearing that it's supposedly one of them. "Made of metal? They appear normal to me!"

[sblock=ooc]
And aren't all those three male?  So what's with the "reveal HERself"
[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Aug 17, 2007)

[sblock]nope, Corath is female, at least in her appearance..[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 17, 2007)

Valen nods in approval at Johen's bold speech, and surreptitiously places a hand on his sword hilt as he stands protectively beside the druid.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2007)

Muzdum continues his run. The road was clear so the running dwarf found no trouble or obstacle. "Ah... must....make...haste....Damn Ah'm tired!"


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 18, 2007)

Estelle looks wide-eyed at the happenings. _Metal skin? Not possible!_ She eyes each person one by one, trying to discern who has real flesh and who does not.


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 18, 2007)

Amaury said:
			
		

> Johen joins the rest of the group to stop and say in a loud but hesitant voice:
> "Companions, a monent please.. Aohdan is right.. I lied.. the horse was scared..
> Ahum, actually, he was scared by one of us.. One who has a nature that I do not
> understand and somehow also fear... One whose flesh is made of.. metal!..
> ...




_Odd, metal is not my nature.  I do not know what my nature is, exactly._  Corath pauses in thought, cocking her head as fragmented memories come of a fight long done.  _My nature is dangerous._  She looks at her companions.  _Very well.  I will risk their likely rejection in the interest of the mission we need complete._

Corath moves with fluid grace to the 'center' of the group, keeping a two feet distance between herself and her nearest companions.

"I do not understand what you mean by 'nature' or 'flesh' of metal.  Yet in the interest of our continued travel, I will drop my disguise briefly."  Her human form shimmers briefly, as if she were being viewed through a heat haze.  Once her metal form becomes clear, she carefully gauges the mood of her companions.  She appears to be made of precious metals such as gold, platinum, and silver with a dull sheen.  She has black 'hair', a lacquered (realistiscally so) face, and no discernible joints.  Her hands are slightly cocked at an awkward angle.  While not overtly hostile, she looks prepared for just about anything.

[sblock=OOC]Corath's Sense Motive check, +0 Wisdom (1d20+0=18)[/sblock]

She shimmers once again, resuming her human form.  _"Shall we continue our travels?"_


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 18, 2007)

Aohdan recoiled in horror at the sudden change.  The strangeness of Corath's transformation made his eyes water and he felt a moment of nausea.  Aohdan backed away from the strange creature in thier midst defensively.  The subtle oddities about her were starting to add up in his mind.  "M'anam!" he exclaimed in centaur.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 18, 2007)

Alaric just raises an eyebrow.  He doesn't say anything for now, brain preoccupied with various thoughts, theories, questions, and exclamations.  He's at a loss for words since he doesn't know what he should say first, or what would just be rude.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 18, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*


"By the huntress..."  Valen actually looks shocked, yet her straightforward demeanor suggests to him that the woman did not mean to decieve them.  _She must have been made to pass for a human...  _  

"Forgive me, lady, but I have never seen anyone like you.  Where do you hail from?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Am I there yet? =P I'm missing all the action Haha. That is to much interesting! >.< [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

"By the shadows.. Forgive the apparent rudeness of my question, madam, but.. what ARE you?"  William does not move or cringe away from her, nor has he reached for his weapon.  He looks to the others "I do not believe there is cause for alarm yet, She has done nothing yet to prove she is a threat.  Merely attempting to hide her looks was only prudent in the company of others, given how.. offsetting they are, and how certain uncivilized folk can react to difference.  Neither did she attempt to deny it when it was discovered."


----------



## Amaury (Aug 18, 2007)

Despite his expectations, Johen steps back unvoluntarily, shocked by the change of 
appearance of Corath. "By the Eastern Winds!!.."

He raises his hand to Highflyer to preventively calm him whilst his mind is trying to assess 
whether this is real, how it can simply be or work together. He stares at the metal types, 
some he cannot even identify, at the joints, the hair, and just cannot help wonder how 
this entity can exist. 

_Has she got a heart? Blood in her veins? A soul? Is she just a recipient for a remote 
creator??_ he thinks. 

Corath is just so far away a concept from where Johen comes from. It is so UnNatural..

He stays a step behind Valen, slightly surprised that his compatriot still calling Corath a 'Lady'
and awaits a response, not sure how to react if it turns out to be hostile.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 18, 2007)

"You're right, that _is_ rude, Sir William." Alaric comments, still not sure what to say, but offended that the rest of the group is freaking out over this.  It's more unusual and interesting to him than frightening, really.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 18, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen's eyes narrow.  He is unused to dealing with people in general, and these Azgundis' arrogance o'erwhelms him for a moment.  *"Now wait just a second, and again, milady, forgive me."*  Even in his anger, he pauses to bow to Corath in his archaic way.  *"But I merely asked the lady where she hails from.  You, William, asked her WHAT SHE IS!!!  Yet I am the one called uncivilized and rude??"  * His right hand is whiteknuckled, seemingly in an effort to keep it from his hilt.  The young man is much more comfortable with swords than with words.  He takes a deep breath before bowing again to Corath.  "I will not take it ill if you do not wish to answer, milady.  And forgive my seemingly uncivilized and boorish  ways."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

William looks startled at Valen "Who called you uncivilized and rude?  I apologized for my own seeming rudeness, but I would still like to know of what race she is, as I have never seen a metalic person before.  Cows and horses both come from the pasture, asking WHERE one is from tells very little."  He looks at valen for a moment "Those who jump to conclussions often find a pit at the end of their journey."


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 18, 2007)

Corath looks to each of her companions in turn.  "I am what was once called a Thayvian Nimblewright.  Who created me, what my purpose was, and everything else of my past is fragmented."  She reaches for the neck of her blouse and pulls a cord with a ring hanging from it.  "I carry this."  The ring is made of brass; the sigil marking the top is a hand cradling (or perhaps crushing) a stylized elven face centered in a circle of archaic lettering.  

Reaching for her blouse to pull it open a bit, she reveals what appears to be a tattoo of the same mark.  "I also carry this."  The mark fades before their eyes much as her true form was revealed then hidden.  "What my nature is," Corath looks pointedly at the druid, "I don't know beyond...dangerous." 

Her left hand suddenly shifts forward unnaturally upon her wrist.  At nearly the same instant, what appears to be a rapier blade extends with a sibilant _shing_ from where her hand had been just a moment before.  Her hand grasps the hilt; the two seem to meld together until her grip seems unbreakable.  She keeps the blade pointed toward the ground.  After a moment, she reverses the process.  Her hand and hilt separate, again becoming two.  Her wrist shifts forward unnaturally while the blade suddenly disappears into her arm.  Her hand resumes its more natural position on her wrist.  Once again, she seems an unassuming, if awkward, woman of Thayvian descent.

She then looks at Alaric.  "What I do know is that the vow I took to protect you, I can keep."  She again looks around the circle of those who sit in judgment of her.  "A choice must be made.  I will gladly continue on with you, or I can return to the captial and continue my search for the Voice there."  Corath waits patiently for the others to make up their minds.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 18, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen was about to answer the armored man's sermon, when he witnessed Corath's display.  He looked at her in frank admiration.  "I have never seen such a display, lady.  Yet I am no judge or juror, thus I say you should stay, and prove your worth...  as must we all."    With a dark look at William and Alaric, the tall ranger stalks off to study the path ahead.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 18, 2007)

Estelle watches the persecution in fear as she herself has secrets about her that she's not told anyone. If differences were met this severely, the ire of her companions could be focused upon herself. Stepping forward after the bizarre display, Estelle states in as much a formal voice as she can, "My friends, I am sure each of us have our secrets we wish not to reveal, perhaps some minor and others extreme. But Corath here has never done anything other than try to fit in. Have not we all felt out of place at some time or another?" She finishes with a bit of a frowning smirk before she regains a stern look.

OOC: Diplomacy of 19. Look at mediator Estelle go!


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 18, 2007)

Alaric sighs and scratches his head for a moment, then adds "Aye, we do not need to be wasting any _more_ time, and getting angry at one another for _perceived_ sleights will get you nowhere.  Frankly, I don't even know why you've all gotten so _upset_ all of a sudden."


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 19, 2007)

Once Aohdan recovered from the shock of Corath's display, he began listening to the others reactions.  After Estelle's reasoned response in defense of Corath, he found himself nodding in agreement.  After all, he knew well the costs of being different from other folk.  "Forgive my initial reaction, Lady Corath.  Your display surprised me initially, but I have no problem with you as long as continue to be an honest and faithful companion.  The same goes for the rest of us, and I intend to be honest and faithful to each of you in turn."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2007)

"Excellent!" William clapped his hands, smiling at those still present, pointedly ignoring the undeserved dark look of the commoner. () "Then let us indeed move on, _companions_, Alaric is correct, we dally too long."


----------



## Amaury (Aug 19, 2007)

The reactions of the others, the reply of Corath and the repeated allusions by William divert
Johen's mind from the initial shock of Corath's change of appearance. 

He tries to calm his compatriot holding Valen's shoulder and saying: [tureni]"It is alright 
my friend.. It is a typical reaction of town dwellers.. Let's just ignore him.."[/tureni] 
However he thinks: _Isn't William a Paladin? Why is he throwing jibes after jibes?.. 
Azgundi paladins do not share the same values as ours it seems.. or is he hiding 
something as well?_

Turning to Corath, he says: "Corath, excuse my reaction but I am not used to "beings"
of your..err.. nature.. You've showed your honesty in accepting to reveal yourself and 
I have no issue in walking side by side with you... 
You seem to ignore some aspects of yourself which is... troubling. If you wish I am happy 
to help you with recovering some of your past though I may not be the most suited with 
these aspects.. Hum, may I have a look at that sigil??" he asks as he gets closer to look at it.

He then turns to Alaric and asks: "Alaric, there is something that I don't understand here.. 
Corath says that she is here to protect you.. yet you seemed surprised by her nature as 
well.. I should then conclude that you have not 'created' Corath and ignored that she was 
here to protect you.. Is that correct??"

[sblock=DM]does Johen notice anything particular on the sigil? the writing? is the hand crushing or holding the head?[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 19, 2007)

"Huh?  I am not quite sure what you're getting at, but no, of course I didn't 'create' anyone!  I'm nowhere _near_ skilled enough in magic yet to make any sort of permanent creation.  Let alone an animated construct.  I met Lady Corath hardly any sooner than I met you, and as far as I knew she was probably an Azgundi duelist." Alaric responds, shrugging.  "I don't see any reason it should matter anyway.  Can we move on now?  Stopping to talk with a horse and a horse's arse was more than enough time-wasting for me."


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 19, 2007)

Amaury said:
			
		

> Turning to Corath, he says: "Corath, excuse my reaction but I am not used to "beings"
> of your..err.. nature.. You've showed your honesty in accepting to reveal yourself and
> I have no issue in walking side by side with you...
> You seem to ignore some aspects of yourself which is... troubling. If you wish I am happy
> ...




Corath offers the ring to the druid.  Upon hearing his assumption that Alaric would have created her, she says, "I do not believe I was clear.  I am a Thayvian Nimblewright.  Therefore, the one who 'created' me would have been a Thayvian wizard, not Azgundi."

Once Johen is done viewing her ring, she hides it once again, turns toward the road, and continues on.  

_Is what I feel relief?  Why would these non-wizards' opinions matter?  Perhaps I *am* growing to respect these people and care for them.  What then does this mean?  Is this what the Voice meant by Choice?  Is this what the Lord and Lady of Shadow have fought for all this time?  Intriguing._


----------



## Amaury (Aug 20, 2007)

Johen is surprised by Alaric's response and lack of interest for the matter. _Why isn't he 
interested in understanding why Corath has vowed to protect him??_ 

In the face of Alaric's response, Johen decides to close the discussion. 
"Very well, let's move on.." he replies to the mage.

He walks with the group but is lost in his thoughts. _We have in our group a 'construct' 
whose only motivation seems to be Alaric's protection.. Yet Alaric doesn't know her or at 
least pretends to! Why would she vow to protect him in the first place? Has Corath a free 
will? Or can she be instructed? Could she unwillingly become a threat if her "master" chose 
to instruct her and trigger a behaviour? None of my companions seem to worry about it. 
My understanding of this world is so limited. Oh Herruwen if only you were here!.._


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 20, 2007)

Aohdan sidled up beside Johen while they walked.  Staring straight ahead, he said quietly "I apologize for snapping at you earlier.  There seemed something relevant to the group, and I did not understand why you would keep it from us.  I am glad that you decided to tell us, though.  The lady Corath's nature could become very important for us to know about- tactical reasons being the least of them.  It also occurs to me that seeing that display for the first time during a fight might prove to be too much a distraction.  No doubt she would use those... blades when we go into combat."


----------



## Amaury (Aug 20, 2007)

Johen replies to the centaur:"Do not worry about it.. I am the one who needs 
to apologize. I was too confused to really know what to do then.. and I didn't want to look 
stupid! So actually you did well as we now know the truth.. "

He continues in a lower voice: "Look at her.. this is truly unbelievable.. The fluidity 
of her movement, her looks.. she looks so human.. 
And we've lived with her for a while now, and none of us had spotted anything.. Truly remarkable.."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2007)

"Ah'm ... almost....there... C'mon ya lazy dwarf, Faster!" Muzdum keep running through the road, making a 'clinck, clanck, clinck, clanck' noise as his body takes a little jump with each step.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 20, 2007)

At the onset of their leaving, Estelle takes her first few steps with a faint metallic din repeats in her ear. She stops in her tracks and follows the sound behind them on the road. "Can anybody else hear that?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 21, 2007)

"I hear it too... Corath, is that your stomach rumbling?"  Aohdan says with a smirk.


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 21, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> "I hear it too... Corath, is that your stomach rumbling?"  Aohdan says with a smirk.




Corath stops, cocking her head in her usual fashion to the right as she turns to face the centaur.  "I do not have a stomach.  I cannot eat.  Therefore, it is not me."  She looks to Alaric.  "Is it perhaps you?"

OOC: Should I make a spot check to see the dwarf, or is he huffing and puffing fairly close to us?


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 21, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen listens without turning around.  "Only a dwarf can be that stealthy."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2007)

Tired,  sweaty, breathless and hungry, Muzdum keeps running by the road. "Ah'm... almost.... there... Oh my legs!...." thinks the dwarf. "C'mon ... bloody ... bastard, ... its  ... just ... some miles ... don't  ... give  ... up ... yet ... " 
'Clink clang cling clank' made his armor and backpack as he ran.


----------



## Amaury (Aug 21, 2007)

Johen instructs Highflyer and lets him take his flight towards the origin of the sound. Highflyer raises effortlessly in the air and flies towards a point in the distance along their path before starting to circle around..


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 21, 2007)

shadowmask said:
			
		

> Corath stops, cocking her head in her usual fashion to the right as she turns to face the centaur.  "I do not have a stomach.  I cannot eat.  Therefore, it is not me."  She looks to Alaric.  "Is it perhaps you?"




"I should hope not!  Were my stomach to make such sounds, I would expect my sudden and too-early demise," the mage answers.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

William stifles a chuckle but remains silent, wondering what's going on behind them, and keeping an eye on Valen, who seems to have it in for him.
[sblock=ooc]
BTW, it occurs to me that some of you are obviously reading beyond what I'm typing into things that are not actually being said.. what 'allusions' has William made, and what has he said that's so un-knightly?[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 22, 2007)

The Road to Vedlund...

[sblock=OOC for Johen, the sigil on the Corath's ring]The hand does indeed appear to be crushing the elven face, however the fingers are a bit too long and stylized, contorted at too many joints.  The lettering surrounding the image is in an arcane script that Johen can't decipher.[/sblock]

Muzdum comes around a bend in the road and spots the group, complete with donkey.  The others see a sweaty, dusty, clanking dwarf running around the bend toward them.

The hawk, Highflyer, lets out a shriek of alarm as it circles back down to Johen.

OOC: Spot checks, please, from everyone but Muzdum.


----------



## Amaury (Aug 22, 2007)

Johen checks Corath's ring and says: "Alaric, you might be able to read the writing on the edge of it... I cannot understand it.."

Later as they hear the dwarf approaching in the distance, he turns to spot Muzdum and is ready to welcome him when he is alarmed by Highflyer's reaction: "Err.. Highflyer's spotted something wrong overthere!!.." he shouts to his companions.

[sblock=Spot]
Spot (1d20=17) I don't have the mods with me..[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 22, 2007)

Estelle notices a rolled up ball of fabric on her blouse, very irritating indeed. With care and precision she delicately plucks it off and blows it into the wind.

OOC: Spot check of 2.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 22, 2007)

*Valen * 

[sblock=OOC]
Spot Check 8 (10 vs humans) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 22, 2007)

Alaric shrugs.  It doesn't interest him right now.  He's just anxious to get on the way and reach their destination already......

Not paying much attention at this point, other than hearing the approaching, clanking fellow, Alaric looks ahead on the road they're traveling.

_(Spot of 4.)_


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

William whirls around to face the wildly approaching dwarf. "Halt your rapid approach and state your intentions!" He shouts, hand on sword.

(Spot 12)


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 23, 2007)

Aohdan came up beside William and laid a gentle hand atop his sword arm's shoulder.  "Hold, Sir William, it is merely our friend Muzdum come to join us."
Spot: (1d20-1=18)


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 23, 2007)

Estelle finally reacts to Aohdan's words, "Who?! Muzdum? Wasn't he that dwarf who disappeared in the city way back when? What's he doing here?" She looks utterly confused and shrugs her shoulders in a nonconcerned manner.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2007)

"Yes! Ah've done it!.. oh my bloody legs are fallin' apart!... Ah can walk now ..." Muzdum stops his run, walking heavily, and cleaning the sweat out of his face with his forearm. 
Suddenly he hears a birds dying scream. Or that he thought. "Wha' the He... Ah! Bird crap on my helmet! Tha' just great!" the dwarf roars in frustration


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 25, 2007)

Corath looks over her shoulder, sees the dwarf, then continues on.  At Johen's shout of potential trouble, her entire demeanor changes.  She steps between Alaric and the direction Johen is pointing toward.  She is balanced on her toes, ready for anything.  She slowly scans the surrounding environs.

[sblock=Corath's spot check, Wisdom modifier +0]1d20=12 [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 25, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*

The ranger recognizes the approaching figure, and smiles in welcome.  "Fret not, friend dwarf.  'Tis said that such avian accidents are a sign of impending good fortune."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2007)

"Good fortune? .... Ah' think...... tha's a pile of crap............. exactly like this one!" the dwarf points at the excrements on his helmet. Then, having catch more breath, he continues: "Nice ta see ya fellas, How ya been without good ol' Muzdum? Ah had a bit of a run here, as ya see" The dwarf seems tired, but he has the same wide smile he always have.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 26, 2007)

"Good to see you again friend Muzdum.  I was afraid I might have to get someone else to look at these shoes!"  Aohdan smiled widely.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 29, 2007)

*The Road to Vedlund, just north of the Stone Quarries*

Aohdan and Johen notice something in the dust kicked up by Muzdum's approach.  A group of men, quarry workers by the look of them...but something is wrong with them.  Their movements are jerky and halting.  The dust obscures their features but there is definately something unnatural about them and their lumbering gait.

OOC: Aohdan and Johen, roll initiative.

On the road ahead, Muzdum, William, Alaric, Corath, Estelle, Valen, and Norali see the wooden gates of Vedlund's main town, perhaps an hour more ahead...beckoning with the comfort of a warm bed and warm food.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 29, 2007)

"Fear not ma friend, Ah'll get to it when we get our asses inside that city. We are not so far away from a bed! Let's move on!"  Muzdum says, and start running again.


----------



## Amaury (Aug 29, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] initiative (1d20=4)  without my mods.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 29, 2007)

Alaric continues on without a clue, not really worried at the moment and just looking forward to the town ahead.  His head's too full of random thoughts about the road ahead, so he's hardly paying attention.

[sblock=ooc]Just in case I never mentioned it earlier or it's been forgotten, Alaric has his 'typical adventuring' spells prepared each day while heading to Silvergard, since he is expecting to run into trouble at some point along the way, just not at the moment.

Alaric's initiative is a lowly 7.  He really must not be concerned _in the least_ right now.   [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2007)

William sees the gates and smiles, turning to call their slower companions "The gates are no more than an hours ride, let us not dally!"


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 31, 2007)

Aohdan was too surprised by the happy appearance of Muzdum to get too concerned with the approaching party. (Init = 6)  Yet, something about them put him on edge, and his gaze lifts from his friend while the smile on his face turns to a look of concern.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 31, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Aohdan was too surprised by the happy appearance of Muzdum to get too concerned with the approaching party. (Init = 6)  Yet, something about them put him on edge, and his gaze lifts from his friend while the smile on his face turns to a look of concern.
> OOC: I am assuming the surprise round is in _our_ favor?  If so, then I take the following move equivalent action:
> Aohdan turns to face the approaching group, and draws his sword.
> OOC: Then his action:
> ...




OOC: Aohdan, Johen and the bad guys are acting in the surprise round.  Refrain from declaring actions until I start the round.  The bad guys are on foot.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 31, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> OOC: Aohdan, Johen and the bad guys are acting in the surprise round.  Refrain from declaring actions until I start the round.  The bad guys are on foot.




Hmmm, OK.  Don't know where I got the idea they were riders...  I'll edit the post to reduce confusion.


----------



## Amaury (Aug 31, 2007)

Despite his alarm Johen merely tries to understand what the threat might be. 
The workers seem to walk strangely but why should Highflyer get that alarmed??
So he stands there watching over the workers and trying to spot whether they're armed or 
threatening, or whether there is another threat further back.
His grip on his short spear tightens a bit though.

[sblock=OOC]
Spot. What's the distance between the workers and us?

spot (1d20+7=19)
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 5, 2007)

OOC: Initiative count 10.

As the dust settles, Johen notes the jerky, unnatural movements of the quarrymen.  There's something wrong with them.  As the four quarry workers approach out of the dust, it finally dawns on Johen just what is wrong with them...they're already dead.  The quarry workers approach to within 10 feet of the group before Aohdan is able to get a good look at them.

OOC: Next in the initiative: Aohdan.  The quarry workers are 10 feet away.  You can take a single standard action or move action in the surprise round.

Estelle, William, Alaric, Corath, Muzdum, Valen, and Norali finally notice the approaching quarry workers.  OOC: Everyone else can roll initiative now, you'll get to act next round.  In the meantime, everyone is flat-footed.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 5, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Initiative roll was 16. She has AC 14 with 6 HP. Flat-footed AC is 10.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2007)

"What's wrong with them?" William turns and looks strangely at the approaching figures.
[sblock=ooc]
Initiative: 20
10 HP, Flat-footed AC 14
Will post actions when it's appropriate (IE next round)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 6, 2007)

OOC: Muzdum Initiative http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1244554 (14)
AC: 16 flat footed, 18 normal
Attack: +3

"Uh? They seem fine already. I mean, for walking corpses" the dwarf says as he draw his warhammer


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

William looked again.. they did seem to be moving rather.. oddly.
[sblock=ooc]
do either Knowledge: Religion +5 or Sense Motive +5 give any insight into wether these are, in fact, undead?
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 6, 2007)

"M'anam!" Aohdan exclaimed when he finally saw what was approaching.  "Corpses!"  Aohdan draws his longsword for his action and waits for them to close.
OOC: The two words were a free action, btw.  AC=17, HP=10


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 6, 2007)

OOC: William (and anyone else with ranks in it) can make a Knowledge (Religion) check for more information.

The quarry workers jerky movements seem to prevent them from moving very quickly.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Johen.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 7, 2007)

*R1* 

_oh oh... they.. they 're getting too close!_ Johen thinks with alarm.

Quickly, he raises his right arm lifting his shortspear in the air, pulls back a bit 
before throwing it with all his strength at the first incoming 'worker'!
The shortspear wobbles a bit in the air but hits true : squarely in the worker's chest.

Johen then retreats a few paces and shouts: "Guys! They're after us!!"

[sblock=OOC]
r1 spear (1d20+1=21)
dmg (1d6+1=5)
Move 30.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Round 1* 

OOC: First non-surprise round.  Everyone except Johen and Aohdan is still flat-footed until your turn in the initiative comes up.

_Initiative order_

21: Corath
21: Valen
20: William
16: Estelle
14: Muzdum
12: Norali
10: 4 Zombies
7: Alaric
6: Aohdan
4: Johen

The four quarry workers continue their slow, uneven advance.  Johen's spear piercing through the lead worker's chest, the tip protruding from his back.  Other than jerking slightly from the force of the impact, the worker's death clouded eyes don't even blink in response.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Corath.


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 9, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> *Round 1*
> The four quarry workers continue their slow, uneven advance.  Johen's spear piercing through the lead worker's chest, the tip protruding from his back.  Other than jerking slightly from the force of the impact, the worker's death clouded eyes don't even blink in response.
> 
> OOC: Next in the initiative - Corath.




Upon the dust clearing enough for her to see, Corath cocks her head to a rather severe angle, obviously confused by the sight of a person still upright with a spear sticking out of its chest.  _These don't move smoothly like I do.  What could they possibly be?_

"I will move forward to keep them away from you," she says to Alaric.  Suiting action to words, she deploys her rapier with a soft _shing_ and approaches the one with the spear sticking out of it.  She attacks, moving fluidly, as if she had no joints at all.

Confused by the zombie's jerky movements, Corath watches her attack fail miserably.

[sblock=OOC]Corath's attack roll: (1d20+1=4)[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 9, 2007)

The zombie makes no effort to dodge Corath's attack and indeed doesn't seem to care that it's being attacked at all.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Valen.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 9, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*


The woodsman narrows his eyes as he sees the monster unharmed by the spear.  _Then we shall have to hack them apart_, he thinks.  He smoothly draws his longsword as he moves up next to Corath, and swings fiercely with a two-handed grip.  

[sblock=OOC]

Attack: 1d20+4=18 

Damage:  1d8+4=11 

[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 10, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Valen Sablewood*
> 
> 
> The woodsman narrows his eyes as he sees the monster unharmed by the spear.  _Then we shall have to hack them apart_, he thinks.  He smoothly draws his longsword as he moves up next to Corath, and swings fiercely with a two-handed grip.
> ...




Valen's sword slices through dessicated flesh, removing nearly half of the quarry worker's torso...and still it stands, seemingly oblivious to the horrific wound.

OOC: Next in the initiative - William.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 10, 2007)

*Knowledge Religion: 24*

"By the shadows!  Perverted abominations, I shall send you back to the grave!"  Sir William lets a shout that leaves no trace of doubt as to what's attacking them or his opinion of what should be done, and suits action to word, charging forwards and slicing his sword (Does it seem to glow for a moment as he swings?) deep through the chest of the nearest shambler.  "They are hurt little by arrow or club!" He shouts back at his companions "Sword, Axe, and Fire are the way to destroy them."

[sblock=ooc]
Charge, Smite Evil, wielding bastard sword 2-handed.
Attack + 9 : AC 23
Damage: 1d10+5 7 damage

gogo Paladin vs undead. 
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 10, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Knowledge Religion: 24*
> 
> "By the shadows!  Perverted abominations, I shall send you back to the grave!"  Sir William lets a shout that leaves no trace of doubt as to what's attacking them or his opinion of what should be done, and suits action to word, charging forwards and slicing his sword (Does it seem to glow for a moment as he swings?) deep through the chest of the nearest shambler.
> 
> ...




OOC: First, William's knowledge of the undead tells him that these are indeed zombies, and that piercing and bludgeoning weapons will have little effect against them.  Second, a little clarification, please: Did William attack the one Valen just sliced, or a different one?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 10, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> OOC: First, William's knowledge of the undead tells him that these are indeed zombies, and that piercing and bludgeoning weapons will have little effect against them.  Second, a little clarification, please: Did William attack the one Valen just sliced, or a different one?




*OOC: The one allready damaged if possible.  I assume that with such a high check, He knows how 'tough' these things can be, so concentrating attacks is a good thing.
As to the DR, that's why paladins carry Hackmasters. . *

*EDIT: Also added a couple lines of dialogue*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 10, 2007)

With a brief glow of holy power, William's sword cleaves through the remaining bit of torso left to the already damaged zombie, seperating it into two uneven parts, which fall to the ground in a twitching heap before becoming still, Johen's spear still protruding from the top half.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Estelle.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2007)

AC: 14; HP: 6/6

Estelle blanches at the idea of closing in with these foul creatures, so she pulls out a dagger with each hand and hurls both at her target.

Attacks at 14 and 14 with damages of 2 and 2. Nice damage rolls!


----------



## Jemal (Sep 10, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Attacks at 14 and 14 with damages of 2 and 2. Nice damage rolls!




*ooc: and completely ineffective against zombies.  
ALSO, ONCE AGAIN, I must point out Invisiblecastle's propensity for rolling the same number if you tell it to roll the same thing twice.*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 10, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> AC: 14; HP: 6/6
> 
> Estelle blanches at the idea of closing in with these foul creatures, so she pulls out a dagger with each hand and hurls both at her target.
> 
> Attacks at 14 and 14 with damages of 2 and 2. Nice damage rolls!




The handles of Estelle's daggers stick out at odd angles from the face and neck of one of the quarry workers, a fact he seems to ignore completely.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Muzdum.

OOC: We could switch to a different dice rolling method.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 10, 2007)

(OOC: I think it works fine if you just avoid the part where it allows you to put in a number to indicate how many times to roll that set of dice....  Instead in the main dice-rolling line just put it as something like _1d20+4; 1d4; 1d20+4; 1d4; 1d20+2; 1d4_ for example when wanting to roll multiple attacks with a dagger or something.  I've never had a problem doing that same kind of thing in OpenRPG campaigns, where one macro or other line of text would include multiple attack and damage rolls; InvisibleCastle uses the same random number generator as OpenRPG for its simulated dice rolls.)


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2007)

OOC: Actually, this is the first time I've ever seen duplicates like that before on Invisible Castle, I think it was just an unlucky damage roll. Both the attacks worked just fine. It was just odd, that's all. Here's a duplicate: 1d20+3=18, 1d4+1=2, 1d20+3=11, 1d4+1=4. So, throwing daggers to piercing, don't they? Melee deals slashing?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2007)

Muzdum charges to the most near zombie worker, warhammer in hand, and tries to smash him, yawling "Ah'll crush yar bloody undead skull!"

OOC: attack : 16 + 3 = 19
Dmg : 6


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 10, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Muzdum charges to the most near zombie worker, warhammer in hand, and tries to smash him, yawling "Ah'll crush yar bloody undead skull!"
> 
> OOC: attack : 16 + 3 = 19
> Dmg : 6




OOC: ethandrew, I forgot about the Piercing or Slashing tidbit on daggers.  Next time, just state which type of damage you intend to deal if it's important.

Muzdum does indeed crush the worker's skull, leaving one of it's eyeballs dangling from the roots...and it continues, unfazed.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Norali.

[sblock=Norali's Turn Undead Check]Turn Undead Check, +2 Charisma (1d20+2=6)[/sblock]

Norali steps boldly forward symbol of the Shadow Knight in hand, "As I stand in the spaces between light and dark, so must you begone!"

The quarry workers ignore the halfling, who appears shaken and suddenly fearful.

OOC: Next in the initiative - 3 Zombies

The three quarry workers flail rotting fists at Muzdum, William and Valen.

[sblock=Crushed Skull Zombie]Zombie 1 (crushed skull zombie) attack vs Muzdum. (1d20+2=16) [/sblock]

The zombie facing Muzdum brings it's fist down in a clumsy swing, bouncing off Muzdum's armor, leaving behind scraped off bits of dryed skin.

[sblock=Dagger Throat Zombie]Zombie 2 (dagger throat zombie) attack vs William. (1d20+2=19) [/sblock]

William is not so lucky as the rotting flesh of the zombie with Estelle's daggers embedded in it slams into his temple.  OOC: William takes 7 points of damage.Slam Attack Damage vs William. (1d6+1=7)

[sblock=Untouched Zombie]Zombie 3 (untouched zombie) attack vs Valen. (1d20+2=10)[/sblock]

Valen is able to dodge the flailing blow of the zombie in front of him.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Alaric


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 10, 2007)

Alaric seems to come out of daydreaming or somesuch, as he's been rather slow to react to the chatter so far.....  "Er, what's....?!" he starts to mumble while turning around.  "Gack!"

After some mumbling and jogging around to the side of the scuffle, Alaric makes a few strange gestures and utters words of minor magical power, attempting to blast the uninjured zombie with a gobbet of conjured acid!

......unfortunately, it appears he aimed too hastily.....

[sblock=ooc]_(stupid touch attack roll was a total of 6; do zombies have low enough Dexterity for that to actually somehow hit their touch AC or no?)_  

Acid Splash ranged touch attack of 6 for 4 damage with Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 10, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Alaric seems to come out of daydreaming or somesuch, as he's been rather slow to react to the chatter so far.....  "Er, what's....?!" he starts to mumble while turning around.  "Gack!"
> 
> After some mumbling and jogging around to the side of the scuffle, Alaric makes a few strange gestures and utters words of minor magical power, attempting to blast the uninjured zombie with a gobbet of conjured acid!
> 
> ...




Alaric's spell goes wide, flying far off the side of the road until it eventually sizzles out of existence.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Aohdan.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 11, 2007)

Aohdan reared back and brought his longsword down on the dead thing that just attacked his dwarven friend in a powerfull overhead swing.  Unfortunately, the blade glanced off the side of the thing's slick skull and took with it only a scrap of fetid scalp, which caused no real damage.
Attack; Damage (1d20+4=8, 1d8+3=6)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Aohdan reared back and brought his longsword down on the dead thing that just attacked his dwarven friend in a powerfull overhead swing.  Unfortunately, the blade glanced off the side of the thing's slick skull and took with it only a scrap of fetid scalp, which caused no real damage.
> Attack; Damage (1d20+4=8, 1d8+3=6)




OOC: For future reference, leave the description of hits and misses (and the determination there-of) to me, please.  Thanks.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Johen.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 12, 2007)

Johen is getting slightly more concerned by the apparent invicibility of the zombi. His spear 
had hit straight into the chest of his opponent and the zombi seemed oblivious to it.

Despite his nervousness and growing fear, he decides to join his comrades into the fight. He 
draws his scimitar and walks to the left of the zombi group, seeking to distract them slightly 
and possibly get some advantage.

[sblock=OOC]Move Action: draw scimitar, Move action: walk 30 feet to stay within 10 feet of zombi, on their left flank.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 12, 2007)

Highflyer squawks and flies away, unwilling to be near such unnatural creatures.  Likewise, the donkey starts moving away from the scene of the battle, moving at a steady pace toward the walled town, taking the supplies with it.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Corath.


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 13, 2007)

Corath ignores the others around her and moves fluidly into a position to attack the zombie with Estelle's dagger in it.  _I will hit this one!_

[sblock=Corath's attack roll](1d20+1=13)[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC: If she hits]Corath's damage roll: 1d6+1=7[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 13, 2007)

Corath's rapier-hand sinks into the zombie's flesh up to where her hand would normally be.  As she withdraws it, bits of muscle tissue cling to the blade...and the zombie doesn't flinch.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Valen.

[sblock=DM's damage reminder...you no looky]Crushed Skull = 1 damage, Dagger Throat = 2 damage, Untouched = 0 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 13, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*

The ranger circles around his attacker, looking for an opening, then raises his blade and strikes!

[sblock=OOC]
Attacking unharmed zombie
Attack:  16 
Damage:  7 

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2007)

*Since I'm up after Valen, I'll throw mine in here to speed things up since it's not dependant on his action.*

William turns and attacks the next zombie in line, his face set grimly as he switches is sword grip to one-handed, drawing his Shield to defend against the onslaught.  "Team up on them! They take a lot to bring down!"

[sblock=combat]
William : AC 17, HP : 3/10
Move action : Draw Shield.
Standard action : Atttack an adjacent zombie, with preference given to whichever one looks the most damaged(If such is discernable).AC 10 for 9 damage 
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 13, 2007)

Valen's movement puts the unharmed zombie between himself and William.  Valen's blade slices cleanly across the zombie's face, removing most of it.

OOC: Flanking bonus to attack applied to William's attack roll, resulting in a hit.

William's sword finishes what Valen's started, sending the zombie's head flying off its shoulder to land in the dirt a few feet away.  The body stumbles about for a moment before falling to the ground, unmoving.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Estelle.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 13, 2007)

AC: 14; HP: 6/6

Estelle looks at the retreating donkey, and then over at the walking dead men. She frowns at her ineffective daggers protruding from the neck of one and yells in frustrations before she sprints at the beast. In the last second she drops low and attempts to take the legs out from under it.

[sblock=Actions]This should be fun. Trip Attempt on Dagger Throat. Melee Touch attack is 5, so I should stop there, but I don't want to. Strength check of 18, she's got some power to her.

So, I lose. I provoke an AoO, and he can now try to trip me. Lovely. Good choice.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 13, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> AC: 14; HP: 6/6
> 
> Estelle looks at the retreating donkey, and then over at the walking dead men. She frowns at her ineffective daggers protruding from the neck of one and yells in frustrations before she sprints at the beast. In the last second she drops low and attempts to take the legs out from under it.
> 
> ...




OOC: Actually, he can only do a react-trip if you succeeded on the touch attack, which you didn't.  He does get the AoO though.  Dagger Throat's AoO vs Estelle. (1d20+2=8) 

As Estelle ducks low, trying to take the zombie off its feet, the zombie swipes at her with a fist, but misses.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Muzdum.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2007)

"William! Go away, ya'r bloody wounded!" Muzdum yells to the paladin. Then turning to the zombies, he shouts "Die again undead scum! RaHaHaHa" and tries to hit the zombie that just attacked Estelle with a blow of his warhammer
Attc: 10 
Dmg: 7


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 13, 2007)

Muzdum's warhammer whistles passed the zombie's midsection, just barely missing.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Norali.

Norali, cowed by her inability to affect the zombies, moves behind William, touches his leg briefly as she casts _cure light wounds_.  OOC: Swapping out her prepared _magic stone_ to do so.  Norali's _cure light wounds_ on William. (1d8+1=4) 

OOC: Next in the initiative - 2 Zombies.

As Estelle is recovering from her lunge, she turns to find Dagger Throat's fist approaching her face.  Luckily, it passes in front of her nose instead of connecting with it.  OOC: Dagger Throat attack vs Estelle. (1d20+2=11) 

Crushed Skull takes a swing at Muzdum, its fist bouncing off of Muzdum's shield, the skin of its knuckles now adorning the shield instead of its own hand.  OOC: Crushed Skull attack vs Muzdum. (1d20+2=9)

OOC: Next in the initative - Alaric.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 13, 2007)

Alaric moves around some more, gesturing and chanting briefly again, then points at the zombie with the crushed skull, sending an arcane bolt of freezing wind at the zombie's head!

"Undead!  Figures.  I didn't prepare any magic to fight undead today..."  He frowns.

[sblock=attack]Ray of Frost spell, with point blank and precise shot, versus the crushed-skull zombie.  Luckily InvisibleCastle was kind to the attack roll this time!  Attack of 19, for 2 points of cold damage.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 13, 2007)

[sblock=DM's damage reminder...you no looky]Crushed Skull = 3 damage, Dagger Throat = 2 damage[/sblock]

Alaric's spell freezes the chunks of brain matter and the dangling eyeball hanging out of the gaping hole in the zombie's skull.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Aohdan.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 14, 2007)

Having steadied himself a bit, Aohdan took aim and swung again with his longsword at the zombie with the crushed skull.

Attack=15; Damage=4


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 14, 2007)

[sblock=DM's damage reminder...you no looky]Crushed Skull = 7 damage, Dagger Throat = 2 damage[/sblock]

Aohdan's sword crashes through the frozen bits of the zombie's skull, spraying chunks of frozen flesh, bone, and brain across the road.

OOC: Next in the initative - Johen.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 14, 2007)

Johen can feel that Highflyer has jumped from his shoulder and also perceives the hawk's 
distress. However the young druid is completely unaware that the donkey's lead has dropped 
from his wrist, nor does he hear the donkey trot away from the combat scene.

_Great Oak, give me strength!!_ he thinks as he closes on the nearest zombi, positioning 
himself so as to attack the zombi's left side.

He raises his scimitar high in the air. The blade shines briefly before slashing the left shoulder
of the zombi in a deep cut.

[sblock=OOC]
All rolls without my strength modifiers as I haven't got them with me. Flanking.
scimitar with flank (1d20+2=18) 
slashing damage (1d6=4)[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 14, 2007)

Johen's scimitar slices clean through the crushed skull zombie's shoulder, removing its arm and most of its chest as it slumps to the ground, motionless.

OOC: Next in the iniative - Corath.


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 14, 2007)

Corath narrows her eyes as she lunges at Dagger-Throat again.

[sblock=Corath's attack roll](1d20+1=7)

Talk about a crappy roll.   :\   Given that some of the others didn't hit on a 10, I'm not even going to bother with the damage roll.    [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 14, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*

The tall Tureni steps beside Corath, sword high, and hacks into the undead horror fiercely.

[sblock=OOC]
assuming Corath missed...
Attack:  24 
Damage:  12 
I still cant believe these rolls... 
[/sblock]


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 14, 2007)

Edit: Disregard.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 14, 2007)

The zombie focuses its attention on Corath as her lunge goes wide and thus it does not see Valen's sword arcing toward it until it is far too late...and its head lies several feet from its motionless body.

OOC: And the battle is over!  66 experience points each.

As the dust settles, the group notes the donkey idly grazing a hundred feet further down the road.  Highflyer returns to Johen's shoulder.  Norali shudders, looking at the twice-dead corpses, "Where did these come from?"


----------



## Amaury (Sep 14, 2007)

"Wow! That was fast! I was getting concerned we would not be able kill them - again.. 
but they're all dead now, aren't they?  wonders the young druid looking at the 
motionless corpses hesitantly.

He pulls his shortspear from the zombi and cleans it in the grass. He welcomes Highflyer back on
his shoulder and realises suddenly that the donkey is gone! "Where.. where is..? 
Ah there you are!" he says as he spots the donkey. He trots to get him back and 
walks back to his companions pulling the donkey on the lead.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2007)

Muzdum hits the motionless corpses until he reduce them to a shapeless mass.
"Better ta be sur', never know when these bastards will rise again!" He said seriously.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 14, 2007)

Estelle grimaces at the smell these foul creatures emit. She bends down over the decapitated one, covering her nose with her hand as she plucks out her two daggers. Walking over to the grass she wipes them clean and tucks them back into her belt. "They look like men. What a fate." She frowns as she stares back at the bodies. "I got lucky. Those things look like they're mighty strong and it near hit my face. We should burn them, or at least go into town and let the watch know these are here."


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 14, 2007)

"How strange.....  It is curious how these men got here in such condition.  Should we investigate or just carry on with our mission?" Alaric asks.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 14, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*

The ranger wipes his word clean after making sure no other foes approach.  "Those look like the workers at the quarry.  SHould we not go and see if any yet survive and need our help?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 15, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Valen Sablewood*
> 
> The ranger wipes his word clean after making sure no other foes approach.  "Those look like the workers at the quarry.  SHould we not go and see if any yet survive and need our help?"




"Absolutely" Aohdan said as he wiped down his sword with a wadded handfull of dry grass.  "Two reasons - To check on the workers and lend aid if they are in trouble, and to get some clues as to why these things were sent after us.  Did you see how slow they were moving?  Either they were hanging around out of sight as we passed them earlier and came out after us, or someone got them here in a hurry from the quarry, specifically to attack _us_.  I can't imagine they would have been able to just catch up to us on thier own.  Something stinks about this, and it ain't just those corpses."


----------



## Amaury (Sep 15, 2007)

"I agree. I am surprised though that none of us spotted them as we walk by.

This is so unnatural. It has to be stopped." concludes Johen who was gaining in confidence after this fight.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 15, 2007)

*William, 7/10 HP*

"The quarry." William agrees, wiping his blade and resheathing it. "With all haste.  And... thank you, Norali, for your assistance." He smiles at the priestess.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 15, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*

"Agreed!"   Valen leads the way back down the road, alert for possible ambush.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 15, 2007)

Estelle stops in her tracks and raises her eyebrows, "Ooooh, c'mon! We're like right here, real beds, hot food. And you wanna go backwards?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2007)

"Dan't be so damn coward mam'!" Muzdum yells at Estelle, and slap her in her back "There some real fun in there! Lets crush somethin' Shall we?!"


----------



## Jemal (Sep 16, 2007)

"Let us get two things straight, dear dwarf.  First, we are going to see if we can rescue people, not so you can get your jollies by desecrating corpses.  When one of the mindless undead drops, it's DONE, and you needn't put forth any more unnecesary bashing like that display just now.  Secondly, if you insult the lady again, you will lose your ability to bash ANYTHING."  The Paladin's look is suddenly very scary.  "Clear?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2007)

Muzdum smile banish for a moment. His beard crowd next to his now closed mouth. He walked defiant toward William, until he is chest to chest. Or at least which ever part of the paladin is at the hight of the dwarf chest.
"Ya ain't going to tell me wha' to do, boy" Muzdum yelled. "An' to let somethin' clear, Ah didn't insult anyone, clear 'dear' boy?" Then he turned, and walk away, muttering "Bloody straight minded humans, they wouldn't recognize a joke even if it hit them plain in their face!" and he kept muttering something in his native language.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 16, 2007)

Alaric pats Muzdum on the shoulder, and says in slightly rough Dwarven "Don't worry, friend, we're not all sticks in the mud!  An' don't let Mr. Shinypants get on your nerves.  None o' us are used to one another's company yet."

To the others, in Azgundi he says "Well, let's just head back to the quarries an' see if there's any trouble with the workers, and if there's anything we can do 'bout it.  If we can't find anything there shortly, we'll just continue on and assume that whoever's responsible has already made good their escape.  Alright?"


----------



## Amaury (Sep 16, 2007)

"Alright!" replies Johen who asks Highflyer to raise again in the air to check 
the quarry ahead of them.

"The foul person who did this to these quarry workers is probably spying on us 
right now.. Let's scatter a bit to avoid offering too much of a target.. "

He walks shortspear in his right hand, scimitar back in its leather scabbard. 
He looks ahead of them towards the quarry, careful about a possible ambush.


[sblock=OoC]Spot (1d20+7=13)[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 16, 2007)

Aohdan resheathed his longsword and readied his longbow.  He ignored the conflict between Muzdum and William, knowing that the best way was for the two of them to gain thier own understanding of each other without interference.  He trotted on a little ahead of the group, wary and with an arrow knocked.


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 16, 2007)

Corath watches the by-play between William and Muzdum.  She cocks her head to the side as the situation escalates, but decides to follow Alaric's example.  She retracts her rapier-hand and follows the wizard to the quarry.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2007)

Muzdum surprised by Alaric idiomatic display, smiled again "Ha! Ah never spec to hear my toung from a human! With some alcohol on ye, yer pronunciation would improve!"


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 16, 2007)

Estelle's eyes flash as she pushes herself past William, "No one _ever_ said I was a coward! For all we know those things were followin' you! We didn't have no problems until you showed up but now we got walkin' dead attackin' us outta nowhere!"


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 16, 2007)

Aohdan became impatient with the others.  "If you fellows want to argue some more, go ahead, but stay back there so we don't give the potential enemy ahead of us a better chance to notice our arrival.  Of course, if there is trouble ahead, I would personally appreciate each of your talents to be on hand." he said in a neutral tone.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2007)

Hammer in hand, Muzdum walks well natured, ignoring Estelle, in the direction of Aohdan. His smile is back in his face.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 17, 2007)

William shook his head at the dwarf's debased humour, following nonetheless.  "If there are more zombies at the quarry, we'd do best if they DID know we were coming.  That way they would come to us that we might put them down without having to chase them down.  It's the cause that worries me."  And it's obvious that he IS worried.. Undead don't tend to just pop out of nowhere, after all... or maybe they did... he'd never actually ENCOUNTERED one before, and was still slightly shaken.  Though he'd tried to hide it, his outburst had betrayed his calm.  Once they near the Quarry, he ensures that shield and sword are at the ready and moves to the front of the lines.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 19, 2007)

*The Stone Quarries*

As the group nears the quarries, they note that the wagons carrying the stone blocks are still lined up on the road, blocking it.  The horses are still...unnaturally so as they do not paw the ground or neigh...they just stare straight ahead.  It becomes apparent that they have suffered the same fate as the workers...they stand, but they are not alive.  Further back on the road, a smaller wagon, laden with wine barrels, stands off the side of the road.  The smaller horses attached to that wagon appear to be in the same state as the quarry horses, but there is no sign of the smaller wagon's driver, Orin.

The quarry itself is deathly quiet.  There is a small wooden building off the road, the makeshift office of the foreman.  The door to the building hangs open.  A wooden scaffolding with a complex pulley system leads into the quarry itself.  At the edge, the group can see that the quarry is massive...nearly 1000 feet across and about half as deep, with a series of wooden and rope ladders, stairs, and bridges spanning its length and depth.  About a hundred workers can be seen, moving slowly about their work at the bottom.  At this height, it's difficult to make out any details of the workers.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 19, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*

The tall Tureni examines the ground around the wagons carefully, keeping clear of the horses as he looks for tracks or other sign.  

[sblock=OOC]

Survival Check for tracking:  20 (22 vs. humans) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Sep 19, 2007)

Johen is really surprised by the scene. "How is it possible?? We were there.. a few minutes ago dealing with these horses and their owners.. Look the other cart overthere.. the horses.. they're undead as well.. It's like a whole zone has been affected.. How can such magic exist?? How can you kill and make people and horses undead in a few minutes??? This is impossible.. Has anyone ever heard of such a thing??"

Johen thinks further: "Maybe.. we could also have been part of that magic should we have been here a bit longer, no? Were we targeted??" wonders a very cnfused Johen.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2007)

"Damn things! Ah hop tha' guy Orin is fine, he drove me a' the way here, we stopped just there, from there on, Ah ran till Ah found ya all wonderin' in tha road" the dwarf points at the wagon. "He was a nice fella." Muzdum looks down to the ground for a moment.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 21, 2007)

Aohdan stared in dumb amazement at the scene of the quarry.  His instinct for survival gave him a mental slap on the back of the head, however, and he began looking around for signs of more humanoid zombies nearby.

Spot (1d20+0=17)


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 21, 2007)

Estelle looks around the entire area, at the tragedy of the horses to down into the base of the quarry itself, "Ugh! That's just disgusting. Do you think all those people down there are the walking dead like the ones that attacked us?" A shudder rips through her body as she clutches her hands tight to her stomach. "Those things give me the creeps."


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 25, 2007)

Alaric grimaces, then after a brief look around, hearing the others' comments, he adds "Well, there's some kind of necromancy afoot, but I don't know what could've done it.  We should check the foreman's building and look around for any signs of trespassers."  He walks over toward the foreman's office carefully, drawing his dagger and looking for signs of zombies or other trouble.


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 25, 2007)

Corath listens to the others.  Slowly, understanding dawns.  "These people did not choose this fate?  It was chosen for them?"

_If, as the druid says, we were the target..._

For the first time ever in the others' experience with Corath, they see emotion...a cold, soul-deep rage...sweep over her.  She stalks fluidly after Alaric.  "I will help you."  Over her shoulder, she demands of the paladin and cleric, "Can redemption be granted to these people?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 25, 2007)

Aohdan's brown coat shivers at the change in the metal two legger.  Even in so alien a being, the psychic effect impacted him on an intimate level.  He looked hopefully at Norali and William, his eyes begging for a positive answer.  "To have one's body corrupted so hideously, it is beyond understanding.  Surely some greater power abhors whats been done here?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 25, 2007)

"Ma'be if we find tha bastard tha' did this, we could "extract" some answers! " Muzdum said 'Extract' in such way, that it sounded like he was to poke that persons eyes out.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 25, 2007)

Johen lets the others reply to Corath's question despite knowing the answer. He follows Alaric to the foreman's house, shortspear in hand.

He looks through any opening and listens for any suspect noises. If nothing suspect is found he will push the front door suddenly and raise his shortspear in front of him.

In the meantime, Highflyer circles around, high in the air.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 26, 2007)

OOC: Horror movie moments abound.     Enjoy!

Norali is taken aback by Corath's intensity, "I...I don't know.  I don't think so."

*Valen*

Valen finds tracks near Orin's wagon.  One set is that of a human, apparently running away from the quarry.  Two other sets appear to not be human, or possibly a human intentionally dragging their feet.

*Aohdan*

Scanning the area, Aohdan sees several workers on the scaffolding in the quarry itself, slowing moving up toward the group.  A sudden flash of pain erupts in his head and words form in his consciousness, "She is on the edge."  As the pain subsides, he sees Estelle dangerously close to the quarry's edge.

*Muzdum and William*

The donkey is ill at ease again and begins to move away.  It seems to be reacting, not to the unnatural creatures, but to Muzdum.  

*Estelle*

At the quarry's edge, watching the workers below, Estelle hears a murmuring, whispering voice, "Blood...blood...blood is life.  Feast upon the innocent and find eternal life.  Just one step...one step forward.  And live forever."

*Alaric, Corath and Johen*

The foreman's office is silent as the grave.  The pudgy foreman himself sits at his desk, unmoving.  His skin is stretched tightly across his bones, giving him the look of a cadaver.  Fresh blood forms a raccoon mask around his eyes, as if he had tried to claw out his own eyes.  He speaks, his voice oddly sibilant through jagged teeth, "You brought thissssssssssss!"  He rises, his bloody fingertips coming into view, twisted into claws.  _OOC: Roll initiative!_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2007)

"Wha's wrong with this thin'?" Muzdum asks, when the donkey starts walking away. "Come back here!" Muzdum shout, before adventuring a short run toward the animal.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 26, 2007)

"Uagh!" Alaric exclaims, recoiling a bit in surprise.  "Damn!"

(ooc: Initiative of 11.)


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 27, 2007)

Estelle cautiously takes one step _backwards_, her hands defensively up in front of her. "Uhhh, does anybody else hear that creepy voice? We should get out of here now!" She turns and notes the retreating Donkey and a slight disturbance around the foreman's office.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 27, 2007)

Johen is taken aback by the horror that he suddenly faces. The fresh blood marks around
the foreman's face, his stretched skin and his voice make Johen feel sick and weak. 
Johen's legs take him back unconsciously and he almost drops his shortspear from his hands.

"The.. you.. you are the foreman! By the High Winds, what happened here??" he tentatively asks,
tightening his grip on his weapon as he recovers his senses and expects the worst from the creature.


[sblock=OOC]
move 5 back from door so that the three of us could fight him if need be.
initiative w/o mods (1d20=8)[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 28, 2007)

Estelle turned to find Aohdan had just come up, arm outstretched as if to catch her, and with a look of concern on his face.  "Yes, I did hear a voice!  And good thing too, for it alerted me to your nearness to the edge!" he said quickly.  "Now we had better let the others know about yon workers coming after us.  I'm betting they are in no better shape than the ones we fought earlier."  Aohdan turned and moved off toward Alarics group.  On the way, he whistled at William and Muzdum, and pointed in the direction of the approaching quarry workers.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2007)

"For my fathers beard!" Muzdum shouted when Aohdan pointed him what was happening. The dwarf cuts his pursuit, and draw his hammer as he runs back to where the others were.


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 29, 2007)

Corath looks at the thing the foreman had become.  "He is like the others?  Changed against his will?"

She deploys her rapier and steps to the side, preparing to attack should it become necessary.

[sblock=Corath's Initiative](1d20+3=13)[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Ready action (attack) vs. foreman's approach (toward any of the three), 5' step into the room and to the left.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 3, 2007)

OOC: Jemal and Helfdan...where'd you go?      Let me know what's going on in the OOC thread.  Thanks.

*Corath, Alaric, and Johen*

OOC: Initiative Order

13 Corath
11 Alaric
8 Johen
3 The Foreman

Foreman's Initiative (1d20+2=3) 

OOC: Back to initiative based posting.  I'll post the foreman's reactions (and action on his initiative) after each of you posts in initiative order.

OOC: Muzdum, Estelle and Aohdan will be able to roll initiative and enter the fray on round two.  William and Valen will be able to enter on round three.

*Muzdum, Estelle, and Aohdan*

The quarry workers making their way up the scaffolding suddenly stop, staring at Muzdum as if stupefied.

*William and Valen*

OOC: Listen checks, please.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2007)

"What are ya looking at rotten faces?!" Muzdum says defiant, as he wields his warhammer


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 4, 2007)

"We have brought nothing but your release from this, Foreman."

With that, Corath approaches the foreman and attacks.

[sblock=Corath's Attack and Damaage]Attack (1d20+1=13), If Corath hit: Damage (1d6+1=5) [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 4, 2007)

The foreman nimbly steps back, much more nimbly than he seemed to be when he was alive, and much too nimbly to be like the quarry workers the group faced on the road.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Alaric.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 4, 2007)

*Alaric the Alchemist, HP 6/6, AC 12*

"Crud!  Sorry foreman, but we're goin' to have to put down the zombie problem here...." Alaric mutters, stepping back and invoking a simple spell to send a bolt of icy frost at the foreman's head....

[sblock=ooc]My terrible attack  roll was a total of 9....ugh.  Damage would've been 4 cold damage though, if that were to hit.  Somehow I expect that a touch attack of 9 doesn't hit....

Ray of Frost spell with point blank shot and precise shot.  Stepping back 5 feet from the door.  Alaric is really, really not prepared to fight undead.  [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 4, 2007)

A coating of rime and frost adorns the desk behind the foreman.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Johen.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 5, 2007)

Johen seeing that diplomacy is not in anybody's mind at the present, decides to follow his comrades' example.
He simply raises his shortspear and thrusts it as hard as he can towards what's left of the foreman.

He then hurries and draws his scimitar to parry any attack.


[sblock=OOC]
std: r1 shortspear (1d20+1=10)
damage (1d6+1=7)
move: draw scimitar
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 5, 2007)

The foreman ducks to the side of Johen's spear as he springs forward toward the druid, jagged claw-like nails and horrifically sharp teeth bearing down for the attack.

[sblock=Bite Attack]Bite attack vs Johen. (1d20+2=8)[/sblock]

The foreman's suddenly distended, fang filled mouth claps shut just shy of Johen's arm, dripping black drool.

[sblock=Claw Attacks]Claw attacks vs Johen. (1d20+0=18, 1d20+0=18) 

Claw attack damage vs Johen. (1d3=1, 1d3=2)[/sblock]

The foreman's claws rake in a downward motion, across both of Johen's shoulders.  OOC: Total of 3 damage.  Please make 2 Fort Saves.


OOC: Muzdum, Aohdan, and Estelle, initiative please.  We'll start round two as soon as I have those rolls.


*Valen*

Valen hears what sounds like a man's muffled sobs, not far from the wine wagon.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 5, 2007)

Norali's Initiative (1d20+2=12)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 5, 2007)

Muzdum initiative: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1301937 = 13


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 5, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen searches for the source of the sobbing sounds


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 5, 2007)

Estelle's Initiative is 14.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 6, 2007)

Johen has barely drawn his scimitar that the foreman hits him on his shoulders, drawing blood.

[sblock=Fort]Fort (1d20+4=14, 1d20+4=7)[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 6, 2007)

OOC: As soon as we get Yttermayn's initiative, we'll start round two.  In the meantime...

The foreman's jagged claw-like nails leave bloody trails across Johen's shoulders.  His left shoulder suddenly goes numb.  The numbness travels across his chest to his right arm, his scimitar clanging to the floor from suddenly tingling fingers.  Before he quite understands what was happened, Johen falls to the floor, unable to move, unable to speak, yet fully aware of what's happening around him.

[sblock=DM's Johen Paralyzation notes...you no looky]Paralysis Duration on Johen. (1d4+1=5) [/sblock]

*Valen*

Valen's search takes him further away from the others, out into the field on the other side of the road from the quarry.  Hiding in an irrigation ditch, with his back to Valen, is Orin, shaking and rocking back and forth, muttering, "Dead, dead, dead..."


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 6, 2007)

Initiative (1d20+1=17)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 6, 2007)

OOC: Initiative, Round 2

17 Aohdan
14 Estelle
13 Corath
13 Muzdum
11 Alaric
8 Johen (Paralyzed)
3 The Foreman

OOC: Next in the initiative - Aohdan.  Current positioning in the foreman's office: Corath is just inside the door to the left.  Johen is slumped on the floor just in front of the door.  The Foreman stands just beyond Johen with a desk behind him.  Alaric is just outside the doorway.  It will take Aohdan and Estelle a move action to get there.  Muzdum will have to take a double move.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 6, 2007)

*Valen*

The ranger sees Orin's state, but as he hears sounds of combat behind him, decides he can help the teamster later.  He springs forth like a stag, rushing back to his friends.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 9, 2007)

Aohdan moved inside, carefully standing over and covering the helpless Johen.  He kept his sword out, between the undead thing and himself until he chose to strike!

Attack on the forman. (1d20+4=22, 1d8+3=9)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 9, 2007)

Aohdan's sword arcs down, slicing through the foreman's distorted face.  Part of his skull thumps to the floor as the skin of his face hangs loosely off the rest...but this doesn't seem to deter him.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Estelle.

[sblock=DM's damage reminder, you no looky]Foreman 9[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 9, 2007)

Estelle moves forward one step and flings a dagger at the already dead foreman. She doesn't like this one bit and her face shows exactly that.

*Dagger Attack +5 if within 30', 1d4+1 slashing/piercing*
1d20+5=17, 1d4+1=4


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 9, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Estelle moves forward one step and flings a dagger at the already dead foreman. She doesn't like this one bit and her face shows exactly that.
> 
> *Dagger Attack +5 if within 30', 1d4+1 slashing/piercing*




OOC: Rolls?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 9, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Estelle moves forward one step and flings a dagger at the already dead foreman. She doesn't like this one bit and her face shows exactly that.
> 
> *Dagger Attack +5 if within 30', 1d4+1 slashing/piercing*
> 1d20+5=17, 1d4+1=4




OOC: Ranged weapon into melee -4 to hit (he's currently in melee with Aohdan), plus the foreman has cover (big centaur butt) relative to Estelle.

Estelle's dagger hits the door frame of the building with a solid thunk, a mere inch from the foreman's gut.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Corath.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 10, 2007)

Seeing the druid go down, Corath hisses and moves in to attack.

[sblock=Corath's attack: ](1d20+1=2) 

GM jinxed my roll.  Just wait till I throw a wrench into this Monkey's business.     [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 10, 2007)

shadowmask said:
			
		

> Seeing the druid go down, Corath hisses and moves in to attack.
> 
> [sblock=Corath's attack: ](1d20+1=2)
> 
> GM jinxed my roll.  Just wait till I throw a wrench into this Monkey's business.     [/sblock]




Corath's rapier-hand goes wide as the foreman's half-face sneers at her.

OOC: Sorry.  I didn't think it would work.    

OOC: Next in the initiative - Muzdum.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 10, 2007)

Muzdum runs as fast as his short legs allow him towards the foreman office, it seems that everyone is in there!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 10, 2007)

OOC: Next in the iniative - Alaric.

*Valen*

As Valen is making his way back he can see that his companions are in some sort of trouble in the foreman's office.  Then he hears something behind him.  Glancing back, he sees Orin chasing after him but Orin's skin is stretched taut and horridly jagged teeth adorn his distended face.

OOC: Helfdan, Valen will enter the initiative count at the start of the next round...as will Orin.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 10, 2007)

OOC: well that was a hell of a fast transformation =D


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 10, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> OOC: well that was a hell of a fast transformation =D




OOC: There's a reason for it too.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 11, 2007)

*Alaric the Alchemist*

Alaric backs up a bit, telling Aodhan "Get outta there so we can fight that thing!"  After which he begins a short incantation, speaking Elven words of magic to ensorcel his crossbow, which he draws as soon as he's backed up a few paces.  Alaric drops his dagger just before casting the spell.

[sblock=DM]5-foot step away from the door but where Alaric should still be able to see the foreman, if possible, then drawing his light crossbow and dropping his dagger, following up with a standard action to cast Magic Weapon upon the crossbow.

Status: HP 6/6, AC 12 (touch 12, flat-footed 10), Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +3
Spells cast today: Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Magic Weapon
Remaining spells: Light, Color Spray
_In other words, basically useless now against the undead_[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 11, 2007)

OOC: 5 minute workday.    

[sblock=DM's paralyzation reminder...you no looky]4 rounds left on Johen's paralyzation[/sblock]

Johen feels a slight tingling at his extremities.  Unable to move, he sees Aohdan's hoofs prancing dangerously close to his body.

The foreman turns his attention to Aohdan, leering savagely as his jagged teeth and claws lash out at the centaur.

Bite attack against Aohdan. (1d20+2=17) Bite damage against Aohdan. (1d6+1=7) 

The foreman's horrific teeth clamp down on Aohdan's arm, ripping away skin and muscle.

OOC: Two fortitude saves please (results take place before your next action).

Claw attacks against Aohdan. (1d20=12, 1d20=6) 

The foreman's claws swipe across Aohdan's abdomen, just barely missing.

Orin's Initiative. (1d20+2=19) 

OOC: Initiative, Round 3

19 Orin
17 Aohdan
16 Valen
14 Estelle
13 Corath
13 Muzdum
12 Norali
11 Alaric
8 Johen (Paralyzed)
3 The Foreman

OOC: Next in the initiative - Orin (I'll post his action after Yttermayn posts Aohdan's Fort saves.)


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 11, 2007)

_(ooc: 2 saves for Aodhan?  When Johen was stricken, he needed 2 saves, but he had been hit twice.  It looks like Aodhan was only hit once....so wouldn't that be 1 save?  Just curious given the disparity)_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 11, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> _(ooc: 2 saves for Aodhan?  When Johen was stricken, he needed 2 saves, but he had been hit twice.  It looks like Aodhan was only hit once....so wouldn't that be 1 save?  Just curious given the disparity)_




OOC: I've purposefully not revealed exactly what type of creature the foreman is to keep things...suspenseful.  Suffice to say that his bite is far worse than his claws.  Astute rules lawyer types will probably be able to figure out what he is by examining his rolls and actions and the results of those actions (Johen's paralyzation is the big give away).


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 12, 2007)

OOC: Apparently, Aohdan's white blood cells are off puking in a gutter somewhere after a party instead of doing thier job.

Fortitude saves (1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=3)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> OOC: Apparently, Aohdan's white blood cells are off puking in a gutter somewhere after a party instead of doing thier job.
> 
> Fortitude saves (1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=3)




OOC: lol

Aohdan's sword slips from suddenly numb fingers as he slumps to the floor, blocking the doorway, his upper half landing on top of Johen.

[sblock=DM's paralyzation reminder for Aohdan...you no looky]Aohdan's paralyzation duration. (1d4+1=2) [/sblock]
[sblock=DM's other fort save reminder...you no looky]Aohdan - ghoul fever, 1 day[/sblock]

Orin dives at Valen, distorted mouth open impossibly wide.  Bite attack against Valen. (1d20+2=11)  Teeth covered in black drool nip at Valen's back, but fail to connect.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Valen (Aohdan is paralyzed)


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 12, 2007)

*Valen*

"By the Huntress!"  The young Tureni woodsman whips out his blade and swings at Orin, but his shock is such that he swings widely.  


[sblock=OOC]
Attack roll: 3+4=7 

[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 12, 2007)

Orin's whispered voice hisses at Valen, "Why did you do this to me?"

OOC: Next in the iniative - Estelle.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 12, 2007)

Estelle frowns as the large Aohdan goes down as well. This was not going according to any plan or whatever heroism the group had hoped for. She reached into her belt and withdrew two more daggers, flinging them at the vicious foreman, hoping to slow him down or stop him or anything.

[sblock=Actions]I'm assuming now that since Aohdan and Johen are down that this isn't firing into melee anymore?   Here's to hoping. I didn't take the -4 penalties in my rolls, so it is not reflected.

Attack One for 19, dealing 5 Damage. Attack Two for 12, dealing 2 Damage.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 12, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Estelle frowns as the large Aohdan goes down as well. This was not going according to any plan or whatever heroism the group had hoped for. She reached into her belt and withdrew two more daggers, flinging them at the vicious foreman, hoping to slow him down or stop him or anything.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]I'm assuming now that since Aohdan and Johen are down that this isn't firing into melee anymore?   Here's to hoping. I didn't take the -4 penalties in my rolls, so it is not reflected.
> 
> Attack One for 19, dealing 5 Damage. Attack Two for 12, dealing 2 Damage.[/sblock]




OOC: Melee penalty does still apply, due to Corath.  However, the foreman no longer has cover relative to Estelle.

One of Estelle's daggers zings past the foreman as he dodges it...but dodges into the second one which thunks into his forehead, toppling him over.  He lies still on the floor, scant feet from Aohdan and Johen.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Corath.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 12, 2007)

Corath, seeing the foreman go down and Orin framed by the doorway, moves up.  Placing the one-time teamster between her and Valen, she stabs at him.

[sblock=Corath's attack]Attack: (1d20+1=7)...and misses-terribly.    :\ [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 12, 2007)

Corath's rapier-hand stops short of Orin's gut.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Muzdum.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2007)

Watching the now turned Orin, Muzdum decides to put an end to that ,once kind, man suffering. He approaches the undead from behind , hammer in hand and swing a mighty blow.

[sblock=OOC] 
Attc: 11 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1312289
Dmg: 4 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1312291

Well... not so mighty =P[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 12, 2007)

Muzdum delivers a mighty blow to the air next to Orin's head.  Orin backs away from Muzdum, attempting to avoid him...as if something about the dwarf was repellant to him.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Norali.

Attempting to keep the mule calm up until this point, Norali, still shaken by her earlier failure, musters her courage and steps forward, symbol of the Shadow Knight held forth boldly, "Friend turned to foe, let the wickedness within you be redeemed!"

Norali's turn check against Orin. (1d20+2=6) 

Orin leers at her, "No redemption for what you have brought...seek redemption for yourselves, first!"

OOC: Next in the initiative - Alaric.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2007)

Muzdum takes note of Orins reaction. "Ha!" he said.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 12, 2007)

Johen sees in horror the centaur fall on him while his body is unable to react. Luckily the Wood Spirits are with him and Johen doesn't feel any pain from the shock. 
His eyes contemplate what they can and Johen wonders how Highflyer is doing up there, wishing that one day maybe, he might be able to join him in the safety of the sky...


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 12, 2007)

*Alaric the Alchemist*

If Alaric can see the foreman well enough to shoot, he'll aim his crossbow at the foreman and fire.  Then back away as far as he can afterward, moving to where the foreman has no line of sight to him.  Otherwise, he'll move around to see Orin and take a shot at him instead (while moving to a spot where the foreman can't see him, hopefully).

[sblock=attack]With Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, and Magic Weapon active, Alaric's attack roll is a total of 19, and his damage roll is a total of 10.  Link here.  With Precise Shot he'll be ignoring either the target's cover or the penalty for firing into melee, if there is any.

Status: HP 6/6, AC 12, Fortitude +2, Reflex +2, Will +3[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 12, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> If Alaric can see the foreman well enough to shoot, he'll aim his crossbow at the foreman and fire.  Then back away as far as he can afterward, moving to where the foreman has no line of sight to him.  Otherwise, he'll move around to see Orin and take a shot at him instead (while moving to a spot where the foreman can't see him, hopefully).
> 
> [sblock=attack]With Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, and Magic Weapon active, Alaric's attack roll is a total of 19, and his damage roll is a total of 10.  Link here.  With Precise Shot he'll be ignoring either the target's cover or the penalty for firing into melee, if there is any.
> 
> Status: HP 6/6, AC 12, Fortitude +2, Reflex +2, Will +3[/sblock]




OOC: The foreman went down with Estelle's attack.

Alaric's crossbow bolt zings past Valen and thunks solidly into Orin's chest, staggering him for a moment.

[sblock=DM's damage reminder...you no looky]10 damage on Orin[/sblock]

OOC: Next in the initiative - Orin (Johen is paralyzed, the foreman is dead).

[sblock=DM's paralyzation duration reminder...you no looky]Johen - 3 rounds, Aohdan - 1 round[/sblock]

Orin looks down at the crossbow bolt in his chest for a moment, then back at Valen, "I'm dead.  Why did you kill me?"  He then lashes out at the ranger with teeth and claws.

Orin's bite attack against Valen. (1d20+2=20)  Orin's jagged teeth scrape across Valen's sword arm, leaving bloody gashes.  Orin's bite damage against Valen. (1d6+1=2)

OOC: Two fort saves for Valen please.

Claw attacks against Valen. (1d20=16, 1d20=2)One of Orin's claws goes wide, but the other slashes across Valen's face.  Claw damage against Valen. (1d3=1) 

OOC: One more fort save for Valen please.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Valen or Estelle based on the results of Valen's saves (Aohdan is paralyzed).


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 12, 2007)

*Valen*

Save results: 15, 11, 23 

[sblock=DM]
OOPS, rolled 3x3 times by mistake...  so lets use the first 3...  sorry   

In case he is moving, Valen attacks
Attack: 11, Damage: 8 

[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 12, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Valen*
> 
> Save results: 15, 11, 23
> 
> ...




The sting of the wounds begins to numb Valen's nerves, but somehow he manages to push through the pain and swing his sword...and misses.

[sblock=DM's other fort save reminder...you no looky]Valen - ghoul fever: 1 day.[/sblock]

OOC: Next in the initiative - Estelle.  (How many daggers does she have left?)


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 13, 2007)

OOC: I believe I gave her 5, so she should have 2, by my estimate.

Estelle smiles at her handywork, though the brutality of witnessing one of her daggers plunge through someone's head is a little sobering. Quickly, she turns and flings one of her final daggers, hoping to end this threat so that they can tend to their fallen friends.

[sblock=Action]I am assuming she missed with one attack at 11, dealing 5 damage. Especially since they probably have cover and a -4.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 13, 2007)

Estelle's dagger thunks into the dirt near Orin's feet.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Corath.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 13, 2007)

Eyes narrowed, muttering under her breath in Thayvian, Corath again attacks.

[sblock=Corath's attack]Corath's attack (1d20+1=12) She is flanking...duh!.  Attack is actually 14; I forgot to add the +2 for flanking.    [/sblock]

[sblock=Corath's damage]Corath's damage (1d6+1=5)[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 13, 2007)

Corath's rapier-hand plunges through Orin's chest, next to Alaric's crossbow bolt.  Orin slides off the blade and slumps to the ground.  His eyes fixate on Muzdum as they gloss over in final death.

OOC: Back to regular posting rate.  Everyone except William gains 75 experience points.

OOC: 1 round later, Aohdan's paralyzation wears off.  3 rounds later, Johen's paralyzation wears off.

Norali sits heavily on the ground, visibly shaken and crying quietly.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 13, 2007)

*Valen*

The cloaked Tureni stares down at Orin.  "What happened to them?  And why did he blame us?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2007)

*"Ah have no clue ma' friend... Ah find strange Orin... well... this thing was afraid of me! Do you see? He was kind of getting away from me as Ah approach... Strange..."* Muzdum replies to the Tureni man, looking Orins corpse.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 13, 2007)

Estelle moves to retrieve her wayward daggers, wiping off the gore from the one that struck true, "Yeah, those ones on the walkway were doing the same thing too! Look, go show them." She points to where the other dead are below.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2007)

"Lets see..." Muzdum says as he approach carefully to the other walking dead.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 13, 2007)

Johen hears that the others have defeated Orin. But they don't seem to take care of him. 
He wants to shout to say he's still alive, only paralyzed, but his mouth wont open.

Then his limbs seem to regain mobility and more importantly he controls them again. 
He manages to say: "Aaah I can move!!" He rolls over, gets on his knees and slowly stands up. 
His shoulders hurt. He looks around. Death seems to accompany him a lot these days. 

_The tall trees moving in the wind... The calm of the forest...

Hum.. well, I shouldn't complain, I'm still alive.._  he thinks as he goes inside 
to recover his shortspear and to pick up his scimitar.

Whilst inside the house, he checks it out, looking for documents or objects of interest.

[sblock]search house (1d20+2=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 13, 2007)

Upon regaining his mobility, Aohdan gingerly picked himself back off the ground and avoided stepping on Johen.  He rummaged around the office looking for something clean to staunch the bleeding from his arm.  He settled for a sheef of papers and bound them to his arm.  Having taken minimal care of his own wound , and seeing that Johen was getting to his feet, he offered a hand to the druid- "Let's go see Norali..."


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 13, 2007)

"Well, that was worrisome.  Johen and Aodhan nearly bought it, and those creatures behaved rather oddly......why were they blaming us, for example?  Did some foul necromancer use illusions to mask himself as us, when cursing these poor souls with undeath?" Alaric says, walking over to inspect the foreman's corpse a bit and then the rest of the foreman's office.


_(searching the foreman's office and the foreman's corpse, taking 20 for a Search of 23)_


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 22, 2007)

Corath looks at the others curiously.  "What does it matter if they blamed us?  We did nothing to them, except pass by."  She watches Muzdum and Estelle approach the edge of the quarry.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 22, 2007)

*Alaric the Alchemist*

"Because if someone _did_ try to impersonate us, and trick the people here into thinking _we_ were the ones who zombified them or whatever, then the same culprit might try to deceive _others_ into thinking this was our doing......or deceive them into thinking the culprit's further vile deeds are also our doing.  I dunno, I may be overthinking this, after all.  They may have blamed us because they never _saw_ the culprit, in which case, we'd have been the last folks they'd seen before their transformation, which might leave them thinking we'd done it." Alaric rambles on for a few moments, while checking the foreman's corpse for anything helpful or informative.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Valen*

The ranger pomders Alaric's words for a moment.  "Remember they followed us and attacked us on the road.  They probably blame us because whomever did this, TOLD them to attack US."   He looks at Orin's remains with sadness.  "They were thus murdered and desacrated to eliminate us.  Someone does not wish us to reach Silvergard."


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 22, 2007)

"All the more reason to get there with haste."  Aohdan added to Valens remark.  "Unless one of you can speak with the dead, I suggest we get to the next town and let the local _law-bringers_ deal with it."  he said with a slight sneer.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 22, 2007)

"I still do not understand how such dark magic is possible? So many people turned into zombies in such a short time... and for us? why?" asks Johen


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 22, 2007)

*Alaric the Alchemist*

Alaric shrugs.  "Who knows?  And necromancy's not a sort of magic I've studied much, beyond the most rudimentary principles.  I think it's best we continue onward now, it's unlikely that we could do anything for the rest of the undead workers and draft animals.  We'll tell the authorities of Vedlund about it, and hopefully they can take care of it, but we have to keep moving forward.  There are likely too many zombies or suchlike for us to handle."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 23, 2007)

Muzdum keeps advancing , awaiting a response from the zombies


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 23, 2007)

Corath belatedly retracts her rapier.  She steps up to take her accustomed place at Alaric's shoulder.  "If there is nothing we can do, we should leave."  Cocking her head to the side, "Who should tell the dwarf?"


----------



## Amaury (Oct 23, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Alaric shrugs.  "Who knows?  And necromancy's not a sort of magic I've studied much, beyond the most rudimentary principles.  I think it's best we continue onward now, it's unlikely that we could do anything for the rest of the undead workers and draft animals.  We'll tell the authorities of Vedlund about it, and hopefully they can take care of it, but we have to keep moving forward.  There are likely too many zombies or suchlike for us to handle."




"It is sensible... Let's move on." Johen replies before walking back to the halfling priestress and taking the donkey reins from her.



OOC: there was nothing of interest in the foreman's house?


----------



## Amaury (Oct 23, 2007)

deleted


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 23, 2007)

Amaury said:
			
		

> "It is sensible... Let's move on." Johen replies before walking back to the halfling priestress and taking the donkey reins from her.
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: there was nothing of interest in the foreman's house?




OOC: Tomorrow's update will include search check results and such.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Voices*

Estelle hears a voice, whispering, as if someone were right behind her, "Come to me.  Take the stone from the dwarf and come to me.  Eternal life, eternal blood.  Just take the stone!"  The voice becomes demanding with the last statement.

Aohdan sees a swirl of color in front of his eyes for a moment, followed by words inside his mind, "The dwarf's stone is the source.  Destroy it."

*The Foreman's Office*

Johen and Alaric's search of the office turns up a strong box stowed under the desk.  The box looks as though it should lock, but is open when they find it.  The box contains a multitude of papers, mostly materials manifests, worker pay records and other mundane items.  Alaric's more thorough search reveals a false bottom in the strong box.  Within, a small golden figurine of a dragon with tiny red gems for eyes and a note, written in Azgundi, 

_This was found in the old mines of Silvergard.  I send it to you as a gift for your continued support of our cause.  The stone you have provided has made it possible to partially rebuild the fort.  We now have a garrison of Reapers stationed there and, with any luck and the dark will of the Lord of Death, we should have a truly defensible position by year's end.  A few more shipments will ensure that this comes to pass and your final pay will be doubled as added incentive.  Your continued secrecy in this matter is of utmost importance._

*The Quarry's Edge*

As William continues to hold a defensive position, the zombie quarry workers have stopped moving up the scaffolding, simply watching him.  As Muzdum approaches the edge, however, they start moving again.  Rather than threatening, however, they seem to be approaching the dwarf almost reverently.

*Norali* 

As Johen takes the reins of the donkey from Norali, she looks up at with tear streaked eyes, "I...I...think the Redeemer has forsaken me.  Why can I not exert his will?  Is my faith not strong enough?  What have I done wrong?"

*The Road*

As most of the group makes motions to leave, the undead horses attached to the stone carts, and Orin's wine wagon, all start to move, walking slowly toward the quarry's edge, dragging their heavy cargo behind them.

[sblock=DM's treasure value notes...you no looky]Gold figurine value = 2000 gp[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2007)

"He! Looka ta this would ya'?" Muzdum says to the one nearest to him, with his big smile, and his round face. "Let's see...Ehm... Knee!" the dwarf orders the zombies that approach him.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 24, 2007)

Finishing his search and reading the odd note, Alaric curses and shouts to the others "We have to leave _now_!  Stop futzing around and get moving!"  Then he hustles over to go drag Muzdum along since he's wasting so much time over by the edge of the quarry.  Alaric takes the note and the figurine, considering that they might be important and that the figurine could at least be sold later to fund the trip.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 24, 2007)

*Valen*

"Alaric is right!"  Valen springs to Muzdum's side.  "We better get going, my friend."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 25, 2007)

"WAIT!" William holds a hand out to stop Valen and Alaric.  "Look at them, at the way they look at Muzdum.  Perhaps they'll listen to him?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

"Ah' was thinking tha same thing, since Orin ... well, what was left of him, appeared to be affraid of me. Now look at this things! They come to me like ... Ah' do'know... Like if Ah' was some sort of idol...he he... This is weird... Let's try if they can speak... if they can, may be they tell us who did this to them."  Muzdum suggest, waiting if he has some response from the zombies. "One of ya, came here!" he orders.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 25, 2007)

While the others talk hurriedly, about leaving or staying or playing with the dead, Estelle slowly moves her way through them. Her eyes focus on Muzdum, everything poriferal becoming black and nonexistant. In slow motion everything parts in front of her, leaving the dwarf alone on the edge.

She closes the gap between them in a flash. Anger, desperation, lust line her young face as she clenches her fist tightly into the straps of his backpack. The feralness is back, her teeth exposed as her eyes maniacally stare at the dwarf. "Give it to me now!! Give me the stone!" She shouts this, shaking him as she does.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2007)

"Wow! Let go of me crazy human!" Barks Muzdum upon been taken by surprise, as he is shaken by Estelle. Muzdum tries to turn and separate himself from the woman "What's wrong with you? Leave my things you thief!" he growls with fury. A dwarf is very attached to his materials belongings. "Stop before Ah' have to hurt ya lady! Ah'm warning ya!"


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 26, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*

The ranger's eyes narrow at Estelle's actions.  He steps forth placatingly.  "Now, now, my lady.  Please stop this.  We can surely speak calmly about this stone of yours."


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 26, 2007)

"The stone..."  Aohdan muttered, his eyes distant and glazed.  As the vision passeed, the light of consciousness returned to Aohdans features.  He approached Muzdum, quickening his step as Estelle started to man-handle his friend.  When she mentioned the stone, urgency became alarm and Aohdan charged in, attempting to force himself between his friend and the seemingly crazed Estelle.

OOC: Do I need to make a roll?  Bull-rush or grapple or something?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 26, 2007)

OOC: Do we want to roll initiative?  I think that mainly depends on ethandrew.  Is Estelle able to be reasoned with?  If not, initiative is in order, I think.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 26, 2007)

OOC: That depends on if the command issued was an actual _command_ or merely a voice suggesting it. Since people can talk during rounds without needing initiative...

...Initiative of 24. Ooooh boy.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 26, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> OOC: That depends on if the command issued was an actual _command_ or merely a voice suggesting it. Since people can talk during rounds without needing initiative...
> 
> ...Initiative of 24. Ooooh boy.[/url]




OOC: There isn't anything magical influencing Estelle at the moment, just a sense of compelling urgency in the voice.  Estelle's will is still her own.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 26, 2007)

OOC: Then it would stand to reason that she could be convinced her actions are improper. Right now, she knows what needs to be done and has initiative I reckon.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 26, 2007)

William stands dumbfounded, staring as the beautiful woman goes crazy.  "W..What is going on here? Estelle, what's wrong?"

Init: 3


----------



## Amaury (Oct 26, 2007)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> _This was found in the old mines of Silvergard.  I send it to you as a gift for your continued support of our cause.  The stone you have provided has made it possible to partially rebuild the fort.  We now have a garrison of Reapers stationed there and, with any luck and the dark will of the Lord of Death, we should have a truly defensible position by year's end.  A few more shipments will ensure that this comes to pass and your final pay will be doubled as added incentive.  Your continued secrecy in this matter is of utmost importance._




"Nice found Alaric.. Hum.. Stone? Reapers? Lord of Death? This sounds bad.. What is this talking about?"  Johen wonders aloud. But Alaric quickly take the figurine and vanishes outside...

So he walks out as well and heads back to the halfling priestress, worried about the donkey. He checks the skies for High Flyer.


			
				crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> *Norali*
> 
> As Johen takes the reins of the donkey from Norali, she looks up at with tear streaked eyes, "I...I...think the Redeemer has forsaken me.  Why can I not exert his will?  Is my faith not strong enough?  What have I done wrong?"




"Hum.. do not let your heart fill with these thoughts.. Gods and Nature are hard for us their servants to decipher somethimes... Sometimes Good can come out of Evil.. We're all alive that's what's important.. Tonight we should pray for these poor souls who have not been so lucky.."  he says reassuringly.

Looking around and hearing the commotion he wonders: "What's going on now?? We should leave! Hey? HEY? Stop this!" he shouts when he sees Estelle and Muzdum come to grips.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] If Estelle is still tryint to take Muzdum backpack, he will hit her in the face when he have a chance. With his hands that is. Don't want another ghoul around =P
Init: 7 + (I don't have Muzdum sheet here, so I don't remember his Init bonus, if any.)[/sblock]
"Last warning lady!" the dwarf says, as he waits to see Estelle reaction.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 27, 2007)

Moving to place herself between Alaric and the zombies, Corath watches as the situation continues to degenerate.  _Why are they behaving this way?  What stone?_

"Muzdum!  What stone does Estelle seek from you?"  Corath balances lightly, ready to fight if need be.  _If necessary, I will protect Alaric, and we will continue on to the keep._  Although Corath remains between the wizard and the zombies, she is obviously confused between who or what is the most critical threat.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2007)

"How will Ah' know? Ah' don't carry garbage with me ya' know?" replies Muzdum, not taking his eyes out of the carzy woman, reading his fists.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 27, 2007)

Alaric has no idea why the two are struggling, and just gives them an incredulous look, staying back.  "Wha?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 27, 2007)

Aohdan set himself to wedge between Estelle and Muzdum and, directing most of the force Estelles way, he used his strength to shove his way in between them.

OOC: Unless of course Estelle intends to actively resist, in which case we'll have to resolve some combat I guess.  Init, just in case: Initiative (1d20+2=17)

"Muzdum, you should probably search your pack and pockets, I suspect you may be carrying something you don't realize you have.  Something dangerous..." Aohdan told his friend somberly.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 27, 2007)

Estelle growls a low gutteral sound in her throat, frustrated at everyone in her way. Before anyone else can get in her way or pry her off, she yanks sideways at Muzdum's pack, hoping to pry it off his shoulders. "Leave me ALONE! The stone is mine!"



Actions: Okay, I'm assuming I have initiative, Estelle wants to try one thing before anyone else has a turn... Disarm Muzdum's backpack! She'll be disarming an item, using her dagger to cut loose the straps.

Obviously he gets an AoO to stop it all. So he should do that before anything else. AC 14.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 28, 2007)

OOC: PC brawl initiative order

24 - Estelle
17 - Aohdan
9 - Muzdum
3 - Jemal

OOC: Assuming that Estelle's action is the disarm attempt, Muzdum gets an attack of opportunity against Estelle if he chooses to attack with a weapon.  Otherwise, Estelle and Muzdum need to make opposed attack rolls.  The winner gets (or keeps) the backpack.

OOC: Anyone else who wants to get in on this, roll initiative and you'll enter the fray on the second round.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2007)

OOC: Nothing personal =P

Muzdum wields his hammer when he see Estelle dagger. Fearing for his life, he attacks.
[sblock=Combat]
Attack: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1339254 = 13 (Is she flat footed? I mean, she is trying to cut lose my own backapack.)
Dmg: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1339264 = 8
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 28, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> OOC: Nothing personal =P
> 
> Muzdum wields his hammer when he see Estelle dagger. Fearing for his life, he attacks.
> [sblock=Combat]
> ...




OOC: Since the action is hers, she is not flat-footed.

Muzdum's hammer whistles past Estelle's head, missing by mere inches.

OOC: Opposed attack rolls for the tug-of-war over the backpack please.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 28, 2007)

OOC: Lovely. A 7. I wasn't planning on this working, by the way.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2007)

OOC: Oposed Attack roll. It's just the roll, don't know what modifier is to be add, if any:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1339309 = 17


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 28, 2007)

Muzdum wriggles free of Estelle's grasp of his backpack.  In the process, she rips free a patch at the bottom, revealing a secret compartment Muzdum never knew was there.  From that compartment drops a silver hewed stone, about the size of a smooth sling stone, with odd, crack like, black veins snaked across its surface.

OOC: Next in the iniative - Aohdan.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 28, 2007)

Johen's mouth forms a 'O' in surprise and disbelief. So much so that nothing comes out of it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2007)

"Wha' the hell is tha' thing?" Muzdum tries to pick it up


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 28, 2007)

Estelle's eyes widen in surprise. Completely disregarding Muzdum, she drops to her knees, clutching at the fallen treasure, "The stone! I've found it! It's mine!" She grips it tightly in her hands, clutching it tightly to her chest.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2007)

OOC: I think Ahodan is the one to be moving before us, I noticed it now =P


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 28, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> OOC: I think Ahodan is the one to be moving before us, I noticed it now =P




OOC: This is true.  On Aohdan's initiative:
As Estelle lunged for the stone, Aohdan blocked her with a shoulder as he scooped the stone up, completely enclosing it in his fist.
OOC: Not sure how the monkey is intending to handle this scuffle - this is what I'm doing if allowed.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 28, 2007)

OOC: Since it is Aohdan's action in the initiative, he gets the stone.

Aohdan notes that the stone seems relatively fragile in his hand.  A good swat with a warhammer or similar blunt object should be enough to turn it to dust.

OOC: Next in the initiative - Muzdum.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2007)

If Estelle is still trying to get the stone, the dwarf will try to hold her still, if not, he will say: "Well tha' somethin' strange... Ah' never knew Ah' had such thin' in my backpack... What does it do? Besides turnin' her crazy"


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 29, 2007)

Estelle's face saddens when the stone is scooped up right before her hands, her celebratory rant cut short and replaced, "Ooooh, gimme gimme gimme," she states from her knees, her hands upwardly following the path of the stone as Aohdan takes it away.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 29, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen knelles by Estelle's side and puts a hand on her shoulder.  "Calm down, girl.  Please, just tell us what is so important about that stone."   The normally grim ranger was moved by the girl's obvious suffering.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 29, 2007)

OOC: Ethandrew, are your canines... obvious?  --> _The feralness is back, her teeth exposed as her eyes maniacally stare at the dwarf._

Ahodan held the stone securely, warily, in case someone else flipped out for it.  "Estelle, there are things I would know from you." he said grimly.  "And I think you know what they are." he added.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 29, 2007)

Estelle stops her pleading. She looks up into the face of Valen, then over toward William. When she spots the concern and confusion on his face, Estelle's own face drops. She looks down, dropping her hands in her lap and stares at them. "I, uhh, umm. I'm sorry." She looks up at each person in turn, pleading with her eyes. "I don't know what that was happening, it was like something switched inside of my head, screaming at me to get the stone. I didn't know it was there, but I did too at the same time. I'm sorry. Muzdum," she looks at the dwarf standing next to her, "I'm sorry."

She officially plops down onto the ground, forsaking the comfort her knees so thoughtfully offered. The idea of walking dead right near her was forgotten in her misery. "I guess if you have questions I'll answer them, but I don't have much to tell, I don't think."


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 29, 2007)

"I too have been hearing voices, Estelle." Aohdan offered comfortingly.  "But mine do not compel me.  Tell us what you know.  Why do you think you are affected so?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2007)

"Not to worry child, ya' were lucky Ah' missed ya', Ah' was really scared! Ya' look like crazy! Ahahaha" the dwarf laugh cheerfully "Although... Ah' find it strange that ya' react to this stone somewhat... completely opposed to Orin. Ah' guess it was not my dread look in combat what made him avoid me."


----------



## Amaury (Oct 29, 2007)

Johen says to the halfling priestress: "Look.. this stone seems to be at the centre of our companions strange behaviour.. Follow me, let's have a look at it, you may know what it is and whether it is linked to the undead phenomenon..."

Johen walks with the halfling to have a look at the stone: "The letter we found in the foreman's house mentioned a stone that was helping the building of some defences.. Could both stones be linked?? But how could have it been placed in Muzdum's backpack?? Halfling, what do you say this stone is??"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 29, 2007)

Norali looks at the stone in the centaur's hand, "That is a _seeing stone_ I believe.  They allow the person carrying it to be scryed on by the creator of the stone, or someone designated by the creator, without interference or magical resistance of any sort.  The Shadow Knights use them to keep tabs on their knights in the field who are on dangerous missions.  But the black veins...those shouldn't be there.  It looks like it has been corrupted somehow."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2007)

"So someone has been watchin' me!" Barks the dwarf "Curses to ya'!" he shouts to the stone. "But the only moment Ah' wasn't aware of my things, was on Orins wagon... Or when Ah' met my brother..." the dwarf thoughts, abstracting from reality.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 29, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen ponders the revelations, then speaks thoughtfully, yet his intense blue eyes signal the dire importance of his question.  "Norali, aside from seeing, could they be listening to us right now, as well?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 29, 2007)

Norali nods, "Yes...but...the black veins...I don't think the stone is attuned to who it's supposed to be."  She ponders a moment, then says to William, "Could you use _detect evil_ on the stone?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 30, 2007)

"Norali... Do you think it's tuned to Estelle?  I wonder what would happen if we held it close to her..." Aohdan mused out loud.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 30, 2007)

Norali shakes her head, "The stone is attuned to the viewer, not the viewed.  Whoever holds the stone is the one who can be scryed upon.  The one doing the scrying...I think that's what the black veins represent.  The viewer is not who it is supposed to be."


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 30, 2007)

Corath tips her head far to the right.  Now that her companions have calmed, she places herself more firmly between Alaric and the zombies in the quarry.

"Destroy it.  If it is being used by one who is no friend to us...destroy it."  Her voice is cold and matter-of-fact.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 30, 2007)

"Aye, just smash it already.  It's likely no good to us, an' could be dangerous.  I doubt there's anything positive to come from keepin' it around." Alaric comments.  "And let's _go_.  No good sittin' around here with zombies afoot while we hem an' haw about what t' do."


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 30, 2007)

*Valen* 

Valen nods at Corath and Alaric.  "That is what I meant.  Let us destroy it, and leave this place.  I have some more questions, but they are best asked when that stone is no more."


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 30, 2007)

With Noralis answer, Aohdan needed no further prompting and he smashed the stone onto another ordinary stone before his companions could even finish voicing their suggested actions.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 30, 2007)

OOC: Please wait until Wednesday's update before moving past the stone smashing...big badaboom in store there.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 30, 2007)

"Thank you Norali.. this was most interesting.. Would our employers mistrust us? And why or how has it been 'corrupted'?? The mistery deepens..

As to destroying it, I don't know.. It doesn't look a good idea to me.. It could explode in our faces.."

Johen checks in the mine for the workers making sure they are still at a safe distance.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Turning Point*​
As Aohdan slams the silvery, black veined rock against the ground...

*Aohdan*

The voice in his mind echoes almost painfully, _"Well done...but beware.  You have been noticed.  Forces will align against you.  Be ready."_

*Estelle*

A horrific scream rips through her mind.  As the world fades from view and her consciousness slips, the voice whispers, "I will find you again...my daughter."

*Corath* 

A wave of black energy issues forth from the stone.  As it washes over Corath, a curious sensation tingles across her body.  For the briefest of moments, the illusion of flesh that she cloaks herself in becomes real.  She feels the breeze across her face, the taste of dust on her tongue, the warmth of the sun on her skin...and the smell of the dead.  And then the sensations are gone.

*William* 

A wave of black energy issues forth from the stone.  The sensation of inescable evil washes over William.  An evil beyond his comprehension.  And a sense of urgency...William cannot shake the feeling that that evil is coming...soon.

*Muzdum* 

As the black energy erupts from the stone, Muzdum is suddenly back in the capital.  His brother is handing him his pack, clasping his hand, saying "farewell."  Muzdum can feel the stone like a dead weight in his pack...and he sees the stone's black veins snaking their way across his brother's face, filling his eyes with the same black energy that issues forth from the shattered stone.  Then the vision passes.

*Johen* 

The black energy is coyingly familiar somehow...Johen knows it, has felt it before, although he didn't know it at the time.  It is the same energy that issued forth ever so briefly from the dagger that killed his mentor.

*Alaric* 

The black energy is familiar to Alaric as well.  He had seen Entan, his mentor, attempt to harness such energy...once.  It was the only time he'd ever seen Entan visibly shaken by something.  It was something beyond mere Necromancy...it was the power of pure evil, undiluted by consciousness or intent.  

*Valen* 

For a moment it seems that everyone around him is lost, as if the black energy had robbed them of their senses.  Valen alone remains aware of his surroundings.  He sees Estelle fall to the ground, unconscious.  He sees the zombies in the quarry and the undead horses dragging the wagons suddenly collapse.  The massive stone wagons teeter on the edge of the quarry, their momentum carrying them forward, toppling downward.  The stone blocks rumble to the bottom, crushing the now truly dead workers, as well as the scaffolding.  A great cloud of dust and dirt rises into the air from the quarry.  And he sees Norali, her eyes unfocused, her small form shaking, her mouth forming words but no sound issuing forth.  And he sees her hair literally go white.

*Aftermath* 

The black energy passes.  As everyone comes back to their senses, they see Estelle, lying unconscious on the ground and the stone, now so much silvery dust.  A great cloud of dust and dirt swirls about from the quarry.  Norali, her hair now white, is sitting on the ground rocking back and forth, crying.

OOC: Everyone gets 900 experience points.  See the OOC thread for level-up procedures.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 31, 2007)

*Valen*

The ranger feels at Estelle's neck for a pulse, and gently trie to wake her.  "Johen, please check on Norali."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2007)

Muzdum is static, staring at the remains of the stone. A tear dripping by his cheek, as he says in a low voice _"Brother...." _


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 31, 2007)

"I will too," Alaric says to Valen.  "That was somethin' awfully wierd.  And disturbing."

The alchemist walks over to Norali, sitting down to try and soothe her with calming words and a hug.  He's not really sure what to do, anyway, and doesn't know how that wierd stone must've affected the others.  But he figures that Norali's probably upset because it seemed such an *evil* force, and she's some kind of benevolent priestess, so....


----------



## Amaury (Nov 4, 2007)

Johen is in his master's living room. Facing with the realisation of his master's murder and seeing the weapon that was used to carry out the vile act. He sees his hand slowly pick up the dagger and that feeling of unease comes back to him..
Then a voice, a familiar one echoes in his mind. _Valen..._ he thinks.

Getting his senses back to reality, Johen checks his surroundings and searches for Norali. He spots her and immediately sees her white hair. "Sister!" he shouts alarmed and kneels beside her to check her up.

OOC:
cool description and merci for XP.   
Heal check: heal no mods (1d20=10)


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 5, 2007)

As Corath comes to herself and begins to walk, the others hear a strange, metallic sound emanating from her.

*sniffing and walking around the area*

"What was that smell, and where did it go?"   She is otherwise ignoring everyone else.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 5, 2007)

Aohdan nervously trotted backward with baby steps, looking all around and finally up.  "Who are you?" he said.  A moment later with no reply he yelled "WHO ARE YOU?!"


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 5, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood* 

The ranger wraps Estelle in his green cloak and picks her up withsurprising gentleness.  He is surprised by Aohdan's outburst.  His eyes narrow as he looks about, seeking the source of the centaur's distress.  Seeing no-one, he slowly approaches Aohdan.  "What is it, friend?  Who are you speaking to?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2007)

*"It's me Ahodan, Muzdum yar friend"* says Muzdum, surprised by the centaur reaction.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 6, 2007)

"Stupid voice." Aohdan muttered grumpily.  He seemed then to notice several of his friends looking at him oddly.  Aohdan stumbled on his words "Iyuh... um... We've been noticed, fellas.  I used to think the voice I've been hearing was related to my head injury." Aohdan pointed to the scab on the side of his head.  "But now...  I mean, how could I have known of the stone in Muzdum's pack?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 7, 2007)

OOC: Jemal, we didn't hear from you last week.  Let me know what your status is in the OOC thread please.  Thanks.

OOC: Moving things forward to Vedlund.

*The Frontier City of Delagund in the Duchy of Vedlund*

Another couple of hours of walking gets the group to the town.  The town is more a fort, with wooden walls enclosing the modest homes and businesses and Lord Ezra's keep providing a sturdy center to the town.  Norali walks along with the party but does not speak.

A small temple to the Healing Light takes her in and also examines Estelle.  They say Norali is in shock and will recover...in time.  Estelle they are not certain of.  They can't find anything physically wrong with her.

The group is able to find modest accomodations at the only inn in town, near the Healing Light temple.

*The Next Day* 

OOC: Everyone who is still injured heals 2 hit points.

OOC: Aohdan and Valen...fort saves please.

The next morning Estelle awakens and is able to join the others in the Inn's common room.  Moments later, Norali rejoins the group as well.

Norali still appears shaken and her hair is still white, "I...apologize for my lack of courage and faith.  When the black energy touched me I saw something...something horrible."


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 7, 2007)

*Valen * 

[sblock=OOC]

I think I'm in trouble...
Fort save 11  
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 7, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Valen *
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> ...




OOC: Yup.    

The bite wound Valen suffered is inflamed and tender when Valen awakens.  As he joins the group and breakfast is placed on the table, Valen is nearly overcome with a gnawing, aching hunger.  

The others notice Valen is pale, sweating, shaking...not at all healthy.

First roll = Con damage, second roll = Dex damage. (1d3=3, 1d3=3)


----------



## Amaury (Nov 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] was the Save related to ghoul attack? if so Johen should save as well. 
Fort save (1d20+5=6) 
spell list: 
L0 (4) DC13 : Light - Detect Magic - Guidance - Cure Minor Wounds
L1 (3) DC14 : Speak with Animals - Entangle - Cure Light Wounds[/sblock]

Johen gets up in the morning. His sleep has been difficult: their recent encounters, the stone, Estelle et Norali, plus the fact that he was again in a city.

He first makes sure Highflyer is well and feeds him. Then I goes to his companions and says: "I have asked Lady Nature to grant me the powers to heal wounds.. Who needs curing?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 7, 2007)

Amaury said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC] was the Save related to ghoul attack? if so Johen should save as well.
> Fort save (1d20+5=6)
> spell list:
> L0 (4) DC13 : Light - Detect Magic - Guidance - Cure Minor Wounds
> ...




OOC: Aohdan and Valen were bitten and failed a second "mystery save."  Johen was only clawed.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2007)

*"Good mornin' friends!"* Says the cheerful Muzdum. The current events didn't seem to put down his spirit. *"Ah' need food!"* the dwarf stares at Valen *"And it seems ya' need a healer! Ya' ain't look very well... How abut if ya' go to the temple, it's next to the inn, Ah' could take ya'"*


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 7, 2007)

Estelle woke with a start, her body cold yet feverish. She lay in a bed, an unfamiliar roof looking up at her, the noise of life coming from outside her walls. Her hands tightly grip the blanket that half-covered her body as she slowly pulls them up so that is rests under her chin.

Her head pounded with each heartbeat, repeating along with it the voice stating the same phrase again and again, _"I will find you again...my daughter."_ She closed her eyes, trying to banish out the thought, but all that occurred was the utterance of one word, "Father..."

**********

Entering the common room, Estelle glances at each of her companions, attempting to avoid eye contact, especially with William. She keeps her arms close to her body, trying to be as small as possible. She appears paler, her skin showing a bit of translucency as if she's been ill, though she appears as fit as ever. And yet her features appear more striking; her eyes stand out more, her complexion delicate, yet firm. She slides into a chair near the edge of the group as quietly and discreetly as possible.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 8, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Valen *
> I think I'm in trouble...
> Fort save 11




OOC: Me too: Fort save: (1d20+2=7)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2007)

OOC: Uh a ghoul centaur, thats new


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 8, 2007)

Aohdan appears pale as well, feverish and shaky.  A hunger unlike anything the young centaur has ever felt before gnaws at his insides.

First roll = Con damage, Second roll = Dex damage. (1d3=3, 1d3=1)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2007)

*"Hey! Ya' seem quite bad... "* Muzdum steps up *"We go to that temple to get ya' two fixed! An' it's not a suggestion, come on!" *the dwarf pushes Valen, then Ahodan, to the door. *"Move yar lazy asses! Ahaha"*


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 9, 2007)

"But I'm sooooo hungry!"  Aohdan protested.  He snatched up a chunk of meat from an untended plate on the way out the door and devoured it.  "Ok! Ok!" he said to his insistent little friend as he pushed Aohdan up the temple steps.


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 9, 2007)

*Valen*

The normally relaxed-seeming ranger seems anxious, with uncontrollable shaking.  His stride is no longer graceful, rather it is halting, as he lets Muzdum steer him out the door.


----------



## Amaury (Nov 9, 2007)

His proposal having been ignored, Johen applies to himself some of his own magic reducing what was left of his wounds.

He checks Estelle from the corner of his eye but opts to let her recompose herself alone.

As the others are gone, he goes to the innkeeper and asks: "My good man, how are the roads further east from here? Any trouble of late?"

OOC: not sure if East is our direction   
+1hp CmW = top HP.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 10, 2007)

*OOC: Sorry, lost internet connection for nearly two weeks.  I have it now, but it's slow.  I'll update whenever I can (Including Leveling up William ASAP.*

William easily noticed the differences in Estelle, though he tries not to show it.  She's obviously trying to hide it, and bringing it out in front of EVERYONE would probably not be the best of ideas.  He'd need to get her alone and find out what was wrong, and quickly.

Once those who are coming have gathered, he clears his throat and adresses them.  "My friends, I do believe that smashing that stone may have been... hasty.  I sensed an overhwelming evil unleashed, and it is heading this way.  I've said before and I will say again: This is not all sheer happenstance.  Something dark, hideous, and powerful is coming and I believe we are all somehow connected.. Either to it, or to each other.  Does anybody have any idea what's going on?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 10, 2007)

"I honestly don't know," Alaric responds.  "I doubt that destroying the stone was any worse than leaving it intact would have been.  I'm not sure what's goin' on, but we should keep movin' on tomorrow or the next day."

Alaric intends to go around town and see about selling the piece of treasure he looted from the foreman's office, so he can divvy up the spoils and get some supplies maybe.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 14, 2007)

OOC: shadowmask didn't post last week.  Not sure how that happened.      I'm going to assume Corath accompanied Alaric to sell the loot.

*The Frontier City of Delagund in the Duchy of Vedlund, The Inn common room*

OOC: The group will be heading northwest from here.  

The innkeep answers Johen, "Not much out of the orcs this year, which is good.  Still, the patrols are saying that the spiders are getting bigger, meaner and bolder.  Can't stand spiders, especially big ones."

The serving girl puts a plate of breakfast down in front of Estelle and William.

*The Frontier City of Delagund in the Duchy of Vedlund, Shrine of the Healing Light*

Muzdum guides Aohdan and Valen into the small, one room temple.  A young priest is busying tidying up, washing the single, small stained glass window near the arched ceiling.  He stands on a rickety ladder and is humming quietly to himself.  When the trio enters, he startles and nearly falls off the 10 foot tall ladder.  "Oh goodness gracious."  He looks down and immediately sees the state that the centaur and the woodsman are in, "Oh my."  He scurries down the ladder and approaches, placing a hand to Valen's forehead, "High fever, shakes, paleness, sweats...what other symptoms are there?  And when did this start?"

He escorts Valen to lay down on the floor and asks Aohdan to do the same as he fetches blankets and other supplies.

*The Frontier City of Delagund in the Duchy of Vedlund, Adventurer's Guild office*

The guild office is a tiny, former store front next door to the equally tiny constabulary and jail.

As Alaric and Corath enter, it appears that the office also doubles as something of a records library with shelves crammed full of scrolls and papers.  An older, gray-haired woman with spectacles perched on a long and crooked nose steps out of the back as the pair enter, "Guild business or records business?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2007)

*"Ahm... they seem hungry, very hungry. And ah... Ah' think it started this morning, after the fight with the undeads right? "* Muzdum inquires


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 14, 2007)

*Alaric the Alchemist*

"I have some news for the Adventurer's Guild in Azgund, that doesn't bode well...." Alaric says, and roughly explains the undead encounter in the stone quarry, leaving out the mystery stone, except to say that they found a strange stone at the quarry that they smashed after sensing that it was somehow corrupted with evil magic.

He also mentions that evidence at the stone quarry has led him to believe that a militant force of undead or something may be marching on other parts of Azgund, from Silvergard, in coming months.  Alaric tells the fellow that he's on his way to investigate the problem, but that forces in the rest of Azgund should be expecting a possible attack by undead.

_(ooc: I'm not really sure exactly what to say...)_


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 15, 2007)

Aohdan pointed to the massive, pussy wound on his arm."Was bitten..." He looked around hungrily as he crunched up the end of the bone he snatched in the inn.  "Got anything to eat?"


----------



## Jemal (Nov 15, 2007)

Once the others have left and they are alone, William speaks "Estelle, I am sorry to intrude, but I find the need to be rather straight-forward at this time.  We are travelling together, and have allready experienced some... strange things, yet I feel that each day you slip further and further away from us.  Is it something that is bothering you, or something you think you need to hide from us?  Either way, I would like to help you, if you will tell me what it is.  I'd like to think we're friends, and friends are there for each other."  He cracked a smile "Much more reliable than simple travelling companions."


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 15, 2007)

Estelle looks William in the eyes for a moment, before bringing her gaze down to her untouched food, "I don't know what happened at the rock foundry, I really don't know. Some voice, some man came into my head and told me things, compelled me to get the stone. I didn't even know it was there and then the next thing I knew I was attacking him. I don't know. It's just, sometimes I have these urges, these flashes of anger that get into my head and make me do these crazy things."

She pauses, taking a deep breath.

"I left my home because I attacked a boy. He was someone I'd grown up with, played with in the fields. He was like my brother, like all of us kids. And one day, we were alone by the river, he said something about my mother and then next thing I knew he was laying face down on the bank with blood all the place. They ran me out of town after that. I don't even know what happened. I didn't mean to do anything, and he lived, but it wasn’t the same. It’s just these urges, I don’t know when they come and I can’t control them when I do. And then when that stone was crushed, my head exploded it felt and then the same voice spoke to me, told me that he’d see me soon, and called me his daughter. I never had a father, and my mother died giving birth to me. I don’t know. If you want answers, I don’t have them. I just have to try and control what I do and deal with it when I can’t control it.”


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2007)

Impatiented, Muzdum urges the priest *"Quickly damn ya'! My friend is ill! I f ya' don't cure him, he'll eat ya' up! Look!" *the dwarf says, pointing at Ahodan hungry eyes.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 15, 2007)

At Muzdum's suggestion of cannibalism, Aohdans stomach growled quite loudly.  For an uncomfortable moment, the thought that was voiced in jest actually sounded appealing -as though it was just what Aohdan was hungry for.  Moments later it was gone and Aohdan's expression of hunger had sobered into one of pleading.  "Help me, please!" he said to the priest.


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 17, 2007)

Corath takes a position to one side of Alaric.  She looks about, her head moving in small, jerky motions.

[sblock=Spot check]1d20=6, OOC: Why do I try?  [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 21, 2007)

OOC: We didn't hear from Amaury and Helfdan last week.  Let me know what's going on in the OOC thread.  Thanks.

*The Frontier City of Delagund in the Duchy of Vedlund, The Inn common room*

A man in well kept but road dusty studded leather armor and uniform of the Azgund Guard enters the common room and addresses the barkeep, diverting his attention from Johen, "Innkeep, the northern patrol just came in.  Would you see to the men's meals and other needs while I report to Lord Ezra?"

The innkeep nods, "Aye, Captain Pirren, 'tis my pleasure as usual."  As the captain exits and road weary guards begin to filter in, the innkeep and the serving staff busy themselves with taking care of their needs.  A group of six men and women in total enter the common room, equipped for the wilderness and danger, with light armor, bows, and short swords.  

*The Frontier City of Delagund in the Duchy of Vedlund, Shrine of the Healing Light*

The young priest tends to Aohdan and Valen, though his expression is worried, "You were attacked by ghouls?  We have no one available that could magically relieve their ailment.  We shall have to rely on their ability to fight off the disease and my healing skills.  If that should prove insufficient though..."  He pauses and pulls Muzdum aside, out of earshot of Aohdan and Valen (OOC: Though they can make a DC 10 Listen check to hear anyway), "If the disease kills them, they shall rise again as ghouls themselves.  They will be a threat to the community and I...I cannot allow that.  You...you do understand what that means, I hope?"

*The Frontier City of Delagund in the Duchy of Vedlund, Adventurer's Guild office*

The hook nosed woman nods and writes down everything Alaric says, "I'll send word back to the capital.  Do you have any other business?  Loot to sell, that sort of thing?"

Corath observes nothing out of the ordinary in the small library, though she does note the arrival of the guard patrol across the way at the inn.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2007)

*"By the hammer of my grandmother! This can't be! Ya' must save them! Ya' must!"* Muzdum relies, frenetically.


----------



## Amaury (Nov 21, 2007)

Upon seeing the azundi soldiers, Johen decides to retreat to a corner of the main room, watching the crowd and listening to their conversation. He doesn't the soldiers tp notice him.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 21, 2007)

*Alaric the Alchemist*

Alaric does see if the Adventurer's Guild or any other place in town will trade for the statuette he found in the quarry foreman's office.  He'd like to trade it for some coinage to distribute among the group, and if he can get enough gold in his share from the trade, he'll look to purchase an arcane scroll of Burning Hands or Magic Missile from the Adventurer's Guild, if available.  "I must be prepared if we encounter another gang of zombies...." he says.

If he cannot afford or find a scroll, Alaric will instead look to purchase a flask of acid or alchemist's fire, preferably the former.  He doesn't think he has the time right now to spend 3 days brewing up a flask's worth himself, though it'd be cheaper.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 22, 2007)

*"Ya' two stay here, Ah'll be back soon"* and Muzdum runs to the inn.

He ignores the soldiers, and approach Johen.* "Ya' won't believe me, but Ahodan and Valen have the ghoul disease! In the temple they say that they can't fix 'em!! And and... if they die they'll became ghouls themselves!!" *Muzdum says all this fast, looking his companions with frenetic eyes.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 22, 2007)

Aohdan laid his head down, realizing that his energy would be better spent trying to heal.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 22, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Estelle looks William in the eyes for a moment, before bringing her gaze down to her untouched food, "I don't know what happened at the rock foundry, I really don't know. Some voice, some man came into my head and told me things, compelled me to get the stone. I didn't even know it was there and then the next thing I knew I was attacking him. I don't know. It's just, sometimes I have these urges, these flashes of anger that get into my head and make me do these crazy things."
> 
> She pauses, taking a deep breath.
> 
> "I left my home because I attacked a boy. He was someone I'd grown up with, played with in the fields. He was like my brother, like all of us kids. And one day, we were alone by the river, he said something about my mother and then next thing I knew he was laying face down on the bank with blood all the place. They ran me out of town after that. I don't even know what happened. I didn't mean to do anything, and he lived, but it wasn’t the same. It’s just these urges, I don’t know when they come and I can’t control them when I do. And then when that stone was crushed, my head exploded it felt and then the same voice spoke to me, told me that he’d see me soon, and called me his daughter. I never had a father, and my mother died giving birth to me. I don’t know. If you want answers, I don’t have them. I just have to try and control what I do and deal with it when I can’t control it.”




William sat for a few, long moments studying her, his face a little whiter than usual.  When he finally did speak, his voice was strained.  "Some evil force is trying to take hold of you, Estelle.  Please, if you ever feel this way again, tell me.  I'm certain I can help you."  He reached out his hand and placed it on top of hers.  "But you must trust me.  I am on a search for answers myself, as it seems are several of our companiosn.  Perhaps together, we can find what we are really looking for."


----------



## Amaury (Nov 22, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> *"Ya' two stay here, Ah'll be back soon"* and Muzdum runs to the inn.
> 
> He ignores the soldiers, and approach Johen.* "Ya' won't believe me, but Ahodan and Valen have the ghoul disease! In the temple they say that they can't fix 'em!! And and... if they die they'll became ghouls themselves!!" *Muzdum says all this fast, looking his companions with frenetic eyes.





"Calm down, calm down, son of the earth.. and speak quietly, there are soldiers here.. 

Hum, this is what I feared.. I'm afraid but I doubt there is much I can do about it... I'm a good healer back at home, but this type of affliction is not something I am used to.. but I'll do my best to help them recover.. 

But, where are they??... You left them on their own?? By the big Oak, this is risky! Let's go and check on them! Take me there!" Johen concludes hurrily. He didn't like the idea of leaving delirious companions on their own. And this foreign city accentuated his sense of paranoïa.

He told the innkeeper that hewas going to the temple in case his companions would ask for him.

He leaves the inn with Muzdum.

Once at the temple, he politely introduces himself and goes to see his sick companions.


OOC: am I allowed a Heal check to better theirs?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 22, 2007)

OOC: Yes.  They can use their own Fort saves or your Heal check, whichever is better.  Additionally, you or the Shrine Priest can act as primary healer, making the skill check, and the other can Aid Another against a DC 10, providing a +2 bonus to the check of the primary healer if successful.  The Shrine Priest has a +6 Heal skill.


----------



## Amaury (Nov 22, 2007)

OOC: not this time... :/
Heal Aohdan, heal Valen (1d20+6=9, 1d20+6=8)


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 22, 2007)

_(ooc: ....You want Alaric to try helping?  He's got +2 Heal, to where he might be able to aid another successfully...)_ :\


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 22, 2007)

OOC: He can offer once he gets there...however, too many cooks ruin the pie, so to speak.  Johen and the Shrine Priest are probably the two best healers in town at the moment.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 23, 2007)

*OOC: Er, could someone link the Rogues Gallery so I can lvl Willy?  I can't find it*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 23, 2007)

OOC: The characters were all posted in the original recruitment thread which has been lost to the ether...but I saved all of the characters on my computer.    

[sblock=Sir Willy]William Windwalker,
Human Paladin 1

STR 16 (+3)
DEX 12 (+1) 
CON 10 (+0)
INT 12 (+1)
WIS 12 (+1)
CHA 15 (+2)

HP: 10 (1d10) Speed: 30. Initiative: +1
AC: 17 (10 base + 4 armour + 2 Shield + 1 dex)
Saves: Fort: +2(2 Base + 0 Con) Ref: +1(0 base +1 Dex) Will: +1(0 base +1 Wis)
BAB: 1 Melee: 4 Ranged: 2 Grapple: 4 Trip: 3

Attacks: 
Bastard Sword(1-handed): +5, 1d10+3 damage (19-20/x2)
Bastard Sword(2-handed): +5, 1d10+4 damage (19-20/x2)

Skills(Total/Ranks)[16 skill points]: Know:Religion(+5/4), Diplomacy(+6/4), Heal(+5/4), Sense Motive(+5/4)

Feats[2]: Exotic Weapon Prof(Bastard Sword), Weapon Focus(Bastard Sword)

Class Features: Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Smite Evil 1/day (+2 atk, +1 damage)

Racial Features: Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill points

Languages: 
Azgundi, Common, 

Equipment: 150 GP
Bastard Sword (35 gp)
Chain Shirt (100 gp)
Hvy Wood Shield (7 gp)
8 GP mundane gear *to be edited*

Background
Sir William Windwalker is destined to become a special knight, trained in the ways of the shadow. The Knights of Shadow are an order of holy men who dedicate their lives to keeping Good people as seperated from the true darkness of the world as possible. They do this by placing their own souls and bodies between the innocents and the evil. As the Shadow stands between light and darkness, so do the Knights of Shadow.

William has dedicated his life to the eradication of "Evil" after witnessing many atrocities of war. He has natural Military talents and great Dedication to become a powerful foe to the enemy... Unknown to him, he is being watched by the Knights, and someday soon will be enlisted into the secretive Knights of Shadow. 

Personality
Sir Windwalker (William to his peers) is steadfastly dedicated to Good, whether it be through Acts of kindness, Eradication of Evil, or whatever. He is a firm believer in 'doing the right thing', even when it's not always the smart thing. (Though that does not, as some have wrongly guessed, stem from a lack of intelligence, merely a belief that if it's the right thing to do, it's probably worth it). 

William is not your standard 'stick up the rear' Holy Warrior, and is dedicated to the Spirit of law and Goodness rather than the specific innuendo's of it. As a Shadow Knight, he believes in the greater good, though not to the point of overwriting individual freedoms. There is a very fine line that must be walked between doing what you think is right for everyone, and taking away their freedom to decide that themselves. 

The Knights of Shadow believe that by placing themselves closer to the darkness, they keep everyone else safer, and they do the things that the really good people shouldn't have to. Sometimes, if the knight is not pure enough, this can lead to a degradation of character, and some knights have been known to cross too far into the shadows, loosing themselves. It's tough to maintain your righteousness when you're constantly in contact with such vileness, but William's true heart will shine through.[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm screwed. :-(

Fort Save (1d20+2=6)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 23, 2007)

OOC: You and Valen don't need to make Fort saves until next game day.  Likewise, the Heal checks that might replace those Fort saves don't need to take place until next game day, although the care needs to be continuous.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 23, 2007)

*OOC: Also don't forget William knows a bit about healing as well (+6) if anybody manages to tear him away from his touching moment with Estelle.
[sblock=New William]
*Fairly straightforward, added a second lvl of paladin, so there was no real choices to make.*

William Windwalker,
Human Paladin 2

STR 16 (+3)
DEX 12 (+1) 
CON 10 (+0)
INT 12 (+1)
WIS 12 (+1)
CHA 15 (+2)

HP: 17 (1d10 + 1d10) Speed: 30. Initiative: +1
AC: 17 (10 base + 4 armour + 2 Shield + 1 dex)
Saves: Fort: +5(3 Base +0 Con +2 Cha) Ref: +3(0 base +1 Dex +2 Cha) Will: +3(0 base +1 Wis +2 Cha)
BAB: 2 Melee: 5 Ranged: 3 Grapple: 5 Trip: 3

Attacks: 
Bastard Sword(1-handed): +6, 1d10+3 damage (19-20/x2)
Bastard Sword(2-handed): +6, 1d10+4 damage (19-20/x2)

Skills(Total/Ranks)[20 skill points]: Know:Religion(+6/5), Diplomacy(+9/5), Heal(+6/5), Sense Motive(+6/5)

Feats[2]: Exotic Weapon Prof(Bastard Sword), Weapon Focus(Bastard Sword)

Class Features: Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Smite Evil 1/day (+2 atk, +2 damage), Lay on Hands (4 HP), Divine Grace +2

Racial Features: Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill points

Languages: 
Azgundi, Common, 

Equipment: 
Bastard Sword (35 gp)
Chain Shirt (100 gp)
Hvy Wood Shield (7 gp)
8 GP mundane gear (backpack, etc)

Background
Sir William Windwalker is destined to become a special knight, trained in the ways of the shadow. The Knights of Shadow are an order of holy men who dedicate their lives to keeping Good people as seperated from the true darkness of the world as possible. They do this by placing their own souls and bodies between the innocents and the evil. As the Shadow stands between light and darkness, so do the Knights of Shadow.

William has dedicated his life to the eradication of "Evil" after witnessing many atrocities of war. He has natural Military talents and great Dedication to become a powerful foe to the enemy... Unknown to him, he is being watched by the Knights, and someday soon will be enlisted into the secretive Knights of Shadow. 

Personality
Sir Windwalker (William to his peers) is steadfastly dedicated to Good, whether it be through Acts of kindness, Eradication of Evil, or whatever. He is a firm believer in 'doing the right thing', even when it's not always the smart thing. (Though that does not, as some have wrongly guessed, stem from a lack of intelligence, merely a belief that if it's the right thing to do, it's probably worth it). 

William is not your standard 'stick up the rear' Holy Warrior, and is dedicated to the Spirit of law and Goodness rather than the specific innuendo's of it. As a Shadow Knight, he believes in the greater good, though not to the point of overwriting individual freedoms. There is a very fine line that must be walked between doing what you think is right for everyone, and taking away their freedom to decide that themselves. 

The Knights of Shadow believe that by placing themselves closer to the darkness, they keep everyone else safer, and they do the things that the really good people shouldn't have to. Sometimes, if the knight is not pure enough, this can lead to a degradation of character, and some knights have been known to cross too far into the shadows, loosing themselves. It's tough to maintain your righteousness when you're constantly in contact with such vileness, but William's true heart will shine through. 
[/sblock]


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 23, 2007)

Corath watches idly as the guards enter the inn across the street.  She scans the shop again. _I must keep Alaric safe._ 

When she looks out the window again, she sees Johen and Muzdum hurry away from the inn.  Her head cocks over to the left slightly.  "Alaric.  The dwarf and the one with the bird have hurried away from the inn.  Perhaps we should investigate?"  Corath looks to her friend.

_Odd, I don't remember what it is to have a 'friend.'  Charges, yes...friends, no._  She straightens her head and smiles slightly at the wizard.  _It feels nice to call him friend._


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 23, 2007)

Estelle smiles at William's kind words, but her thoughts are cut short as Muzdum rushes into the inn. She watches as he and Johen talk in hushed voices, and stealing a glance at the guards, she watches them to see if any of them notice the words being exchanged. Quickly she places a hand on William's wrist, stalling his words, "I think something is going on, we need to leave here, but discretely." She says as casually as she can manage.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 23, 2007)

Alaric mutters "Hm?  I wonder why...."  Then says "Well, aye, let's see what those two are running around for."

He gets moving to go see what's up.  And hopes it doesn't mean something's wrong with Valen and Aodhan.  He doesn't know much about the undead.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 24, 2007)

"Of course.." Though not quite getting the details, William clues into what's going on, throwing down a silver piece on the table as a 'tip'.  Leaning in close, he takes Estelle's hand as they stand up, whispering "This should allay any suspicions... Now, what did I miss?" He smiles at her as they start heading out.

*OOC: And If there does need to be a bluff check, William's is a whopping +2, though I think he should get some bonuses due to the fact that he does sincerely like Estelle.*


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 24, 2007)

Corath follows Alaric out of the Guild office.

OOC: Arkhandus, is Alaric going to the inn to ask the innkeep if he knows anything?  Or is Alaric going straight to the temple?


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 25, 2007)

Alaric heads for the temple for now, thinking that whatever the others are running around for, there's a fair chance it's related to Johen's and Aodhan's situation.


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 26, 2007)

OOC:  Valen and Aohdan are in the same boat...  fort save 10


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 28, 2007)

The companions have gathered at the temple, where Valen and Aohdan lie shaking and shivering and sweating.

The Shrine Priest addresses the group, "Any of you with any training in the healing arts, your assistance would be greatly appreciated."  He pauses and considers something for a moment, "If only we could get word to the capital and get a scroll or a more experienced practitioner of the Light.  But the journey is much too long and your friends don't have that much time.  Perhaps if we had someone who could make the journey without needing to sleep along the way...but that is ridiculous."  He wipes sweat from Aohdan's brow, "Again, if you are a trained healer, please stay.  The rest of you, we will need room to work.  If you could bring word of this to Lord Ezra's seneschal, thank you."

OOC: You have a game day to spend or waste as you choose.  Valen and Aohdan, now is the time for those Fort saves.  Anyone who wants to make an Aid Another action on a Heal check (DC 10) can do so now, but that means that your character is spending the rest of the day at the temple.  Those not assisting with healing, I'll need to know if anyone is going to the seneschal, or what other actions you intend to make.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 28, 2007)

William glances at their Not-so-human companion but says nothing other than "I believe I can help in here."
*And how... Heal check 25*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2007)

*"Ah' will tell the Lord's senescal"* Muzdum says, as he rushes out, with no idea of where to go.


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 28, 2007)

*Valen Sablewood*

The lean ranger remains quiet, trying to hide his suffering from his friends

[sblock=OOC]
Fort Save 21 
[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Nov 28, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> *"Ah' will tell the Lord's senescal"* Muzdum says, as he rushes out, with no idea of where to go.




"Muzdum! Hold on my friend! Let's not rush into things.. Remember our.. goal.. going to the capital is time consuming and risky.. I think we have a chance to heal them. I doubt that it is as bad as you think.. It would be if they were dead as they would raise as ghouls.. They are weak with fever.. Fever can be defeated.. I can help.." Johen says quickly, holding his dwarvish companion's arm.

He looks at the others to get their reaction. Then Willian starts healing and Johen notices that he uses different techniques to his and that they seem to work..


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 28, 2007)

Alaric just stays at the temple to provide a bit of assistance with the healing.  He's got some experience with healing herbs and salves, so he'll do whatever he can to help.

(aiding another, Heal check is 18)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2007)

*"All right ... uhm... Ah'll be outside if ya need me."*


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 29, 2007)

Fort save: (1d20+2=16)


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 29, 2007)

Seeing her companions' suffering, Corath latches on to the priest's wish for someone to go to the capital and fetch back a more talented healer.  Leaning close to Alaric, she says, "I can do as the priest suggests.  Will you be alright while I return to the capital...it will only take a matter of days for me."


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 30, 2007)

"Huh?  Well, I don't know if it'll really help, or if it'll even be necessary.  But sure, I'll be fine.  I'm rather more worried that you'd be at risk going alone." Alaric responds.


----------



## shadowmask (Dec 1, 2007)

Corath mulls Alaric's words over for a couple of minutes.  "If they get better while I'm gone, we are slowed.  If I don't bring a cleric and they die, we will be forced to destroy our friends." 

A sensation akin to small knives seem to stab through her torso.  Corath looks down, then looks up.  _Odd.  I'm not hurt, but I am._  Her eyes seem to focus inward.  _I will regret their deaths._

"That is not a good choice to make...either of them."  She pauses.  Her face seems to harden, as if Corath has come to a difficult decision.  "I will stay.  If they get better, we can leave.  If they don't...you will not face them alone."


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 1, 2007)

Estelle once again feels useless. She doesn't want to go wandering around this town while this issue remains at hand, but she knows she lacks the skills necessary to be any help. She slinks against a wall alone, watching the proceedings from a distance, concern lining her young face.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 1, 2007)

_(you used my username instead of character name...)_


----------



## shadowmask (Dec 1, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> _(you used my username instead of character name...)_




OOC:    It's not my fault you chose a character name that begins with the same letter as your user name.      Fixing it.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 5, 2007)

*The Next Day*

The companions spend an anxious day either tending to the centaur and the woodsman or waiting while the others do so.  

The following morning, Valen and Aohdan both appear to have improved.  They are not out of the woods yet, but their bodies and the ministrations of the priest and the others in the group appear to be fighting off the sickness.

OOC: Aohdan and Valen both heal 2 points of ability score damage to each damaged ability score for complete bed rest.  Another successful Fort save or Heal check and they'll both recover completely.  Please make those checks now.  Additionally, anyyone still injured also heals 2 hit points of damage (or 4 for Valen and Aohdan).  

OOC: Anyone not participating in the healing or the recovering, what are you doing for the day?


----------



## Amaury (Dec 5, 2007)

Johen will try to get more information about their destination. He is worried the halfling priestress is not that reliable. She has looked affected since the black stone incident. And she is their only guide.

He proposes to anyone to go downtown and get a map or at least some indications for their destination.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 5, 2007)

(Alaric isn't any help today....  Heal check to aid another was 7, so no help.)

Alaric looks a little relieved that his traveling companions appear a little better today.  He sticks around to try and help a little more, but to no avail.  His medicinal knowledge is rather limited, after all.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 6, 2007)

Valen stays in his bed, but begins eating better, if less ravenously.

Fort Save:  16


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 6, 2007)

Aohdan also had no desire to move much.  His fever dreams kept him company.
Fortitude save: (1d20+2=20)


----------



## shadowmask (Dec 8, 2007)

Corath guards her fallen companions from any who would sneak in to do them harm while they are weak.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Another Day Passes*

OOC: Valen and Aohdan both heal another 2 points of ability score damage in each damaged ability score.

Valen and Aohdan have seemingly fully recovered.  The priest, exhausted but beaming with pride, says, "By the Light, they are cured.  May the Light look favorably upon for the rest of your journey."

OOC: If there are any preparations you'd like to make before beginning the second leg of the journey, please post those along with your actions.  Also, if there's anything else you'd like to do in town (talk to the Lord's seneschal, find out more about halfling tailors, get the statuette appraised, etc), include that in your actions.  Next week...into the mountains.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2007)

Muzdum cheerfully hugs his centaur friend, and the Valen alike. 
He will make the horseshoes if he can find an available anvil and forge.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 13, 2007)

Valen

The ranger smiles, and returns the dwarf's hug.  "Thank you, good priest.  Thank you, my friends.  I never had felt such... vileness before."


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 13, 2007)

"Well, good thing you're feeling better now, that means we can get moving again soon....  I'll see you all back at the inn tonight." Alaric says.

Then he heads out to get the statuette appraised and see if he can do any scrollwork to prepare for any future battles along the road.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 13, 2007)

Not getting much interest regarding his trip in town, Johen stays by his companions and sees with satisfaction their health return. He has kind words to both of them.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 14, 2007)

"Thank you, friend Muzdum!  I never knew any experience could be both so deadly and so boring!"  Aohdan returned his friends hugs with vigor.  Aohdan went before the priest. "To you I offer my deepest thanks, I am in your debt and will strive to repay you however I can.  You need only ask."

OOC: Can I find a potion of cure light for 20 gold in this town?  That's about all I've got and all I need right now.


----------



## shadowmask (Dec 17, 2007)

Once the cleric pronounces Valen and Aohdan cured, Corath exits.  To Alaric, she says, "I have someone to find.  I will return to the inn by morning."  She nods at him and leaves.

_Tarkesi Tal said something about an uncle...Jolly...who might know something of the Voice.  I need to find him._

OOC: She spends as long as it takes to find a halfling family, establishment, etc.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 19, 2007)

OOC: If anyone is still injured (hit point damage), Norali will offer to cast as many _cure light wounds_ as it takes to get everyone healed over the next couple of days.

*Vedlund, The Tailor Shop of Jolithri Tal*

Corath had finally found him...Jolly.  The halfling smiled at her as she entered, a sewing needle between his teeth, a stretch of cloth held in his hands.  Removing the needle, he speaks, "Welcome to the shop.  Something I can make for you?"  His voice...was The Voice.

*Vedlund, The Smithy*

Muzdum is able to use the local smith's forge without problem, the human smith eager to observe dwarven technique.

*Vedlund, The Adventurer's Guild Office*

Alaric gets the statuette appraised and discovers that it has an estimated worth of about 2,000 gp.  The guild office has limited funds and can only offer a promisary note for the amount, or equal exchange in scroll scribing supplies or goods and services in town at most of the local shops.

OOC: Anything with a value under 800 gp can be purchased in town, however, most magical and masterwork items would have to be made first, with a commensurate waiting period.  

*Vedlund, The Shrine of the Healing Light*

Valen, Aohdan, Johen, Norali, Estelle and William find themselves with not much to do.  The shrine's priest has fallen asleep.  Norali suggests that the group find some accomodations at a local inn.

_A spark of light, flitting about like a whimsical bird, enters Aohdan's consciousness.  The bird dances and swoops.  As it comes closer, Aohdan sees strings, like those of a marionette, controlling the bird's actions.  Suddenly the strings are clipped and the bird is swallowed by shadow.  The bird returns, a mix of shadow and light, free...but burdened by its freedom.  A voice, the same voice as before, speaks within his mind, "Destiny and Fate do not bind the will of the living as decreed by the ancient ones... but not all who travel with you are living."_

OOC: If you wish to make purchases, please list them out in this week's post.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 19, 2007)

*Alaric the Alchemist*

If Alaric can find someone in town selling alchemical goods, he'd like to buy a few flasks of alchemist's fire, or acid, or both, and some tanglefoot bags.  He'd rather not sit around town for days and days working on such things himself, since his group has a task to finish.


_(ooc: but if the group can't acquire masterwork goods without a waiting period, it's probably best if we just take the promissary note for use in another town....I doubt anyone could spend their entire share's worth in town otherwise with the guild's other offer)_


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 24, 2007)

The words echoed in Aohdan's mind.  _"... but not all who travel with you are living."_  He suspected this refered to Corath.  As far as Aohdan could tell, constructs didn't "count" as living.  But then again, by who's count?  Aohdan concluded he needed some help to make some sense of this latest vision.  Two party members seemed to have some mystical connections:  Norali and Alaric.  Of those two, Alaric has had the closest connection with Corath.  Aohdan decided to kill two birds with one stone and head off in search of Alaric.  To his companions still near him, he said "I'm off to find Alaric.  Anybody happen to know where he went?"

OOC: Hard to keep track - has there been much of anything obvious to indicate Estelle's quasi-undead status?  I don't want to act on anything not known by Aohdan.


----------



## shadowmask (Dec 24, 2007)

Corath stops just inside the door.  Cocking her head far to the right, she looks intently at the halfling in front of her.

Memories overwhelm her.  _The half-elf, the Silver Shadow, promising retribution to her master, a cousin to the Silver Shadow through her father._  Corath's eyes dilate in shock.  _The halfling...*this* halfling...circling around behind her and her master, intent on stopping them whatever it took._  Pain for the first time spears the nimblewright as..._rocks falling at her command.  Shoving against the watchtower, she brings the loosely fitted stones down upon her head.  An anguished scream reverberates, even in her metallic body...a scream promising vengeance for the death of the dark man...the Shadow Knight.  Darkness descending..._

Corath comes back to herself with a jolt.  "You...you were there.  Then you saved me...gave me the chance to choose.  Why?"  Her voice is curiously flat, as if the answer didn't matter to her at all.  _It is the most important question I will ever ask._


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Corath: In the Tailor's Shop*

Jolly's smile widens, "Generosity?  Curiosity?  Animosity?"  His curiosly feminine sounding voice changes in pitch just a bit, taking on a more serious tone, "Part of the plan, I'm afraid.  Piper said it would all come together eventually.  That one has a knack for foresight that borders on the surreal at times.  Anyway, one of your companions has a dagger.  That dagger is important...very important.  Do yourself and your companions a favor and figure out which one has it and keep him safe.  That's really all I can tell you.  I wish I could say more but...well, not all of the pieces are in place just yet."

*Alaric and Aohdan: At Lord Ezra's Armory*

Alaric finds that the Lord's armory has a small supply of alchemical items for use in unusual situations.  The castellan, an elderly and amiable fellow, is willing to sell a few items to Alaric.  Aohdan finds Alaric there just as the castellan is about to unlock the armory doors to allow the young wizard access.

OOC: In answer to Yttermayn's question, Estelle is a bit paler and perhaps a bit more gaunt, but she still appears alive.

*Muzdum, Estelle, William, Valen, Johen and Norali: At the Inn*

Captain Pirren, the patrol commander the group noticed entering the inn a couple of days ago, has collected his six patrol men and women in the tavern's common room and the group appears to be discussing their next patrol route.  One of the men can be overheard to say, "Sir, the quarries are overdue for a check in.  Mayhap we should swing by and check in on the foreman and his crew?"

Johen finds memories of his master's murder still very fresh in his mind.  In particular, the dagger that he still carries with him.  

OOC: For everyone, please post a "OOC: I'm here and ready to move on" post if you are still available but aren't planning on doing anything in particular this week.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 28, 2007)

Aohdan, who was at times nearly incapable of discretion, actually waited for the castellan to be out of earshot before getting Alaric's attention.  "Alaric, is Corath _alive_?" he asked bluntly.  He stared at Alaric, intent on the answer.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 30, 2007)

".....Maybe not in the traditional sense, I suppose.  She may be possessed of an essential _spirit_, but flesh and blood, probably not...." Alaric slowly and quietly replies.  "What's it matter?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 30, 2007)

"I have been the recipient of... missives?" he answered as if it were a question instead of a statement.  "In light of what they told me about the stone, and what we found out about the stone after, I have some measure of trust in what these messages say."  He paused to think a moment before continuing.  "I was first shown a bird, controlled by some other unseen being.  It was released, only to be swallowed by darkness.  It then emerged from the darkness, tainted with it, but finally completely free.  I feel that the bird is a metaphor for what happened next:   A voice told me that the wills of the living are no longer bound to the wills of the 'ancient ones', but it also warned that not all of my companions are living."  Aohdan looked upon Alaric with anticipation of how what he had divulged would be received.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 31, 2007)

*"Sir!"* Muzdum says standing up from his seat. *"If ya are to go to the quarry, ya must be warned! We came from there, and it wasn't pleasant. All the workers were turned into zombies! They attacked us, and we fight back, and here we are!" *Muzdum says with an impressive speed.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 31, 2007)

Johen looks at Muzdum with bewildered eyes. _how.. how can he be so.. stupid?? he wants us all in jail and compromise the mission???_

Johen takes an instinctive step away from the dwarf as a reaction before deciding to be bold. He stands up himself and pulls gently on the dwarf sleeve before saying in a paternal voice: "Sit down Muzdum, sit down and stop pestering these officers .."
He turns to the officers: "Sorry, he's a bit of a joker.. Please do not take offence, officers.."

He then sits down and sermons Muzdum: "Muzdum, you do not joke with officers! One day you will end up in jail!"

[sblock=to Voda]Hey are you trying to spice things up?? ;-)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 31, 2007)

OOC: exactly, but seems you didn't like it :^D


----------



## shadowmask (Jan 1, 2008)

Corath's expression takes on a hawkish appearance as she stares piercingly at Jolly.  "Pieces?  Piper?  We are pieces to you and this Piper?  Why?  What can we do that you can't?"  She cocks her head and comes up on her toes as a thought occurs to her.  "Or is it that you won't?"

_I owe him my life and my second chance.  Yet, he is using my friends and companions.  Where do my loyalties lie?  With him...or them?_  She shakes her head in an attempt to dislodge the confusing thoughts.  "I must go."  She turns on her heel and leaves, going in search of Alaric.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 1, 2008)

"....Alright, I'm not quite sure what that's supposed to mean, but I don't think you have anything to fear of Corath.  Though it does make me curious as to what the rest of that message is supposed to mean." Alaric responds.  He looks fairly well confused for a while, trying to figure out the meaning of what Aodhan's told him.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometime after Aodhan leaves, Alaric stops pondering for a while and purchases a bit of alchemical ammunition from the Lord's armory.  Then, if there's enough time and if he can find enough supplies, he'll head back to the local Adventurer's Guild branch and work on scribing the arcane scroll he wanted to have ready for later.

_(ooc: He'll buy 2 flasks of acid, 2 flasks of alchemist's fire, and 2 tanglefoot bags, or just 1 of each if the castellan won't/can't sell that many from his Lord's stock)_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 2, 2008)

OOC: ethandrew, Jemal, and Helfdan, let me know what your status is please.  I'd like to get the group into the mountains next week.

*Alaric: Buying supplies* 

Alaric is able to get everything he needs from the Castellan, who seems to enjoy the opportunity to talk someone's ear off while he's gathering Alaric's supplies.

OOC: What scroll was Alaric planning on scribing?

*Muzdum and Johen: Speaking to the scouting party*

Captain Pirren approaches Muzdum and Johen, his demeanor stern, "If you have information, please divulge it in full.  If it will affect the safety and well being of my patrol, I must know.  Further, if you withhold information you could be held accountible.  On the other hand, if it is found that you prevented a threat to the Lord's land, you may be rewarded for your efforts."

*Corath and Aohdan: Running into eachother*

Corath exits the tailor shop to find Aohdan coming away from the Lord's Armory nearby.


----------



## Amaury (Jan 2, 2008)

Johen has no idea what the officer really thinks and whether he speaks the truth. He would have prefered to continue with his previous line - and lie - but he is afraid that Muzdum will say too much and so replies a bit sheepishly: "Captain, hum, I must apologise.. I tried to avoid us having trouble as I don't know this town. But you seem a man of right, so yes, my companion spoke the truth: there are undeads at the quarry.. many of them actually.. like they would all have fallen from a disease.. but when we passed, we fought just a few as most were down in the quarry itself, and we had time to escape before they could attack us... 

Your patrol can go to scout and confirm our story, but you will need more men if you want to get rid of them, Captain.. Johen concludes before seating back at his chair.

OOC:
sense motive (1d20+3=4)
new year starts great!!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 2, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Alaric's expenses/crafts: A scroll of Magic Missile, 1st-level caster, market value 25 gp, cost to create is 12 gp and 5 sp, plus 1 XP.  Altogether, with the alchemical items, it costs Alaric 172 gp and 5 sp and 1 XP, ouch.  But he needs to be sure he'll be prepared for the next few times he has to fight a bunch of undead foes who can't be taken down with Color Sprays.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 3, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen stands next to Johen, and nods to the men-at-arms.  "Indeed, Captain.  Ghoulish beasts, they were, carriers of a disease that almost took my life."   He keeps his deep voice pitched low, so that passers-by cannot hear.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 4, 2008)

Aohdan looked startled for a moment.  "Oh!  Uhm, hello..." he stammered.  Inwardly his mind was awhir, trying desperately to find that spark of something else that seemed to be more aware of everything that went on around him.  Physically, he stood stock-still, his massive limbs and torsoes rigid, and his eyes rolled back in his head.  Then, the old wound on the side of his head began to throb...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 9, 2008)

OOC: Well, I know what's going on with one of this week's missing persons.  For the others, ethandrew, Jemal, and Voda Vosa, I need to know what the scoop is.  ethandrew and Jemal in particular, we've been missing you for a while now.  We'll give you one more week, then push forward into the mountains without you.

*The Scouting Party* 

Captain Pirren nods as Johen and Valen speak.  After Valen finishes he stands up straighter and addresses them formally, "Your group has done this duchy a great service in illuminating and combatting this threat to Lord Ezra's citizens and lands.  I will be informing the Lord's Seneschal directly to determine our next course of action.  In the meantime, I am authorized to bestow the honorary rank of Lieutenant in the Lord's Guard upon the commander or leader of your group."

The dagger, wrapped in cloth in Johen's pack, again becomes prominent in Johen's thoughts.  Johen's mind's eye sees the dagger plunging into his mentor's flesh, the red gem in the hilt practically glowing.

*The Centaur and the Construct*

The voice that Aohdan had heard in the past is curiosly silent as the nimblewright approaches.  An image of a bird made of folded paper flits across his vision for a moment, the bird flying toward a strang dagger shaped black tower with a red door at its base.  The vision passes as Corath nears.

*Splitting the Treasure*

OOC: The Adventurer's Guild contact here in Vedlund can issue individual Guild promissary notes to everyone in the group, if desired.  If you'd rather have an even amount (200 gp each) you could put a tenth share into a "party fund" that can be banked for the group by the Guild to cover healing expenses, resurrections and the like.  Alaric has already spent a good portion of his.  I need to know if anyone else is going to buy anything.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 9, 2008)

OOC: Since I'm near the castellan anyways and have a little cash, I'd like to get a potion of cure light or two.  Preferable in the form of a gumdrop or something that is a little more sturdy than a glass vial.


----------



## Amaury (Jan 9, 2008)

_rank of lieutnant?? err.._ Johen thinks very surprised. He turns to the rest of the group: "Would anyone.. hum maybe William be, interested in that rank?" he asks. And to the soldier: "Thank you very much officer, but we know little of this function. What would its duties or rewards be?"

But as the Captain answers, the dagger fills his thoughts again. _strange.. why do I keep thinking about it recently?_ he thinks frowning a bit. He has a glance at the weaponry of the soldiers wondering if there would be any ressemblance to the dagger.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC: Going to skip this week's update to see if everyone is still interested in playing.  If you are, please post a "OOC: Here!" message or something similar.  If we don't get at least four responses, then we shall have to let the game die.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC: Here!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC: I'm here of course.


----------



## Amaury (Jan 16, 2008)

ooc: here..
in my experience, you will always lose players in a game on the net. but you can replace them.
however, as i pointed out, there needs to be a certain level of activity to keep the players interested. i think that once a week update is what is causing disaffection from players.. :\


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 17, 2008)

OOC: HERE!   that makes 4, no?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 17, 2008)

(OOC: Here.  Though my computer access has been spotty this past week, and will probably remain so for the next week, I can't be sure when exactly I'll have the old computer hooked back up and working.)


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 23, 2008)

Still here!
I just wanted to get the potions from the castellan, and then head out to the mountains.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 23, 2008)

OOC: A request has been made to move up to two updates a week.  Please indicate your posting preference along with your action for this week.  Thanks.

*The Inn*

As Muzdum, Johen and Valen ponder the captain's offer of rank, William and Estelle approach, asking the captain to excuse them for a moment.

"Certainly, though my scouts and I will be departing for the stone quarry shortly.  I will need to know your answer before we go."

Once Captain Pirren moves off to gather his scouts, William begins speaking in a low voice.  The two Tureni men and the dwarf note that Estelle, already pale, looks uncomfortable as well.

"Estelle is afflicted with...something, and considers herself a danger to the group and the mission.  I have pledged to help her find the source of her ailment and I fear that journey will take us away from the rest of you for a time.  Good luck to you."

With that, William and Estelle venture out of the inn together.

*The Castellan*

OOC: The castellan only has standard potions.

As Aohdan is completing his business with the castellan, Alaric notices Corath, glancing first in his direction, then back toward a small tailor shop.  She seems confused, perhaps even emotionally torn.  Finally, she approaches abruptly, "I must ask to be excused from my pledge to protect you for a time.  There are answers to the questions of my origins here and I must pursue them.  I shall attempt to return to your side once my questions have been answered."

She turns again and heads rapidly toward the tailor shop.  

Aohdan's head throbs for a moment...

_The paper bird flies into shadow and a light shines down upon it, blinding, dispersing the shadow.  When her vision clears, she is a living bird, twittering and soaring and free._


----------



## Amaury (Jan 23, 2008)

OOC: twice a week is good for me. and i prefer this as with the time difference, sometimes everything happens on the Wednesday leaving me as a spectator.
OOC2: did John notice anything particular about the equipment of the soldiers? What of the captain role and duties? thanks.

Johen is a bit puzzled by William words but he nods and wishes farewell to his companions. He is also happy to see the soldiers leave the inn.

He turns to the rest of the group: "Right.. I hope Estelle will feel better and that they will join us later on. I believe we should move on once Aohdan has come back from his shopping trip...

If he has a bit of time, Johen will go to see a blacksmith or a weapon merchant in town to enquire about the nature and origin of his dagger.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 23, 2008)

*Alaric the Alchemist*

Confused by Corath's leaving, Alaric wonders if he should stay in Vedlund or keep going.  But then he remembers that he's got a mission to complete out in Silvergard, and can't really afford to wait around here.

Once he's done working on his alchemical and magical preparations, Alaric goes looking for the rest of the group, to see if they're ready to go on the next morning.

_(ooc: I'd prefer twice a week as well, but I'd still stick around either way.)_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 24, 2008)

OOC: Twice will be neat, but its your choice .

*"Wel' that's the six of us now, hope those guys join us later, they seem nice people." *comments Muzdum, once Estelle and William departed. 
*"Should we look for Aohdan Alaric and golemlady?" *


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 25, 2008)

OOC:   Twice/week is great for me!

Valen ponders the captain's words.  _Do we actually *have* a leader?_  He doubted his superiors would approve of his taking on a military comission in a foreign country, yet this was merely honorary...  "Captain, what duties would this honorary rank entail?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 26, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> Aohdan's head throbs for a moment...
> 
> _The paper bird flies into shadow and a light shines down upon it, blinding, dispersing the shadow.  When her vision clears, she is a living bird, twittering and soaring and free._




Through the pain, Aohdan still smiles at the new vision.  He tucks away his cure lights and heads off to rejoin the group.  For some reason, he feels renewed and ready for anything, and is eager to be on his way.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Johen: Learning about the Dagger*

The frontier community has a general blacksmith who creates arms, armor, and general supplies, primarily for the Lord's Guard.  The blacksmith is a quiet fellow who notes Johen's approach with a wary eye.  Upon seeing the black-bladed Dagger he harumphs, "The blade ain't metal, though it looks it.  Made of Shadowstone...pretty rare stuff, said to have magical properties.  I'm no gemcutter, but that red stone in the hilt isn't a ruby, I can tell you that."

*Valen: Speaking to Captain Pirren*

Pirren says, "It is an honorary rank only, often given to members of the Adventurer's Guild.  It does provide placement points in the tournaments which are coming up next year."

*Alaric, Aohdan, Muzdum, and Norali: Meanwhile...*

While Valen speaks to Captain Pirren, Alaric and Aohdan return to the inn.  Captain Pirren's scouts are waiting restlessly outside for their captain.  Norali is busy putting her stark white hair up in a bun to keep it out of her face.  As has been normal for her since the stone quarry, she is quiet and seems to carry a dark weight on her shoulders.

OOC: Unless you guys have other pressing matters to attend to, we'll head off for the mountains on Friday's update.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 29, 2008)

OOC: fine by me.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 29, 2008)

Alaric walks into the Inn after his work his finished, late in the evening, his new magic scroll secured among his possessions.  "Oh, hallo ev'ryone.  Who's your new friend, Valen?" he says, trying to keep a pleasant tone in his voice, though he's a bit disheartened by Corath's leaving and the fact that he doesn't see some of the others around, either.


----------



## Amaury (Jan 30, 2008)

*At the blacksmith* 
Johen nods with a serious face and replies: l"Hum, thank you.. would you know who is capable of producing such a weapon?? Are where Shadowstone can be found?"
THe Johen will thank the blacksmith and return to the inn, checking behind himself from time to time to make sure he is not followed.

*Back at the inn* 
The group sees Johen come back to the inn with a concerned look, stroking Highflyer gently from time to time. The young druid smiles a bit but doesn't opened up much. He notices how the hobbit priestress is still shaken but decides to respect her privacy.
He enquires with the group regarding their food and water supplies for the journey, and if all is in order, declares himself ready to go.


OOC: arkhandus, what new friend? Johen was at the blacksmith.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 31, 2008)

_(ooc: just mistyped, meant to say Valen, so I've fixed it now.  heh)_


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 31, 2008)

Being in an uncharacteristicly good mood, Aohdan notices Norali's continued difficulties.  He approached her slowly, waiting for her acknowledgment.  He knelt down to her level. "Norali, I wanted you to know that I appreciate all you've done, for myself and my companions."  He thought for a moment. "What happened at the quarry - don't let it get to you.  I don't understand half of what you do, but I do understand that you feel like you've failed people who depend on you.  I don't feel that way.  Sometimes, things don't work right, its just what happens."  Aohdan tentatively stroked her head, and got back up to go get caught up with the rest of his companions.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 31, 2008)

"Hail, Alaric.  This is captain Pirren, of the city watch."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 31, 2008)

"Oh?  You didn't rough up the innkeeper or something, did you?" the young wizard asks, right eyebrow raised and a sort of incredulous tone to his voice.  Why would the captain of the guard be here?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Answers to Johen's Questions from the Blacksmith*

The blacksmith shrugs, "To my knowledge, the only place to find Shadowstone is the dwarven land.  As for making the thing?  Anyone skilled in both weaponcraft and stonecraft or gemcutting I'd wager.  Do yourself a favor and keep it wrapped in that cloth.  Don't touch it directly.  Might be dangerous."

*At the Inn*

Captain Pirren addresses the group as a whole, "There was no roughing up that I'm aware of.  Merely the offer of a reward for your group's deeds at the stone quarry.  However, time is short and I must lead me team to the quarry for further investigation.  Find me when you return to this area and we will have a proper reward ceremony."

Pirren salutes the group and exits the inn.  They hear him barking orders to his scouts, followed by the sounds of a small group of skilled outdoorsfolk embarking.

Norali looks up at Aohdan, a strange glimmer in her eye, "I saw something at the quarry.  Something I was not supposed to see.  There are webs within webs and there is one spider at the center of all the strands.  My faith is shaken.  I used to know my place in the web.  I was supposed to spy on you and report back to the Shadow Knights.  But, it turns out, someone was spying on me spying on you.  There is more going on here than any of us realize.  I believe we will find answers in Silvergard...but at what cost?"

*Into the Mountains*

Resupplied, rested, and healthy, the group sets out into the mountains.  The first few days sees them on an overgrown trail that was to be the road from Vedlund to Silvergard.  On the fourth day, the overgrowth obscures the trail completely as the group enters a lightly forested slope.

As Valen and Johen use their wilderness skills to keep the group going in the right direction, placing them about 100 feet away from the others, Aohdan, Alaric, Muzdum, and Norali note the approach of a cloaked individual coming from behind them, making no effort to hide its approach.  It stops a good 30 feet away from the group, shadows from the trees and shrubbery and its own heavy cloak working to obscure its features.

The figure speaks in a gravelly, grating, inhuman voice, "Hand over the Dagger and no harm will come to you."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 1, 2008)

Muzdum grab his war hammer, and wield it proficiently. *"Who ye be, ye shady scum?!"* says the dwarf, in a menacing tone. Muzdum don't like people telling him that he will get hurt. His intimidating display play out quite well. 

OOC: Muzdum Intimidation. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1479124/


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 1, 2008)

Aohdan shouted for Johen and Valen "Come quick!  We've got company!".  He drew his longsword and peered into the surrounding forest for any additional unwelcome guests.

OOC: Spot roll, if needed - Spot others in the forest (1d20+3=17)


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 1, 2008)

Valen hears the centaur's words, and readies his bow.  "Be wary, good druid.  Try to stay behind me."  He cautiously leads the way back to the group.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 1, 2008)

EDIT



			
				crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> Norali looks up at Aohdan, a strange glimmer in her eye, "I saw something at the quarry.  Something I was not supposed to see.  There are webs within webs and there is one spider at the center of all the strands.  My faith is shaken.  I used to know my place in the web.  I was supposed to spy on you and report back to the Shadow Knights.  But, it turns out, someone was spying on me spying on you.  There is more going on here than any of us realize.  I believe we will find answers in Silvergard...but at what cost?"





Johen is initially furious to hear what the hobbit has to say. His paranoia fuels his anger but then he remembers what he was told about the Shadow Knight, the Redeemer. He asks her: "So, you've been spying on us?? Why? You were supposed to guide us to our goal! The Guild was employing you! You worked for the Shadow Knights? Hum.. And what about these other people spying on us??"

*In the forest*
The foresty hills brighten Johen's mood a bit. His senses seem to come back to life and he can feel the warm energy of Dame Nature surroudning him. He lets Highflyer fly arounf at will and guides the group towards their objective.
He is surprised not to have noticed the shadowy figure behind them.
_The Dagger?? He wants the Dagger?? How.. how does he know??_ John thinks very alarmed.
Johen glances nervously all around them and addresses a quick prayer to Dame Nature wondering if other opponents may appear suddenly from the shadows. He is too afraid to reply to the stranger feeling it might give him away.


OOC
spot (1d20+7=26)


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 1, 2008)

Alaric narrows his eyes as he tries to get a look at the stranger's face, then steps behind Muzdum, staying a few feet behind the dwarf.  He figures it's safer for him in case the stranger tries to attack.  Muzdum's certainly much burlier than Alaric.

"What is this dagger you seek, and why should we give it to you, stranger?" the young wizard calls out.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 2, 2008)

OOC: edited my post in light of CM's post


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Flashback: Norali answers Johen*

Norali, finished packing her gear and ready to go, looks up at the Tureni druid, "I was spying on William...but he's no longer here.  I suppose my job is done...but I have a feeling I will be needed still."

With those cryptic remarks, Norali's usual silence returns for the rest of the trip...now with a touch of eeriness lent to her demeanor.

*Confronted in the Woods*

The cloaked figure seems unimpressed by Muzdum's display.  Answering Alaric, the figure says, "You will thank me when it is gone.  Last chance.  Hand over the dagger.  You will not enjoy the consequences if you do not."

As this exchange takes place, Aohdan's eyes skim the surrounding trees and note movement in eithe side of the group.  Humanoid figures, hidden from direct view.

Meanwhile, further up the slope, Johen's eyes seem to have acquired the clarity of his hawk.  He sees three more humanoid figures with bows near himself and Valen, attempting to stay hidden in the trees.  The three are moving to cut the two Tureni men off from the rest of the group.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 5, 2008)

Johen doesn't hesitate long as he spots the bowmen. His hands quickly form shapes in the air whilst he mutters mystic words taught by generations of druids over the ages. Suddenly ahead of his position, roots and foliage seem to shuffle a bit, then rise suddenly towards the bowmen capturing their ankles and crawling to their waist!

"Valen, three of men just hidden in front of us! See, the Forest is helping us!" he says pointing the three men to his countryman.


OOC: entangle.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 5, 2008)

Johen gets the _entangle_ off and...

OOC: Invisible Castle isn't working for me.

Two of the bow wielders manage to skip around the crawling vines, while the third finds them twining around his legs.

OOC: Roll initiative!


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 5, 2008)

Valen's Initiative: 23


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 6, 2008)

Aohdans initiative in the forest: (1d20 2=10)


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 6, 2008)

*Alaric the Alchemist*

Alaric realizes that things are probably going to erupt into violence, especially since this stranger _probably_ doesn't want Alaric's plain, old, ordinary dagger.  It must be something fancier that he's after.  So, Alaric quickly follows Johen's incantation with a short Elven one of his own, producing no visible effect but sheltering Alaric within an unseen second skin of magical armor.

(ooc: Alaric's initiative is.....22!  Didn't expect the sluggish Alaric to react so quickly.   Alaric's first action will be to cast Mage Armor on himself, increasing his AC to 16.  HP is 11.  Prepared Spells (typical adventuring): Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Disrupt Undead, Light, Burning Hands, Mage Armor, Magic Weapon.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 6, 2008)

*"Ye Thief! Ain't going to take anythin' from ol' Muzdum and his friends! No way!"
* the dwarf says, hammer in hand, rising his shield up to his nose.

OOC: Muzdum Init: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1483746/


----------



## Amaury (Feb 6, 2008)

OOC
initiative (1d20=18) 
Spell list
L0 (4) DC13 : Light - Detect Magic - Guidance - Cure Minor Wounds
L1 (3) DC14 : Speak with Animals - _Entangle_ - Cure Light Wounds


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 8, 2008)

Norali's Initiative. (1d20+2=14) 

Cloaked Assailants Initiative. (1d20+1=13) 

OOC: Initiative Order

23 - Valen
22 - Alaric
18 - Johen
17 - Muzdum
14 - Norali
13 - Cloaked Assailants
11 - Entangled Cloaked Assailant
10 - Aohdan

OOC: First action - Valen.  

Current situation - Valen can now see the bowmen near himself and Johen.  Two of them are not entangled but are within the area of the effect and picking their way slowly through it.  The third bowman is entangled and not able to move.  Meanwhile, about 100 feet away (and downslope, though the slope isn't steep enough to affect movement), Norali, Aohdan, Alaric and Muzdum are confronting a lone cloaked figure.  Valen isn't able to see any other assailants at this time.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 9, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

"Hunt a hunter, will you?"  The tall ranger smoothly nocks an arrow, releases, then promptly sends a second shaft winging at the same target.

[sblock=Round 1 actions]

Valen is using rapid shot to send two arrows at one of the moving bowmen
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1486404/ 
Attack 1:  21 to hit (not a crit threat), damage 2 (4 if he is human)
Attack 2:  13 to hit, damage 2 (4 if he is human)
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 9, 2008)

(Alaric's action is as mentioned above, Mage Armor on himself, unless that was already done before combat-mode began.  If that was already done, then Alaric will just ready an action to cast a spell on the stranger if he gets close to Muzdum or Alaric)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 10, 2008)

Valen's first arrow catches flesh, causing the bowman to snarl in a decidedly inhuman fashion.  His hood falls back revealing a gaunt, yellow-skinned face and russet colored hair.

OOC: Next action - Alaric, who's already posted (Mage Armor this round) so...Next action - Johen.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 10, 2008)

Johen moves forward a bit and then throws his shortspear at one of the two moving bowmen.

OOC:
move 30 (not sure how far the two are, so far enough to throw my spear).
shortspear attack (1d20+2=13)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 10, 2008)

OOC: The casting time for _Summon Nature's Ally I_ is one round so the wolf won't come in until just before Johen's action, next round.  Additionally, if it (or anyone, friend or foe) enters the area of the _Entangle_ spell, they are subject to it.  _Entangle_ is going to last for another 18 rounds, though Johen can dismiss it before then.  Given the 40' radius of the effect, it is effectively between the two Tureni and the rest of the group.  Speaking of which...

The entangling plants once again attempt to ensnare the two bowmen still in the area that weren't caught the first time.

OOC: Invisible Castle isn't working for me, so...

Both assailants suddenly find themselves sharing the fate of the third bowmen, with vines and underbrush wrapping around the feet and legs.  (OOC: In oher words, they failed their saves.)

OOC: Amaury, please confirm if you are still casting _Summon Nature's Ally I_ given the above information and then we'll move on to Muzdum.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 10, 2008)

OOC: ok then I change and edit my post.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 10, 2008)

Amaury said:
			
		

> Johen moves forward a bit and then throws his shortspear at one of the two moving bowmen.
> 
> OOC:
> move 30 (not sure how far the two are, so far enough to throw my spear).
> shortspear attack (1d20+2=13)




Although the hooded assailant is not able to dodge effectively due to the entangling vines, the spear nonetheless bounces ineffectually off the breastplate hidden underneath the folds of his bulky cloak.

OOC: You missed by 1.    

OOC: Next action - Muzdum.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 11, 2008)

*"Rarr!!"* Muzdum shouts and Charges to the cloaked man in front of him.

OOC: Invisible castle isn't working for me, if you care to roll for me? 
Attck: +5+2(charge)
Damage: 1d8+2


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 11, 2008)

Muzdum's axe carves a neat line of severed cloth, metal, and flesh as it tears into the cloaked figure.

The cloak slips away, revealing an ornate, oddly designed red breastplate and a greatsword strapped to the man's back.  His features are even more striking, however.  Yellow skin, russet hair pulled back in braids, angular features and pronounced bone structure, especially at the joints.

Muzdum's blow obviously hurt him, but he's still up.

[sblock=DM's damage reminder...you no looky]Assailant 1 damage = 5[/sblock]

OOC: Next action - Norali.

Norali chants and mutters, holding forth her holy symbol of the Shadow Knight, a soft glow emanating from it as she waves it about in the air.  The glow grows into a burst of soft light, filling herself, Muzdum, Aohdan, and Alaric with renewed vigor and purpose.

OOC: Norali cast _bless_, granting those listed above +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and saves vs fear.  Unfortunately, Valen and Johen are out of range.

OOC: Next action - Cloaked Assailants

The yellow-skinned humanoid facing Muzdum pulls his greatsword in a fluid motion and sweeps down toward the dwarf's head.

Greatsword attack and damage. (1d20+4=16, 2d6+1=4) 

The injured assailant's sword clips Muzdum's helmet, causing a ringing in the dwarf's ear but no real damage.

Meanwhile, the others that Aohdan spotted in the woods, two of them, come out of hiding and shoot their bows at Norali and Alaric.

Shortbow attack and damage. (1d20+2=16, 1d8+1=4, 1d20+2=6, 1d8+1=8) 

The first arrow zings over Norali's head, just barely missing her.  The second arrow falls short of Alaric by several feet.

OOC: Next action - Entangled assailants.

The three assailants caught in the effect of the _entangle_ spell all seem to focus their attention on Johen for some reason.

Concentration checks. (1d20+2=6, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=6) 

The entangling vines prove too much of a distraction for two of them, but the third is able to focus through the creeping plants around his legs.

He makes no motions or sounds, and yet something touches Johen's mind.

OOC: Will save from Johen, please.

OOC: Next action - Aohdan.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 11, 2008)

Johen worries a bit when he sees his spear missing his opponent by an inch. However something else that he cannot really define worries him even more. Something coming from down deep...



OOC
Will save (1d20+3=14) 
it might be another "miss by 1" story  :\


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 11, 2008)

Amaury said:
			
		

> Johen worries a bit when he sees his spear missing his opponent by an inch. However something else that he cannot really define worries him even more. Something coming from down deep...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whatever the strange humanoid tried to do, Johen manages to shake it off.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 12, 2008)

Aohdan assesed the situation.  For reasons of his own, he closed in on the figure attacking his dwarven friend and slashed at it with his longsword.
Attack with longsword: (1d20 4=7)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Aohdan assesed the situation.  For reasons of his own, he closed in on the figure attacking his dwarven friend and slashed at it with his longsword.
> Attack with longsword: (1d20 4=7)




The centaur's sword misses by a wide margin.

OOC: Round 2, Next action - Valen.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4046223#post4046223


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 12, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4046223#post4046223




Bad timing.  Oh well, have a good trip, friend.  I'll try to keep them off you...  And if you die, I get your stuff!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 12, 2008)

OOC: If Muzdum comes up in the initiative before Voda Vosa gets back, I'll just assume he keeps hacking and roll for him.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 15, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> The centaur's sword misses by a wide margin.
> 
> OOC: Round 2, Next action - Valen.




OOC: We seem to be missing a ranger.  If Helfdan doesn't get a move in over the weekend, I'll asume Valen is holding action and move to the next person in the initiative.  So, you have until Monday morning, Helfdan.  The clock is ticking.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 16, 2008)

*Valne Sablewood*

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry, my girlfriend wouldn't let me near my computer yesterday.... LOL
[/sblock]

The ranger looks grimly at the enemy, and picks out the creature that still tries to approach them.  He smoothly sends two more arrows in its direction.  
[sblock=Round 2]

Using rapid shot to fire two more arrows at the one guy who is free of Johen's spell
Attack 1:  11 to hit, 1 damage (I assume this misses)   Attack 2:  19 to hit, 8 damage (that's the ticket!) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 16, 2008)

*Alaric the Alchemist, HP 11/11, AC 16 (+2 Dex, +4 mage armor)*

Alaric steps around Muzdum and stays well away from the stranger engaged in battle with the dwarf.  Keeping a good half-dozen feet or so between him and the dangerous stranger, Alaric quickly chants a few lilting words of Elven magic.  _"Inathirae Cienu Sanetheir!"_

Weaving his hands about for a moment, the young mage brings them together as a wide burst of flames jets forth, roaring out in front of him and to either side of his splayed hands!

He aims the spell carefully to avoid burning Muzdum, but catch the stranger instead.  The flames die down after a scant few seconds, reaching a good dozen feet or so in a wide arc before the mage.  To Alaric's dismay, however, it appears he didn't put enough energy into the spell, as the flames don't burn as brightly and hotly as he'd have hoped, just a dark red sheet of flames.

[sblock=ooc]Alaric just takes a move action to go around Muzdum and the stranger, keeping out of blade-reach, stopping with 5 feet of empty space between him and the stranger, angled just enough to catch the stranger only as he casts Burning Hands.

Burning Hands fire damage against the stranger (2d4=3)
3 fire damage, Reflex DC 14 for half.[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Feb 16, 2008)

R3

Johen felt a bit strange for a second but this now feels like a distant memory and instead the proximity of his opponents brings him back to reality. Valen's arrows come fly by him and seeing that their opponents being entangled and that he may become entangled himself if he gets close to them, Johen decides to change his course of action.

He starts running back to join Norali and Aohdan shouting: "Valen, they're yours!"


OOC:
Run.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 16, 2008)

OOC: Eep, wait for the DM!  

As the yellow skinned humanoid is looking down at the vines attempting to ensnare his legs, Valen's first arrow whizzes past, catching his attention.  He looks up just in time of the second arrow to catch square in the middle the face, causing him to fallbackward from the impact.  The vines waste no time taking care of the rest.

OOC: 1 down, 5 to go.

Reflex save vs Alaric's Burning Hands. (1d20+1=2) 

The scorching the spell provides is apparently sufficient to fell the humanoid, already weakened by Muzdum's axe.  It falls at the dwarf's feet.

OOC: 2 down, 4 to go.

Johen runs around the perimeter of his own spell to get to the others.

OOC: Next action - Muzdum.

OOC: NPCizing this action.

The dwarf lumbers off, his stumpy legs carrying him toward one of the othe assailant, though not reaching striking distance yet.  (OOC: Double Move)


OOC: Next action - Norali.

Norali, holy symbol still in hand, reaches into a pouch and pulls out three stones, which she then mutters prayers over, passing the holy symbol over them.  Shen then releases her holy symbol to dangle from its chain around her neck so she can pull out her sling.

OOC: Casting _magic stone_  and drawing sling.

OOC: Next action - Unentangled assailants.

The two bowmen at the far end of the _entangle_ effect fire their bows again, this time concentrating their fire on Alaric, apparently perceiving him as the most dangerous.

Attacks and damage against Alaric. (1d20+2=18, 1d8+1=3, 1d20+2=16, 1d8+1=4) 

Both arrows manage to penetrate the field of protective energy around the alchemist, then penetrate his flesh.

OOC: Total of 7 damage against Alaric.

OOC: Next action - Entangled assailants.

The two entangled bowmen try to wrest themselves free.

Strength checks to escape entangle. (1d20+1=12, 1d20+1=2) 

To no avail.

OOC: Next action - Aohdan.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 16, 2008)

Aohdan didn't see any other melee opponents nearby, and didn't want to take his chances with an entangle spell to close with any of the bowmen.  In a snap decision, he dropped his sword and pulled out a bundle of javelins in one smooth motion.  He then took aim at one of Alarics tormentors on the opposite side of the entangle spell and threw.

OOC: Drop sword: free action, draw javelins: move equiv. action, throw javelin: attack action.  
Thrown javelin to hit & damage:  (1d20 3=15,  1d6 3=7)
OOC: I goofed inputting the dice rolls the first try, didn't read instructions and put a comma instead of a semicolon between dice.      I didn't understand what came out so I rerolled, doing it right the second time.  Hope no one minds.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 16, 2008)

Aohdan's javelin kerchunks off a breastplate, doing no harm to the assailant.

*Round 3* 

OOC: Next action - Valen.

OOC: _Entangle_ still has 17 rounds left.  Remember, Johen can dismiss it at any time.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2008)

OOC: Stomping dwarf here, ready to smash skulls.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 17, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

As the others seemed to have the advantage of numbers, Valen continued to concentrate on the entangled foes, shooting two arrows at one of them.

[sblock=Round 3]

Attack 1:  22 to hit, 5 damage; Attack 2: 14 to hit, 1 damage 

I doubt they are vulnerable to critical hits, but if they are, that first shot was a threat...

confrimig crit:  roll 9, extra damage 10 
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2008)

OOC: They are among the living, however the confirm roll wasn't high enough.  Still...

The first arrow catches the entangled assailant in the neck, very nearly killing him.  The second arrow nicks the first one, driving it just deep enough to cause his life blood to begin spurting out of the wound.  He falls to the ground.

OOC: Next action - Alaric


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 18, 2008)

*Alaric the Alchemist, HP 4/11, AC 16 (+2 Dex, +4 mage armor)*

Alaric turns away from the fallen stranger, and starts jogging towards the nearest enemy archer.  He'd like a little payback for the two arrows that hit him a moment ago.....  Luckily they didn't hit anything vital, but they still hurt pretty bad.

As he moves, Alaric unslings the crossbow from his shoulder and takes it in hand, then stops jogging after a few seconds to incant another brief Elven spell.  _"Temuril Nesai Aras!"_  With a few accompanying gestures of his free hand, Alaric taps the crossbow and plants a bit of magical power within it.


_(ooc, 20 foot move, drawing crossbow as he goes, and casts Magic Weapon)_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 18, 2008)

OOC: Next action - Johen.

OOC: Current positions (approximately)

Alaric is well within one range increment of the two unentangled bowmen.

Muzdum is within a move of melee range with the two unentangled bowmen.

Johen is within two moves of melee range with the two unentangled bowmen.

Aohdan is within one range increment (barely) of the two unentangled bowmen.

Valen is on the other side of the entangle effect from the others and within one range increment of the one remaining entangled bowman.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 19, 2008)

Johen stares at the two opponents. He has no idea what or who they are, only that they intend to take his life because of this dagger. The dagger of the crime.

He then moves his hands in the air, mumbling words repeated by generations of druids before him. He finishes with a grunt and suddenly a wolf appears in front of him, snarling at the young tureni druid. Johen shouts briefly at the wolf and points towards the two opponents.

The wolf turns his heads and immediately charges the two humanoids.


OOC:
Summon.
Wolf attack: bite (1d20+3=13) 
dmg? (1d6+1=2) 
trip if it hits.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 19, 2008)

Amaury said:
			
		

> Johen moves towards the two opponents. He has no idea what or who they are, only that they intend to take his life because of this dagger. The dagger of the crime.
> 
> He then moves his hands in the air, mumbling words repeated by generations of druids before him. He finishes with a grunt and suddenly a wolf appears in front of him, snarling at the young tureni druid. Johen shouts briefly at the wolf and points towards the two opponents.
> 
> ...




OOC: One small problem.  Casting time for Summon Nature's Ally is 1 round, which means you'd have to spend the whole round casting, with the wolf appearing just prior to your action next round.  Please revise action.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 19, 2008)

OOC:sorry haven't been thru the rules for a while. edited


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 19, 2008)

OOC: Ok.  The charge-bite-trip combo won't occur until Johen's action, next round.  You can change what the wolf does based on how the rest of the round plays out.

OOC: Next action - Muzdum.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 20, 2008)

Muzdum will charge to the nearest oponent and deliver a mighty blow with his hammer. 
*"Ah'll smash yer bones!"*

Attack= 15 
Dmg: 10


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 20, 2008)

The dwarf's hammer whistles just shy of the humanoid's chest.

OOC: Next action - Norali.

Norali loads her slilng with a magic stone and slings it at the assailant Muzdum didn't charge (OOC: thus avoiding the firing into melee penalty).

Sling attack and damage with magic stone. (1d20+6=15, 1d6+1=6) 

The stone zings over the humanoid's head, smashing a small tree branch behind him.

OOC: Next action - Unentangled assailants.

The two yellow skinned humanoids both drop their bows.  The one facing Muzdum draws his greatsword and attacks.  The other advances on Muzdum, drawing his greatsword as he does so, and attacks.

Greatsword attacks and damage. (1d20+4=9, 2d6+1=9, 1d20+4=18, 2d6+1=11) 

The one facing Muzdum misses, but the other hits, dealing a solid blow to the dwarf.

OOC: I don't have Level 2 Muzdum handy, but I'm pretty sure he has more than 11 hit points.

OOC: Next action - Entangled Assailant.

Once again attempting to break free of the vines.

Strength check to break free. (1d20+1=7) 

And fails.

OOC: Next action - Aohdan.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 20, 2008)

OOC: I think I had 19 AC. HP: 19-11= 8


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 20, 2008)

_(according to the OOC thread, Muzdum at level 2 has AC 18, plus the Dodge feat)_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 20, 2008)

OOC: My apologies.

The dwarf just barely dodges the sword that is as tall as he is.

OOC: Next action - Aohdan.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 20, 2008)

Unwilling to allow his friend to face battle alone, Aohdan hurried over to Muzdum's assailant. Moving in a wide arc around his chosen target, he approached one of the greatsword wielding creatures from the side opposite muzdum in a flanking maneuver.  He waited briefly for his enemy to be distracted and suddenly lashed out with two steel-clad hooves!

OOC: move to flank with Muzdum, attack 2 hooves:
1st Hoof: (1d20 4=21)
1st Hoof Damage: (1d4 3=6)
2nd Hoof: (1d20-5=9)
2nd Hoof Damage: (1d4 1=5)

Tried doing multiple rolls using semicolons, and the thing started adding the rolls up!  Just going to have to do each roll seperately... :-(


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 20, 2008)

Aohdan's first hoof creates a huge dent in the creature's skull, from which blood issues forth.  The humanoid falls at Aohdan's feet.

OOC: One greatsword wielder left, one entangled bad guy left.

OOC: Next round.  Next action - Valen.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 20, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

The lean ranger continues to ply his bow gracefully, sending two more arrows at his final foe.  

[sblock=OOC]
Arrow 1: 21 to hit, damage2.  Arrow 2: 18 to hit, damage 6 
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 20, 2008)

Both arrows hit, the first in the shoulder and the second in the heart, toppling the last entangled humanoid over into the grasping vines.

OOC: Next action - Alaric.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 20, 2008)

*Alaric the Alchemist, HP 4/11, AC 16*

Alaric steps a little closer to one of the remaining enemies, loads his crossbow with a bolt, takes aim, and fires.

[sblock=ooc]How close is Alaric to the remaining foes?  If he's within 30 feet of one of them, he'll shoot at that one for the greater chance to hit, but otherwise he'll shoot at the greatsword wielder that's still menacing Muzdum.  He has Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot.

Light crossbow +4 (or +5 point blank) for 1d8+1 damage (or 1d8+2 point blank)[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 20, 2008)

OOC: There's only one bad guy left (Aohdan took the one threatening Muzdum out last round).  Alaric can get within 30 feet of the other to take advantage of Point Blank Shot.  Go ahead and make the rolls.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 21, 2008)

*Alaric the Alchemist*

_(Ack, thought you'd just roll it yourself, d'oh.  Used to it being GM-handled in two other games)_  

Crossbow against hooded bandit (1d20+5=18, 1d8+2=6)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 21, 2008)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> _(Ack, thought you'd just roll it yourself, d'oh.  Used to it being GM-handled in two other games)_
> 
> Crossbow against hooded bandit (1d20+5=18, 1d8+2=6)




The alchemist's crossbow suddenly sprouts from the final assailant's neck.  He falls to the ground, twitching.

OOC: And the battle is ended.  Everyone gets 300 experience points.

As the dust settles and the vines shift back to normal, the group notes that a couple of the humanoids are still alive, barely.  (OOC: Two of them are at 0 hit points, so you could keep one for interrogation or kill them, as you choose.)


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 21, 2008)

Aohdan warily looked around, keeping an eye out for more attackers.  He made sure to recover his thrown javelin and his dropped longsword.  Once satisfied that they attacks were truely over, Aohdan pointed out the fact that some of the enemy were still alive.  "Some still live.  Does anyone know why they attacked?"


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 21, 2008)

Valen lopes around the entangling plants, and relief is briefly seen in his grim countenance when he sees Johen is safe.  "Is everyone well, friends?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 21, 2008)

*Alaric the Alchemist, HP 4/11, AC 16*

Alaric lowers his crossbow, surprised that he dropped another already.  _'These brigands weren't very experienced, I guess.  What's their story?'_ he thinks to himself.  He reloads the crossbow in his hand, just in case, and takes a quick look around to assess the situation.  "Don't kill any of them, they may have information.  Try to stabilize the dying ones for now," the alchemist calls out.

Then he checks the bodies briefly, and when he finds one still conscious, he tries to address it.  "Take it easy, and we may let you live.  Some of us have skill in the healing arts.  What dagger did you come for, and what's so important about it?  Are there others who mean to attack us for it?  Who sent you?  For that matter, what kind of people are you?"

He first asks in the Common tongue, then tries Draconic if that doesn't work, Azgundi if that doesn't get a response, Elven if that also fails, and finally tries Dwarven if nothing else seems to be understood.

The alchemist pulls back the fallen foe's hood, but keeps his crossbow leveled at the fellow's throat, to ward off any treachery.

Alaric still has two arrows stuck in him, but apparently neither hit anything vital, since he's still moving around and talking without difficulty.  Just a bit of gritting his teeth.  Questions first, and, well, first aid later.

[sblock=ooc]Alaric attempts a Knowledge check to identify the stranger.  Unfortunately, he never studied planar lore, so he has no ranks in Knowledge (the planes); he only knows DC 10 common knowledge from that skill.  Instead, if Knowledge (arcana) suffices, his check is ?.

Out of character, I'm guessing githzerai or githyanki.

Alaric's no bloodthirsty scoundrel, so if the fallen enemies cooperate, he'll insist on leaving them alive while our party takes their valuables and continues on our way.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 21, 2008)

*"Aha! Excelent shot mate!" *Muzdum says to Alaric. He the turns tu Ahodan. 
*"So... I would ask ye, why, by the beard of my mother did ye attack me in tha first place??"* the dwarf inquires with a concern face, apparently forgetting about the assailants. 
Muzdum looks at the ling bodies* "... Ah' could crush their petty full skulls if ye want me to, don't care 'bout doin' the dirty work, they attack us in tha first place! So... ask them what ye want and then ye know..."** he waves his hammer in a more than obvious gesture.*


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 21, 2008)

"Easy there, my mush-mouthed friend."  Aohdan teased Muzdum.  "Lets not all try to interrogate them at once.  I want to hear what answer if any he gives to Alaric's questions..."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 21, 2008)

OOC: Doing an update now because tomorrow is our anniversary.  

Norali approaches Alaric as he is speaking with the barely conscious assailant, muttering a few words and touching him on the shoulder.

_Cure Light Wounds_ on Alaric. (1d8+2=4) 

The magic pushes the two arrows out of his flesh, though the wounds don't heal over completely.

OOC: Common knowledge about yellow skinned humanoids...

Alaric recalls hearing stories about similar beings occasionally being spotted during the Shadow War, though the tales weren't always clear about what side they were fighting on...or where they came from.

The humanoid Alaric addresses lifts his head to glare at the alchemist, speaking in harsh, guttural Common, "You will get no answers from us.  We are but the first wave...a test to measure your abilities.  More will come, more skilled.  Eventually you will fall and Vim will reclaim the Dagger as his rightful prize.  As long as you carry that Dagger, you will be stalked, hunted.  You will never be safe...you can never hide...the soldiers of Vim will find you."

The others begin to notice a strange breeze...seemingly unnatural to the druid's sensibilities.  A swirl of color carried on the breeze suddenly ruffles everyone's cloaks...and the humanoids, dead, dying and barely conscious, are suddenly gone.

Norali's Knowledge (Religion) check. (1d20+3=4) 

Norali's Knowledge (Arcana) check. (1d20+1=12) 

Norali shudders, "I've heard the name, Vim, before, but it was when I was very young, when uncle Jolly was home visiting.  I don't remember what it was in reference to."

OOC: Anyone who has ranks in Knowledge (Religion), (Arcana), or (The Planes) can attempt to check to see if they have heard the name "Vim" before.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 21, 2008)

Johen dissipates his magic as the humanoids disapear. He's in shock thinking: _they come and go at will!! They're from another place, or plane as my master taught me.._ 

He says: "I have no idea who that Vim is or what these creatures are.. However I know why they're here.."

He pauses to gather his thoughts then pulls the Dagger from his backpack: "That's what they're after.. the Dagger of the murderer of my Master.. the very reason I am here, outside of the Big Forest.. I had no idea anyone could 'guess' it was in my possession.."


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 21, 2008)

*Alaric the Alchemist, HP 8/11, AC 16*

(ooc, forgot to roll knowledge arcana before, d'oh!  Check is.....15)

Alaric grumbles for a moment, then unloads his crossbow and returns the bolt to its case, the crossbow slung back around his shoulder.  "Well that's disappointing, to say the least.  What exactly are you lookin' to do with that dagger, anyway?  They prob'ly used a spell to track it down.  Unless you're hopin' to use it to find the murderer an' get revenge, I'd suggest we destroy it an' bury the pieces somewhere, scattered.  Honestly, it'd take a fairly powerful mage or priest t' track down the previous owner."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 21, 2008)

As the mysterious disappearance of the assailants take palce, Muzdum looks with unbelieving eyes. *"Cowards! Com'ere ye filthy rats!"* he yields, smashing the ground seconds after the humanoid disappears.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 22, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Muzdum stills waits for Ahodan explanation, even after the mysterious disappearance of the assailants *"Ah' still waiting..."*




OOC: I had thought maybe you were trying to say that Muzdum was asking why Aohdan attacked him earlier, but  I thought I misunderstood what you wrote.  However, I'm not sure what Muzdum _is_ talking about - Aohdan never attacked Muzdum.  He did however rush to his side when he saw Muzdum outnumbered.  Are you maybe thinking the bit about Aohdan moving to flank with Muzdum was it?  Or maybe some confusing flavor-text elsewhere?  Please clarify so I can respond appropriately.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 22, 2008)

OOC: I missunderstood. Sorry for the confusion. Edited.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2008)

OOC: Anybody hear from Helfdan?

Alaric has heard the name Vim before, from his mentor, Entan.  Entan used the name in reference to the Elder Dragons, mythical beings said to watch over the mortal races from The Nothing, the place where all souls go when they die.  Specifically, Vim was the Red Elder Dragon.

Norali speaks up, "We should probably rest a bit so Alaric and I can replenish our spells."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 27, 2008)

*"Here? in the middle of the road? Let's find some more suitable place first, shall we?"* Muzdum asks.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 27, 2008)

"Your eyes be better than mine, my friend.  I gave up trying to follow the _road_ several hours ago.  All I see now is this light forest.  Seems like one place is good as another.  Maybe a little shelter from a tree."  Aohdan shrugged.

OOC: What is the time of day?


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Alaric the Alchemist, HP 8/11, AC 16*

Alaric sighs.  "I suppose we should rest soon, but it would be best if we travel onward a ways.  Maybe camp at the edge of the woods if we get there before nightfall.  I'd rather not waste whole days resting out here when we have someplace to be.  I doubt we'll run into another group of brigands in the next few hours."

He considers the meaning of this Vim fellow and whatever is going on around that dagger.....

Meanwhile, though, he asks Norali "I'm sorry, but could you do just a bit more about this arrow wound?  It was a bit deeper than the other, and it's still painful to walk around with.  I appreciate your help."


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 27, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry, I was in florida for business, and my laptop power cable died on me.  Back now.
[/sblock]

Valen stays quiet as they discuss the dagger and mythical creatures come to life.  At Norali's words, however, he speaks up.  "I will seek an appropriate campsite, then, friends."   

He pauses to see if he can salvage any arrows before loping into the trees.  

[sblock=OOC]
Will seek a campsite with shelter.  Does he find any usable arrows?
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 28, 2008)

*"Aye, Ah don't like forests ethier to sleep. Ye know... to much tree huger around... Ah just don't trust woods..."* Muzdum says, confused and disoriented.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 29, 2008)

OOC: Time of day is early afternoon.

Norali answers Alaric, "I used up all of my more powerful spells during the battle.  I can offer some minor healing, but then I really must rest."

Norali casts four cure minor wounds on Alaric.

Meanwhile, Valen finds a suitable campsite just a few dozen yards away from the site of the battle.

OOC: Remember, I've houseruled arrow inventorying...ie, you don't need to unless they are expensive arrows.

OOC: Are you setting up a watch?


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 29, 2008)

Alaric thanks Norali for the relief.

_(ooc: yeesh, nobody wants to cover more ground in one day?  Alaric's going to feel real disappointed.  Such a waste of daylight...)_


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 1, 2008)

Aohdan noticed Alaric's apparent unwillingness to stop for the day.  "I am eager to get further along too, my friend.  But our magic support needs the rest.  What would happen if we were to have more injuries or some other mishap?  We can't afford to take on extra risks in the wilderness, this far away from any additional help."  Aohdan gives the mage a friendly pat on the back and a big grin.  "Besides, you probably need to regain some spells too.  I want to see that flame thing you did again!"


----------



## Amaury (Mar 2, 2008)

"I agree with Alaric. We need to move on further. If they can disapear that easily, they could as easily reappear and kill us during our sleep. 

I still don't know how they have found us. Maybe the Dagger gives our position away, or maybe they have spotted us in town.. I would like to think that the latter is the real reason.. If that is not the case, we'll see it very quickly.

I propose we move on till it is too dark. Contrary to what Muzdum thinks, forests are a safe and welcoming place for the one who respects them. Valen and I can guide you."


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 2, 2008)

"Alright alright, I don't care one way or the other.  Lets put it to a vote then.  Those in favor of moving on say "Aye", those for staying say "Nay".  Aohdan raised his hands for attention.  "Ok lets hear it!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 2, 2008)

*"Damnable forests...." *Grumble* "... trees..."*Grumble* "..Bugs.." * the dwarf grumbles, but agrees in resting in the forest.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 2, 2008)

"Near as I can tell, that's an "Aye" from Muzdum."  Aohdan stated.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 2, 2008)

"I still say we should press on until dark or the edge of the woods." Alaric reasserts.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 3, 2008)

"That sounds like another "aye" to me."  Aohdan added.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 3, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood* 

"Are you sure we can get out of the woods by nightfall?"   Valen addresses Alaric.  "Because if we cannot, perhaps we should listen to Norali's wisdom, and let her recover before we continue.  I did find a safe campsite, and we will need to set a watch regardless."


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 3, 2008)

"Hrrmmm, sounds kinda like a "Nay" to me..." Aohdan speculated.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 4, 2008)

*Alaric the Alchemist*

"We don't need to get out of the woods by nightfall.  Just cover some more ground 'til dusk, rather than wasting so much daylight by sittin' on our arses.  I hardly think we're going to be sprung upon by brigands just because we traveled a bit further through the woods.  And besides, it's not like we're helpless just because we're a bit short on magic for a few hours." Alaric responds, obviously annoyed at his companions' lack of impetus.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 4, 2008)

OOC: I'm going to assume that the group decided to cover a bit more ground before resting, just to keep things moving.

By nghtfall, the group has not reached the edge of the woods, but the terrain's incline has increased considerably, with a rock cliff rising above the trees to the East.  Valen and Johen are able to find a decently level clearing to make camp for the night.

OOC: What sort of watch are you setting?


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 4, 2008)

"I'm fully healthy and not a magic user, so I'll take a middle watch and let the rest of you get better sleep."  Aohdan offered to the group.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 4, 2008)

*"Ah'll take this watch, go ta sleep ye, let ol' Muzdum watch at yer asses while ye do so." *the dwarf says, sitting on a nearby log.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 4, 2008)

Johen recovers his shortspear and Highflyer once the decision is made.

As they stop he asks to be on the last watch. "I'll try something: hide this Dagger near a dead tree trunk 50 yards from our campsite as an additional precaution... We'll see what happens.. If watchers can look towards that trunk from time to time.." he proposes.



OOC:
Johen has a CmW and a CLW available for the wounded.. any takers?
new spell list:
L0 (4) DC13 : Light - Detect Magic - Guidance - Cure Minor Wounds
L1 (3) DC14 : Speak with Animals - Entangle - Cure Light Wounds


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 4, 2008)

Alaric calms down after a bit of walking, and when camp is made that night, he opts to get some rest first to refresh his mind for more spellcasting.  _'At this rate, it'll take forever and a day to reach Silvergard....'_ he worries, before drifting asleep.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 4, 2008)

*"Aye, yer good dwarf will take a look at it"* Muzdum replies to Jhoen


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 5, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

"I'll take the last guard shift, then."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 7, 2008)

OOC: The watch appears to be set up as follows.

1. Muzdum
2. Aohdan
3. Valen
4. Johen

With Alaric resting through the night due to being an arcane caster and Norali resting through as well.

Encounter in the Night: What Shift? (1d4=2) 

Spot and Listen checks, please Mr. Centaur.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 8, 2008)

OOC: Where is our illustrious centaur, pray tell?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 9, 2008)

OOC: Everyone else, please make a Listen check with a -10 penalty for being asleep.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2008)

Listen: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1522030/


----------



## Amaury (Mar 9, 2008)

OOC
listen (1d20-5=12)

what about highflyer?


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 9, 2008)

Listen check at -10 asleep, +1 for Wisdom (1d20-9=-6)

Alaric snoozes away the night...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2008)

Amaury said:
			
		

> OOC
> listen (1d20-5=12)
> 
> what about highflyer?




OOC: Go ahead.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 11, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Valen rolls a 9 (11vs. humans) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Mar 11, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> OOC: Go ahead.




OOC
highflyer - not applied -10 (1d20+4=18)


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 12, 2008)

Ooc: My apollogies, been preoccupied.
Listen: (1d20=9)

edit: Oops, checked my char sheet again, turns out I have a +3 to listen, so the total is 12.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 12, 2008)

Aohdan, perhaps a bit preoccupied, none-the-less, hears something in the darkness.  The noise causes Johen to stir from his slumber as well.

OOC: Aohdan and Johen, actions?  If you want to try to get a better look at whatever it is, make a Spot check.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 12, 2008)

Muzdum snores, talking a bit asleep "Damn forest..."   "Newts...."


----------



## Amaury (Mar 12, 2008)

Forest noises, from the small beetle moving in between dead leaves to the family of boars are familiar to Johen and thus do not disturb his sleep. However something different, maybe "un-natural" has sounded a different tone in Johen's subconscious. Time for it to reach the conscious part of his brain and the young druid opens one tired eye around him. It is however dark and only the campsite fire lits the area..

OOC
listen (1d20=11) 14 with wisdom.
it's a spot check


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 13, 2008)

Aohdan tried to be nonchalant about the noise in the woods.  He continued polishing his sword.   He found an excuse to look toward the sound in holding the blade up to the firelight for inspection, so as not to make it obvious he heard anything.

Spot in the woods: (1d20 3=7)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2008)

The flickering firelight reflected in Aohdan's blade makes it difficult to make anything out beyond its light.

Johen manages to make out a strange, winged shape, the size of a child or a halfling, sillhouetted amidst the trees, trying to stay hidden.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 13, 2008)

_we've got company..._ Johen thinks after taking a while to make out the creature.
_foe or friend? these wings, a good omen?.._ 

Johen decides to play it openly. He lifts his upper body from the ground and addresses the creature in a friendly tone : "Hello stranger, my Centaur friend has not seen you but I have heard you.. Join us by the fire if you come in peace.." whilst gesturing with his hand to the creature inviting it to join them. 

His left hand grabs his shortspear on the ground without lifting it - just to make sure he holds it should the creature decide to charge.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2008)

The creature comes into the firelight, allowing Johen and Aohdan to get a clear view of it.

The firelight flints off of coppery scales and wings as a dragon steps hesitantly into the light.

It looks around warily, obviously skittish and Aohdan and Johen notices that it bears several partially healed cuts through its scales, as well as a couple of javelin tips embedded in its hide.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 13, 2008)

_Dame Nature! A dragon!!_  thinks Johen, horrified for a second.

"Aohdan, we better wake the others up..." Johen says hesitantly.

_By the Big Oak, what do I do?? What do I say?_ the young druid thinks.

"Err.. come.. we.. we won't hurt you.. Do.. do you understand me?" he asks feeling stupid and trying to remember what he knew about dragons. _do you they speak? that young?_ 

If he gets an answer he gets up and offers a bit sheepishly: "Err.. you are seriously wounded.. I may be able to alleviate some of your pain if you let me.."


OOC: wow, what an encounter!! rolled a double 20?? 
Johen still has a CLW and CmW.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 13, 2008)

Aohdan proceded to gently wake the others, while listening to Johens attempts at commonication.  After a few sentences from the Druid go unanswered, Aohdan remarked "Don't look at me, the only phrase _I_ know in draconic is 'I taste like feces.'"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 14, 2008)

*"Ah was dreaming Ah was eating real food, ye could let me sleep a bit mo..." *Muzdum starts to say, but cut the speaking as he place his gaze upon the reptile. _"Fer my holy mother beard! A dragon!"_ He thinks, as his hand wonder throw the ground to touch his hammer.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 14, 2008)

Alaric slowly awakens at Aodhan's prodding, and grumbles about it being too damn early if the sun's not up yet.  At a glance, it doesn't look or sound like a gang of bandits is assaulting the camp, so he pulls himself out of the bedroll slowly and continues grumbling.

Finally the young alchemist sits up, rubs some of the sleep from his eyes, and looks around while dragging his spell component pouch closer just in case.  Followed by blinking and gawking.  "A....dragon?!"

It takes him a few more seconds to focus through the drowsiness in his vision, then he says "Copper....or is it brass?  Maybe?  Umm..." followed by, more loudly and in rough Draconic instead, *"You understand this, yes?  You are injured?  How?  Who hurt you?"*

_(ooc: Knowledge - Arcana check to figure out draconic lore regarding it was a 17.)_


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 14, 2008)

Valen sees the creature's wounds, and hesitant nature.  For now he keeps his peace, and does not yet reach for his weapons.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 14, 2008)

Alaric recalls from his lessons that this is indeed a copper dragon.

The creature takes a step closer and replies to Alaric in the draconic language, "You...don't look like orcs...don't smell like orcs.  You...are not orcs?"

As the others get a closer look at the thing, they notice that, in addition to the obvious wounds, some of its scales are dull and flaky, like the creature were suffering some sort of disease.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 14, 2008)

"What's it saying?" Aohdan prompted the draconic speakers in the group.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 14, 2008)

*"No dragon will eat Muzdum without a fight! Tell me now, wha's happening?"* inquires. His beard is a mess, and his hair too, he looks like a hair ball, shaking, as he looks at Alaric and Johen


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 14, 2008)

Alaric looks to the others and tells them "It's a relatively harmless kind of dragon.  And from its size, probably a child.  It's asking if we're orcs."

Then he turns back to look at the dragon, and says in Draconic *"No, we're humans, and that one with all the hair is a dwarf.  Er, and the one with four legs is a centaur...but, we're not orcs.  We won't hurt you.  That person,"* he points at Johen, *"might be able to heal you a bit.  When did the orcs attack you?"*


----------



## Amaury (Mar 16, 2008)

Johen says: "If he's been attacked by orcs, we need to be on our guards... they are serious hunters and may trace him down to us.. we should set some sentinels in case they follow him.."

To Alaric, he says: "Ask him if he's hungry and what he eats.. that would calm him.. and yes I'm happy to alleviate some of his pain.."

_If I'd known I would be helping a dragon one day!!_  he thinks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 16, 2008)

Muzdum calms down a bit, he steps up and starts putting his armor on. *"If theres orcs around, Ah'll be smashing skulls! All right! HA!"* he says, finishing. He takes his hammer and shield and goes by, trying to spot anything that moves around the camp. 

OOC: Spot: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1529004/


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 16, 2008)

At the talk of orcs, Aohdan's hooves shuffled a bit uneasily as he looked around.  He still held his sword with a tight grip as he tried to get a closer look at the dragons wounds, attempting to determine how recent they were.

Spot for dragon's wounds: (1d20 3=16)


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 17, 2008)

"Orcs?   They should be no match for a man of Turen, when it comes to woodcraft.  I will take a quick look, to search for sign of their passing."   With that, the tall ranger vanishes into the woods.  

[sblock=OOC]
Will do a quick circle around the camp, looking for orc tracks
Tracking check: 26   (Hooray for synergy bonuses!) 
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 18, 2008)

The group is a sudden flurry of motion as Aohdan approaches the dragon and Muzdum and Valen scout around, seeking out orcs.

The dragon watches Aohdan curiosly as the centaur looks over its wounds.  Aohdan can tell that the wounds are a couple of days old and have partially healed over.  The dragon's natural healing seems to have been slowed by whatever affliction is causing its scales to flake and peel, however.  Norali examines the dragon as well.

Norali says to the group, "I am still out of spells from the day before, Johen, do you have any healing magics left?  Also, the dragon is suffering from some sort of disease, though I don't know what it is or what may have caused it...or if we are in danger of catching it."

The dragon replies in draconic to Alaric, peeking at the alchemist from between Aohdan's legs, "Heal?  Cure?  Yes, heal plague please.  Orcs attacked...three suns past."

Meanwhile, Muzdum sees no signs of any other activity in the area.  Valen, however, spots the dragon's tracks easily and also something else...multiple strangely pointed marks in the ground in a pattern leading away from the area in the same direction that the dragon came from, though several days older.

OOC: Valen, Knowledge (Nature) check please.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 18, 2008)

Grumbling, Muzdum comes back. *"Ah see no Orcs. Tha's a petty, I needed some fun, HA!"* he stands next to Aohdan, and tries to make his beard look more like a beard and less like an eagle nest.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 18, 2008)

Valen shakes his head as he studies the strange marks ((OOC:rolled a 7)) "Johen!"   He calls softly in Tureni.  "Have you ever seen sign such as this?"


----------



## Amaury (Mar 18, 2008)

Johen nods to his compatriot as he walks slowly to the young dragon, feeling more nervous as he gets closer.
Raising slowly his hands in the air he invokes Dame NAture and his hands are suddenly surrounded by a gentle green light. He approaches his hands slowly on the wounds and attempts to cure as many of them. 


Whilst doing this, he tries to understand the nature of the dragon disease by paying a closer look at the scales.

OOC
CLW (1d8+2=9) 
Know Nature (1d20+11=27)


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 19, 2008)

Alaric responds in rough Draconic *"We cannot heal the plague, I am sorry.  I will look for herbs to help against it, though.  You will be safe here for now."*

To the others, he says "It seems he was attacked three days ago by orcs, so they're probably nowhere near us right now.  He is sick, but I don't know if any of us can cure his illness.  I'm going to look for herbs and see if I can find any to help him fight off whatever disease he's been infected with, probably by dirty orcish weapons.  Can someone follow me and keep an eye out for trouble?"

Alaric gathers some of his gear, putting on his spell component pouch and bringing his crossbow, bolts, and dagger along, just in case.

_(ooc: Need to know what skill I should use for locating any useful herbs in the surrounding area and away from the camp.  Alaric has +2 Heal, +4 Knowledge-Nature, +2 Profession-Herbalist, and +2 Survival, all trained.  Add appropriate value to his roll of 8.  Might take 20 or something later. :\  Looking for herbs (1d20=8) )_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 19, 2008)

*"Aye, Ah'll be watching yer' back while ye' do yer' thin'."* the dwarf says, rising his shield and hitting it with his hammer. *"Lets get to it"*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 21, 2008)

OOC: No centaur this week.  Yttermayn, where did thy hooves carry thee?

The javelin tips embedded in the dragon's hide are pushed out by Johen's healing magic and the dragon perks up noticeably.  By way of thanks, the dragon licks Johen's hand and starts chattering in the draconic language.

Examining the diseased scales, Johen's knowledge of natural diseases tells him one thing: this disease isn't natural.  The dragon's scales, upon close examination, appear to be crystalizing.

Meanwhile, Alaric's search for useful herbs, with Muzdum watching his back, turns up nothing, at least for the moment (OOC: Survival check followed by Knowledge: Nature to make sure it's the right one).  However, as they range further from the camp, Muzdum notices the plume of another campfire over the next rise.

Elsewhere, Valen is unable to fathom what the strange marks might be.  He is reasonably certain that he could follow them, however.

Norali and Aohdan are guarding the party's camp.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2008)

*"Hey ye, Alaric, watch tha' smoke"* Muzdum says, in a low tone to the mage. *"We may have some company. Wha' ye say if we take a look? Or ye think we should get back and tell the others?"*


----------



## Amaury (Mar 21, 2008)

Johen manages to keep his hand still as the young dragon licks it.. He infor;s the others about his discovery on the magical nature of the dragon's disease.
"Guys, I don't think any herbs or normal remedies will help this young dragon. I am poretty certain his disease isn't natural. We need to ask him a few questions if we want to help him.."

Through Alaric's knowledge of draconic, Johen asks: "Can you tell us what is happening to your scales? Did someone or something cast a spell on you? Maybe we can help..."

If Muzdum warns him of the campfire, Johen suggest that Valen goes to scout whilst the rest of the party stays on the defensive.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 21, 2008)

Alaric responds "No, I don't think we could handle any bandits if that's what the campfire's from, and I'd rather not chance it even if it's just some fellow travelers.  Let's go back to the camp and let the others know."  He stands up from rooting around in the grass and bushes, walking back to camp.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 22, 2008)

OOC: It hasn't been a week... but anyways, I just didn't see anything to respond to.  <Shrugs>  Maybe I'm just dry this week.

Putting together what Johen said about the dragon's scales and what he'd seen with his own eyes, something occurs to Aohdan.  "Johen, this is a very young dragon, correct?  Are we sure that this is actually a disease?  I have seen other scaled creatures shed thier skins as they grow.  Might this be the case?"


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 22, 2008)

Valen walks back to the camp, and stands quietly as the others speak to the dragon, his features grimmer than usual.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 22, 2008)

Once he's back in camp, Alaric tells the others "There's another campfire some ways over there, over the next hill.  We should be wary not to attract that camp's attention, it may be bandits or orcs for all we know."

To the dragon, he says in Draconic *"I found no herbs, sorry.  We cannot heal that plague.  Dragons have magic, yes?  Can you find an older dragon to heal you?  Where did you get that plague?"*


----------



## Amaury (Mar 22, 2008)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> "Johen, this is a very young dragon, correct?  Are we sure that this is actually a disease?  I have seen other scaled creatures shed thier skins as they grow.  Might this be the case?"




"Yes Aohdan I thought of that too at first, but look, his scales are crystalizing.. it's not like a snake losing its skin... but dragons are magical beasts so yes, this crystalization could simply be him mutating.. I don't know.. remember he spoke of 'plague'.. he sounded more like a victim of something.."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 22, 2008)

*"Aye, those filthy mud eating orcs carry a bunch o' nasty things under their nails and in their arrows." *Muzdum adds, then he shrugs *"Ah' never got more than a itch from orc wounds. Maybe this beast receive a special treatment... ye know, orcs have their shamans."*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 25, 2008)

The dragon replies to Alaric, "Most older dragons are dead...plague works faster when dragon is older.  All dragons have plague."

Norali looks at the direction Alaric and Muzdum came from, "That's the way we're going.  Whowever belongs to that other camp, we'll be running into them tomorrow."


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 25, 2008)

Valen will check to see if the odd tracks lead in the direction of the other camp.  If not, he will see if there are any tracks leading to that camp.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 25, 2008)

Amaury said:
			
		

> Through Alaric's knowledge of draconic, Johen asks: "Can you tell us what is happening to your scales? Did someone or something cast a spell on you? Maybe we can help..."





OOC: any answers on this? ta>


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 28, 2008)

OOC: Assuming Alaric translates...

The dragon says, "Not a spell...Dragon Plague.  All Dragons have.  Shraezek finds humans, finds help.  Humans help Shraezek?"  The dragon points at itself when it says the word Shraezek, apparently indicating its name.

Meanwhile, Valen follows the strange tracks toward the mountains for a short distance.  The dragon's tracks stop abruptly at a nearby clearing where the dragon obviously landed heavily after flying.  The pointed tracks continue back toward a sheer cliff face...and up it.  Valen finds no signs of any tracks leading to the other campsite.  He does spot a humanoid figure scouting around their camp, though it is a bit too dark to make out the figure's race.

OOC: What's everyone doing while Valen is scouting around?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 28, 2008)

*"So the dragons cought something nasty ah? Well, we have here some tricks doing fellas." *Muzdum winks, pointing at Alaric and Norali*. "They are the experts. Ah'm just 'n old grumblin' dwarf, know nothin' 'bout plagues, except that they are ugly."*


----------



## Amaury (Mar 28, 2008)

OOC: hopefully yes, Alaric is our benevolent trnaslator otherwise thid may take soeme time to repeat every post..


Upon the answer of the young dragon, Johen turns to his comrades: "I know about healing powers of Nature.. I can cure some basic diseases but this plague is beyond me.. Personally I think we need to help that dragon though we're taking a risk as our mission shoudl still be our priority.."
HE turns back to ALaric to get this question translated: "Maybe he knows how to cure the plague and seeks humans' help.. let's ask him.."

Johen continues to 'discuss' and has totally forgotten that Valen is off in the woods or even the notion of orcs in the vicinity. His attention is solely on sorting this young draogn health.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 29, 2008)

Aohdan commented to Johen and Alaric.  "He isn't nessesarily a dead weight to our mission.  He has been in the area longer than we most likely, and may know something of it.  Maybe he knows something about Silvergard, or zombie plagues, or other somesuch relevant information.  Just ask..."  He indicated the dragon with an outstretched hand, palm up in an inviting gesture.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 29, 2008)

Alaric readily translates into Draconic for the others.

After Johen's most recent question though, he just says "I don't think that's the case.  Most likely, he's just hoping that some other race might know some special cure his kind does not, but I doubt it.  Perhaps the Tureni know some healing secrets, but I doubt there's anything that Azgundi or Thayvian lore could do for them that dragons could not do for themselves."

To the dragon, he asks *"You don't know what kind of cure to look for, do you?  Do you know how long dragons have been sick like this?"*

Alaric just sits in the camp for now, and tries to think of what settlements, temples, or the like might be relatively close in this region.  Any place that might have some sage or healer that could, perhaps, be able to help.  Within perhaps a week or two of travel by foot or by horse, since he figures the dragon can probably move faster than he can, if he can think of anywhere to point it towards.


(ooc: It's official.  InvisibleCastle hates me now with a passion.  Terrible rolls for the past two weeks or so in both games where I've been using InvisibleCastle. Knowledge - Geography (1d20+4=9) )


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Is the figure scouting around our camp, or the other one?
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: Bonus weekend update since everyone has posted!    (Don't get used to it.   )

Shraezek shakes its head, "Shraezek doesn't know what cure is.  If humans don't know, Shraezek will look somewhere else.  Dragons have plague for two seasons, many die."

Alaric's knowledge of this area, or at least his memory of it, doesn't come up with anything that might be useful, although common knowledge tells him that the Adventurer's Guild headquarters back in the capital has many magical resources.

Meanwhile, the scouting ranger notes the scout from the other camp appears to be patrolling the perimeter of his own camp...however, he seems to have noticed Valen watching him because he suddenly looks in Valen's direction and then turns abruptly back toward his camp.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 30, 2008)

*"Well....the only advice I can give is to go that way for several more days.  The first city you see will be Vedlund, go around it and follow the road further that way.  Then you will see another city, a big one.  Fly over there and look for a building like this..."* Alaric tells the dragon, describing the capitol of Azgund and in particular the Adventurer's Guild headquarters.

*"I'll write a note, and you can give it to someone in that building.  People might be scared of you at first, just tell them 'Alaric sent me'.  Someone there can read the note and then they might be able to help you, Shraezek.  Or they can tell you where to look next.  My teacher, Entan, might know something to help you, or might know where you can look for a cure."* he continues.  When he says 'Alaric sent me' he says it in Azgundi, wanting the dragon to repeat it in Azgundi when he gets to town.  Alaric is momentarily amused at the thought of all the ruckus he might cause in town by sending a small dragon flying in to deliver a note.

Alaric will get out a piece of parchment from his pile of stuff by the bedroll, cast a Light spell on his pen, and start writing out a short letter to Entan 'or whoever else gets this message' in the Guild.  He'll sketch a rough image of his face on the lower half of the page, plying his minor artistic skills, just so it's more obvious that the letter's from him.  He will of course mention himself in the letter, and what the dragon has said about the draconic affliction.

He mentions the dragon's name as Shraezek, and marks down the date so Entan or whoever else reads it will know when he sent the letter.  Alaric also briefly writes about the zombie/ghoul affliction he saw in the stone quarry near Vedlund, and mentions the strange bandits that appeared and disappeared earlier today, describing what he can of their appearance and such.  He'll tell the dragon not to put the note in his mouth or otherwise get it wet, because it will ruin the message.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 30, 2008)

"Err, I doubt this is gonna work Alaric. THis dragon is young. He's not used to humans or may not even have seen a city. Let alone ask him to find the Guild.. And he's still injured. Think of all the people who would pay a fortune to have him as a pet or sell his scales.. I think it's too risky.."

He stops to think and continues: "Hum, we're in a dead alley here.. I can't see any other option but to give up either on our mission to accompany the dragon, or to ask the dragon to stay with us until we finish our mission.. I don't know how long he can survive.."

He goes to fetch the Dagger and coming back asks to all: "Where is Valen guys??"


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 30, 2008)

(ooc: Oh?  Johen has learned Draconic now, has he?  )


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 30, 2008)

OOC: supposing Muzdum hears Johen, and he got the translated version of the conversation.

*"Ah' could be ridding on his back"* he says smiling. *"Oh wait, Ah'm too heavy.... Maybe Norali can go with him. Ah'll have no trouble, if he can lift me up Ha!"*


----------



## Amaury (Mar 30, 2008)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> (ooc: Oh?  Johen has learned Draconic now, has he?  )




OOC: me thought you explain your plan to the group.. you don't?


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 31, 2008)

Valen makes his way back to the others as quickly as possible.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 31, 2008)

_(ooc: Never said Alaric was going to translate his own Draconic speech for the others.  He sees no reason to.)_

Alaric responds to the others "No, no, askin' the dragon to come with us, let alone askin' it to serve as a _mount_, would be foolish.  It's going to take offense to the latter, an' I'm sure it considers its own _deadly plague_ to be a more pressin' issue than what _we're_ doing.  We have to try an' help however we can in Silvergard, especially if there's still anyone alive there _to_ help, and this fellow needs t' keep lookin' for a cure."


----------



## Amaury (Mar 31, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Ok, happy to change my post if you want me to Alaric. keeping it secret could work for Johen who would not be surprised, just assuming the dragon is not interested in us since we doint seem able to help him.
if Alaric discloses his proposal, then Johen's initial view still stands.[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 1, 2008)

"He _is_ just a child.  Can we morally allow ourselves to send him away on literally a wing and a prayer?  I would like more information.  Alaric, could you ask it if it knows anything about sudden appearances of undead, or of silvergard, or even strange beings hunting for a dagger?  Perhaps his disease is linked to the other strange events that have been brewing the past weeks, and more answers can be found ahead of us rather than back at the adventurers guild?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 1, 2008)

As Valen arrives back at camp, he catches the tail end of the conversation with Norali saying, "I could take the dragon to my uncle, Jolly.  He would know what to do."

The dragon, meanwhile, is getting a little fidgety and has started preening dead scales, leaving oddly bare patches on its hide.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 1, 2008)

The strides to his companions and speaks gruffly.  "There is another camp nearby...  and they are aware of us."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 1, 2008)

*"Then let's make them be aware of me' hammer too! HA!" *Muzdum says, hammering his shield with his weapon.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 2, 2008)

To Aodhan, Alaric says "No, this is a good deal different from telling a human child to go somewhere alone.  And it has already been traveling alone for a while now, obviously.  I don't think it'd want to follow us around for the next several weeks or months just on the off chance that we find someone who can help it.  I don't think he or she is likely to know anything about the place we're going to or the other strangeness lately."

After that, he tells Norali "No, we need your help on our journey.  I'm sure the dragon will be fine on his or her own.  It's not like orcs wander near the capitol of Azgund, it shouldn't have to worry about random attacks.  It can fly away from any zombies, and I'm sure it can smell their stench soon enough to get away.  I'm giving Shraezek a note to take with him or her, and he or she should be fine...."

Finally, to the dragon, he just says in Draconic *"You can take this note with you, and just go where I told you.  It should be fine.  You can rest here until morning if you like, and maybe my friends can heal your injuries a bit more after that."*


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 2, 2008)

Aohdan replied to Alaric.  "You have a point regarding its abilities to survive alone.  Still, it can't hurt to ask if it knows anything.  T'would be folly not to at least ask."


----------



## Amaury (Apr 2, 2008)

"I concur  with Aohdan.. maybe he can help us understand what's happening..." adds Johen.

"We need to move and fast! We don't know how many they are and if they are orcs


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 3, 2008)

Alaric sighs.  "Fine.  But you all are the wilderness experts, so if we're moving camp or something, it's up to you to figure out where we'll move to."

In Draconic, he asks the dragon *"Shraezek, do you know anything about a place called Silvergard, or about the undead creatures that have been causing trouble recently?"*


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 4, 2008)

Within minutes, Valen has packed his few belongings, and is ready to set out.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 4, 2008)

*The Afflicted Dragon*

Shraezek ponders Alaric's question for a moment, "Shraezek is not knowing about silver guards.  Maybe if human tells Shraezek what the silver is guarding?  Undeads, though..."  The dragon shudders a bit, "Shraezek's sees orc-humans with long blades, leading groups of walking dead things.  They go to attack orcs."

Meanwhile, as the others are getting ready to move camp, a voice calls out, "Hail to the camp!"  The voice belongs to the figure Valen noticed scouting about the other camp.  As he enters the firelight, the group notes that he is elven, bow out and nocked, but lowered.

"I am no enemy, I come seeking...oh my, a centaur!  And a dragon!"

*The Necropolis*

William and Estelle had traveled far since leaving Vedlund.  In that time, Estelle's nightmares had gotten steadily worse, preventing the two from forming a bond that perhaps they both desired but did not acknowledge.  Estelle seemed drawn in this direction, walking feverishly toward something with William having all he could do just to follow and keep her safe.

Finally, cresting a small rise in the cliffside trail, the pair found themselves looking upon a city of darkness and death, the Necropolis.

The city was mobilized for war.  Columns of animated skeletons and zombies, led by half-orcs bearing scythes, marched from the city into the eastern steppes where only orcs were rumored to dwell.

Estelle left William behind then.  The answer to her affliction, or perhaps her birthright, lay within those foreboding walls, but she would not permit William to follow.  She made him swear to bring news of the armies of death to their former companions and to Azgund.  Though they didn't threaten Azgund, the fact that they marched could not be a coincidence with what had happened to the companions at the stone quarry.

And thus, William was alone.  The journey back the way they had come was long and treacherous and something...a hunch based on the geography of this place...led him to believe that this cliffside path he found himself on might lead to a shortcut.  And to his right, the carved stairs leading down to the Necropolis...and Estelle.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 4, 2008)

"Who are you? Our intentions are peaceful but we will defend ourselves if troubled!" asks Johen. He adds in Sylvan: "I am a friend of the Forest. If you are, then we are friends.."

The Tureni Druid then quickly checks the behaviour of Shraezek and he's ready to intervene if something turns serious.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 4, 2008)

Aohdan reacts immediately, having had quite enough of surprises today.  He quickly draws his sword again and trots towards the newcomer, slowing as he nears.  His face is a scowl, but his posture is ready rather than aggressive.  His scowl deepens as the elf becomes distracted from his original line of speech.

OOC: So, William is coming back?


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 4, 2008)

Alaric just stays where he is, waiting.  He's already got his materials together and can cast a spell if he needs to, but for now he doesn't expect it to be necessary.  _'It would be nice if I could just sleep uninterrupted for a change,'_ he thinks ruefully.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 5, 2008)

"I know now my purpose in life, M'lady, and it is to be by your side."  William looked down at Estelle's form, allmost lost from sight, watching her until she finally dissapeared before finally turning around and heading down the 'shortcut', determined to not loose another second. "I WILL return for you, and to put the rest of these damned fiends out of our way."

Perhaps it was his worry for Estelle.. Perhaps the large amount of time they'd spent together, or perhaps something else entirely, a supernatural reflection of his soul on his body, but at the moment William turned away from the Necropolis, his skin was ashen and grayed, his face showing the wear and stress of a man many years his senior.  Sir William noticed nothing of this, noticed only the trail ahead and the fading army behind.  And so he moved as swiftly as his tired feet would take him, uneringly closing the distance - however great or small it may be - to his companions, and to Estelle's salvation.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 5, 2008)

*"Aye, ye be speaking, and quick if ye please, Ah'll have no doubt in smashin' ye if ye'r to attack us!"* Muzdum says, not as calmed as the others.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 5, 2008)

Valen says nothing, but keeps a firm grip on his bow.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Meeting the Elves*

The elf sets his bow down and holds his hands up in a gesture of friendship, responding in Sylvan to Johen, "We are far from our own forests, but, yes, we are friends."

In Common to the rest of the group, "Perhaps it is coincidence that we meet on this mountain side, but I do not believe in coincidences.  My group of six are headed to the Silvergard plateau to find some sign or portent that might give us insight into the reason the Dragon of the Silver Spires has fallen ill.  And here we meet you, with a dragon.  It cannot be just coincidence."

Meanwhile, the dragon is still preening and picking at its scales, leaving exposed, tender looking, coppery flesh.

*The Paladin Alone*

The shortcut quickly becomes treacherous, a narrow path cut directly into the cliff face, switching back on itself many times.  Hours become days as William trudges onward, his supplies dwindling.  

Time passes.

His waterskin had dried up a couple of days ago, his rations were nearly gone, and the cliff seemed to soar upward into the heavens themselves.  A woman's voice, whispering, sibilant and seductive, calls to him.

"I will help you.  I will guide you.  But you must do something for me in exchange.  I need a body.  The Dagger will provide me with one."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 8, 2008)

*"Fer me granmomy beard! Elfs and trees, well tha's just perfect! Ye know, fer once, just fer once, Ah'll like to find someone Ah could trust! *grumble* ...first trees... *grumble* now elfs... *mumblings* ... dragons..."* Muzdum says, and sits down on a log, in what seems to more a falling than a sitting.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 8, 2008)

Johen responds to the gesture and says looking at his comrades for their approval: "Well, that is indeed a strong coincidence.. hmm, maybe you care to come and sit by the fire.."

He looks at the elf as he comes closer, studying his clothing and distinctive marks. 
He says quietly to Valen in Tureni: "My friend, do you know his tribe? The coincidence is a bit too strong for my own taste.."

After kneeling down by the fire and inviting the elf to do so, Johen says:  "Sooo, your group is looking at ways to protect the dragons of the silver spine.. Are they your allies? We have just met this young dragon a few minutes ago.. he was wounded and I healed some of his wounds.. he said he was being chased by orcs but also that his race was victim of a sort of plague.. there seems to be numerous signs that things are not right with the Silvergard plateau.."

OOC: not sure what role to do to identify something about that elf. please roll what you feel is appropriate.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 8, 2008)

Valen shakes his head at Johen's question, then slings his bow over his shoulder as he addresses the elf.  "What is this Dragon of the Silver Spires, neighbor?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 9, 2008)

With the lack of threat of immediate violence, Aohdan sheaths his sword and listens intently.  He allows his more knowledgeable companions to guide the conversation while he keeps an eye out for any more uninvited guests.

Listen: (1d20+3=15)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2008)

William shook his head, looking up the trail and then around for whomever had spoken.  "If you desire to help, then show yourself, and be done with your vagueries.  Speak plainly, as I've little time for word games or tricks." 
The Paladin looked around for the voice, unable to place it, but sensing that something was not right.


OOC: Uh-oh. Whispering, sibilant, seductive voices never belong to good people.   Why can't good guys be sexy?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Speaking of Spires*

The elf comes closer into the light of the fire.  His garb is unfamiliar to the group, except Aohdan, who remembers the high elven armies that he and his parents accompanied during the Shadow War, when Aohdan was but a foal, before his head injury.  The elf's attire reminds Aohdan of the elite archers who were often absent from the main army as they scouted enemy encampments.

The elf replies to Johen and Valen, "The Dragon of the Silver Spire is the oldest mortal silver dragon in this world, born to the Silver Elder Dragon mere moments after the birth of the world.  She has resided in the Silver Spire in the grey elven lands for the past several centuries.  And she is now quite ill."

Shraezek, meanwhile, has begun to rummage around the camp and is currently trying to poke his nose into Alaric's belongings.

*The Paladin on the Cliff* 

A ghostly woman appears before William, blond hair billowing as if from a strong wind, unclothed and semi-translucent, the cliff-face visible behind her through her body.

"I was wrongly imprisoned, but now I am free.  But I need a body.  Help me and I will guide you to what you seek."


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 11, 2008)

Valen nods in acknowledgement.  "What know you of the Silvergard plateau, master elf?"


----------



## Amaury (Apr 11, 2008)

_A silver dragon! An old one! Master didn't speak much about these legends.. I wonder if the illness of that Dragon, the Dagger, these creautres coming from elsewhere and these undeads are all connected.. A greater force of Evil taking control of the Silvergard plateau.. but why? Invasion?_ Johen thinks for himself.

He looks at the young dragon and wonders if he is a parent of that old dragon. _His scales look more copperish.. but the light is bad.._ 

"It might be the plague this young dragon is refering to.. It doesn't look natural too me.. Maybe we could share part of your travel to the plateau as it is roughly our direction..." adds an evasive Johen. "Valen and I are Tureni and used to forests but times seem dangerous.. We may be safer in numbers.." he proposes.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2008)

*"Wha' 'bout our big lizard, lad?" *Muzdum asks. *"He ain't be healin' any fast"*


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 11, 2008)

When the elf's origin occurred to him, Aohdan looked back at the elf.  "You are a high elven elite archer, yes?"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2008)

"Just how can you know what I seek, if you've been imprisoned?  How did you escape?  How do you think I would find you a body?"

William steps forward a little with each question, staring resolutely into the ghostly womans eyes, until he is inches from her.

"And why should I believe a ghostly spirit who seems intent on body snatching?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 15, 2008)

"Interesting....but I still intend to send Shraezek on his/her/its way, to look for help elsewhere.  We obviously cannot stymie the advancement or symptoms of this strange plague he suffers, but I doubt it is a threat to our kind for now; I think we would have already heard of it before if it were dangerous to humans and such, since we're not as resilient as dragonkind." Alaric says.  He lets Shraezek go ahead and rummage through his belongings, as long as it doesn't start breaking vials and flasks of alchemic material.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Of Elves and Dragons*

The elf nods to Aohdan, "Yes.  My group are high elven archers, aspirants to the path of the arcane archer.  We fought in the Shadow War, then returned home, but found ourselves returning to this land when we learned of the Dragon of the Silver Spire's illness."  

Turning to Valen, the elf says, "Only what little of its history we learned during the Shadow War.  That the settlement there was founded by Lord Aluan Velestri, he who would become the Shadow Knight, but was overrun by the orcish hordes shortly after Velestri stepped down as Lord.  The Silver Arrow was rumored to have been found somewhere on the plateau."

Addressing Muzdum's concern, Johen's proposal of travelling together and Alaric's intent to send Shraezek somewhere to find help, the elf says, "If you would permit one of my group to travel with you, the rest can escort the young wyrmling to the human city of Azgund and keep it safe."

*Of Paladins and Ghosts*

The ghostly figure shakes her head, "I seek not to steal a body but to reform my own.  The Dagger will help me do that.  I have sensed its presence here in these mountains, in the hands of a young Tureni man.  I know that the man and his group seem to be headed to the plateau.  If that is your destination as well, then I can guide you there by following the call of the Dagger.  As to my escape, a series of fortunate circumstances, nothing more, nothing less."


----------



## Amaury (Apr 15, 2008)

"Interesting.. and what is that Silver Arrow and Shadow Knight?? They seem important to you.. I know little about this period.." he asks.

To the proposal of accompanying the wymling, Johen is a bit surprised that these elves would be ready to such a thing and leave their original mission: "Sorry if I sound rude but I thought you were searching for ways to cure the illness of the dragon?... how can you afford to spare fighters to accompany this young dragon.. Personally I wonder if he might not help you to understand what's happening to dragons.. maybe he can bring us somewhere where the disease started, or give us clues as to what happened and when.. Surely that would help in your quest.."


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 16, 2008)

"Don't tell me you don't know who the Shadow Knight is.  We've been traveling with a priestess of the Shadow Knight this whole time, in case you've forgotten." Alaric says to Johen, gesturing in the direction of Norali.  "Anyway, it's not important.  I don't think they have any information that would help us with finding out the situation at Silvergard.  And I _suppose_ we can trust them enough not to attack Shraezek as soon as we've left, so we may as well let them follow him/her/it for as long as it'll tolerate them." Alaric continues.

Looking at the elven stranger, he says in Elven "What exactly is your group doing out here, anyway?"

_(OOC: And y'know, Alaric never told anyone he was sending the dragon to Azgund.  Why does everyone seem to know it, even strangers that just walked into camp?)_ -_-


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 16, 2008)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> "We obviously cannot stymie the advancement or symptoms of this strange plague he suffers, but I doubt it is a threat to our kind for now; I think we would have already heard of it before if it were dangerous to humans and such, since we're not as resilient as dragonkind." Alaric says.




Aohdan thought for a moment, and then paled visibly.  "Maybe we have heard of it."  Aohdan paused, as if he dreaded the next part.  "Maybe it turns people... undead."  A shiver rippled down Aohdan's back and across his withers.  Aohdan didn't seem aware of the reaction of his own body.
He was quiet for several moments until the elf's reply, and Aohdan asked "Which of you would be accompanying our party?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 16, 2008)

"Hm?  Undead?  That's unlikely, considering its effect on the dragon's scales.  I should think it would be spreading rot and decay if it caused undeath.  Also, there are no dragons in Vedlund or its stone quarry, and this little one couldn't have been over there back then.  I'm fairly certain these are unrelated, except for the possibility that a particular individual or organization may've created both problems intentionally to deal with separate threats to their, I dunno, invasion plans or something?  That's all I can guess." Alaric responds, after Aodhan's worrisome remark.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2008)

"Very well.  Show me the way, though I must wonder why you don't just ask the Tureni for his aid.. what reason does _he_ have for not helping you?"
Though he no longer viewed the entity as an immediate threat, William was by no means trustful.  Unfortunately, this seemed like the only way he'd survive long enough to return to his quest.  Hesitantly, he followed the 'ghost'.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 16, 2008)

Valen thinks for a while before speaking.  "We were not rotting at first, when we were infected."   His emotional detachment is such, those in the know could not tell he almost became a ghoul himself.  "So it may be either diffeent illnesses, or an ailment that affects dragons differently from other beings, due to their magical nature.  In any case, I agree we should get going, and it seems logical to join forces."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2008)

"Well Ah' think if someone 's plannin' ta make some undead dragons, then tha' somthin' ta worry about ah? Some necromancer folk Ah' don't know..." Muzdum comments.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 17, 2008)

Aohdan considered mentioning the fact that people generally don't have scales, but decided to shut up and look dumb instead when Valen spoke up.  In silent agreement with the ranger, he gathered up his few belongings and stowed them for travel.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 17, 2008)

"Hmph.  I can't believe I'm traveling with a bunch of worryworts.  At least our good dwarf here is keeping his head.  Trust me, any necromancy that would be turning people into zombies would not be doing _that_ to Shraezek's scales just because he/she/it's a _magical_ dragon." Alaric says, making big, silly motions with his hands at the last part.  "Whatever's afflicting him/her/it is another kind of magic altogether, or at least a different sort of necromancy, not the sort associated with undeath."

He finishes writing his note for Shraezek and rolls it up, then hands it to the small dragon, telling Shraezek in Draconic where to go to find Azgund and in particular the Adventurer's Guild there, and Entan within, and to give the note to Entan or someone else in the Guild.  He makes it clear not to get the note wet.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Ranger, Druid, Alchemist, Centaur, Dwarf, and Halfling*

OOC: For the record, the elf was responding to Alaric saying he still planned to send the dragon on its way.  The elf suggested Azgund as a destination, unaware that that was where Alaric intended to send the dragon.

The elf motions back toward his camp, "Aleera of the Darkwood will journey with you to Silvergard, if you will have her.  The rest of us will escort the dragon.  Our mission is to find the source of the plague.  Whether it is found on the plateau or by examination of an infected dragon, we have accomplished our mssion.  On behalf of our people, I thank you."

The elf pulls a small whistle from a pouch and blows on it, producing a sound that resembles the chirping of birds.  Four more elves approach from the other camp.  One of them, an elven woman, is equipped and dressed differently than the others.  The elf the group has been speaking with addresses her in elven, "Aleera, I ask that you accompany this group to the plateau while the rest of us take this dragon back to the human lands."

Aleera nods, saying to the group in Common, "It shall be my honor."  Her blond hair is pulled back in a severe braid.  She wears blackened studded leather armor and carries a black bladed longsword, as well as a composite longbow.  Her quiver has ten notches marked on it.

Shraezek looks confused by the arrival of the newcomers, but one of the elves reassures him in draconic, "Do not worry, revered young one.  We will keep you safe."

The elves and the dragon are ready to go.

*Paladin*

The ghostly woman drifts upward, motioning for William to follow, "The Tureni man is a druid...what I am currently is not natural.  He would fear me."

After another hour of climbing, the apparition suddenly vanishes into the cliff face.  She pokes her hand out, motioning for William to follow...through the cliff.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 18, 2008)

Valen nods his head in greeting.  "Well met, Aleera."


----------



## Amaury (Apr 18, 2008)

Johen is a bit surprised by the tone of Alaric in particular in front of a stranger but chooses not to reply. Upon the elf comments he decides to let go the dragon though his usual paranoia gets his mind to elaborate various scenarii.

"Well, then, so be it.. at least your escort will safeguard him till Azgund. I will pray for his good health. My magic couldn't heal that plague I'm afraid.."

He thinks: _Nice whistle!_ when the elf uses it to call his comrades. 
He welcomes the elven woman as he did with the first one talking in Sylvan and asks her in Common: "Aleera, the honour is ours. Are you ready to go? If so, let's go!"

He bows to the elves and thanks them before glancing at the young dragon a last time. _good bye young dragon.. I wished we could have spent more time to get to know each other.. A dragon!_ he thinks still half disbelieving he was in the company of such a magical beast.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2008)

William looks at the cliff for a moment, uncertain, before finally shrugging and thinking to himself 'what's the worst that can happen, eh?  I walk into a wall?  I've been hurt worse.'  He takes a deep breath before stepping into the cliff.. and it's at that  point that he realizes he's met tureni druids before. "Might I enquire.. Do you know the name of this Tureni druid who holds your precious dagger?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 19, 2008)

Muzdum grumble something about elfs, magic and trees.* "Aye, welcome in tha group lass."*


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 19, 2008)

"Well, good luck then.  The dragon's name is Shraezek, apparently.  I don't _think_ he understands anything but the draconic tongue." Alaric tells the elves, in Elven.  "And welcome, Aleera."

To Shraezek, the alchemist just says *"These elves will go with you for a while.  They want to help stop the plague too, I think.  Farewell."* in Draconic.

Finally, "Now if everybody doesn't mind, I'm going back to sleep so my mind isn't too scrambled to cast any spells tomorrow." in Common.  The sleep-deprived wizard flops back down onto his bedroll.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 22, 2008)

Aohdan watched all the activity with a look of mild irritation.  Once Alaric flopped down, Aohdan followed suit with a shrug.  "'Night, y'all."  He said to no one in particular.  He closed his eyes and tried not to worry about who's watch it was next.  He'd done his part of it, he was sure.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 22, 2008)

*"Sleep well lad" *Muzdum says at his centaur friend *"Ah'll be doin' tha watch from now on, ye all be asleep at once! Ye too elf."*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Time Passes*

The elves and the dragon travel south, back down the make shift trail the group used the day before.  The group is able to finish the night's rest without any further incident.

Over the next several days, Aleera proves to be valuable as a stealthy scout with some modest wilderness skills, though Valen and Johen surpass her in knowledge of nature.  She is rather untalkative however and the group gets the sense that she is not a typical elf in many ways.  There is a hardness and bitterness to her that seems very out of place for an elf.

As the group heads further into the mountains, the terrain becomes rugged and they soon leave the sparse woods behind in favor of light shrubs and a great deal of harsh and treacherous slopes and cliffs.  

At the dawn of the fourth day since meeting the elves, Norali says, "We should be nearing the secret tunnel my uncle spoke of."

Aleera, however, returns from a scouting patrol (she only rests four hours a night and spends time not on watch scouting the area), looking grim but with an eager viciousness in her eyes that is unsettling, "There are orcs nearby.  Let us bring swift and merciless vengeance upon them!"

*The Cliff Tunnels*

William walks through the cliff face, which is evidently an illusion covering the entrance to a roughly carved tunnel through the rock.  The illusion also blocks the light, so William finds himself unable to see, except the faint luminescence of his ghostly guide.  He does, however, hear the trickle of water nearby...a welcome sound to his parched throat.

The spirit answers his question, "His name is unknown to me.  He travels with another Tureni, a woodsman by his appearance; as well as a dwarf, a young centaur, an Azgundi man, and a halfling.  They travel into the mountains, toward Silvergard."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 22, 2008)

*"First words ye say, that make sense to me elf, let's smash some orc skulls!"* Muzdum says, getting into his armor, and grabing his weapon and shield.* "This day, me grampy will be avenged"*


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 22, 2008)

Valen strings his bow, a grim expression on his face.  "Let us try to take them by ambush.  Show me this sign you saw, Aleera."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2008)

"Is the water safe to drink from?" William asks his guide, as he stumbles and gropes his way over to it, drinking if she gives the clear sign.  Once his throat is no longer afire, he sits and looks over at his glowing guid.  
"M'lady, you are either exceedingly lucky, or exceedingly unlucky, depending on how truthful your claims are.  This group you describe could only be my companions whom I search for.  A Dwarf, a Centaur, a Halfling, and two Tureni - one a druid, the other a woodsman.  If your claims are true, I am certain I can convince them to help you.  If not, then you'd best kill me now, for I'll not help you if they give me good reason to believe you are less than truthful about being the victim in your story."


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 23, 2008)

"Well, I guess I'll go along to make sure you don't get in over your heads.  I'll maim an orc or two for Shraezek, I guess." the alchemist says with some hesitation.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 24, 2008)

"Whatever."  Aohdan says with an uncharacteristic dispassion.  He seems a bit grumpy, as though poor sleep is affecting him.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Orc Hunting*

Aleera leads the group over a small rise and then asks the others to hang back a moment while she leads Valen further ahead, moving stealthily through the sparse undergrowth and loose rubble.

Aleera and Valen vanish around the jagged stone outcroppings.  Alaric, Johen, Muzdum and Norali are suddenly aware of a strange white glow...coming from Aohdan's eyes.

A searing white pain erupts behind Aohdan's eyes, accompanied by an image...

_A dragon winged serpent with arms and a woman's face framed by scales, mouth adorned with a snake's fangs, dripping poison.  It coils around the Dagger possessively.

The voice, the same as before, but distant, as if crossing a great barrier, "The Serpent has been released.  The war is beginning.  She seeks the Dagger.  A terrible price must be paid.  But, if we are to defeat her, she must get what she seeks."_

Meanwhile, Aleera and Valen make their way through jagged rocks to an overlook that offers a stunning view of a secluded valley.  Valen guesses that the valley would take a day, perhaps two, to climb down into along rough terrain, including a couple of areas that would require climbing short distances down slops too steep to walk down.

At the center of the valley is a strange, bee hive domed city-like structure, with creatures flying about it, though they are too far away to make out what they are.  Closer, however, are a group of orcs, about a dozen, making their toward the hive-city.

Valen can see that zealous, eager fire in Aleera's eyes, "There, there.  Putrid, black hearted defilers.  Slayers of children, burners of the sacred Darkwood.  There they are.  Let us cut them down and exact a terrible vengeance upon them."

*A dark tunnel within the mountains*

The ghostly woman nods, "Yes, the water is pure, mountain water.  There is no danger here."

In answer to William's query, the woman responds, "It is most fortunate that I have found you, then.  They have never seen me before and my presence would no doubt frighten them.  You see beyond the veil of death, beyond appearances.  Yours are the eyes of understanding."

She starts to drift further down the tunnel, "Come.  Another day in these dark tunnels and we shall emerge in the chamber of the Silver Arrow, on the Silvergard plateau."


----------



## Amaury (Apr 25, 2008)

Johen marches with the group in relative silence, sometimes interrompting his walk to check a species of pant or mushroom that he doesn't recognize. As the forest disapears his eyes betrays a certain nervousness in the more open environment.

"My friends, we should look for the tunnel Norali talked of, and not go hunting orcs un-necessarily.. Killing orcs is not our mission. We need to understand what's going on here.. he says in a convinced tone.

"Can we see that tunnel? Where is it and will it lead us to that strange structure?"

Highflyer rests on his shoulder and Johen strokes his legs. He doesn't want it to take his flight.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2008)

William nods to the ghostly woman, filling a waterskin and following her.  Soon he'd see his friends again.


(OOC: Sry it's short, but not too much to post atm, i could go into some more character development, but I'd rather wait till he meets up with them or something else happens than just go on an internal monologue right now. )


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 26, 2008)

*Valen*

The tall ranger shades his eyes as he looks at the city.  "Know you anything about yon city, good elfess?  If they are to witness us killing orcs, I would like to know if they are friend or foe."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 29, 2008)

OOC: I'll hold off on an update until we hear from Yttermayn.  By the way, I accidentally left Muzdum out of the group seeing the centaur's eyes glowing.  Sorry, Voda Vosa.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 30, 2008)

Aohdan clutched his head at the sudden agony.  The words and images slammed through his mind with all the grace and power of a drunken ogre.  He fought the onslaught at first, but finally realized it was a losing battle.  He surrendered to it.  He let it flow through him, and he found himself mouthing the words.  He then added his voice to the Voice, amplifying it, coaxing it, until he no longer felt he could stop them if he wanted to.  When he spoke, it was with more than just his own tongue.  "THE SERPENT HAS BEEN RELEASED. THE WAR IS BEGINNING. SHE SEEKS THE DAGGER. A TERRIBLE PRICE MUST BE PAID. BUT IF WE ARE TO DEFEAT HER, SHE MUST GET WHAT SHE SEEKS."

OOC:  My apologies, I thought I had posted, but I didn't and it got lost in the recent hub-ub of my life.
edit: typo


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 30, 2008)

Alaric instinctively steps back for a moment, startled.  "What....is that?!  Are you....alright, Aodhan....?" he mumbles.  He isn't sure what could be making the centaur talk like that or glow that way.  Maybe the centaur was some kind of sorcerer or nascent oracle?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2008)

"By me grandmomy beard!" the dwarf exclaims, taken by surprise. He instinctively rise his shield, with wide open eyes, staring at any movements of Aohdan


----------



## Amaury (May 2, 2008)

Johen jumps back when Aohdan starts talking strangely. _the dagger?? Again? Why is it so important? The serpent released? What's going on??_ he thinks nervously.

"My friend, my friend, take it easy.. what's happening to you?.." he enquires.

He says then to all: "Let's get some cover here! I don't like these flying creatures overthere.. they could spot us.."
He starts walking towards some cover, trying to get the rest of the group to follow him.

Then he says: "Well, my Dagger certainly seems to interest a few parties.. We were attacked because of it.. Now this happens to Aohdan.. I promise, I do not understand what it is apart from being my Master's murdering weapon.."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 8, 2008)

OOC: Surprise update!    Mainly to bump our thread up a bit and everyone has posted, so on we go.

*Valen and Aleera* 

Aleera answers the ranger, "I don't know what they are and I don't care.  Swift and merciless destruction to the orcs is all that matters."

She begins readying her weapons, that fierce, vengeful look still in her eyes.

Valen notes a small group of the flyers breaking away from the hive and heading toward the orc troop.

*Johen, Muzdum, Aohdan, Alaric, and Norali*

The strange vision passes and Aohdan finds the others staring at him.  The others notice the glow fade from the centaur's eyes.  

Norali seems nervous and mouths a word, a name...

*Azilyk*

*William*

A day of damp, enclosing darkness passes.  The spirit-woman keeps a steady pace and William finds himself utterly lost in the underground tunnels.

Finally, a speck of light shines ahead.  The tunnel opens into a grand cavern, wooden supports keeping the roof up, magical illumination emanating from the walls at regular intervals.  A huge platform adorns the center of the cavern, made of stone, with various ropes coiled near stout poles.  It looks as though the platform is meant to tether something down...something the size of a sailing ship.  At the rear end of the cavern is a set of worked stone doors, utterly massive in size, a complicated pulley system attached meant to pull them open, though it appears not to have been used in over a decade.  At the other end of the cavern are two raised stone platforms, smaller than the central one but still large enough to hold as many as ten people.  Above each platform is another stone door, these worked into the ceiling, though there appears to be no mechanism to open them, at least none visible.  The entire place holds the dust of many years.  William senses that his are the first living eyes to view this place in a long time.

*Corath*

Jolly pours himself another cup of tea as he considers his next words.

"I've told you as much as I care to about your history which, in truth, is as much as I know.  There are other things I must attend to, and, of course, things for you to attend to as well.  Momentous things are happening.  Of greater significance than even the Shadow War.  You will play an important role in these things.  But, in the meantime, your former companions need you.  As I recall, you made a vow to protect one of them.  That, and my beloved niece, Norali, is with them."

Jolly is about to pour a second cup, apparently for Corath, then thinks better of it, shaking his head in amusement.   "Well, what are you waiting for.  Get going.  Lots of ground to cover and little enough time for it.  Oh, before you go..."

He pulls a slender pole, a staff of sorts, though sized for a halfling, from a nearby wardrobe, "Give this to the alchemist, if you would please.  Utterly useless to him as a weapon, I'm afraid...well, unless he happens to know the _reduce person_ spell, but he should find it useful nonetheless.  Well, useful in regards to you at least.  He'll know what to do with it."  He smiles and winks at Corath as he hands it over.  "Tell him to save the last ten charges until you're ready for them."

Jolly abruptly turns and sips at his tea while looking through a small diary entitled, _Sun and Shadows Triumph Over Darkness_.  "Off with you then."

[sblock=What Corath learned from Jolly]Corath was one of the orginal nimblewright's created in Thay to act as icognito bodyguards to Enchanter's Circle spies in Azgund.  The nimblewright's were specifically designed to "outduel the duelists."  Corath was assigned to guard a Thayvian of the Enchanter's Circle who had insinuated himself into the court of Lady Dawn de Guare just prior to the Shadow War, working his way up to become her seneschal.  The ruse was finally revealed when the spy and Corath were ordered to assassinate Aluan Velestri and Damaera Silverbrook at their second wedding ceremony.  The nimblewright that Corath was toppled a guard tower on top of most of the participants (the spy had overseen the building of the guard tower and had it constructed so as to topple when a specific stone was removed).  Corath was buried and ceased functioning.  Jolly explained that he infused her with new life, though how he did that was something he chose not to reveal.  The elemental spirit that had originally animated her was replaced with something more...an independent, free-willed spirit.  As to who that spirit is, Jolly was cryptic, saying only that it is, "Corath, isn't that all that matters?"[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (May 8, 2008)

Aohdan's dilated and now non-glowing eyes seemed to clear finally, and he took in his surroundings.  "Why are you all looking at me?" he asked.  He thought back to what had been happening moments before.  "Oh." he said.  "Oooohhhhhh..." he added.  "So, that wasn't a dream then?" he asked, looking at his companions shocked faces.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 8, 2008)

*"Nay lad, ye eyes where all glowin' 'nd ye was sayin' all kin' o' crazy thin's! Ye alright lad?"* Muzdum says, with concern.


----------



## Amaury (May 8, 2008)

Johen spots the flying creatures in the distance and seeing his companion is better Johen pulls him and the others towards some cover and says: "Let's hide! Norali,  where's that entrance of yours??"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 8, 2008)

OOC: Just FYI, the hive city and the flyers are only visible to Valen at the moment.  He and Aleera scouted ahead a fair distance.


----------



## Helfdan (May 8, 2008)

Valen has his own bow ready, but studies the situation a moment.  "Hold, Aleera.  It may be we have something to learn from what passes between the orcs and yon creatures.  Do not be so hasty."


----------



## Yttermayn (May 9, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> *"Nay lad, ye eyes where all glowin' 'nd ye was sayin' all kin' o' crazy thin's! Ye alright lad?"* Muzdum says, with concern.




"Glowing?!" asked Aohdan incredulously.  Aohdan thought for a moment.  "Did I say anything usefull?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 9, 2008)

*"Ma'be, ma'be not, time will tell, lad. Ye speak of some snake, and 'bout the dagger." *Muzdum replies.


----------



## shadowmask (May 12, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> *Corath*
> 
> Jolly pours himself another cup of tea as he considers his next words.
> 
> ...




Corath takes the small staff, nods at Jolly, and stands.  "Thank you for your hospitality.  I will remember your advice."  She hefts the staff in his direction in acknowledgement.  Turning with more grace than her companions would remember, she leaves.  _Which way...North, I believe._  She walks with speed and purpose, determined to catch up with her companions before they got into too much trouble.  _I'm free._


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2008)

William wanders around the cavern for a few moments awestruck before finally managing to speak, his words breaking the millenia long silence "What is this place, good lady?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2008)

OOC: Hmmm plotty.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 13, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> OOC: Hmmm plotty.




OOC: Plotty?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 13, 2008)

*Alaric, Aohdan, Johen, Muzdum, Norali*

Norali nods back toward the cliff face, answering Johen, "It should be somewhere along that cliff face.  But we should wait for Valen and Aleera."

OOC: If anyone in this group has ranks in Knowledge (History), you may make a roll to see if the name Norali uttered (Azilyk) rings a bell.

*Valen and Aleera*

Aleera practically snarls at the tureni ranger, "Hasty?  Perhaps if I had been hasty, my village would not have burned!  Perhaps if I had been hasty, I would not have had to see the sacred Darkwood trees desecrated!  Perhaps, if I had been hasty, I would not have seen the eviscerated corpses of my family.  Haste is our ally now.  Come and join in righteous vengeance or stay and cower behind the rocks.  I will not wait for justice."

With that Aleera readies her bow and begins to make her way down into the valley.

*William*

The ghostly woman answers, "This was the docking point for the Silver Arrow, a magical flying vessel secretly kept here by Aluan Velestri."  Her voice lingers on the name Velestri, as if savoring it.

"The vessel was destroyed during the Shadow War.  The two platforms there lead up to the plateau.  The one on the right ascends into the keep, or what is left of it.  The one on the left ascends into a small cave that opens onto the plateau itself."

The woman drifts over to the left platform, "This land's second Lord, the rakshasa known as the Crimson Blade, likely left some surprises in the keep before his demise so I would not recommend going that way."

*Corath*

Corath soon finds the route presumably taken by the others and is able to make good time, unhindered by a need to sleep or rest.  

Within a few days, she is in the mountains proper and comes upon a group of elves and, oddly enough, a small dragon, coppery in color.  Corath comes on the group just as they are settling down for the evening to reverie.

The leader of the group calls out to her, "Hail traveller.  If you are a friend, you may come share our fire.  If you are not a friend, know that there are several arrows pointed in your direction."


----------



## Helfdan (May 14, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen cannot help but sympathize with the woman, given his own past.  He smiles fiercely as he joins her.  "A skilled tracker can learn as much from corpses as from live targets.  I will join you."


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

After a few more moments, William manages to shake off the wonder and turns back to her "We need to keep moving.  My friends and your body await."


----------



## Yttermayn (May 14, 2008)

Not recognizing the name, Aohdan wastes no time in asking Norali.  "Who or what is az-lick?"  He stumbled over the peculiar combination of syllables, barely keeping a straight face.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 14, 2008)

"No idea..." Alaric mutters.  The scouts were sure taking their time.  The alchemist fidgets, looking at Aodhan for a moment and then to Norali.  A lot of strange things have happened lately, he thinks, and not many answers have been forthcoming.  He was eager to at least answer the question of what happened to Silvergard.  At the moment there wasn't much he could do about whatever might be possessing the centaur, if anything.


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2008)

OOC:

Wrap this thread up and start a new one please.  Trying to keep threads no larger than 1000 posts.

Thanks
Bront
PbP Mod


----------



## Amaury (May 14, 2008)

Johen doesn't know a thing apart from trees, flowers and stuff.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 14, 2008)

OOC: Next IC update will be in a new thread.  Does anyone know of a way to save a whole thread as a zip file or word doc or something?

Edit: Nevermind, found the tool.


----------



## shadowmask (May 14, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> *Corath*
> 
> Corath soon finds the route presumably taken by the others and is able to make good time, unhindered by a need to sleep or rest.
> 
> ...




Corath stops and tilts her head slightly to the side.  "I do not know you well enough to call you or yours friend.  I do not mean you harm, either."  She pauses consideringly.  "I have no need of your fire, but perhaps you could tell me if a rather large party passed this way.  Those in the group would include a centaur, a dwarf, a halfling, and three humans."


----------

